#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-08
<stefg> ah.... thx LjL . that was quick
<ikonia> service with a smile
<Seeker`> 'gutsy is still beta software and is not officially supported yet'?
<Madpilot> hi all
<Madpilot> greetings from Gutsy :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> anybody know anything about NFS ?
<nalioth> it's my bi-annual attempt to get it working 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> I've usually shared files by just setting up apache instances on each machine.... :P
* nalioth knew better than to ask in #ubuntu 
<jdong> nalioth: what, did you get a !nfs | nalioth ?
<nalioth> jdong: didn't you see?
<jdong> no, wasn't paying attention... *reads scrollback*
<nalioth> of course i did.
<jdong> LOL you did
* jdong doesn't use NFS because it seems to seriously lack authentication and encryption capabilities
<jdong> Samba IMO is much more braindead-simple to set up and works very will with almost every OS out there
<nalioth> jdong: that's why you limit it to internal IPs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<jdong> nalioth: aye, but my internal IP is a fairly large network where I have no reason to trust whether or not aynone's IP spoofing or eavesdropping via a switch sniffing software
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> how do you browse smb shares in a terminal?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  smbclient -L?
<maxamillion> nalioth: few ways ... you can use fusesmb and then just cd to it or you can use smbclient
<maxamillion> there are others but i am not familiar with them
* maxamillion doesn't bother much with samba shares
<jdong> nalioth: if you have GNOME, you can also use gnomevfs-ls smb://server/share
<jdong> nalioth: a better permanent solution is just to use mount.smbfs to mount the Samba share somewhere
<nalioth> thanks all
<jdong> anyone here use Mutt with maildirs?
<jdong> hmm nvm, what I'm trying to do seems unsupported
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> tgm4883_laptop: so #ubuntu-mythtv-dev won't work?
<tgm4883_laptop> that would also be great
<nalioth> go for it
<nalioth> tgm4883_laptop: please register it in accordance with #ubuntu guidelines
<nalioth> tgm4883_laptop: /msg chanserv help register
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i did /msg chanserv help per the webpage, but nothing happened
<tonyyarusso> check your server window
<nalioth> your client may be directing it weirdly
<tgm4883_laptop> xchat
<nalioth> yep, xchat is good at that
<tgm4883_laptop> yea im not getting it anywhere.  Would it just come though as a pm?
<nalioth> yes
<nalioth> but xchat puts chan/nickserv msgs just anywhere
<tgm4883_laptop> :(, usually i get pm's under the Ubuntu Servers.  i'm not getting it anywhere though
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, already identified too
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> seems it perfers /msg ChanServ
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> kotau called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> heguru called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> all those bans
<nalioth> for 1st time offenders, too
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: This is my bold text.
<Jucato> jdong: ping. ubuntuforums question :)
<jdong> sure
<Jucato> is there a place (maybe a channel) where I can ask about how/what to do as a moderator? :)
<Jucato> (I know this is not the place.. maybe there's some other place)
<jdong> we dont' have a particular channel for that
<jdong> I don't mind where it's discussed
<Jucato> I see. ok. might ask in the future... now a mod in our loco sub-forum :)
<jdong> Jucato: awesome -- there should be some info in the forum guidelines that is directed towards moderators
<Jucato> yep. I was thinking more of how/when to do things. technical stuff mostly... but anyway no questions for now :)
<jdong> yeah, poke whenever you have a question :)
<Jucato> thanks :)
<Mez> Jucato, just dotn ask me
* Jucato asks Mez :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> hey all.
<tonyyarusso> hey
<Madpilot> messing around w/ gutsy beta via livecd. is interesting. compiz frustrates me.
<jussi01> Madpilot: doesnt it frustrate everyone?
<Madpilot> quite possibly
<Madpilot> One point in Gutsy's favour - all this crapiz stuff works on my ATI 9600XT w/o any Restricted Driver stuff
<jussi01> oooh, thats nice :)
<Madpilot> evidently the Free ATI drivers have caught up to my tech level :)
<jussi01> hehe, I have the same thing with my radeon 9250... although the drivers are currently borked...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I bought a couple of Drupal books today
<Madpilot> cool. haven't heard back from Canonical about the Theme Editor or any of the other questions I had, but feel free to poke around in the guts of ubuntu.ca
<Madpilot> Least Favourite Crapiz "Feature": No way to switch desktops w/ mousewheel. I use that all the time in Metacity...
<tonyyarusso> I wish you had ssh and/or ftp access so you could install modules and the like yourself.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: that was one of the things I asked about in the email I sent
<tonyyarusso> cool
<Madpilot> also asked about Planet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> hey Amaranth - enjoying the media attention?
<tonyyarusso> media attention?
<Amaranth> MOTU interview
<Madpilot> on p.u.c - scroll down to the Behind MOTU post
<Amaranth> And if it's anything less than Forbes I'm not impressed ;)
<tonyyarusso> ah, right
<tonyyarusso> Saw that
<Madpilot> Meh. The Economist > Forbes ;)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: does System76's offer of LoCo even flyers apply to Canada?
<Madpilot> No idea, haven't looked into it.
* tonyyarusso ordered a set for Minnesota's release party yesterday
<Madpilot> cool
<Madpilot> we haven't even talked about a release party locally; a couple of the other known Ubuntu users have left town recently and the rest of us are busy w/ non-Ubuntu things - school, mostly
<tonyyarusso> I can't decide whether I'm excited because we're having a release party or terrified because I'm in charge and don't know what I'm doing ;)
<Madpilot> buy beer. and chips. provide wireless. done.
<Tm_T> Madpilot: doesnt work here =)
<tonyyarusso> Skipping the beer for the main portion.  nnonix is looking into the possibility of going out afterwards though.
<tonyyarusso> I should ask what the internet setup is there...forgot to mention it.
<Madpilot> skipping the beer? at a geek party? terrible!
<tonyyarusso> We are however going to have a digital projector and a few systems with Gutsy installed, and check it out on the big screen.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Too many underage people we don't want feeling left out.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Plus, our meeting location is on the university campus.
<tonyyarusso> So, part a is dry, possible part b otherwise.
<Tm_T> always fun to start day with kickban
<Madpilot> ah, right, I forgot you're in the Land Of Insanely Old Drinking Ages
<Tm_T> Madpilot: sorry, I fail to understand your meaning
<tonyyarusso> 21 vs 18 Tm_T 
<Tm_T> yes?
<Madpilot> having 21 be the legal age for drinking, vs 19
<Tm_T> so?
<Madpilot> or 18 in some provinces
<Tm_T> almost like you cant have fun without alcohol
<Madpilot> well, it just means that a university crowd is far more likely to be underage
<Tm_T> I'd rather keep alcohol out from Ubuntuland, afterparties are different ofcourse
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that's pretty much what we're going for Tm_T - a semi-unofficial afterpart for that; keep it clean for the normal stuff.
<Madpilot> ya, there's also the risk of someone combining drink & sudo - that way like wrecked systems :)
<Madpilot> s/like/lies
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: yup
<tonyyarusso> Plus, I _really_ don't want to risk the off chance of anyone getting out of hand and having to pay the multiple-hundreds-of-dollars bill for extra cleanup charges on the university location....
<Tm_T> mooh mooh
<tonyyarusso> hokay, 3:30 AM?  bedtime.
<Madpilot> gah, 0130 here - got to be up by 0700. Bleh.
<Madpilot> night all
<Tm_T> 1134
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should start going to uni, see ya kids ->
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, kyja said: !!!! Compize is rawkin for me now !!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> WaltzingAlong called the ops in #ubuntu
<stdin> now Woet is asking in -offtopic
<gnomefreak> i see that
<Hobbsee> need ops there too?
<Hobbsee> oh, you have ops there
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: not yet
* Hobbsee is blissfully ignoring all the userland channels.
<gnomefreak> im trying to
* gnomefreak really really needs to get my motu membership (just havent done enough according to wiki
<Hobbsee> mmm...i should upload nspluginviewer
<Hobbsee> it's still marked as orange in my inbox
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: if you want iceape is in revu as well
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: just leave them.  that's the most effective way
<Hobbsee> bah, revu.
<gnomefreak> sincee asac decided to ignore me the last 3 weeks
<Pici> Seveas: Aww.. :(
<Hobbsee> all i do for revu is resync the keyring, and unscrew whatever idiot user has decided to do, who clearly *isnt* following any instructions.
* Hobbsee expects asac is busy
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: sounds like fun :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i agree sort of
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah.  where do they get the pea-brained idea to upload a _i386.changes?
<Hobbsee> that's mentioned *nowhere* in any ubuntu documentation
<Hobbsee> and still they do it
<gnomefreak> i hope no tme
<gnomefreak> not me
<Hobbsee> and dont bother about ubuntu version numbers, or ubuntu targets
<Hobbsee> likely no time - he's still trying to fix the mangler, remember
<gnomefreak> because they assuming its right when dput <tab> is used
<Hobbsee> means they're building binaries, not sources.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, don't assume they know the difference :p
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> if the version doesnt have 'ubuntu' somewhere in it, it must be wrong.
<Woet> Im complaining about Seveas 
<Seveas> like we haven't seen that before
<Hobbsee> Woet: okay, why?
<Woet> Because he bans without any reason or warning.
<Seveas> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=Woet&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<Seveas> heh, lying, haven't seen that before either
<Woet> ?
<jrib> Woet: I was typing out your ban as well.  I had given you more than enough warnings
<Woet> You go talk bullshit then you say "NO discussion anymore"
<Woet> because you cant proof your point
<Hobbsee> Seveas: can it.
* Hobbsee looks at the logs
<Hobbsee> gah.
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Pici> hmm.
<Hobbsee> Woet: how many users are in #ubuntu?
<Woet> no idea?
<Hobbsee> take a guess
<Woet> like 1200?
<Hobbsee> nearest hundred will do
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> and how many of those do you think are asking questions?
<Woet> like 50?
<Woet> 1135 users btw
<Hobbsee> so, how do you think the channel would be if they repeated their questions each minute?
<Woet> If they repeated when you need to scroll to see the message, it should be fine.
<Hobbsee> if 50 people repeated every minute, everything that they were asking, the channel would be unusable.
<Woet> and the good thing is, only i am repeating
<TheSheep> considering the standard terminal has 25 lines, they would have to reapeat all the time ;)
<Woet> So thats ok.
<Hobbsee> Woet: yes, but that got you banned.  and wont be getting you banned any time soon.
<Hobbsee> Woet: your ability to be a moron doesnt make everything OK.
<Woet> So, maybe they need to warn?
<Seveas> Woet, and why do you think you're so special you're allowed to repeat?
<Seveas> Woet, you got quite a few warnings, you just got more obnoxious after each
<Hobbsee> Woet: warn?  whatever for?  most people can actually look and read and apply *thought*.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: again, can it.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, can it yourself, I'm explaining why I banned
<Hobbsee> Seveas: fair enough
<Woet> Well, if you kick for legit reasons i would behave.
<Hobbsee> Woet: and repeating is not a legit reason?
<Woet> That wasnt the only kick.
<Hobbsee> i saw all of them.  htey were all for repeating.
<Woet> let me show you my logs then.
<Hobbsee> Woet: give me a break.  you clearly dont know how to behave in a busy irc channel, so you wont be back there any time soon
<Hobbsee> oh, go ahead.  i'll compare them to the bantracker logs
<Woet> * You have left channel #ubuntu (requested by Seveas: "*no* further discussion means *no* further discussion")
<Woet> that isnt about repeating.
<Seveas> true, that's for staying obnoxious after ops told you the rules
<Woet> He didnt tell me the rules, he asked me something.
<jrib> <jrib> Woet: repeating your question does not magically make people know the answer. People do not know the answer. No more discussion on this please
<Woet> So, you think your smart enough on that point that i cant reply to it?
<Hobbsee> and what did he ask?
<Woet> Its about WHY he asked it.. and if its fair to ask that kind of question.
<Woet> If someone joins after my question who knows the answer, he doesnt know i asked it.
<Woet> And when i repeat it, he will.
<Hobbsee> yes, but the world doesnt revolve around you.
<Hobbsee> and, if everyone used the same logic, the channel would be unusable.
<Woet> im not the only one repeating.
<Woet> and the channel is still usable
<Seveas> and you're not the only one being kicked for it
<Hobbsee> Woet: their moron-ness does not excuse yours.  they got kicked, just as you did.
<Woet> I got banned, they got kicked.
<Woet> And the channel was fine when i repeated myself, still usable, so i see no reason to kick/ban me.
<Seveas> you continued, they stopped
<Pici> Usually people get that they shouldn't be doing that after they get kicked.
<Hobbsee> probably because of the sheer number of times you repeated.  how do you know they didnt get banned, anyway?
<Woet> And the channel was fine when i repeated myself, still usable, so i see no reason to kick/ban me.
<Woet> .
<Hobbsee> Woet: you're deluded.  and all you're doing now is showing your unfitness for the channel, so therefore increasing the lenght of your ban.
* Hobbsee adds a comment to the bantracker.
<Woet> who is the owner of #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> hte irc council
<Woet> and where can i find him?
<Hobbsee> and they've just told you.
<Woet> where is he?
<Hobbsee> here, and Seveas.
<Woet> too bad the owner is an abusing admin then
<stdin> too bad some people simply can not obey the rules too
<Hobbsee> that's why there are others, and two other people have already weighed in on this ban, and told you it was warranted.
<Hobbsee> so, too bad that you refuse to follow the rules.
<Hobbsee> and be a sane human being.
<Woet> i never saw any rules?
<Hobbsee> they were in the topic.
<stdin> and you were told about the no repeating rule
<Woet> lets see.
<Hobbsee> dude.  you've been through this.  the answer was still no
<Woet> * Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy is NOT supported, beta testers can join 
<Woet> and where are the rules?
<jrib> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Hobbsee> first and third links.
<Hobbsee> you lose.
<Woet> a FAQ isnt rules
<Hobbsee> the other is
<Woet> IRC Info isnt either.
<jrib> read it
<Hobbsee> that just shows your inability to read then
<stdin> if you read them you will find them
<Woet> If you give more clear information about each link, users will click them.
<Woet> IRC Info seems like a help-page about IRC to me.
<jrib> and I told you the rule explicitly
<Hobbsee> Woet: consult them while you're banned.
<Hobbsee> then come back, and see if you're suitable for irc.
<Woet> well, i guess i am.
<Woet> since this isnt the only network im online at.
<Hobbsee> maybe they have different rules
<Woet> well, your talking about being suitable for irc in general
<Woet> not for this server or channel.
<stdin> that's all well and good, but #ubuntu has certain rules and you refuse to follow them. maybe someone on those other network can help you
<Hobbsee> but most would have rules telling you not to be a moron.
<Hobbsee> btw, what's your other client/
<Woet> other client.. as in?
<Hobbsee> you're obviously using another one, to get the users of teh channel, etc.
<Woet> err
<Woet> ./list #ubuntu
<Woet> ?
<penguincentral> no dot
<Woet> /list #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ah, right.
<Hobbsee> either way, the answer is still no.
<Woet> you could start with saying users there are rules before kicking
<Woet> and making clear your an op.
<Woet> if i see some unnamed guy in a chan ask me to shut up.. i dont take it serious
<Woet> if a op does, i do take it serious
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> does this answer your question?
<Hobbsee> refer to freenode policy for staying op'd
<Woet> well, do like
<Woet> Im an op, and im asking you to stop repeating
<Woet> .
<Hobbsee> if you see some person telling you to behave, you should always obey it, if it's right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b now!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@82-170-164-245.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by Hobbsee
* Woet was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (now begone!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b now!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ye gods.
<TheSheep> awww, so cute :3
<Hobbsee> shoulda kickbanned him earlier.  oh well
* TheSheep fans Hobbsee with a towel
<Hobbsee> sad, that people require force to learn how to behave.
<Seveas> Hobbsee:
<Seveas> <OpenSorce> you'll regret that
<Seveas> <OpenSorce> I'm banned for discussing OSS on a freenode channel....you sure you wanna do that?
<Seveas> that's another candidate
<Hobbsee> oh yay.
<Pici> He spelled source wrong.
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: i found the code of conduct, but it was buried very deeply
<jrib> heh
<Hobbsee> !coc | penguincentral 
<ubotu> penguincentral: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Hobbsee> oh, that's interestin
<Hobbsee> g
<Pici> Is Common Questions even relevant/updated anymore?
<Hobbsee> the code of conduct isnt actually listed on ircresources
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: yeah, that's what i found
<jrib> gets linked to from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seveas> sigh
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: added.
<Seveas> aoirthoir keeps vandalizing IrcGuidelines
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<Pici> Again?
<Hobbsee> cant you lock the page?
<penguincentral> ok
<Seveas> 3rd time already
<Hobbsee> ask matt east to lock the page, etc.
<gnomefreak> can they do that?
<Hobbsee> of course
<gnomefreak> can he lock it for everyone except the council?
<TheSheep> moin is pretty good at handling vandalizm :)
<gnomefreak> or lock is lock for all
<TheSheep> gnomefreak: he can put any access control list on it
<gnomefreak> sweet
<maxamillion> TheSheep has strong moin-fu
* Hobbsee wonders who TheSheep is
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: one of the xubuntu ops
<gnomefreak> xubuntu op
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Pici> Its a sheep.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, shoarma-to-be
<Hobbsee> well, duh :)
<Seveas> with garlic sauce
* gnomefreak likes Hobbsee's idea on locking it, although honestly if he would learn to keep his hands off shit we wouldnt have to
<Seveas> I doubt he'll ever learn
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: use the locking as a reason to throw the guy off teh wiki.
<Seveas> having one this 3 times now
<Pici> It should be locked anyway imo.
<gnomefreak> cant we just have his account revoked?
<gnomefreak> i know a bit extream
<gnomefreak> extreme
<Pici> We probably can't stop him from registering a new one.
<gnomefreak> Pici: LP reserves the tight to accept or decline as they see fit
<gnomefreak> s/tight/right
<gnomefreak> being vindictive IMHO is a right to decline, now if he did something to help community would be different
<Pici> Remind me, do you need an LP account to register for the Wiki?
<gnomefreak> Pici: yes
<gnomefreak> Seveas: under How to ask for help in the channel (in the guidelines) the link reads "this line is not on the ubuntu site" should this read something else? or was it always that
<Seveas> weird
<gnomefreak> Pici: iirc wiki uses your LP login info
<Pici> gnomefreak: Make sense.
<Pici> s/make/makes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> sigh. I don't think I've seen anyone paste a strace into #ubuntu before.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> that's sad
<TheSheep> might have been worse: complete core dump ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jdong> Pici: I've had someone not realize what "/exec -" means... and was using irssi as a shell...
<jdong> Pici: "Oh look, irssi can work as a shell" "err.. yeah... we all see....."
<Pici> jdong: yikes.
<mc44>  /exec -o cat /dev/urandom
<Pici>  /exec -o tail -f ~/irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu.log
<Hobbsee> ew
<jdong> infinite log recursion!
<mc44> haha
<superm1> Can someone provide me with a higher level of ops in #mythbuntu-dev so that I can set the topic?
<nalioth> superm1: what happened to #ubuntu-mythtv-dev ?
<superm1> nalioth, we have that too now?
<superm1> we've got #ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> and #mythbuntu redirects to it
<superm1> but we just got #mythbuntu-dev today
<nalioth> alright.
<nalioth> this needs to stop.
<superm1> so we can do support and development in different channels
<superm1> what does?
<nalioth> y'all need to get your mythical selves together
<nalioth> a dev came in yesterday and we set him/her up with #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<nalioth> right hand - left hand thing?
<superm1> well i wasn't CC'ed on such request
<nalioth> right.
<superm1> let me double check with my people
<superm1> sorry for the mistake here.
<nalioth> no mistake here, just 'right hand doesn't know what the left hand does'
<superm1> yeah, i would have expected something sent to our mailing list regarding filing such requests since i wasn't around
<superm1> nalioth, do you know who it was?  i found out this morning that #mythbuntu-dev was formed, but didn't hear of #ubuntu-mythtv-dev at all
<Seveas> nalioth, could you kill nealmcb's wikipedia cloak in favor of an ubuntu/member one?
<nalioth> ok
* nalioth stabs nealmcbs wikipedia cloak
<nealmcb> Seveas: As I noted before, I want to switch to an ubuntu member cloak, and thanks to you, nalioth just contacted me.  I noticed that he has something that looks like a dual cloak - freenode staff and ubuntu member:   nalioth@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nalioth  Which made me wonder if I could retain my current wikipedia identification at the same time that I proudly wear an ubuntu cloak.  So he asked me to ask you... If it is a hassle never mind, but
<Seveas> nalioth, I though only freenode/pdpc cloaks were available as dual cloaks
<ubotu> r00723r0 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Daviey> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> hi Daviey 
<Daviey> nalioth: got you in the other channel :)
<Daviey> Any ubotu ops avaliable?
<nalioth> Daviey: ubotu ops?
<Seeker`> Daviey: trying to cause problems?
<Daviey> yes sir
<superm1> you mean people like Seveas ?
<Daviey> I want LP bugs to appear in a different channel
<Seveas> which one?
<Daviey> currently in #* and want them in #*-dev
<Daviey> Seeker`: #ubuntu-mythtv
<Daviey> ^ Seveas 
<Daviey> to #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<Seveas> Daviey, has the #mythbuntu-dev vs #ubuntu-mythtv-dev issue been cleared?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> #mythbuntu-dev fwd's to #ubuntu-mythtv-dev now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-mythtv plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<ubotu> True
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-mythtv plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer False
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-mythtv-dev plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> done
<Daviey> Thanks :)
<Seveas> hmm, need to fix the bugreporter as well
<Seveas> fixed
<superm1> Daviey, we should turn him off as bug reporting in #ubuntu-mythtv, but only report in -dev.  he can still spit out bug numbers though in #ubuntu-mythtv i'd say
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<superm1> oh that's probably what Seveas just did :)
<Daviey> superm1: SOUNDS GOOD
<Daviey> damn caps lock
<peanutb> hey. who can i talk to to get my ubuntu member cloak?
<nalioth> peanutb: got a LP URL ?
<peanutb> sure
<peanutb> http://launchpad.net/~paul-bartell
<nalioth> TA-DAAA
<peanutb> thanks
<nalioth> you're welcome :)
<jpatrick> nalioth: this is about #kubuntu-es, I've contacted the only person who has op status thrice now and they're not responing, is there any way I could get op status there?
<jpatrick> I contacted another member of staff and they told me to use memoserv, tried that and msging while he was there, nothing
<nalioth> jpatrick: the owner was just here yesterday
<jpatrick> nalioth: I tried msging him, he just ignores (or just isn't there)
<nalioth> what do you need to do there?
<jpatrick> just have a regular user (and admin of kubuntu-es) with op powers
<nalioth> jpatrick: you have ops there
<jpatrick> did you just add it?
<nalioth> nope
<jpatrick> odd, didn't see it before
<gnomefreak> anyone seen kunix [n=kunix@231.Red-83-50-46.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  before?
<jpatrick> I just know it's a spanish user
<gnomefreak> anyone tell me what this means
<gnomefreak> requested CTCP  PING from gnomefreak: 1191872602
<gnomefreak> almost like a ddc send only messed it up?
<mc44> it's a ping...
<jpatrick> they were curious to know what program you're using for irc
<gnomefreak> pings dont include numbers
<mc44> yes, its the timestamp
<nalioth> it's just a ping
<nalioth> nothign to get worried about
<gnomefreak> i didnt think it was but i dont rmemeber numbers (timestamp or not)
<desertc> Greetings
<nalioth> desertc: why the change from #ubuntu-tn to #ubuntu-tennessee ?
<desertc> There was a country-wide mandate to change all state teams from a two letter abbreviation to a spelled-out name
<nalioth> there was?
<desertc> See: #ubuntu-ky who has the forwarding set up
<nalioth> i thought we were using 2 character irc channel suffixes
<mc44> what if tunisia wants a loco channel? :)
<desertc> I am talking about the USA teams?
<nalioth> desertc: as you don't have ops in #ubuntu-tn, we'll get it sorted
<desertc> I see there is someone idling in #ubuntu-tn, and they are probably wondering why no one else is interested in the team.
<nalioth> so advise them of the name change  :)
<mc44> must be a fair few states that conflict with TLDs
<desertc> Of course, but an automagical solution would prevent further confusion.
<desertc> nalioth, Thank you for your assistance.
<jussi01> exit
<jussi01> gah, wrong window...
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<peanutb> whats with +v?
<peanutb> oh nevermind
<PriceChild> Members of the ubuntu-irc ops team :)
<jdong> peanutb: they do it to feel better about themselves
<PriceChild> And woo you've got your cloak. (I'm slow)
<PriceChild> jdong, I feel BIG
<peanutb> yes'
<peanutb> YAY I have a cloak
<jdong> PriceChild: that's just a feel though :)
<jdong> PriceChild: others probably won't feel it ;-)
<PriceChild> peanutb, it just gets confusing otherwise... not knowing whether someone is lurking in a good or bad way for example.
<peanutb> gtg. bus is leaving
<peanutb> and ill loose my wifi in a sec
<PriceChild> have fun :)
* mc44 only lurks in a bad way
<PriceChild> loooads of lurkers lately..
<Pici> hm
<PriceChild> Apex, can I help?
<Seveas> hmm ues...
<Pici> ues?
<Seveas> s/u/y/
<Seveas> To all who see this as one of the last lines in this channel: The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<PriceChild> *shifts seveas's right hand one key to the left*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mc44 was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by PriceChild (PriceChild)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> 8-)
<Seveas> haha
<mc44> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> mc44, bad autorejoin! :)
<mc44> PriceChild: blame Seveas  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jdong> LOL
<PriceChild> Seveas, that was "cheshirecat" who i believe used to have +v in here.... probably wrong
<jdong> I'm still alive!
<Seveas> ah
<jdong> uh oh
<Pici> ahh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mc44> jdong: you survived the purge!
<jdong> bad statement
* jdong was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by PriceChild (PriceChild)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mc44> oh, no you didn't :(
<jdong> silly brits
<PriceChild> gosh darn it!
<PriceChild> jolly bad show jdong! what what.
* Pici watches PriceChild's monocle fly out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* SWAT was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by PriceChild (PriceChild)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jdong> :)
<jdong> Pici: pricey doesn't show his monocle to any random guy.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* nealmcb flees the impending doom :-)
<mc44> the kickings will continue until morale improves
<PriceChild> Hmmm what about that Daviey one... always seemed a little shifty to me.
* gnomefreak though effie_jay* was an op
<PriceChild> He'll tell us that when he comes back then and we'll feel sorry for him :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<LjL> mc44: oh look, my morale is so low that even kicking you wouldn't do a thing
<rob> LjL, you can kick me, I like it.
<LjL> well, not that mc44 doesn't
<mc44> I do not!
<PriceChild> secretly
<LjL> PriceChild: uhm, it can't be secret, as he just said it.
<LjL> oh wait, you meant to say he secretly *does*?
<PriceChild> yes :)
<LjL> i thought that was the common knowledge.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-09
<PriceChild> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 09 2007, 00:01:13 - Next meeting: Community Council in 17 hours 58 minutes
<jrib> reason for wii being banned from here?
<gnomefreak> jrib: same reason he is banned from everywhere else
<gnomefreak> other than trolling the bt can help more my memory isnt the best
<ubotu> In ubotu, mythbot said: midget porno is my favorite
<jrib> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I'll message him :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: tell him to join here we will continue this for last time 
<PriceChild> who?
<gnomefreak> wii
<jrib> wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr cathes him
<PriceChild> Ah Sorry I have no clue about him, was talking about mythbot
<jrib> *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr
<gnomefreak> ah ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
<Pici> wii = xp_killer = bleh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> jrib: we set alot of bans on him
<gnomefreak> im going through them atm
<PriceChild> *points to /cs bans nick*
<gnomefreak> i have his not banned from #ubuntu in my paste
<gnomefreak> wii: 20:10 -!- 27 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr [by  mneptok!n=mneptok@canonical/support/mneptok, 344967 secs ago] 
<LjL> am i the only one who so often finds he's starting at google and thinking "what the hell were i going to search for?"
<gnomefreak> that is still set in #ubuntu
<jrib> LjL: you are not alone
<wii> gnomefreak: yes i tink it was mneptok that banned me
<gnomefreak> wii: i know he was one
<gnomefreak> wii: you do know you are banned from most if not all #ubuntu-* related channels due to your actions the other night
<wii> gnomefreak: but there was this other op that send me a pv saying i'll get another chance in ubuntu an he unbanned me
<gnomefreak> wii: its normally up to the person that banned you to remove it. what was the reason this other op gave?
<gnomefreak> wii: to be perfectly honest with you your actions that night were very bad and you knew it. and you shouldnt be unbanned at all for a while IMHO so i would really like to see what the reason was.
<gnomefreak> and if the other op did unban you why didnt he remove all bans on you
<gnomefreak> wii: we gave you a chance that night (someone unbanned you and within 2 minutes you got yourself banned again) 
<wii> gnomefreak:why should he remove all when he didnt know.i was banned in ubuntu befor i cause ruction in others ch.he unbaned me because i was having problems whit linux so he help me in the chat ubuntu
<wii> gnomefreak: if u want to see the history :http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<gnomefreak> if he removed bann he needed to know why you were banned and should have known to remove all bans. this doesnt explain why he thought you should be unbanned
<gnomefreak> wii: i know where the logs are i have logs myself. i want you to tell me
<wii> gnomefreak: u want me to tell u what?
<gnomefreak> wii: why the op felt you should be unbanned
<gnomefreak> or are you now saying he didnt remove your ban at all?
<gnomefreak> either way the ban is still in place and will not be removed without good reason.
<gnomefreak> wii: you joining other ubuntu channels and complaining that you are banned is also very wrong i suggest you read the links you were given many times that night and read them good
<wii> gnomefreak: because i was hoping to ch asking for help to regalate aa problem.i was getting help untill Tm_T banned me and everything went bad thats why i was asking for help then the op who had banned me from ubuntu unbanned me and he help me
<wii> gnomefreak: i went to other ch to say why i was banned becaus i couldnt get to the ops ch so i went where theres was ops
<gnomefreak> wii: when you weer unbanned that night the op let you back into -offtopic or kubuntu one of them and your language got you banned again, would have been for 24 hours but your actions that night in all the channels is what got it to stand alot longer
<gnomefreak> who was the op that told you you can join #ubuntu and what were his exact words, it sounds like to me your saying he didnt know you were banned and when you went to join #ubuntu it let you in.
<gnomefreak> lpease explain what happened at that time
<gnomefreak> please*
<wii> gnomefreak: the op that unbaned me from ubuntu had banned me from befor i did all that crazyness etc.then i went to kubuntu to install my drivers for my nvidea someone was helping me when i reach to the midle i tink Tm_T has just woke up and the first thing he did was banned me...ch op explanation etc then i got mad and started a ruction.then when i got completly banned from all the next day i came back i found the ch unbuntu
<wii> desktop and i tink it was there the op saw me (the person he banne from ubuntu)was asking for help then he talk to me in pv then unbanned me
<LjL> ok, but *who* was that op?
<wii> gnomefreak: i forgot his name but if u want u can look up the history in ubuntu to see my name and who was helping me(it was an op who was helping me solve my problem)
<wii> he that unbanne me
<gnomefreak> wii: the night im thinking about is the night ljl unbanned you and within minutes you said f*** sh** and 2 other words that got you banned than you went to every channel complaining and cursing that got you where you are. now today or yesterday who unbanned you
<gnomefreak> wii: is the op in this channel now?
<wii> i dont know cant remember
<wii> wait i will look in the history to see
<wii> it will take a little while
<gnomefreak> wii: why didnt you go to #ubuntu-fr if you are french?
<wii> ubuntu fr?no no i does go to kubuntu-fr
<gnomefreak> ok either or so than why did you come to #ubuntu looking for help if you knew you were banned from there
<wii> becaus the person who had banned me from ubuntu had unbanne me.and i was still banne in kubuntu so the op told me to wait a moment for him to help me in my version of kubuntu
<gnomefreak> wii: you were never unbanned from #ubuntu your hostmask changed and didnt fit inside the ban. so heres some choices that we have.
<wii> i was never banned?
<LjL> you were never *unbanned*
<LjL> that is, your ban was never removed
<LjL> you simply changed internet address
<gnomefreak> 1. do we let you back into the channels on the assumption that you will opbey and not make us look like fools again. 2. keep you banned until i get all the ops involved and talk about this. 3 or do we make the ban stronger so you can evade it and simply go back in 30 days to review it.
<gnomefreak> i showed you the ban in #ubuntu as soon as you joined in here
<wii> gnomefreak: i found the op name
<gnomefreak> it has been there
<gnomefreak> you can either say it in here or pm me the name if you feel better that way
<wii> ah lol his right there
<gnomefreak> LjL: if ther eis a choice i didnt mention please feel free to add one or 2
<gnomefreak> whos right where?
<gnomefreak> you mean LjL ?
<wii> the op that unbanned me from ubuntu
<Pici> who?
<wii> no not LjL
<jdong> LjL: sorry, I just got back....
<wii> :D
<gnomefreak> jdong: sit
<jdong> gnomefreak: woof woof?
<gnomefreak> wii: jdong cant unban you in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jdong: ;)
<gnomefreak> he asked another op to unban you as i understand it
<wii> :O
<gnomefreak> jdong: accurate?
<wii> ok
<jdong> gnomefreak: that is correct
<gnomefreak> wii: the op said he would not remove your ban
<wii> who did he ask?
<gnomefreak> wii: LjL 
<LjL> wii: he asked me.
<LjL> wii: but, there was no ban to remove, since you had changed your address.
<wii> LjL: so why did u accept? :/
<gnomefreak> jdong: he really screwed up badly one night and that is why all the bans in all the channels.
<LjL> wii: i didn't accept. i just did nothing - neither ban you nor remove any ban.
<wii> LjL: i didnt change y adress
<LjL> wii: you might not have done that *on purpose*
<jdong> gnomefreak: I am pretty aware...
<gnomefreak> jdong: ok
<gnomefreak> just wanted to make sure you were up on it
<wii> LjL: i was wii since mmm i tink more than a week
<LjL> gnomefreak: he was simply on an "i'm going to help trolls and feel the pain" sort of night :P
<jdong> gnomefreak: yeah, I was aware of his inappropriate behavior, but was nice that day and decided to help him with his technical problem that night
<wii> and i was ban from ubuntu when i was wii
<LjL> wii: that's a nickname, not an internet address
<LjL> (and a week isn't a very impressing record for keeping a nickname anyway)
* gnomefreak is not comfortible in letting the bans go at this time, i have to get out of here atm please decide as you wish but you have my opinion
<wii> wait but LjL saw that i was banned from many ch so why did he let me in?
<jdong> wii: your identity or address changed to the point that no bans applied to you
<PriceChild> wii, It has been stated many tiems that Ljl did not unban you.
<LjL> gnomefreak: my opinion is that, thanks to jdong's masochistic mood last night, he's most probably obtained all the Ubuntu support he could get. but, there is no reason why he shouldn't be treated like a ban evader
<jdong> wii: if you are on a DHCP address that is probably just your ISP
<LjL> wii: i let you in because i felt like letting you in.
<LjL> but that doesn't mean your ban was lifted, as it never was
<gnomefreak> LjL: he has -fr (his native lang. if he needs help in mean time)
<gnomefreak> im out ;)
<LjL> gnomefreak: assuming he's not banned there, yeah
<gnomefreak> well i didnt ban him there :)
<wii> so how come when i try to get in ubuntu the thing keep saying i was banned?so who open the lock?
<LjL> wii: open the lock?
<PriceChild> wii, the ban was set on your "hostname", your hostname changed, the ban no longer applied, you could get in.
<gnomefreak> you may have to show him the hostmask i posted against his
<gnomefreak> for him to understand
<LjL> let's try
<gnomefreak> night
<Pici> wii: When you connect to the internet your service provider gives you a new address, we hadn't banned that address, so thats how you got in the first time.
<wii> gnomefreak: english is my natave lang
<LjL> wii: your current internet address is: AMarigot-102-1-8-152.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr
<LjL> wii: the address that was banned is: AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr
<gnomefreak> wii: thats not what you said the night this all started you said french was
<LjL> since it has changed, you could get in.
<LjL> that's all.
<wii> ok so i'm banned from what ch then so this can all end?
<LjL> you can consider yourself banned from every international #ubuntu channel.
<LjL> if you can join, that's just by chance - you're still banned.
<wii> lol so if by chance i join you will banne me?
<LjL> yes, that's correct.
<wii> :(
<wii> an ubuntu desktop?
<LjL> i can't ban you from #ubuntu-desktop, however i don't think #ubuntu-desktop is a support channel.
<wii> lol
<Pici> LjL: Hasn't stopped him from asking for support there in the past.
<wii> kubuntu an ubuntu fr?
<LjL> since you seem to know french, i suggest you try #ubuntu-fr, as that one *is* a support channel.
<LjL> wii: not under our jurisdiction. if you're not banned from #ubuntu-fr, you can join - just try to not get yourself banned from there, too.
<wii> but those people does be sleeping when im up
<LjL> Pici: i know, i still don't have access though :)
<wii> that why i does spend most time in the english ones
<LjL> wii: well, you are up now, and just in the last 10 minutes, there have been 87 messages in #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> 8 messages a minute. is that so bad?
<wii> thats ubuntu-fr i does be in kubuntu-fr
<wii> i dont like the ubuntu ch it goes to fast
<LjL> sorry?
<wii> and i'm on kubuntu linux
<LjL> well #ubuntu going fast shouldn't be a problem, since you're banned from there
<wii> the people in ubuntu speeks to fast
<LjL> well, i think you're free to ask for Kubuntu help on #ubuntu-fr
<wii> that why i curst someone in ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> wii: so what? you're banned. you can't see them speaking fast. or are you talking about #ubuntu-fr?
<wii> ubuntu
<LjL> oh, people speak fast in a channel so you curse someone in another?
<LjL> wii: ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu what?
<LjL> really, you aren't making any sense.
<wii> if unbutnu-fr has 87 i thing i will be going to fast for me
<LjL> it's way slower than #ubuntu.
<LjL> anyway, not my business really
<wii> theres ubuntu and there are kubuntu
<LjL> end of discussion - you have plenty of support channels you can still join.
<LjL> go and be happy.
<LjL> kubuntu is very plural, yeah
<LjL> wii: if you have no further questions (no, you don't) then i suggest you please try joining #ubuntu-fr and leave this channel.
<wii> sory my english his horyble :(
<LjL> pfffffffff
<jdong> *sigh*, did I cause all of that?
<LjL> horyble doesn't say it at all
<gnomefreak> jdong: no
* jdong is still reading scrollback...
<gnomefreak> jdong: we do things for you out of respect, he caused his own issues long before you got involved ;)
<LjL> jdong definitely not, a troll is a troll is a troll. the only little thing that possibly made it a bit more confusing for him (and therefore, for us too) was that i didn't re-ban him when he joined for you to help him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> but "hey, but ljl didn't ban me when i joined last night!" is hardly a valid reason to lift a ban ;)
<gnomefreak> wonders if n=wii would be better since he seems to get confused easy
<gnomefreak> hell give me syntax and ill do it before going back to bed
<jrib> *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr was here
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> LjL: you ok with this?
<gnomefreak> and whoever has access please ban in -desktop as well he goes in there to complain 
<LjL> gnomefreak: yes, i'm fine
<gnomefreak> k
<LjL> gnomefreak: for that you need seveas i'm afraid
<gnomefreak> yeah i thought so
<gnomefreak> ok got all that i can ban in (well one more left)
<gnomefreak> there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wii> can i ask a favor?
<Hobbsee> perhaps
<wii> can i be unbanned frome ubuntu-effects for me to solve my problems?
<wii> everything went from bad to worst when i try to solve it my self
<Hobbsee> you're xp_killer, arent you?
<Pici> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/730271 -- we discussed this before you joined. Work back from about line 159.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Also, this does not sit well with me: http://www.sltstudios.net/node/1
<Hobbsee> hm, i think not
<Pici> I will be banning if no one has any objections.
<Hobbsee> Pici: go for it
<wii> aaaah noooo
<wii> :part
<wii> lol
<jdong> *sigh* I hope he doesn't latch onto me like eternaljoy
<jdong> boy that was painful while it lasted
<Pici> Bleh. I'm going to sleep, but this person is now streaming #ubuntu, do what you will with them.  I kb'd from offtopic with the guidelines in the reason:  http://www.sltstudios.net/node/1
<Pici> SLT is the nick.
* Pici yawns and trods off the bed
* Pici walks off to bed too
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> nixternal: hmm what was wrong with what fen1x did?
<jdong> is there some exploit I'm naively missing?
<nalioth> jdong: inciting a DDOS attack?
<nixternal> he asked people to spam and email address
<jdong> ah, it's not his e-mail
<jdong> I get it
<nalioth> jdong: federal felony land, dude
<jdong> lol I'm slow tonight :)
<nixternal> lol
<jdong> lol I've asked people to spam my @ubuntu.com address before so that I can test out procmail...
<nixternal> I am knee deep in java code, so it was a welcomed break to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...well 2 stones I guess as I had to run /abk twice
* nixternal gets back to work
<Hobbsee> jdong: heh.  i can forward you bits of my spoofed spam if you like.
<Hobbsee> jdong: but it'll get spammed fast enough
<jdong> Hobbsee: hehe, I'm currently fine
<jdong> Hobbsee: I'm proud to be using mutt and procmail :)
<Hobbsee> those addresses seem to get spammed heaps.
<Hobbsee> ew
<nalioth> jdong: if you really want spam, i can provide your email address to some pR0n hosters i know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> <nixternal> I am knee deep in java code <-- smellier than shit, isn't it :)
<nixternal> yes it is
<nixternal> man, I have written a couple thousand lines of code for a client/server address book
<nixternal> my eyes are crossed, and all I smell is shit
* Seveas almost feels sorry for you
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I almost feel sorry for me
<Hobbsee> Seveas: it's a vista lover.  dont feel sorry.
<Seveas> eek
<Seveas> visternal
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> damn, don't give Hobbsee another one please
<Hobbsee> hahaha, nice one
<Seveas> another one?
<Seveas> gimme more!
<nixternal> like when you go to the zoo, and they have the big sign that says "don't feed the monkeys." well it applies here as well :p
<Hobbsee> !visternal is <alias> nixternal 
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Seveas> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Seveas> hahaha
<nixternal> lovely
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> now Seveas has discovered it.  it'll be all over irc by tomorrow.
<nixternal> shoot, it will be all over irc today
<Madpilot> we could blog it too, just to be sure the meme spreads
<Seveas> I'll just add it to the 10 most requested factoids
<nixternal> haha
<Seveas> you'll be out of free money in an hour :)
<nixternal> I have been out of free money for more than 6 months now
<Seveas> cool, retroactive moneytaking
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: planet ubuntu, etc.
<Madpilot> I spammed PU enough yesterday complaining about Compiz
<Hobbsee> heh
<Madpilot> got more comments on my blog w/ those two posts than anything else I've blogged about to date.
<Madpilot> Lesson learned: Dis shiny things to get noticed.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and contraversial stuff
<Madpilot> at least I didn't call it Crapiz in either post, just in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> haha
<tonyyarusso> (what's good for converting mp3 to ogg vorbis?)
<Hobbsee> soundkonverter
<tonyyarusso> not KDE please?
<tonyyarusso> similar for gnome it looks like though
<tonyyarusso> cool
* tonyyarusso needs to go record the tornado siren
<Jucato> mp32ogg :?
<tonyyarusso> That sounds ... promising :P
<Jucato> er.. command line though
<tonyyarusso> That I don't mind.
<tonyyarusso> No silly libraries for cli
<Hobbsee> apt-cache search ...
* tonyyarusso is tired
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: nazi humour in #ubuntu-offtopic 
<Tm_T> wajig search <3
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: deal with it?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I have no rights, feel free to deal with it
<Tm_T> I'm eating breakfast
<Hobbsee> fixed.
<Hobbsee> now you deal with it :)
<Tm_T> <3
<Madpilot> there are other ops in the channel, you know :) 
<Madpilot> but have fun, don't break anything. Unless it needs to be broken.
<Madpilot> btw, nice driveby, Hobbsee 
<Tm_T> Madpilot: well I knew Hobbsee is :)
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: indeed :)
<Tm_T> oh boy, wii/xp_killer in #ubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> he's banned there, so banevading?
<Hobbsee> likely
<Hobbsee> his IP changed.
<Tm_T> yup
<Madpilot> convenient, that
<Tm_T> someone likes to deal with it? =)
* Tm_T sips coffee from his Ubuntu mug
* nalioth pours a fifth of whiskey in Tm_Ts cup, so he'll deal with wii
<Tm_T> I cant
<nalioth> i'll give you ops  <EG>
<Tm_T> Deep Purple - Bloodsucker <3<3<3
<Madpilot> getting ops turned you into a deep purple bloodsucker?
<Tm_T> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> did the flood stop Jucato ?
<Jucato> yes
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> I did see it though =)
<Tm_T> never remember that quiet thing
<Jucato>  /mode #channel +q nick
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> should make some alias
<Jucato> that's just afaik.. nalioth can correct me
<Jucato> s/can/will/
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> nalioth: thanks
<Madpilot> fun... angry "I hate sudo but don't understand it" quasi-troll in #u
<Tm_T> haha
<Madpilot> apparently thinks sudo means his girlfriend can nuke his computer w/ rm -rf or something
<Madpilot> needs a better understanding of sudo. and a bit of trust.
<Madpilot> (or possibly a non-insane girlfriend...)
<Tm_T> well people still think computer as one-account basis
<Madpilot> this guy claimed to be moving over from another *nix, not an MS refugee
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> !staff | Kyzia [i=kyzia@195.5.34.126 spammer on the loose
<ubotu> Kyzia [i=kyzia@195.5.34.126 spammer on the loose: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<AndrewB> Tm_T: he doesn't seem to be in any chans anymore
<AndrewB> Also on a seperate note, WOW on the amount who want to be aproved as members..
<Tm_T> always better
<Tm_T> AndrewB: I never got approved =)
<AndrewB> heh
<AndrewB> Tm_T: did you attend aKademy?
<Tm_T> mostly because never made in to meeting
<Tm_T> AndrewB: failed, moved to my current home so was bit short on cash and energy
<Tm_T> but next summer, I bet I will try anything to be there whole week
<AndrewB> It is in DE right?
<Tm_T> Belgium
<AndrewB> Ah
<Tm_T> AndrewB: http://dot.kde.org/1191001763/
<AndrewB> Gota go.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> joo'o
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Damjan said: ubotu it is all I needed in Linux for help
<Damjan> The ubotu bot said this "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail", what it means?
<Pici> You used 'is' in your sentence the bot thought you were submitting a factoid.
<Damjan> Ah, sorry
<Damjan> I didn't
<Damjan> I said only webcam
<Pici> yes. you said:  'ubotu it is all IO needed in Linux for help'
<Damjan> Oh yes, but in the ubuntu channel, not directly to him on private msg
<Damjan> never mind it's cool thing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> Damjan: Is there anything else we can help you with here?
<Damjan> Yes, what is kernel lowlatency?
<Pici> Damjan: This isnt a support channel, please direct your questions to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic random chatter.
<Damjan> never mind
<jussi01> Hmmm, why do we have the #ubuntuforums channel? Doesnt it serve the same purpose as #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Hobbsee> yes, but it's the forums, so they're special people
<jussi01> Hobbsee: lol
<jussi01> Hobbsee: tell that to pricey.. :P
<Pici> 'special'
<Hobbsee> oh, i will.
<Hobbsee> then again, he was special enough to go and read a book while the rest of us were socialising for one of the afternoons of UDS :)
<jussi01> really? NERD!! :P
<Pici> Poor guy
<Hobbsee> he didnt watn to come for a swim, or something
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> Hobbsee: yeah, students don't like water
* Hobbsee is a student
<Daviey> Have you seen how students avoid water?
<Pici> Meh, probably just shy
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think the dealing with people constantly got to him a bit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Pici> What is with all these Offtopic people today?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: Martinp23 has a really unstable connection, and is on an awful lot of channels.  any chance of a temp kline or something?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ban him to ##fix_your_connection
<Hobbsee> nalioth: from every single channel that i have ops on?
<nalioth> all the ones that you are bothered on   :|
<nalioth> klines for faulty connections are bod form  :(
<Pici> Is he even doing it anymore? 
<ubotu> In #bzr, AnMaster said: ubotu? argh this place is infected ;)
<Pici> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Hrm. I just used tar in the wrong direction and overwrote my #ubuntu log :(
<nalioth> ouch
* TheSheep imagines that in non-computer terms
<Pici> Someone ping me if they have a (preferably irssi) #ubuntu log file they'd be willing to share.  I know !logs exist, but its much easier to grep a text file.
<Seveas> @now
<gnomefreak> shoot
<gnomefreak> metting
<Tm_T> metting?
<jpatrick> meeting*
<jpatrick> Community Council, right now
<Tm_T> oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> prolly nothing for me then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> nalioth: you around? someone's spamming #kde no ops around
<Jucato> thank you!!
<nalioth> :)
* Jucato felt so powerless...
<nalioth>   /ignore works well
<Jucato> yeah, but poor #kde :)
<Jucato> thank you again! :)
<nalioth> Jucato: it builds character
<Jucato> heheh )
<Jucato> :) I mean
* Tm_T has large K-character
<jdong> KaraKter?
<Tm_T> perhaps
<jdong> KaraKtre for that other half of the world...
<Jucato> karakter would be acceptable in our language here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<rob> yes?
<tonyyarusso> Yes?
<Seveas> he's back, apart from a bit of lag he's good now
<Madpilot> lagbot
<Madpilot> there were probably better tells to test that on :)
<Seveas> still joining channels
<Seveas> neh, now everyone knows :)
<tonyyarusso> ah, just the bot
* rob kicks Seveas 
<Seveas> @channels
<Seveas> <ubotu> OK
<Seveas> <Seveas> channels
<Seveas> <ubotu> #bzr, #edubuntu, #falcon, #jokosher, #kubuntu, #kubuntu-devel, #kubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-testers, #launchpad, #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-accessibility, #ubuntu-arizona, #ubuntu-artwork, #ubuntu-au, #ubuntu-bots, #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-ca, #ubuntu-chicago, #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-desktop, #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-doc, #ubuntu-effects, #ubuntu-gr, #ubuntu-il, #ubuntu-in, #ubuntu-ir, #ubuntu-k
<Seveas> ernel, #ubuntu-lb, (2 more messages)
<Seveas> <Seveas> more
<Seveas> <ubotu> #ubuntu-locoteams, #ubuntu-marketing, #ubuntu-meeting, #ubuntu-michigan, #ubuntu-midwest, #ubuntu-mobile, #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntu-motu-torrent, #ubuntu-mozillateam, #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #ubuntu-ni, #ubuntu-nl, #ubuntu-no, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-ohio, #ubuntu-ops, #ubuntu-proxy-users, #ubuntu-server, #ubuntu-testing, #ubuntu-uk, #ubuntu-us, #ubuntu-x, #ubuntu-youth, #ubuntuforum
<Seveas> s, #ubuntuforums- (1 more message)
<Seveas> <Seveas> more
<Seveas> <ubotu> beginners, #ubuntuforums-hardware, #ubuntustudio, #xubuntu, #xubuntu-devel, and #xubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> busy bot. what the heck is #ubuntu-x?
<Seveas> X developers
* Seveas off again
<Madpilot> ah, right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> wow, I didnt know half of those existed...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> anyone know why the #ubuntu+1 channel is what it is?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> particularly the part about nto running gutsy
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: hrm?
<Hobbsee> seems odd to have a blanket 'dont run gutsy' at all
<jussi01> huh.. thats weird!!
<jussi01> hmmm... set by gnomefreak.... whats going on?
<Hobbsee> pricey had it there first, i think gnomefreak did a typo fix or something
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: You asked in the channel?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: any serious libc6 or kernel breakage kinds of things atm?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: libc6 shouldnt break.  kernel = possibly, there's a api bump to -14
<Seeker`> I'm running the latest version, and there doesn't seem to be anything hugely obviously wrong
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Well, then I'd say try to find someone knowledgable about that, and if nothing's going on, change the wording to something like "DON'T run Gutsy unless you are helping with development and can deal with a broken system"
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i'm on the frickign release team.  i shouldn tneed to find someone else who's knowledgable.
<Hobbsee> technically, if i dont know what's going on in terms of breakage, there's something wrong :)
<Hobbsee> stupid_comment++
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Doh.  May I take this opportunity to point out that a) well, you did ask... and b) it's 2:30 friggin' AM, it is WELL withing stupid time in UCT-5.  :)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yes, i asked why the topic didnt match reality :)
<Seeker`> Where is most of the release tema based?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> "stupid time" btw is the period between 10PM and 10AM, during which you can use it as an excuse for 98% of standard lapses of judgement, speaking ability, reasoning, etc.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: "Because you haven't fixed it yet" would be your answer then.
<Hobbsee> right
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: I'd say midnight and noon
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: that works too
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: libc hasnt broken in ages, actually
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: well what fun is that?  Go hack it!
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee would prefer to keep her head.
<Seeker`> The only problem I have in Gutsy atm is the lack of autocomplete in apt-get package names
<Hobbsee> WFM, but i have a custom .bashrc
<Seeker`> commands autocomplete for me though
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: Is there anything I should have to make it autocomplete then?
<Hobbsee> unsure
<tonyyarusso> you could diff your bashrc against hers...
<Hobbsee> yes, but i'm going out.
<tonyyarusso> lucky you
<Seeker`> I dont have a .bashrc
<Seeker`> which could explain it
<Seeker`> hmm, fixed it now - needed to create .bashrc, and add the line "source /etc/bash_completion"
<tonyyarusso> Pici: You were looking for an #ubuntu logfile?  http://www.tonyyarusso.com/ubuntu/%23ubuntu.log (57 MB)
<ubotu> Arafangion called the ops in #ubuntu
<chris00_297249> see my naked ex on www.nackte-ex.de.gg   <my revange!
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> rob: I really need to go to bed - can you watch scoobydoo28139 in #ubuntu please?
<rob> righto
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> jussi01: pricey set it only thing i did was remove the <package> is broken part. i was gonna fix it but forgot to 
<gnomefreak> jussi01: fixed
* jussi01 hugs gnomefreak
* gnomefreak hugs jussi01 
<gnomefreak> it will be changed again but for now its fine (atleast until they release the freeze
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !wallpapers is <reply> You can find wallpapers, themes, icons and other types of art at: http://art.gnome.org, http://gnome-look.org, http://kde-look.org.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !wallpapers is <alias> themes
<Pici> tonyyarusso: Thanks! thats exactly what I needed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez|Away]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> MTecknology called the ops in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> If I had known he was going to do that I would have said somethign.
<LjL> Pici: you couldn't have known, he definitely said -ops
<LjL> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: kops, op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
<Hobbsee> medic?!?!
<LjL> Hobbsee: *shrug* seveas
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<LjL> !no ops is <reply> USE !OPS ONLY IN EMERGENCIES! - Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Hobbsee> nice
<LjL> i'm sick of people who claim to have seen it used before
<LjL> but "thought it was only to know who the ops were"
<LjL> (the "Help!" should always have given them a clue, but it seems not)
<Amaranth> LjL: dude, PM
<LjL> Amaranth: sure
<LjL> ah wait you meant the *factoid*
<LjL> it was *intended* to make the ops aware of the change
<Amaranth> I'm sure we'd figure it out :)
<jdong> LjL: isn't it too late by then? :)
<jdong> LjL: maybe we need a UAC for !ops
<Pici> jdong: I was thinking the same thing
<LjL> jdong: nope, because people *see* this command used, and they *think* it can be used freely
<LjL> at least, many of them claim so
<LjL> i mostly don't believe them
<Amaranth> This way we can just boot them without arguement
<LjL> but this way they have one less excuse
<jdong> LjL: Microsoft Windows Vista detected an attempt to call ops. (!A)llow (!D)eny (!H)elp
<LjL> Amaranth: yeah, to make a long story short :)
<Pici> jdong: or perhaps it gives them enough time to escape before the ops come and yell at them
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I still think my solution would work
<LjL> jdong: no, that would be a non-user-grantable feature (well, symbian would call it "non-user-understandable"), so you wouldn't even be prompted
<Pici> It should be (!O)kay / (!C)ancel just to be questionably ambiguous.
<jdong> lol
<LjL> jdong, yeah it would but that factoid should be able to be called *quickly* =)
<Pici> -911
<gnomefreak> if they call !ops than they see the message isnt it too late than
<Mez> why not just do a ! ops  is <reply> due to abuse, we now use ! callops ... if you want to know who the ops are ... then use /cs acces #ubuntu list - if you need us in an emergency, use !callops
<LjL> gnomefreak, as i said, it's for people who see !ops called and believe (or claim to believe) it's just a command to see who the ops are. we *have* had people who've been on the channels for month, and out of the blue they "innocently" use !ops
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<LjL> Mez, maybe, but i'd discuss that one with seveas before making the change
<Pici> Right, its not for the people using ops, its for people seeing people using ops.
<Mez> LjL, indeed
<jdong> Mez: that'll just cause people to go abuse !callops
<jdong> I've also seen people use !ops in #uf thinking somehow Ubotu would op them.
<jdong> lol
<Pici> Well #uf gets those kind of special visitors
<jdong> Pici: special with the backwards e and the drool over the i?
<Pici> Exactly, I coudlnt find the unicode characters for that though.
<LjL> jdong, well, but in that case we'd ban them right away - you cannot claim ignorance if it's explained in a way that leaves to room to doubt
<jdong> lol
<jdong> LjL: yeah, i guess :)
<Pici> We had a rash of people !opsing 'just to see who the ops are' a few weeks ago
<jdong> everyone saw the xkcd today right?
<gnomefreak> yeah i think it was this morning
<gnomefreak> saw it in -kernel
<jdong> yeah, I thought that was pretty good :)
<Seeker`> did you see the "hover over" text too?
* Pici looks
<Pici> !xkcd
<ubotu> xkcd is possibly the greatest geeky webcomic ever. It even makes jokes about Ubuntu. http://www.xkcd.com/  and especially the one about 'sudo make me a sandwich' - http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<Pici> heheh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<Pici> !away | mez
<ubotu> mez: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Pici> :)
<stdin> tut tut, Mez should know better
<tonyyarusso> !-ohmy
<ubotu> ohmy has no aliases - added by Spec on 2006-07-28 00:11:42
<tonyyarusso> !-language
<ubotu> language aliases: langauge, wtf, ffs, foad, gtfo - added by Seveas on 2006-07-02 10:45:17
<tonyyarusso> !language
<Pici> tonyyarusso: I was just doing the same exact thing in my ubotu window
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> Thanks for the logs again :)
<tonyyarusso> Pici: ah, okay - I'll leave it to you then :)
<tonyyarusso> np
<Pici> I dont have bot access though
<Seveas> you should have
<Seveas> @user list
<ubotu> abattoir, ajmitch, Amaranth, apokryphos, asac, bdmurray, binary2k2, burgundavia, cjwatson, dkbg, elkbuntu, fdoving, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, highvoltage, Hobbsee, imbrandon, jenda, jpatrick, jrib, Jucato, LaserJock, LjL, Madpilot, mako, maxamillion, mez, mneptok, mrimbert, myrtti, nalioth, nixternal, ompaul, pici, pr1cechild, pricechi1d, PriceChild, pricey, Riddell, rob, robotgeek, sabdfl, Seveas, seveaz, spec, (1 more message)
<Seveas> eek
<Pici> oh
<Seveas> it should do that in pm
<Pici> Let me check then
<Pici> Seveas: I'm a user, but not an editor
<Seveas> ahh
<Seveas> @addeditor Pici
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> ubotu: okay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> http://i20.tinypic.com/k0oig3.jpg -- I like the humour of it but man are they insane :)
<jpatrick> nett
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin_]  by ChanServ
* Tm_T enjoyed sauna
<nalioth> is there a way to search inside text files for a string?
<nalioth> my grep-fu is slight
<Pici> grep 'string' file
<stdin> yeah  grep "my string here" file
<jpatrick> grep "string" * 
<jdong> sometimes it's more conveient to less/vi the file and use /string
<jdong> then /<enter> to continue search
* nalioth has never used vi/emacs 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jdong> pfft whatever you lack in vi-emacs-grep-sed-awk foo you more than make up for in irc-foo :)
<nalioth> yeah, well.
<nalioth> i run more than irc.
<nixternal> how come I keep losing "editor" access on ubotu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> nixternal, do %btlogin
<nixternal> %btlogin
<nixternal> and?
<nixternal> I can log in fine
<nixternal> if only the website worked
<nixternal> ahh, took long enough to load the site
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Pici: are you here?
<Pici> gnomefreak: I'm a bit busy
<Pici> gnomefreak: Whats up?
<gnomefreak> Pici: ok just wondered who this person it
<gnomefreak> flare... in #ubuntu calling out who ops are
<Pici> I think I helped him once in the past.
<Pici> I don't have time to do so right now.
<gnomefreak> me neither ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<pigcum> hello wtf is this?
<pigcum> i tried to join #ubuntu
<pigcum> why did i end up here?
<Seeker`> O.o
<Pici> @btlogin
<LjL> what an idiot
<Pumpernickel> Reading comprehension must not be his thing.
<jdong> wasn't he told to change his nick a lot of times too?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: While I normally go harsher on that word (among others) than general profanity, I'm also starting to kick things up a notch in preparation for what it takes to keep things reasonably sane around release time.  Thoughts?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: it's orders of degrees worse than swearing once or twice when nvidia drivers blow up
<tonyyarusso> jdong: yeah, pretty much my figuring.  I clump deragatory terms for groups of people in the /abr category.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: see "what an idiot" above. he deserves everything he gets. though generally speaking, i'd keep applying the "kick first time ban second time" general rule - kick, give !etiquette !guidelines !coc, warn that another even slight misbehavior won't be tolerated
<jdong> tonyyarusso: I mean, unless he has a really good reason for it (i.e. it's his real name)
<jdong> which I doubt.
<LjL> i think it's really more efficient this way as it allows us to just tell people who come here "you were warned, now bye" instead of arguing for hours
<LjL> (while #ubuntu is being taken by trolls and we don't notice)
<Seeker`> do you need extra ops around release time?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: point
<LjL> (not that they'd do this *on purpose* of course ;)
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: maybe ?  Ask the councily types.
<LjL> Seeker`: we really mostly need people to 1) not feed the trolls 2) call ops when needed, and only when needed 3) poke ops with to-the-point information about what the hell is happening when something weird is happening
<Seeker`> LjL: Fair enough - just thought I'd ask as I manage to spend a reasonable amount of time hanging around 
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-11
<LjL> Photocopy: do you think we should accept questions about Windows? Mac OS? refrigerators? cars?
<Photocopy> Surely as an op there are rules YOU follow to keep in your position right?
<LjL> #ubuntu is an Ubuntu support channel, as the name says
<LjL> and there's more than 1000 people in there
<LjL> and we have enough trouble with Ubuntu-related questions *alone*
<Photocopy> Do the rules say "Dont help anyone not using ubuntu without a place to go?
<LjL> so, NO, we can't take Slax questions. period.
<Photocopy> It
<LjL> !offtopic | Photocopy, yes
<ubotu> Photocopy, yes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Photocopy> listen LjL
<Photocopy> are you paid to be here?
<LjL> no
<LjL> besides, it's hardly your business
<Photocopy> Then you dont have trouble with ubuntu questions cause you don't have to be here so clearly as a voluntary act its no trouble.
<Photocopy> bye.
<LjL> eh no he won't get away with it that easily
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> Photocopy: i'm sorry, but i'm not satisfied by a bold statement and a "bye"... can you stick to Ubuntu questions *only* in the future?
<LjL> because if you cannot, then i cannot unmute you.
<LjL> you're perfectly free to ask about Slax in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you want.
<Photocopy> wow.
<mneptok> Photocopy: you appear to have found ##slax
<LjL> Photocopy: an answer to that simple question please?
<Photocopy> sorry
<Photocopy> i didnt read it 
<mneptok> Photocopy: that's the correct venue for your questions
<Photocopy> here ill do it now
<Photocopy> mneptok itll also be unanswered there.
<mneptok> Photocopy: that's not a problem the Ubuntu community needs to love for you, though.
<mneptok> *solve
<Photocopy> well LjL, I don't run a computer with ubuntu atm anyway, annd itll be 6-10 weeks for shipit
<Photocopy> so i could say no anyway
<LjL> Photocopy: say what you prefer to say, as long as a "yes" means you *will* actually stick to Ubuntu questions and answers only.
<Photocopy> but whatever, i wont be "offtopic" in #ubuntu thoough nobody ever cared anytime before.
<Photocopy> been like 5 minutes
<Photocopy> no answer in ##slax.
<Photocopy> see why i dont wanna ask there?
<Photocopy> omfg an answer
<Photocopy> hax,
<LjL> Photocopy: i'm unmuting you. please stick to !guidelines, !coc and everything in !etiquette is you want to stay in the channel.
<Photocopy> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Photocopy> bah
<mneptok> Photocopy: "i don't wanna" is not a valid reason to ignore the rules of the Ubuntu community
<Photocopy> im done in here thanks.
<mneptok> what a charmer
<LjL> i doubt he'll last very long in #Ubuntu, either way
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, runemaste644 said: !runemaste644 is <reply>Runemaste644 is cool
<LjL> !no botabuse is <reply> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> nalioth: are you around again? :(
<nalioth> hi
<Jucato> nalioth: sorry for that again :(
<nalioth> no problem, that is a serial spammer (always the same MO, userinfo, etc)
<Jucato> 2nd time this week, I'll try to take it up w/ the #kde folks once and for all
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> mooh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Do you know anything about a release roadmap for E17?
<rob> tonyyarusso, about the same time Duke Nukem Forever will be released
<tonyyarusso> :(
<Tm_T> humm, snow coming
<tonyyarusso> really?  Where are you again Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> Finland
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: it's slowly riding down the shoulder
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: So would it be wise of me not to even begin getting hopes up for Hardy?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: why not do it yourself?
* nalioth can help you
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I have it installed - you already helped me do that.  I just want it final and in the repos for everyone else.
* nalioth ponders the old adage "want in one hand, and defecate in the other and see which one fills first"
<Jucato> O.o
* nalioth cleaned it up for polite company   :D
<Jucato> that's clean? hahah :)
<nalioth> it's vulgar, but it's clean
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: lukin(i think thats him) has E17 repos and afaik when we get the ok i thought i remember him saying he will do it (this was after being yelled at for building it myself)
<gnomefreak> and no im not awake ;)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: interesting.
* gnomefreak found the 30minute lecture i got about building it myself interesting TBH
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i use get_e.sh
<gnomefreak> i grabbed his sources since they were ~30 days old i figured it was abandoned :(
<gnomefreak> i had issues with that script during edgy maybe early feisty
<jrib> have you tried tritium?
<gnomefreak> no
<jrib> python clone of ion
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
* gnomefreak goes to google :)
<gnomefreak> is it as light as say flux?
<jrib> never measured memory usage
<jrib> i need to work out the kinks still
<gnomefreak> boy that looks light
<gnomefreak> http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=198107
<gnomefreak> i cant believe its only 1 .deb
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: http://www.fmi.fi/weather/local.html?kunta=Joensuu
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: not bad
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> cold, but ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak found it in repos 
<Madpilot> greetings
<gnomefreak> hello ;)
<gnomefreak> someone should update this for python2.5
<gnomefreak> jrib: where did you get python-plwm from? its not in repos
<jrib> gnomefreak: sourceforge (link in the readme or install)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<jrib> build from cvs
<gnomefreak> brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wii> im i good to go?
<gnomefreak> how the hell do you run it without running from term
<wii> :/
<gnomefreak> wii: you were just here 2 days ago and we said it would stay for a while
<Madpilot> wii, continual ban evasion means the bans get extended. Funny how that works.
* Tm_T hides
<gnomefreak> wii: come back in 7-10 days and we will see what happens between now and than. if you evade the ban than its likely to not get lifted
<wii> ok
<gnomefreak> its kind of hard to build it from cvs when you dont have a password :( connecting using anonymous i thought would have done exactly that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tritium> gnomefreak: I'm glad you haven't tried me
<Hobbsee> anyone know if elky's already speaking at LCA?
<tritium> Hi Hobbsee
<Tm_T> LCA?
<nalioth> Long Crustacean Association
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> tritium: :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<stdin> argg, why do people suck?!
<gnomefreak> because they were raised that way?
* gnomefreak wonders why this is so damn hard, cvs hates me and tritium(WM) hates me
<gnomefreak> stdin: what file controls the WM choices in gdm/kdm?
<Jucato>  /usr/share/xsessions/ ?
<stdin> erm, /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager 
<Jucato> hm.. I though the ones in the Sessions menu sorry
<stdin> but I know some (like KDE) have other settings for it too
* Jucato headdesks
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
* Tm_T helps Jucato 
<stdin> kde has a env-var and a default in /usr/bin/startkde
<Tm_T> ok, time to go to wild & cold outdoors ->
<stdin> no clue about gnome tho
<gnomefreak> if i can figure out why cvs is hating me maybe i can build it and add an entry
<Jucato> Tm_T: thanks for the assist
<stdin> gnomefreak: WM or DE ?
<gnomefreak> stdin: WM
<Jucato> stdin: doesn't that control the default WM that X uses when you do startx?
<stdin> gnomefreak: then I *think* that alternate file is it
<stdin> Jucato: not really sure
<gnomefreak> stdin: the problem with alternatives is i woul dhave to keep changing it if i wanted to use another
<Jucato> gnomefreak: are you referring to the list of WM's in the Session menu in gdm/kdm?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yes
* Jucato really thinks it's in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Jucato> I see gnome.desktop  there in Ubuntu, and kde.desktop in Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> if i drop to tty and kill gdm running tritium from tty gives traceback so maybe i should figure out cvs and why its not working and just build it
<stdin> gnomefreak: seems gnome-session looks for a var called WINDOW_MANAGER, so you could just make a script and set WINDOW_MANAGER to whatever then call gnome-session, then make a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions for it
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yeah i found that but im thinking of building it and maybe add that option in build
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Mez> howdy ho Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Mez and his evil awaynick :p
<Mez> meh - there's nothing wrong with my awaynick
<Tm_T> is
<Mez> It's only away when either my PC at home or at work is not on
<Tm_T> Mez: thats how often?
<Mez> bout once or twice a day
<Mez> (on my way to work, and on way home from work)
<Tm_T> hmm, reasonable
<Seeker`> ?
<Tm_T> can I ask why /away isnt enough, Mez?
<Tm_T> welcome Seeker` how we can help you?
<Seeker`> I was just wondering what Mez does once or twice a day
<Mez> Tm_T, cause I should really use Mez|NotHere
<Mez> and it's so it doesnt log op highlights when I'm "away2
<Tm_T> Mez: ?
<Mez> Tm_T, if I stay as "Mez" when I disconnect, it'll log any !ops hilights and send them to me when I reconnect
<Mez> if I'm Mez|Away !ops wont hilight me
<Mez> therefore I wont see them, however, if someone legitimately highlights me - they'll use Mez|Away - which will get logged
<Tm_T> hum
<nalioth> get a rope.
<Tm_T> humtidum
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *has internets*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Pici> yay
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Who the hell is penguincentral?
<Pici> Just some guy.
<Amaranth> I was close to banning him the other day too
<Pici> Whats the limit to the number of bans a channel can have? I only see 43 in -offtopic
<Mez> depends on whehter ther channel is set _L
<Mez> +L *
<Pici> hm
<Pici> Seveas: Aoirthoir (groan) made a (commented) change to the ircguidelines page...
<jdong> why are people other than the IRC Council allowed to edit the polcy page?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ping
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: pong
<PriceChild> jdong, well they shouldn't... and it asks them not to iirc
<Tm_T> who is this Aoirthoir guy anyway?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> PriceChild!!!
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: a moron
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I'm not!
<Pici> Hobbsee: I mentioned it before you joined, but Aoirthoir wrote a long (commented) reply to seveas's change to the ircguidelines
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, :)
<PriceChild> *wonders whether to use opendns*
<maxamillion> PriceChild: i use it ... its a little slow at times, but its uptime is almost 100%
<maxamillion> i have no complaints
<maxamillion> ::knocks on wood::
<Pici> Its uptime is better than my IPS's dns servers.
<PriceChild> I use it at home instead of the cheapo isp I use...
<jrib> regardless of who is making the changes, some of the changes Aoirthoir suggests make sense
<PriceChild> Will consult others on this isp I think.
<PriceChild> has aorithoir even tried to come in here to discuss it/added something to the irccouncil agenda?
<PriceChild> Or is he just editing wiki pages?
<Pici> Not that I've seen.
<mc44> jrib: a small percentage ;)
<PriceChild> I haven't seen any emails to the ubuntu-irc or irc council lists either..
<Pici> Is the irc-council an open list?
<PriceChild> no
<Pici> Oh well
<PriceChild> but anyone can send to it in confidence
<PriceChild> its not publically archived etc.
<PriceChild> eeek
<PriceChild> *runs to supervision meeting*
<Pici> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 11 2007, 14:53:07 - Current meeting: Community Development Team 
<mc44> could someone add a factiod for http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<Pici> search blacklist
<Pici> !search blacklist
<ubotu> Found: blacklist, modules
<Pici> Amaranth: ping
<Amaranth> Pici: what's up?
<Pici> Did you make a copy of the c-f blacklist and put it on the ubuntu wiki?
<Amaranth> No
<Amaranth> c-f?
<Pici> compiz
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> Just tell them their hardware is blacklisted
<Amaranth> Don't really need to explain why
<Pici> I'll just put the cards blacklisted in the factoid.
<Amaranth> It's expanded
<Pici> I just dont want to link to something on the compiz-wiki that might change after we release.
<Amaranth> And the added ones are not on the wiki afaik
<Amaranth> The mobility variants of the Radeon X300, X600, and X700 are blacklisted too
<Tm_T> I just love my new quote
<PriceChild> Amaranth, is it a blacklist... or do you work on a whitelist?
<Amaranth> PriceChild: whitelist of drivers, blacklist of pciids
<PriceChild> ah
<Amaranth> Used to be blacklist of both but we ended up blacklisting everything except 3 drivers so it made more sense to have a whitelist
<Pici> cfblacklist is <reply> The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz-Fusion due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. 
<Pici> !cfblacklist
<ubotu> The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz-Fusion due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700.
<Pici> That probably a good start.
<Pici> s/That/Thats
<mc44> Pici: still could put the link to the compiz fusion wiki to show how to get around it
<Pici> I think we'll need a good caveat for that though
<mc44> how about DONT DO THIS:
<mc44> that should stop people ;)
<Pici> Then everyone will do it.
<mc44> yes indeed
<PriceChild> *wonders if his /topic in +1 is still there*
<PriceChild> :(
<Pici> Which one?
<Pici> 'dont run Gutsy?'
<PriceChild> Pici, yeah that one... and it was HUGE so i chopped lots of random "common sense" stuff out
<Pici> PriceChild: It was there for a while, but we did get a lot of random people coming in asking why they shouldn't use it.
<PriceChild> :P
<PriceChild> Why do people read topics when I put something like that in...
<mc44> should put "DONT READ THE TOPIC" into the topic
<PriceChild> But if we say "update-manager is broken... fixed packages in, wait" they immediately ask if anyone else is having problems with update-manager
<gnomefreak> update-manager is only broken if you have unofficial packkages installed ;)
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock called the ops in #kubuntu
<jpatrick> resolved
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's somewhat amusing watching them wait for the rc.
<gnomefreak> it is?
<Hobbsee> besides it stops them asking AWTY all the time.
<Hobbsee> which is a good idea, in general.
<gnomefreak> i find it annoying that they are not smart enough to use daily
<Hobbsee> dailies are often broken.
<gnomefreak> tell them it will be released midnight ESTt ime
<gnomefreak> EST time
<Hobbsee> i find it annoying that they dont get that if they're doing the updates they're already running the RC.
* Hobbsee doesnt do EST time, as it's not aest, or UTC
<gnomefreak> that too
<gnomefreak> well that would be 5am UTC time
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr how does debian do this 
<Daviey> Geez, i aint getting up that early to dl it.. i need an rss feed
<Hobbsee> Daviey: if you want to download it, go to the testing tracker, and download it now before it's announced.
<gnomefreak> Daviey: give it more like 2-4 hours it should be released around than afaik
<Hobbsee> *those* sorts of idiotic comments are teh ones that annoy me
<Hobbsee> do you *really* think we'd respin the iso's again, after large amounts of testing?
<Daviey> gnomefreak: but i need to hammer the mirrors as soon as it comes out :D
<Hobbsee> Daviey: now that's just sheep-like.
<Daviey> baa
<gnomefreak> its a bad excuse and i think we should hold it back a day just to piss people off
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'd prefer to do that for the final :P
<gnomefreak> yes 
<gnomefreak> a few days to a week :)
<Hobbsee> what i'd *like* to do is to release it to the torrents first for 12+ hours
<Hobbsee> or partly on irc first, to get people seeding
<gnomefreak> did colin ever get cryptset set up for installer/
<Hobbsee> and then later release the http version
<Hobbsee> unsure, didnt look
<Daviey> Think so
<gnomefreak> if not we might be releasing late
<Daviey> I saw the option..
<gnomefreak> good
* Hobbsee doubts we'll release late, just for that.
<gnomefreak> brb lets see if i fixed it
<Daviey> surely he could ofjust ran ubiquity?
<Daviey> ah well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> hmmm, so no one liked my lug factoid yesterday?
<Pici> !lug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> jussi01: didnt see it
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !lug is <reply>LUG's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<gnomefreak> i thought there was one but i like it
<gnomefreak> !~lug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !~lugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !lug is <reply> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You cant find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, what's the ~ do?
<jussi01> :)
<gnomefreak> damn bots
<gnomefreak> !~ops
<gnomefreak> ack
<PriceChild> do you mean - ?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<gnomefreak> sorry
<ubotu> gnomefreak called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> ohno
<gnomefreak> no it didnt
<gnomefreak> ignore it
<PriceChild> (and ubotu would have complained anyway if there was a forgotten one)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: kops, op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !opabuse
<ubotu> leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<gnomefreak> stop that
<PriceChild> Mez, shouldn't that be "Do not abuse !~ops" ? :P
<Amaranth> those aliases are weird
<Mez> PriceChild,  :P
<Pici> !-medic
<ubotu> medic is <alias> ops - added by Seveas on 2006-12-27 15:16:01
<Amaranth> and why the hell does !~ops even work?
<Pici> I believe it ignores special symbols except thed ash
<PriceChild> I guess ubotu strips characters before interpreting it.
<Pici> !^ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Amaranth> !~compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: because the ~ instead of - and normally ubotu doesnt care what is between ! bleh
<Amaranth> !&$*#^@^test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> !                                                                     test
<Amaranth> neat
<gnomefreak> Amaranth:  i forgot it was - 
<Pici> !                                                                     botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pici> okay, I'm done
<gnomefreak> now my channels are messed up :(
<Amaranth> /win move ?
<gnomefreak>  /win 10 is no longer -ops
<Pici> :(
<Pici> 7 is -ops for me
<gnomefreak> brb have to reset this
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> would be 17 based on the order i have in xchat
* gnomefreak finds more than 25 gets confusing
* gnomefreak wonders if i need to link it to get it to show up
<gnomefreak> jrib: when you get time, let me know how you run tritium (sign in from gdm, use menu?) i have it installed and built and i would rather not have to do anymore liniking than possible
<nalioth> get a rope.
<PriceChild> *is smiling*
* gnomefreak is pissed
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while before i get pissed off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Pici> 7bet!beta
<Pici> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at  http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> anyone wanna take care of !rc? ;)
<Pici> I'm doing it
<Pici> !rc
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *RC* information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - This is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> stdin: wtf?
<stdin> jussi01: was talking to him, not you :)
<jussi01> stdin: yeah, I know :) Just was wtf'ing about him...
<stdin> yeah, I don't know. but i'm keeping an eye on him
<jussi01> stdin: thanks.... you try to help someone and....
<jussi01> sigh
<stdin> yeah, some people are (insert words I can't say here)
<jussi01> lol... very true
<gnomefreak> more trolls?
<stdin> just someone with a bad attitude
<stdin> seems to have shut up now tho
<jpatrick> they'll be back...
<jussi01> someone who was just itching for a fight...
<gnomefreak> damn i just got here and your already talking about me ;)
<jussi01> lol
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> ok thats fixed
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ??
<gnomefreak> eh one of the mailing lists i thought i was subcribed to seemed i wasnt but i was getting email from it
<gnomefreak> caveats == bugs?
<jussi01> hmmm... maybe... ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe closer to warning?
<gnomefreak> dictionary not much help
<gnomefreak>  3. Intimation of caution; warning; protest.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: caveats == "things to be aware of"
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: ty
<tonyyarusso> possibly bad things, but won't necessarily affect you
<gnomefreak> its on the RC page and ive never seen the word before
<mc44> caveat emptor
<gnomefreak> talking about bugs and such
<jussi01> according to google... caveats=Conditions attached to an insurance quotation.
<tonyyarusso> what mc44 said
<tonyyarusso> "let the buyer beware"
<mc44> caveat is quite a common word...
<gnomefreak> they added dynticks :)
<gnomefreak> common word in what country?
<gnomefreak> i cant remember ever hearing it in US in last 31 years
* tonyyarusso has...lots
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak just lives in a cave
<tonyyarusso> Or the south perhaps
<gnomefreak> yep now adays i do 
<mc44> don't use them fancy words down here, y'all
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak not from south just living here and hate it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey coreymon77, can we help?
<gnomefreak> someone please shoot me
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, hmm?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://www.bestweekever.tv/2007/10/09/ad-wizards-the-manliest-most-honest-commercial-ever-made/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rob> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKS6q-0dwgM
<rob> also manly :)
<gnomefreak> im not clicking anymore damn links
<gnomefreak> one youtube just froze me up :(
<rob> aww.
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> rob: can i have that link again please
<rob> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKS6q-0dwgM
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> lmao
<rob> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-12
<PriceChild> *raises an eyebrow* at Edwards' latest planet post..
<Vorian> hehe
<jdong> PriceChild: come on, it's so that in case the wiki crashes, there's a backup copy of the release notes on Planet!
<jdong> though he forgot to paste the Xubuntu Kubuntu and Fluxbuntu ones
<PriceChild> I was talking more about the way he calls it a Release Client
<PriceChild> and Suitable for testing by any user makes my stomach turn now I see that.
<mc44> well, blame Canonical for that
<mc44> I do like "complete" when there are still release targeted critical bugs :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jrib> gnomefreak: I've only been testing so I go to a tty, kill metacity and then run tritium
<tonyyarusso> teehee, I've succumbed
<PriceChild> hmm?
<stdin> PriceChild: ignore me :p
<tonyyarusso> I upgraded my school drive to Gutsy with compiz goodies to play with during class
<PriceChild> ahhh :)
<PriceChild> stdin, hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<wii> dont hate me because im beautifull :)
<stdin> prat
<mneptok> please don't insult prats like that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i told him yesterday to come back in a week and we will se about unbanning him im seeing him everyday for the last few
<stdin> well, you can probably guess my feeling towards him ;)
<mneptok> gnomefreak: i already told him he would never be unbanned
<gnomefreak> lmnworks for me
<gnomefreak> mneptok: works for me
<mneptok> gnomefreak: you're welcome to try. i'll just script somethinhg to add the ban back whenever it's removed. >;)
<mneptok> (kidding)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: we can get him added to autoban maybe
<mneptok> i'd like to add him to the CIA's list of "Probable North Korean Foreign Operatives"
<mneptok> can we do that yet?
<gnomefreak> i have to go to hosppital in morning but if im awake and feeling up to it ill ask about the autoban
<gnomefreak> ok Sleep for atleast 5 hours, night all
<mneptok> *wave*
<stdin> night
<jdong> PriceChild: issued a ban of Cower for telling someone to rm -rf /etc and the guy did it.
<PriceChild> k
<jdong> PriceChild: theATOM looks to be trouble too....
<PriceChild> watching
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> ...
<mneptok> hm
<mneptok> why isn't ubotu reporting the use of !ops ?
<tritium> good question...
<PriceChild> i think as it was just "op" used?
<stdin> +1 is getting rowdy
<Pici> getting?
<stdin> rowdy(er)
<Pici> stdin: I'm guessing your dont have ops in +1 either
<Pici> s/your/you
<stdin> nope 
<stdin> just on #k
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<Amaranth> didn't we ban wii from, well, everywhere?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> with k-line
<wii> lol
<Amaranth> He was klined?
<Tm_T> yes
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> Amaranth: yes?
<Amaranth> wii is back
<wii> lol
<wii> ive been a bad boy :(
<wii> this time i didnt do nothing i swear
<wii> i just say someone need help and he banned me
<Amaranth> This isn't even the right channel to dispute that
<wii> oh?where should i go?
<Amaranth> Nowhere
<wii> shhh this su***
<Tm_T> Amaranth: talk with um, gnomefreak I think too
<wii> Tm_T: how much time i got left?
<Tm_T> what time?
<wii> banned time?
<Tm_T> who knows
<Amaranth> wii: However much time you had before, add 48 hours
<Tm_T> Amaranth: may I ask what and where happened this time?
<Amaranth> Tm_T: He was being a moron in #compiz-fusion
<Amaranth> Like I said, not related to here at all
<Tm_T> haha
<wii> Amaranth: no no wa hapen in compiz doesnt counts
<Tm_T> wii: really?
<Amaranth> wii: No but you came here, annoyed us, and asked how long you had left
* Tm_T needs to wake up
<stdin> and your conduct on other channels does, in fact, reflect on you
<wii> Tm_T: stop playing u know compiz is not family by blood whit the unbunts
<Pici> what about the ubunuts?
<Tm_T> Pici: I'm your nuts
<Pici> o.O
<wii> lol
<wii> hahahaha
<Tm_T> wii: IMO all you do in freenode counts
<wii> u guys are just nasty
<wii> Tm_T: 
<Tm_T> wii: after your kline atleast
<wii> that aint fear
<wii> Amaranth: i didnt do nothing that bad how can u add 48hours?
<Amaranth> wii: You're making it worse
<jdong> can I add in a few hours too?
<Pici> Ante up everyone.
<stdin> I say +1 hour for every word from now on
<wii> jdong: do u want me to***********
<wii> :D
<jrib> infinity hours + a few hours = ?
<wii> stdin: my boy my compadrey my friend and only
<jdong> jrib: take the derivative of the numerator and denominator....
<jdong> ;-)
<wii> lol
<wii> whitout wii you all ops will be board to death :D
<wii> long live xp_killer
<wii> :D
<Amaranth> nalioth: Can you get rid of this guy? You're the only one here with access
<wii> and garfield and wii and newbi
<wii> lol
<wii> i'm sorry
<wii> ok just tell me how much time i have left
<Tm_T> no youre not, you have shown that well enough
<wii> for the ubuntus
<Amaranth> wii: Forever, you are not getting unbanned
<jrib> wii: sideways 8
<Tm_T> wii: if you ask from me, its several years to infinity
<wii> evasion time then
<Amaranth> kline time them
<Pici>  
<stdin> evasion = network ban, go ahead
<wii> Tm_T: i had never like u anyways 
<wii> >_<
* mneptok hears a lone coyote in the distance
<wii> stdin: i got 3 internet conection in my house can u stop me?
<wii> mneptok: 
<wii> mneptok: alor ca va mon pot?
<wii> ca roule?
<mneptok> toujours
* jdong sets mode [+b *!*@*.fr]  on #ubuntu-ops
<wii> bon ben jyvai la
<wii> bye bye
<mneptok> a bientot.
* Pici sets mode +idiot on wii
<mneptok> Pici: please do not duplicate the efforts of others
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<jdong> lol
<mneptok> hgave *YOU* been cheese nachos?
<mneptok> -g
<mneptok> remember, we don't football sex bowling until you pizza.
<jdong> grr you people makin me hungry.
<mneptok> jdong: http://www.bestweekever.tv/2007/10/09/ad-wizards-the-manliest-most-honest-commercial-ever-made/
* rob looks in
<mneptok> rob: could something be done about removing "wii" from Freenode?
<mneptok> he's now in -desktop
<mneptok> he has openly stated he's going to avaid bans and k: g: attempts
<rob> yeah, I think he actually is currently
<mneptok> (does Freenode have a g:?)
<rob> no, we have global k lines
<mneptok> roit.
<mneptok> 23:16 -!- wii [n=wii@AMarigot-102-1-13-24.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  has quit [K-lined] 
<mneptok> i felt a disturbance in The Force. as if suddenly, somehow, the aggregate IQ of this network took a sharp upturn.
<rob> thanks, I try to keep it on the up.
<jdong> mneptok: hah, like that'll last through release day ;-)
<mneptok> heheheh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %wii!*@*]  by nalioth
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> all good, just a paster
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso wonders when Hobbsee will be around
<tonyyarusso> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: October 12 2007, 14:06:27 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 4 days
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hi elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> hi
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: what should I do when hobbsee is bullying me?
<elkbuntu> my adsl needs to hurry the heck up... i broke my dialup networking by setting the router up :(
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, bully her back :P
<Tm_T> I wont
<Tm_T> its not nice
<Tm_T> 1738 <+Hobbsee> Tm_T: a moron
<Tm_T> see?
<elkbuntu> that one line?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> isnt that enough?!
<jussi01> Tm_T: that isnt bullying.... you should have seen what happened when someon called her a jerk....
<elkbuntu> i've seen you say similar stuff about other people and gary
<Tm_T> well, maybe thats slightly out of context but still
<elkbuntu> d'oh, gary isnt here to react :(
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: to be honest, I was just joking =)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: that was answer to 1738 <+Tm_T> who is this Aoirthoir guy anyway?
<Tm_T> it was just perfect quote =)
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i knew you were joking :P
<Tm_T> bah
<elkbuntu> aoirthoir is a professional PITA
<Tm_T> I notice =)
<Tm_T> I just wonder where he pulls all his motivation
<elkbuntu> a chemical imbalance in his brain
<Tm_T> you mean drugs?
<elkbuntu> no, something a little more permanant
<elkbuntu> he's just plain messed up
<Tm_T> ah, I see, perhaps we need to hit again with axe, you know, may fix it
<elkbuntu> it won't cure him, but it'll certainly fix our problem
<elkbuntu> so who's volunteering to wave a magic wand and un-break my network :-/
* jussi01 waves said magic wand....
<elkbuntu> didnt work :(
<jussi01> d'oh!!
<elkbuntu> i seriously dont know wtf happened
<jussi01> what are the symptoms?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, lack of computers seeing each other
<elkbuntu> awww crap.. it's all windy out... i'm going to have another night of illegal arachnid migrants :(
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ahhh... wel thats an issue... but they all connect to the net?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, no, i'm irc'ing from windows :( :( :( :( :(
<jussi01> elkbuntu: good luck with the arachnids... we got first snow of the year here...
<jussi01> (today)
<elkbuntu> jussi01, all i did was unplug 'puters from switch, plug into router, set up router, adsl didnt work, unplug from router, plug back into switch... no communication
<jussi01> damn...
<elkbuntu> (windows pc is sharing dialup conn with ubuntu laptop)
<jussi01> ouch... dial up???
<elkbuntu> so what i'm figuring is that the router has messed up the leases
<elkbuntu> jussi01, waiting for dsl2... it will be like crack
<jussi01> elkbuntu: Yeah, sounds like a horror story
<elkbuntu> the connection sharing was working all fine ootb until i did this
* jussi01 rubs in the fact that he has a working 10/10 connection... 
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i'm less than a k from the adsl2 exchange, around 450m in distance, about 800m cable
<jussi01> elkbuntu: Im assuming have you have done a hard reset of the router?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, sure, but the router is no longer a part of the equation
<elkbuntu> and the dsl isnt due until late next week
<jussi01> elkbuntu: oh... right... ummm
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ok heres the thing.... go to neighbors... say: you have wireless! here is a $20 can I borrow for a week? :)
<elkbuntu> jussi01, im suspecting it was/is legacy leases, the computers thinking they're on the dlink's 10.1.1.x dhpc leaces rather than the 192.168.0.x default dhcp leases
<elkbuntu> jussi01, already done sniffing, no unsecured private wireless within range
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ahh, that could make sense. Isnt there some history type file for that sort of stuff somewhere?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, im not a network engineer, i have no clue
<elkbuntu> remind me of the stupid dos cmd to see the computer network details (ie ip?)
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ifconfig
<jussi01> elkbuntu: hmmm... maybe /etc/networks has something?
<elkbuntu> on the windows machine... hence 'dos'
<jussi01> oh...ooops
<jussi01> ipconfig
<jussi01> iirc
<elkbuntu> windows gateway because it's so important to have DIALUP modems proprietary with no linux drivers.. they're suuuuuch a revenue asset......
<jussi01> lol
<elkbuntu> actually, i could get em to work, just not get a connection
<mneptok> elkbuntu: DOS?
<mneptok> or Windows*?
<mneptok> DOS had no TCP/IP.
<mneptok> you used Trumpet or another stack
<elkbuntu> mneptok, whatever comes up when you run cmd
<elkbuntu> i know sweet f a  about windows
<mneptok> netsh interface ip show config
<elkbuntu> the windows machine is 192.168.0.1 as it should be... the problem is on the ubuntu side
<elkbuntu> it's stuck at 10.1.1.2
<mneptok> sudo dhclient eth0
<mneptok> (or whatever)
* elkbuntu hugs mneptok lots
<elkbuntu> YAY!
<elkbuntu> brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> boi-oi-oi-oing
<elkbuntu> i can has email!!!!!!!!!!
<elkbuntu> all 600 pieces
* elkbuntu hugs mneptok again
<elkbuntu> wtf... my garbage bin has disappeared
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: done with job training yet?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, no, another 2 weeks yet, and i've been told i cant take leave at the end of november to do a conf talk i accepted like 2 months ago, so i'm pretty pissed off about it
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: wow, that sucks
<elkbuntu> yeah
<tonyyarusso> In happier news, _my_ boss gave me (American) Thanksgiving weekend off so I'm flying out to Canada to see my Trent friends.
<elkbuntu> nice
<tonyyarusso> I've actually been exceedingly happy with my boss/managers at this job compared to the last two, particularly with scheduling.
<tonyyarusso> The other ones you'd tell them you needed a particular day off, they'd say it was fine, and then when they published the schedule you'd be on it anyway.
<tonyyarusso> However, I'm the sort of employee who holds people to their word on scheduling, so if I was feeling nice I'd point it out to them.  If I don't show up because you can't do your own job, nottamyproblem
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> timfrost, people?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(Amaranth/#ubuntu-ops) aww now we're being logged again :P
<Madpilot> since when was this wretched hive of scum and villainy publicly logged?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<Mez> Amaranth, just kick the bot
<Amaranth> Mez: I don't have access :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> ah so you dont
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> log bots?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> is it ~/.bash_login that performs things only one on startup ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas, i've got a job for you
<jdong> nalioth: bash_login and bash_profile is only sourced when bash is run with --login, either via a login prompt or some terminal emulators do start bash with --login.... so YMMV
<Seeker`> would it make sense to have the gutsy release date in the topic of #ubuntu+1?
<Pici> Probably.
* jussi01 is about to kill people...
<Pici> Ooh, which ones?
<Seeker`> jussi01: whats wrong?
<jussi01> the internet provider ones...
<jdong> jussi01: "Sir, you need to power cycle the modem"
<jdong> jussi01: "I cannot click the green NEXT button until the system indicates you've rebooted your equipment"
<jussi01> jdong: no, more like: I had 10/10 connection and the fuckers decided to make it 5/3... :(
<Seeker`> :O why?
<jussi01> Seeker`: little company got bought out by big crappy company...
<jdong> jussi01: ow that blows
<Seeker`> :(
* Seeker` has a 14mb upload and 1mb download
<Seeker`> woops, wrong way round
* jdong has a 100mb upload and 100mb download
<jdong> ;-)
* jussi01 slaps jdong with a dead fish
<jdong> until I find a gigabit jack
* jussi01 goes to do other stuff
<Seeker`> jdong: what do you actually do with that?
<jdong> Seeker`: check my e-mail, download stuff....
<jdong> what you do with it :)
<Seeker`> i mean how can you utilize 100mb?
<Seeker`> my connection is mostly idle
<jdong> Seeker`: I do not... well very rarely
<jdong> seeding Ubuntu torrents aside, I rarely max out my connection
<Seeker`> heh
<jdong> meh, university-provided connection; I won't complain
<Seeker`> my uni has throttled connections to 10mb
<jdong> aww
<Seeker`> because people were saturating the network with p2p
<jdong> apparently MIT has bought more bandwidth than like all the new england academic institutions combined
<Pici> Thats because they are MIT
<PriceChild> Locked my keys inside my room today grr :/
<Seeker`> PriceChild: :(
<nealmcb> OK, I was just bold and tried to clarify "public away" messages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines   Please review....  Or I'll revert if that was too bold...
<nealmcb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines?action=diff
<PriceChild> *reads the first line of that page and growls quietly*
<nealmcb> yeah - I have come to repent my sins
<PriceChild> You've seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelinesProposed by aoirithoir (sp?) btw nealmcb?
<nealmcb> I always took Ward Cunningham's advice about wikis ("be bold") to heart, but may have to learn new approaches here....
<Pici> PriceChild: Whens the next IrcCouncil meeting?
<PriceChild> Monday 17th September at 12 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting.
<Pici> PriceChild: Yes, thats what the page says.
<nealmcb> PriceChild: thanks for the link - interesting....
<PriceChild> oh wait that says september
<Pici> Yes.
<PriceChild> sorry pici :)
<Pici> Which is why I asked ;)
<PriceChild> "tba" 8-)
<PriceChild> *ping* Seveas nalioth LjL 
<Pici> I think some ideas for cleaning up our wiki pages should be discussed.
<PriceChild> Of course.
<nealmcb> so again, I'll revert if you like.  Of course I do think my change will help newbies and does not change the rules, just makes them clearer, but I respect your process...
<Pici> imo, you should revert, but the decision is really up to PriceChild, since hes the only active Council member.
<PriceChild> (I reverted it nealmcb ;) )
<Pici> Nevermind then ;)
<PriceChild> coreymon77, hello, can I help you?
<nealmcb> OK.  I'll look at the proposed ones
<PriceChild> nealmcb, I'm really not against changes to guidelines... but when they are active, and have been approved and are in place etc. random people just can't randomly change *the copy* to propose...
<PriceChild> That page should stay as the current guidelines. Talk/propositions should go somewhere else, then put forward to the council at meetings etc.
<pleia2> nealmcb: I know where to find you, I'll drop you a note when the next council meeting is scheduled :)
<pleia2> FWIW, nealmcb has been doing some IRC documentation herding to help out newer users
<Pici> Good :) We need that.
* pleia2 nods
<Pici> PriceChild: fyi, yoman is back in here.
<Pici> I have a feeling its a logging bot, no particular reason though,.
<PriceChild> yoman_80, can we help?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nealmcb> One other note.  I changed the page a minute or two before asking for feedback on it so it would be easier to ask for feedback - the diff mechanism is so nice.  And I did sort of think that was in keeping with the text: "Do not edit this page without discussing any changes with the Ubuntu IRC council who maintain this page."  You might want to add "first" before "discussing" to head off bold eager beavers like me.....
<ompaul> nealmcb, so I presume you changed it back then
<nealmcb> [or describe another easy way to give feedback] .
<ompaul> you can put in comments with ## on each line
<nealmcb> ompaul: PriceChild changed it back
<ompaul> and then ask someone to review the "source"
<ompaul> well they have to the CC agreed the guidelines 
<nealmcb> ompaul: interesting.  Perhaps that should be documented?  I think it would help.
<nealmcb> I did just notice the conversation in there with # comments....
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> someone who should leave it alone but won't you mean ...
<ompaul> those comments should be ripped out
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ care to fix that too . it is a bit of a distraction
<nealmcb> I think an explicit link to a "discuss" page (like wikipedia does) would help.
<nealmcb> and be better than the comment option....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> well there is actually the irc list which is the correct place when I think about it
<nealmcb> ompaul: well, my sense is that asking folks to join a mailing list to suggest simple wording changes to a wiki page is ironic overkill :-)
<ompaul> nealmcb, no, in some cases the page would be better if it was static
<ompaul> and being on a wiki there is always a risk
<ompaul> etc
<nealmcb> I'm suggesting using a (new) wiki page for discussion.  moving the official policy off the wiki might also make sense, or using the admin restrictions that moinmoin offers.  The latter would also encourage us to figure out how to link launchpad teams and wiki permissions :-)
<Pici> ompaul: I suggested sticking the proposed edits on the IrcCouncil Agenda.
<ompaul> Pici, makes sense
<Pici> Except the next date is TBD from what PriceChild tells me.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pici> silent: How can we help you?
<silent> oh, I'm just idling. registering my nick
<Pici> righto
<ompaul> Pici, get ready to shout about digdugz I have to go for dinner
<Pici> hes already pm-ing me
<Pici> And I dont have time to argue about whatever hes babbling about.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pici> ompaul: I'm stepping afk, I personally dont think andeh needs any more warnings.
<PriceChild> I'm not around for an hour or so sorry.
<ompaul> I'm here 
<PriceChild> or maybe i am
<PriceChild> *looks back*
<PriceChild> There are comments on that page? thought they were gone. *looks*
<PriceChild> ompaul, ^
<ompaul> PriceChild, there were last night
<PriceChild> ah ok
<PriceChild> well all gone now :)
<ompaul> :)
<ubotu> nanonyme called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> silent[ca]  called the ops in #ubuntu
<jussi01> what? this is fun...
<Seveas> jussi01, what are you doing in here?
<jussi01> Seveas: ??
<Seveas> jussi01, this channel is for ops discussions, not for lurking
<jussi01> Seveas: I understand. I am an op in #ubuntustudio . Even though it is not part of the IRC Councils thing, I was of the understanding i was welcome to "reside" in here.
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> sorry for kicking then, didn't know
<jussi01> Seveas: no probs :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jussi01]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> Seveas: thank you :)
<PriceChild> <n6a6iya> is odd.... *watches*
<nanonyme> hi, came in to talk about that recent attack on #ubuntu: it could easily be prevented if you had some bot with ops that changes nick every now and then and catches 'DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from _Resists' -> kickbans the user
<nanonyme> or at least the effect would be lessened
<silent[ca] > yes I also observed that attack
<silent[ca] > was helping some one with dhcp
<Seveas> nanonyme, no, that does not work
<nanonyme> hmm?
<Seveas> I got excess flood because I have a script that does that
<PriceChild> nanonyme, anyone doing that attack on the network get k-lined... what's a channel ban *after they've exploited* going to help?
<PriceChild> *gets
<nanonyme> pricechild, if the bot has a name as one of the first in alphabet, it's likely that they'll ctcp send it first. if the violator is removed then, there's a chance he won't be able to finish the job
<PriceChild> nanonyme, they ctcp the channel, not individuals.
<LjL> exploit via ctcp *while* doing it in a way that makes the rest of us excess flood... nice.
<nanonyme> i guess the only way to prevent it is another hack from freenode staff then. ah, too bad. i guess i'll continue on #freenode. thanks for the time
<PriceChild> LjL, :)
<LjL> nanonyme, the actual attack didn't cause many victims
<nanonyme> or if anyone happens to know a channel to contact freenode devs?
<LjL> what caused most is that people *replied* to the many ctcps, which caused excess floods
<nanonyme> that is, a violation of irc rfc and removal of ctcp for channels should be fine
<nanonyme> (or ctcp rfc or wherever the functionality is defined)
<nanonyme> anyway, i'll try to find the proper channel. thanks
<LjL> like +C but for channels
<LjL> i guess that could be implemented, for symmetry if nothing else
<PriceChild> *imagines that being set on users by default*
<ubotu> In ubotu, diafic said: asshole is Princechild
<PriceChild> *grins*
<PriceChild> Will deal with it.
<Seveas> PriceChild, they can't even spell properly :)
<PriceChild> I think he /quit as soon as he realised what happenned :)
<PriceChild> ah he's abck
<PriceChild> hmmm i can't spell either ^
<PriceChild> I "think" I have "PrinceChild" registered... :P
* effie_jayx never reads offtopic...
<effie_jayx> people are really looney there :S
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Check what Kreml said in 
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> In #ubuntu. He's already left, but meh.
<Stormx2> Don't know if you guys normally take action on that.
<PriceChild> *looks*
<PriceChild> ubuntuforums hit 400,000 users... are you all dying a little inside? :)
* gnomefreak still waits for my forums icon thingy
<PriceChild> Which one?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: mozilla one i asked mike for months ago
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wffwg7pA0t8
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> mneptok, its been ububtued (kinda like /.ed)
<ompaul> does not get much worse :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: purekde is <reply> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE 
<stdin> ^ any comments?
<PriceChild> !purekde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purekde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> In ubotu, ompaul said: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<ompaul> wow
<ompaul> %btlogin
<PriceChild> login not btlogin :)
<ompaul> it works
<ompaul> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<jussi01> except you misse the last  
<ompaul> or did I ;-) 
<stdin> took me a while to find the right AltGr+(KEY) to get that
<ompaul> ohh very well then
<ompaul> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE 
<ompaul> happy ;-)
<stdin> happy as larry :)
<ompaul> I have my special mug
<ompaul> The penguin of death mug
<jussi01> :)
<ompaul> \o/\o/\o/\o/ \o/ \o/\o/  <-- the answer to the penguin of death
<ompaul> if you note it 
<ompaul> now there is a pun point fice
<ompaul> s/fice/five even
<PriceChild> Hey yoman_80, coreymon77, can I help?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> nixternal, there was a wallops?
<nixternal> yes
<PriceChild> missed it :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> 22:04:09 UTC
<nixternal> hrmm
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: us hubs are going down or went down
<gnomefreak> including me
<nixternal> that sucks, I am getting all of the damn chan notices now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Just noticed I have access in -motu... guess that was hobbsee :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> yep it was
<gnomefreak> she did that a week or so ago the morning after the crap with wii
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, but why me? :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-13
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: no ops-#ubuntu-motu is <reply> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond or PriceChild
<ubotu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-motu
<mneptok> ^^ ignore ^^^
<mneptok> %btlogin
<LjL>  /kb mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Vorian called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> TheMuso called the ops in #ubuntu-devel
<Pici> !staff | devel
<ubotu> devel: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> ubuntu-devel, no ops reporting to duty
<Pici> chris_punches (n=chrispun@unaffiliated/chrispunches/x-569201)
<Pici> just left.
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> bleh, spammed about 3 pages worth of some youtube link
<stdin> I'm almost tempted to click (only almost)
<Pici> Its just Banana Phone on top of the Simpsons
<Pici> bleh
<Pici> mneptok: thanks :)
<mneptok> yassir
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, danhs said: ubotu: is there a way to "select" the SSE2 optimized package in synaptic?  cause right now all I do is apt-get -b source atlas3-sse2 but it can't find it on regular, old synaptic....which seems odd to me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> LadyNikon called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> yell0w called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> t3hwiz0rd called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<druke> hmm i need to betest for the dcc exploit thingy
<druke> be tested*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV3gA7hNItY
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jussi01]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> mneptok, most strange - are you on a quest for the worst video on you tube? ;-)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, ChaosParser said: !no, Envy is A useful script that will install video drivers if the restricted drivers console does not work for your card.  However, not uninstalling drivers before kernel updates causes issues.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Asked isp for static ip yesterday
<PriceChild> today randomly my connection drops... all tests on modem show that it should be connected to the net fine
<PriceChild> get a text from isp saying ticket has been answered... so they gave me a static ip without telling me what it was or netmask/gateway etc. so that I could actually reconnect.
<Fujitsu> PriceChild: Haha, nice one.
<PriceChild> 2 minute phonecall and all information is revealed though so its all good :)
<PriceChild> A few people saying ubuntu servers are unreachable...
<PriceChild> !away > Mez|Away 
<mc44> i'm updating now so at least the uk mirrors are fine ;)
<jpatrick> they must be doing upgrades
<PriceChild> thinks like ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> I'm perfectly fine myself
<mc44> yeah they work here
<jpatrick> yep, work here
<PriceChild> *wonders why his port forwarding isn't working*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> did anyone attend to that?
<Tm_T> hum?
* Tm_T is in restaurant with parents
<Pricey> I think they just stopped :/
<Tm_T> I feel like kid again
<Pricey> Hobbsee, wondering why you gave me access in -motu? 8-) not complaining, just wondering :)
<Gary> Tm_T, you are in a restaurant on irc?
<Pricey> Gary, phone probably
<Pricey> yoman_80, hello?
<Hobbsee> Pricey: because you're on hte irc council.
<Hobbsee> and there arent many ops there
<Pricey> ah k :)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i'm around now
<Pricey> How is hobbsee?
<Pricey> *growls at pennergame spammer who was in -devel*
<LjL> Pricey: hello? is this pricey? hello?
<LjL> seriously, haven't we had enough of yoman now?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mneptok: what?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<LjL> has he *spoken* yet?
<Pricey> LjL, he doesn't shut up does he!
<Hobbsee> Pricey: can you do me a favour, and update the ubuntu-motu ops factoid?
<Pricey> Hobbsee, i added myself, but didn't want to add whoever else unless they wanted it.
<Hobbsee> Pricey: well, probably best to stick it on there anyway - it rarely gets called
<LjL> Hobbsee: hey, i didn't even know people could have access level -1
<LjL> suppose that's a permban?
<Pricey> done
<Pricey> LjL, think its auto-deop
<Pricey> see levels
<Pricey> /msg chanserv level #ubuntu-ops list
* LjL isn't sure what the purpose of autodeop is =)
<Pricey> well if I go mad and start opping say..... jdong in #ubuntu all the time
<Pricey> you could set jdong to level -1 in #ubuntu so that even if I opped him... chanserv would deop him before he could begin his reign of madness and terror
<Gary> lol
<Gary> poor jdong 
<Hobbsee> nalioth: can you give me a higher level in #ubuntu-devel please?  30 will do.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i'll grab some mroe ops, we dont have enough
<LjL> Pricey: but that defeats the point of opwars... opwars are fun...
<Pricey> LjL, :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> Hobbsee, but thom is the contact? :/
<Gary> I see sev is retiring :'(
<Pricey> Gary, that's been the plan for aaaaaages
<Gary> well yeah, but I'm special (read slow)
<ompaul> Gary, na you're not slow, you're special ;-)
<ompaul> did you get that btw?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> heguru called the ops in #ubuntu
<Eltran2> UNBAN ME FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT
<LjL> sure
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@m240.net81-65-9.noos.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> oh, UNban.
<Pricey> How rare.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> LjL: =)
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, NeedHelp said: !HELP Apt-Get is not installed when booting! I need help!
<Gary> and he runs away before anyone can tell him what he is doing wrong
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> just perfect
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh no, it's Seveas!
<Tm_T> it's not
<Seveas> run, run!
* ThunderStruck cant figure this xchat windwos out to save my life
<ThunderStruck> grrrrrrrr cant even add plugins
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, i have it open on my gutsy pc but im working on win atm and it sucks
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> ThunderStruck: I mean, you can use irssi in windows too
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, eh its not as good
<ThunderStruck> as irssi on linux
<ThunderStruck> its kind of feature less
<Tm_T> ThunderStruck: err, you gotta be kidding me
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, no im not i used it for ~1 year and it wasnt so good IMMHO
<ThunderStruck> -M
<Tm_T> so you really doesnt know
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, did they updated it in last 6months or so
<Tm_T> s/doesnt/dont/
<Tm_T> ThunderStruck: you can use _same_ irssi
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, without scripts
<Tm_T> er?
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, i wasnt avle to load scripts in it even after installing perl
<ThunderStruck> able
<Tm_T> you mean, you run irssi _in_ windows? :O
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, i used to
<Tm_T> ouch
<ThunderStruck> i run it in ubuntu always
<Tm_T> but still works
<Seveas> ssh to a linux box and run irssi there
<Tm_T> yup
<ThunderStruck> im running xchat in win since irssi for win sucks
<Tm_T> screen <3
<ThunderStruck> seputty?
<ThunderStruck> Seveas, putty?
<Seveas> ThunderStruck, yup
<ThunderStruck> looks to find if its free brb
<Seveas> mrguser, what can we do for you?
<Tm_T> ThunderStruck: putty is very free
<Tm_T> !info putty | ThunderStruck 
<Tm_T> hum
<ubotu> thunderstruck: putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59-2 (feisty), package size 304 kB, installed size 752 kB
<ThunderStruck> i know putty is in uni,
<Tm_T> well you asked if its free
<Tm_T> its in universe, so it is
<Tm_T> though I wouldnt use putty in *NIX
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, free for windows is what i menat
<Tm_T> ThunderStruck: how it wouldnt be?
<Tm_T> its in universe, so it have to be free as in speech, right?
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, you never know what people will charge for. Tm_T xchat is free in linux but hold a price for full xchat in windows or atleast used to
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> you mean binaries?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, for xchat it used to be a charge dont rmrmember for what if you give me a minute ill check if ther estill is
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/seeker/x-838755]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> (temp ban since he's been kicked before)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> :))
<ThunderStruck> http://xchat.org/windows/
<ThunderStruck> its for registration
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> thats perfectly fair
<Tm_T> but its still free
<ThunderStruck> it is?
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> you are free to build it by your own
<mc44> http://www.silverex.org/news/
<mc44> or get it from there
<ThunderStruck> pay for registration is fair? why is this after 10 days you have to pay or lose it. mc44 ive been running xchat on windows sfor over a year
<Tm_T> see, fully free, its not wrong to charge from your time and work
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, but will it work if you dont reg. it?
<Tm_T> ThunderStruck: it does if you build it yourself
<Tm_T> right?
<ThunderStruck> yuck build things on windows, but most likely
<ThunderStruck> point being you pay for things in windows you wouldnt nomrally pay for in linux
<Tm_T> well you do pay for it in Linux too in some cases
<ThunderStruck> you do?
<Tm_T> its not new thing to pay for binaries even with gpl sources
<Tm_T> no I dont pay currently in sense of "I have to pay"
<Tm_T> but I do spend my time and money, yes
<ThunderStruck> brb im done on win finally ;)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !sudo is <reply> sudo (substitute user do) is a command to run programs as a different user, mainly used to run applications as the root user. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information. Also see http://xtermin.us/whysudo/
* Daviey notes Seveas has gone crazy
<Gary> Seveas, seeker is alright :p
<Daviey> yeah!
<Daviey> He isn't a complete idler
<Gary> lol
<Daviey> Seveas: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@89-139-171-17.bb.netvision.net.il]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Daviey, Seeker` pm'ed me -- am discussing (if he responds now :))
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jdong]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/mc44]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> dgjones, where are you operator?
<dgjones> Seveas, sorry, i'll leave, i came in another time to pass a message on about something that didn't look right in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/seeker/x-838755]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> Seveas: Thankyou.
<Seveas> Daviey, I'm pretty sure you're an op somewhere (hence no kciking you), care to confirm that so I can add you to the access list here?
<Seeker`> Seveas: He is an op in -uk
<Seveas> Seeker`, merci
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Daviey]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> evening guys
<Seveas> hi ikonia 
<Pumpernickel> moin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> Seveas: Arg.. I was away from this channel and just sent a msg to the irc ML i probably wouldn't have if i'd realised you'd responsed
<nalioth> Daviey: we always respond
<Daviey> welll.. I pm'd Seveas and he hasn't responed yet
<jrib> Daviey: no one is banned, just kicked
<Daviey> sure?
<nalioth> Daviey: if you see anyone banned, they are trolls most likely
<Daviey> Seeker`: I always knew you were a troll
<stdin> there is sometimes a temporary ban to stop auto-rejoin for instance
<nalioth> now now "most likely"
<nalioth> as stdin says, there can be other reasons 
* nalioth only bans the ban-avoiding trolls
<nalioth> it's a fun game, sort of like 'whack-a-mole'
<Mez> nalioth, whack=a=troll
<Seeker`> Is this channel logged?#
<nalioth> Seeker`: it is  (see ubuntulog?)
<Seeker`> found it
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<jrib> eh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Pici> hm?
<Seveas> bigfuzzyjesus is back as jesys
<nalioth> what in hades is going on?
<Seveas> in -offtopic
<Mez> /cs kb Seveas do not abuse !ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> :P
<ikonia> Seveas: thank you 
<jrib> bigfuzzyjesus_ is is #ubuntu, is he banned there as well?
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> jrib, seems seveas placed a ban on him and didnt lift it yet
<Seveas> --- [bigfuzzyjesus]  ##/dev/random #xubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu ##trangle #ubuntu 
<Seveas> why am I not surprised that he's in troll central
<Mez> ##/dev/random ?
<Seveas> ##trangle
<LjL> and/or ##trangle
<Pici> ##/dev/random wasnt supposed to be like trangle
<Pici> :(
<LjL> Pici: bah, you join both anyway :P
<Pici> I  dont think I've said anything in trangle for over a month.
<LjL> yeah yeah sure, try to justify yourself now
<Seveas> Pitroll
<Seveas> trollci
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> ikonia: I smell troll
<ikonia> Seveas: possibly
<ikonia> intervention was appriciated
<ikonia> I believe he just didn't get it
<ikonia> but you could be right
<ikonia> or was it pici in disguise  ? :)
<Seveas> retract that, I recognize his problem
<ikonia> the ati driver one ?
<Pici> I am not a troll </nixon>
<ikonia> Pici: genius 
<ikonia> Seveas: I think - from what he was saying he just had incompatible drivers versions for his card
<ikonia> but I couldn't get any sense out of him to check
<Seveas> ikonia, no, hwilde :)
<ikonia> ooooooh
<ikonia> hwilde seems to be genuine
<Pici> The name sounds familiar
<ikonia> I've not seen the ssh problem he's on about
<LjL2> Perhaps it reminds you of some writer or something pici
<ikonia> I wondered lonley as a cloud......
<ikonia> wandered even
<PriceChild> Take that France!! :D
<Seeker`> PriceChild: :P
<Seveas> ikonia, you don't use the nc trick to proxy ssh I guess :)
<Seveas> http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/06/09/fun-with-openssh/
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Who are we against in the final?
<PriceChild> argentina/SA
<Seeker`> hmm
<jdong> ProxyCommand ssh -A host1 ssh -A host2 ssh -A host3 nc %h %p
<jdong> O_O
<jdong> you devil
<jdong> whoa, I'm voiced?
<Pici> you are an op
* jdong hops up and down with excitement
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v jdong]  by ChanServ
<jdong> aww
<PriceChild> *g*
* jdong slaps PriceChild 
<jdong> with an unlocked iPhone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jdong]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> coreymon77, can I help you?
<Seeker`> jdong: Isnt that = to a brick?
<jdong> Seeker`: depends on the degree of unlocking
<Seeker`> fair enough
<jdong> Seeker`: mako and I spent the day today hacking a 1.1.1 iPhone
<Seeker`> cool
<jdong> Seeker`: everything but SIM unlock works with 1.1.1; and that doesn't look far away either
<jdong> I'm not gonna get one myself; mako was given one by Ford.... but I have to admit hacking a *nix smartphone was a LOT of fun
<jdong> might sound silly, but having to unlock it actually was a turn-on for me :)
<Seeker`> that may be taking it a little far :P
<Seeker`> I wish I had the money to spare on potentially bricking an iphone :P
<jdong> Seeker`: it's extremely hard to brick actually....
<jdong> Seeker`: the restore mode does a binary-rewrite of both the firmware and data partitions and I think that's failproof
<Seeker`> fair enough
<jdong> considering that I don't see a way to patch the bootloader in ROM
<jdong> it's just that it can all break with any update Apple feels like pushing on you
<Seeker`> :S
<jdong> I wouldn't recommend it as your primary phone if you hack it
<jdong> just as I wouldn't recommend a Hackintosh OSX86 as your primary PC
* Seeker` wouldn't have a clue how to hack a phone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Seeker`> what does that actually do?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, logs into the bantracker
<Seveas> that is, if you are known to ubotu :)
<Seveas> @config plugins.bantracker.enabled
<ubotu> True
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-uk plugins.bantracker.enabled
<ubotu> True
<Seveas> Seeker`, it also logs kicks/bans in #ubuntu-uk :)
<Seveas> join the ubuntu-irc team on launchpad to be able to login
<PriceChild> Seveas, are we going to want council approval for additions to ubuntu-irc? :/
<Seeker`> Seveas: jsut clicked join
<Seveas> ubuntu-irc is only used for ubotu access control, so any op on channels monitored by ubotu should be able to join
<Seveas> maybe I should rename the team
<Seeker`> Seveas: I'm ChrisOattes / cjo20
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-14
<PriceChild> Seveas, I thought ubuntu-irc was a team of operators trusted by the council which other channels could trust to take ops from? :/
<Seveas> Seeker`, now try @btlogin, ubtu should reply with a URL
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Error: Authentication failed
<PriceChild> I bet the ` is messing it up :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> try again, I forgot a semi-manual step (didn't want to wait for cron)
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> same again
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> 3rd time's a charm or I give up
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seveas> so try again please :)
<Seeker`> same again
<Seveas> ok, I give up
<Seveas> ah, duh: first @login (to make it create your account) and then @btlogin
<Seveas> doesn't happen too often that we add people :)
<Seeker`> @login
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> yay
<Seveas> *now* the ` is messing it up :)
<Seeker`> woo :P
<Amaranth> Seveas: do you remember MatBoy?
<ompaul> vague memories
<Seveas> Seeker`, actually, @btlogin might work, the error occured after account creation
<Seveas> Amaranth, not really
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Amaranth> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=wiljewelwetenhe.xs4all.nl&bans=on
<Seveas> @reload FreenodeAuth
<ubotu> OK
<Daviey> Seeker`: out of interest - why did you pick to have a "'" in your nick?
<Seveas> Amaranth, ah, one of the offtopicers, I remember that incident
<Seveas> Amaranth, he's probably no older than 11, pm'ed me in sms-language dutch
<Seeker`> Seveas: Works now
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> He doesn't seem to understand the problem
<Seveas> where's he now?
<Seeker`> Daviey: I tried "Seeker" on another network, and it was taken, so I added a '
<Daviey> heh.. /me adds "DROP ALL" to his nick :P
<Amaranth> Seveas: #compiz-fusion
<Amaranth> and a bunch of other places
<Seeker`> Daviey: heh
<Seveas> Daviey, input is properly escaped :p
<Seeker`> XKCD ftw
<Seveas> Amaranth, kill :)
<Seveas> Seeker`, yup
<Amaranth> "it seems to be the ubuntu way to kick people there"
<Seveas> would be a shame if he was a liar
<Seeker`> Seveas: Why doesn't the bantracker distinguish between kicks and bans?
<ompaul> Seeker`, removes and kicks are the same and bans are +b 
<ompaul> Seeker`, want a demo?
<Seveas> Seeker`, hm?
<Seveas> it shouldn't make a difference, it should store both :)
<Seeker`> Seveas: I understand that it should store both, but browsing quickly there isn't any difference in the presentation of a ban or a kick
<Seveas> true
<Daviey> @login
<Seveas> you recognize them by mask, bans have a ! and @ in there, kicks/removes not
<Daviey> Seveas: can you ack me?
<Seeker`> Seveas: Fair enough
<Daviey> thanks
<Daviey> @login
<Seveas> try again
<Seveas> the syncer wasn't finished yet
<Daviey> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Daviey> woo
<Daviey> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Seeker`> woo :)
<Daviey> Seveas: hey, you removed the 'human' theme \o/
<Seveas> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v vorian]  by ChanServ
<Mez> @login
<ubotu> OK
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Vorian]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> that was most interesting.  my X just shut down spontaneously
<rob> H4X0R!
<jrib> compiz?
<nalioth> nope, no compiz involved
<PriceChild> gah i'm subscribed to ubuntu-irc with @ubuntu.com, but it seems like its sending emails to @gmail.com so when i simply click reply it just doesn't accept it :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Pici> kahrytan, troll or not?
<Pici> Or just generally clueless
<PriceChild> nick rings a bell#
<PriceChild> where is it?
<LjL> he's been in -offtopic for a relatively long time
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<LjL> i think he might have been sort of trollish at times, but i don't really remember
<Pici> I didnt even check the tracker yet..
<krux0> i need to get back into #ubuntu...I believe I changed to the port to 8001. Netstat reports 8001 open on niven.freenode.net. Can someone validate this? 
<krux0> i am not a bot
<krux0> i need to get back into #ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> Please be patient; people who can help you will, when they get here.
<krux0> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubot3> In #freenode, GPT said: !bAH, my link is better.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> good morning
<Tm_T> hmm, was there some way to clear ban lists from irssi windows?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jussi01]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@unaffiliated/mc44 *!*@m240.net81-65-9.noos.fr *!*@87.118.68.59 zewb!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@gateway/tor/x-ef2f611f3c08ff87 *!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com novatel*!*@gateway/tor/* novatel!*@*!##fix_your_connection]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!?=own@* *!*@unaffiliated/raf256 *!*@mycat.demon.nl *!*@unaffiliated/bigfuzzyjesus]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@12-218-163-227.client.mchsi.com eleaf!*@* %wii!*@* %MacOS-!*@*]  by Seveas
<Tm_T> wow
<Tm_T> wii is not banned anymore :O
<Seveas> was muted, not banned
<Tm_T> ah right
<Hattory> Hi all.... could you please add my ubuntu/member cloak? my LP profile is https://edge.launchpad.net/~hattory/
<jpatrick> hi Hattory
<Hattory> hi jpatrick ;)
<jpatrick> (remember you from last CC meeting)
<jpatrick> good to know I'm not the only 16 year old on ubuntu
<Hattory> jpatrick, yea :D 
<Hattory> young peoples rock
<Hattory> people*
<nalioth> cloaks, eh?
<Hattory> nalioth, yes
<nalioth> please link an alternate nick and add an email, Hattory 
<Hattory> nalioth, ok
<nalioth> Hattory: when you are done, just PM me that you've completed the task, and i'll turn on your cloak
* nalioth returns to bed
<Hattory> nalioth, no problem... thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mc44: btw - there have been a fair few instances of trolls using the info in this channel
<mc44> Hobbsee: yes, I wasn't saying you shouldn't kick people
<mc44> Hobbsee: however Sev seams to think it no applies to everyone
<Seeker`> There should be a quick "can anyone vouch for this person" before they are kicked though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<d1n0> Is this a nice place to meet a young girl?
<mc44> No.
<d1n0> ah, someone tricked me :)
<mc44> ok then
<Hattory> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> did someone call me ?
<ompaul> ikonia, I can by phone :)
<ikonia> you could if I was on a machine with a sound card :D
* ompaul chuckles
<ikonia> hello ompaul, how are you
<ompaul> mobiled phonez
<ompaul> great
<ikonia> good good
<ikonia> just how it should be ?
<ompaul> better almost ;-)
<ompaul> I got energy for the first time in years
<ikonia> now that is good to hear
<ikonia> doing something production with it ?
<ikonia> the energy that is
<ompaul> I had no idea what normal energy reserves were like
<ompaul> the op the diet the exercise
<ompaul> so this is what it is like to be a normally healthy person ;-) I'll keep it thanks
<ikonia> big difference huh
<ompaul> I had  no idea
<ikonia> its nice to hear you feeling so well 
* ompaul is rockin 
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> ikonia,  even listening to leonard cohen would not get me down today 
<ikonia> thats strong positive attitude
<ompaul> na its a simple fact :)
<ompaul> ikonia, but then again I think I am not listening to him - I am listening to coldplay and being bored so I think I will pump some semi pop
<ikonia> ramp it up !
<ompaul> its loud enough thanks :)
<ikonia> I meant pick up the pace 
<ompaul> inxs is what I call semi pop :)
<jrib> .ubotu fix bantracker!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 14 2007, 13:09:21 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 2 days
<Seeker`> lo PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Hey Seeker` 
<PriceChild> Hello Hattory, can I help?
<Hattory> PriceChild, i'm waiting for the cloak
<PriceChild> ubuntu member?
<Hattory> yes
<PriceChild> Is anyone currently dealing with you or shall I try and sort it out? :)
<Hattory> nalioth, should activate it
<Hattory> PriceChild, 
<Hattory> <nalioth> Hattory: when you are done, just PM me that you've completed the task, and i'll turn on your cloak
<Hattory> ;)
<PriceChild> right ok :)
<PriceChild> he's away though so you'll have to wait :P
<Hattory> yes... no problem :D
<PriceChild> Yeah see you've been added to the launchpad team, I'm sure he'll be back soon :)
<Hattory> yes!
<PriceChild> Until the updated group contact form goes through, the irc council can't really ask other freenode staffers for the cloaks as we're not really group contacts yet.
<Hattory> ok
<troubled> hello
<troubled> some stats for you: http://picpaste.com/chan_msg_counts.jpg
<troubled> gratz :)
* troubled waves
<ompaul> ikonia, eh check out the playlist ;-)
<ompaul> not back long 
<ubotu> cafuego called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> MartinW called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> isnt cafuego an op?
<gnomefreak> or wasnt he
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: i know ho to tell if he does but it wont tell me if he was
<gnomefreak> seeing as he was the bot owner i thought he had ops
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: sorry
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I have since realized that the thing I was going to ask about would be insane, since it would require promoting a package from universe to main before Thursday.  :P
<tonyyarusso> So, nvm
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> good luck
<gnomefreak> what package?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: compizconfig-settings-manager
<tonyyarusso> anyway, on my way out the door again
<gnomefreak> if all the depends are in main its possible but this late unlikely unless you can get a core-devl and archive admin to do it
<gnomefreak> to ack it
<ikonia> did someone call again
<ikonia> my connection dropped and it looks like someone said me name
<ompaul> ikonia, yeah they did, in fact it was me :)
<ikonia> hello again
<ikonia> sorry my connection is a bit flakey at the moment
<ompaul> ikonia, no worries
<ikonia> well, not mine, my connection from where I am to my machine at home 
<ikonia> apologies if I drop in and out, if its bad I'll leave the channels to not cause disruption
<ompaul> na it is not too frequent - we have some people who seem to accept falling off the internet every 3 mins as good they get banned but staying on more than once an hour is okay
<ompaul> for more than an hour that is
<ikonia> my connection is normally rock solid, however today I'm struggling
<ompaul> openvpn ?
* ompaul fought with that the week before last - ended up clamping the mtu inside the openvpn config files
<ikonia> ahh openvpn !
<ikonia> a favourite
<ompaul> nothing like a good openvpn config file edit to kick off the week ;-)
<Hattory> PriceChild, if nalioth comes back you can ping him?
<ikonia> a good introduction
<ompaul> ikonia, been using it for years
<ompaul> changed versions and got bitten ;-)
<ikonia> I've touched on it, I'm considering it for a vpn I work on at the moment
<ompaul> Hattory, perhaps I can help 
<ompaul> ikonia, it is good stuff
<ompaul> ikonia, however use linux / freebsd both ends - not that other popular heap of trash
<ompaul> for more than religious reasons
<gnomefreak> Hattory: i think PriceChild is away atm
<ikonia> I have no use for the operating system you speak of
<ompaul> ikonia, I love it when someone says the likes of that
<Hattory> uhm...
<ompaul> have a coffee and a gold start
<ompaul> gold star
<gnomefreak> ikonia: he didnt say windows freebsd is cool :)
<ikonia> gnomefreak ha ha ha
<gnomefreak> just wish i knoew how to make the best of it but will try again some day when i feel like reinstalling everything
* ompaul is confussed
<gnomefreak> Hattory: can we help you with something?
<Hattory> I'm waiting for the cloak... 
<Hattory> i talk with nalioth this morning
<gnomefreak> ah ok member ckoak?
<Hattory> I*
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I actually don't see the joke .. can you explain it to me .. or ikonia perhaps 
<gnomefreak> clock even
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> Hattory, cloak even
<gnomefreak> 11:26 <          ikonia > I have no use for the operating system you speak of
<ompaul> ahh
<gnomefreak> ompaul: when you said linux/freebsd
* ompaul grins
<Hattory> gnomefreak, yes
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well caught
<gnomefreak> ompaul: are cloaking or does it have to go through nalioth 
<ompaul> I can 
<gnomefreak> Hattory: is waiting for ome, i missed the meeting so im assuming he got memebership
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well we gota check
<gnomefreak> i can look
<ompaul> please you will be faster than me
<gnomefreak> Hattory: give me a minute please
<Hattory> gnomefreak, yea :D no problem... 
<gnomefreak> Hattory: what is real name?
<Hattory> Paolo Naldini
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hattory> hi Seveas 
<ompaul> Seveas, Hattory okay for a cloak?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: he did make it
<ompaul> Hattory, make my day ask seveas for that cloak 
* ompaul pokes Seveas in the ribs with a big stick
<Seveas> ompaul, isn't he in the cloaks group already?
<gnomefreak> afaik from agenda page he was accepted
<Seveas> ompaul, he's ok for a cloak
<ompaul> done
<gnomefreak> checking
<ompaul> ehh 
<gnomefreak> he is
<ompaul> Hattory, here have a look at this
<Seveas> Recently approved
<Seveas>     * Naldini Paolo (hattory) 
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<Seveas> (ubuntu-irc-cloaks)
<ompaul> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<gnomefreak> Seveas: by rule they have to be accepted into the irc-cloaks team then they get cloaked?
<Hattory> one second...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that's the easiest way to keep administration correct
<gnomefreak> ok makes checking alot easier
<PriceChild> Hattory, woo :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: good morning
<Hattory> -.-'
<Hattory> LOL
<Hattory> but but....
<Seveas> butter
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, ty
<Hattory> Nobody warned me
<Hattory> XD
<Hattory> ok thanks
<nalioth> hattory has been cloaked for quite some time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<Supremus> hello
<nalioth> hi Supremus, what's up?
<Supremus> nalioth, could you please add my ubuntu/member cloak?
<nalioth> what's your LP page, Supremus ?
<Supremus> https://launchpad.net/~schwitzd
* nalioth mumbles about lovely ajax and other newfangled technologies that lock his browser
<nalioth> woops, make that 'kill my browser' (it just failed)
<nalioth> Supremus: enjoy your cloak  :)  make us proud  :)
<Supremus> nalioth, thanks !
<Supremus> :D
<Supremus> i go tanks
* jussi01 thinks its getting about time he applied for ubuntu membership...
<nalioth> LjL: PriceChild: please fill out one of these, and put seveas as the "approving contact"  http://freenode.net/group_contact_form.shtml
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you op me in #ubuntuforums-hardware please?
<PriceChild> gah this contact form is evil :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: How can a form be "evil"?
<Daviey> It asks for the sacrifice of 3 cats
<Seeker`> but cats are evil themselves
<nalioth> what is the square root of the residual soul weight left in the dead cats?      <<< it ask stuff like that, too
<jussi01> nalioth: 0, cats dont have souls :P
<nalioth> not after they're dead, no
<Seeker`> nalioth: Or before they are dead
<nalioth> they're full of baby souls when they are alive
<nalioth> don'tcha know anything about cats?
<Seeker`> i know they are pure evil
<ompaul> oneko does not agree
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Dave2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> gah
<jussi01> Pricey: dodgy connection?
<Pricey> jussi01, nope dodgy modem
<jussi01> Pricey: ahhh... amounts to much the same thing :)
<Pricey> might be overheating... not sure
<jussi01> Pricey: just open the window :P:P
<Dave2> Pricey, water cool your modem.
<Pricey> tempting
<jussi01> hehe
<jdong> just dump it in a tub of oil.
<jdong> problem solved
<nalioth> use flammable oil, for sure resolution
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pricey> *turns modem upside down in hope that'll fix overheating problems*
<Pricey> Hey totopalma, can I help?
<totopalma> hi :)
<totopalma> sorry for my english
<totopalma> is possible to have
<totopalma> the cloack ?
<totopalma> ubuntu/member
<LjL> totopalma: you need to be an ubuntu member
<totopalma> LjL, yes
<totopalma> i am an ubuntu member
<Pricey> Are you an Ubuntu Member totopalma? (part of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers )
<totopalma> a moment
<Pricey> totopalma, could we have your launchpad url please?
<LjL> totopalma: https://launchpad.net/~palma-salvatore i assume
<totopalma> yes :)
<totopalma> https://edge.launchpad.net/~palma-salvatore
<totopalma> :)
<Pricey> LjL, you wanna sort it? :)
<LjL> Pricey: probably better for him :)
<Pricey> ah what with the Italian and all.... :P
<LjL> totopalma: ho bisogno che ti ti assicuri 1) di avere un indirizzo email registrato qui su IRC (scrivi /msg nickserv info totopalma per controllare, se non sei sicuro di averlo)   2) che tu abbia un secondo nickname "linkato" a quello principale (anche qui, /msg nickserv)
<totopalma> ok
<Amaranth> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-users <--wth
<LjL> Amaranth: what about it?
<Amaranth> weird team
<LjL> Amaranth: quite. but i suppose it can't do any harm
<totopalma> LjL, il secondo nick linkato al primo  palmatoto
<totopalma> linkato al principale
<LjL> totopalma: bene, l'email c'? (chiedo a te semplicemente perch io non posso vedere se c', se  marcata privata)
<totopalma> LjL, si, ho messo quella con l'alias ubuntu.com
<LjL> totopalma: va benissimo. dovrebbe arrivarti un'email con la conferma dell'entrata nel team ubuntu-irc-cloaks. per la cloak vera e propria, dovrai aspettare ancora un pochino fino a che non mi capita sottomano qualcuno dello staff di Freenode
<totopalma> ok :)
<totopalma> grazie :)
<totopalma> LjL, arrivata
<totopalma> :)
<totopalma> ciao :)
<LjL> grazie a te
<Amaranth> wii/mii is back
<Amaranth> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> ou
<Seveas> oi
<Seveas> troubles somewhere?
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> and probably every other channel Wii/Mii is in
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [Amaranth]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu-desktop with level [10] 
<Amaranth> thanks
<Seveas> #kubuntu and the -fr channels that is
<Amaranth> ?
<Seveas> (that's where he's in)
<Seveas> and ##windows, but I don't care about that :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Wii> ok wrong ch hhh :D
<Amaranth> ...
<LjL> hhh
<Seveas> nothing says troll like a hit-and-run
<Amaranth> This is the guy that was disrupting #ubuntu-motu, no?
<Amaranth> I could have sworn he was klined, not that it would help
<LjL> he's been bothering #ubuntu-desktop for a while for sure
<LjL> i think he *was* once klined
<Seveas> dunno, didn't know what happened there
<LjL> but the address is dynamic
<Amaranth> he won't be bothering #ubuntu-desktop anymore
<Amaranth> well, not more than a couple minutes at a time anyway
<Seveas> Amaranth, any other suitable +o candidates there? The list is pretty short
<Amaranth> i don't think so
<Seveas> k
<Amaranth> LjL can handle the #kubuntu ones
<LjL> handle what?
<Amaranth> if wii causes any trouble
<Amaranth> although i'd just ban him outright before he gets a chance
<Amaranth> he has been causing trouble everywhere
<LjL> i think he's banned in #k already, by ident
<Seveas> mii has a diff. ident
<Seveas> and is in #kubuntu
<LjL> ah
<LjL> ok, with ident and real name change, there's little more than banning the hostname we can do
<Seveas> you could ban ?ii!*@*.wanadoo.fr
<Seveas> I doubt there will be many false positives to that
<Amaranth> now it's down to #ubuntu-fr #kubuntu-fr
<Amaranth> i think he is still muted in #ubuntu-fr
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-fr told me to leave though :P
<LjL> Seveas: if he can change the ident and the realname, he can change the nickname more creatively for sure =)
<Seveas> LjL, but does he want to? :)
<Amaranth> maybe but he'd have to figure out how he was banned first
<Seveas> he seems keen on the wii/mii gig
<Amaranth> yeah
<LjL> Seveas: he'd try iiw if we banned both
<Seveas> ban wanadoo entirely until they drop stupid clients
<Amaranth> and maybe there will be some pattern to the IP he gets so we only have to ban a few hundred possibilities instead of a whole ISP
<Seveas> :)
<Amaranth> "Wannadoo Broadband is now Orange Broadband"
<Amaranth> i'm in the US and even I know that name :P
<LjL> Seveas: yeah well wanadoo.fr *has* a copious amount of trolls, but it's still not like 83.230 to warrant a net ban :)
<Seveas> :)
<LjL> Amaranth: except it's got one N only
<Amaranth> LjL: huh?
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> just a typo though, it's still orange
<jdong> what do YOU wannado?
<jdong> that sounds like some butchered MS slogan
<jdong> In Soviet Russia, ISP wannado YOU
<Pici> o.O
<ompaul> jdong, in soviet russia users ban ops
<jdong> that sounds like fun :)
<ompaul> in soviet russia software compiles you
<jdong> In Soviet Russia, DRM restricts YOU
<jdong> oh wait it does that here too
<Pici> harhar
<ompaul> jdong, :)
<ompaul> in soviet russia drm frees you
<ompaul> perhaps
<ompaul> in soviet russia irc talks on you
<LjL> in soviet russia you make sense
<ompaul> no no no
<ompaul> in soviet russia sense makes you
<LjL> yes, i know it didn't follow the standard IETF approved russian joke pattern
<ompaul> LjL, which leads to the classic
<ompaul> in soviet russia jokes tell you
<LjL> they do in italy too, when my friends get bored of talking about football
<LjL> (football *network games* actually, most of the time)
<jdong> LjL: In Iran we don't have russian jokes, like in your country.
<ompaul> LjL, you do live in the land of the beautiful game
* jdong adds that pattern to his meme generator script
<LjL> ompaul, don't make me want to hurt you
<ompaul> LjL, ignoring soccer is a great game
<ompaul> I have managed to do it for years
<Pici> I've ignored soccer _and_ football
<ompaul> LjL, now if it was rugby .. that is worth watching 
<jdong> I've ignored the outside world for 19 years and still going strong
<LjL> me too, but i've had to put up with the embarrassment of replying "none" to "what's your favorite football team" during infancy. that's a tremendous shock for an italian child to bear.
<LjL> in soviet russia though, world ignores you
<LjL> you realize you should start putting your Samba shares in fstab when you type a 100-characters long mount line automatically -- and it turns out it's the one that mounts the *wrong* share
<ompaul> in soviet russia computers run you .... ohh wait, I have just discovered the the core idea, and how they got it for the matrix - hollywood owes irc
<LjL> ompaul: but, being the free software advocate that you are, you really can't ask for the rights now.
<ompaul> I want them to share with everyone on the planet
<ompaul> and stop treating their customers as criminals
<ompaul> for instance walking into a cinema - I am still shocked by this
<LjL> you're shocked that people walk into cinemas?
<ompaul> getting an announcement on the screen that they would remove people with cameras
<LjL> ah, we don't get those.
<ompaul> and confiscate cameras
<ompaul> well I wanted someone arrested for assault 
<LjL> we merely have the obnoxious ad: "would you ever steal a car? would you ever steal a book? would you ever steal a movie? piracy - is - a - crime"
<ompaul> that as well
<LjL> ompaul: those announcements won't be needed anymore when all cameras come with a built-in stegano mark detector that shuts down the camera when it detects a pattern marking a protected movie, you know that
<ompaul> so I let it be known in the cinema - and seveas can testify to the fact that I have a loud voice
<LjL> heheh
<LjL> i give them the finger when they play the ad, but i dare not shout :P
<ompaul> that notice was a crime, it was assault and people should not stand for it
<ompaul> we as consumers have options and I for one will not be back for a good while 
<ompaul> now that is the law of this land
<LjL> yeah we have the option of building our own record player, i'm afraid
<LjL> i hate it that i've just bought this symbian phone that is *filled* with trusted computing, every app has to be signed by symbian, blearg
<ompaul> you know DRM is just another way of enforcing the cartel and its monopoly 
<ompaul> if you forgive me mixing my metaphors
<LjL> ompaul: in that case it goes further than just the music/video industries... for instance, getting GSM cell id information is "protected" and can't be done by self-signed applications. that's to protect me, of course - not, it's because phone companies want to provide their own location-based services
<ompaul> that is theft of your freedom
<ompaul> can you get that information from some other $phone ?
<LjL> ompaul: i think i could on, err, windows mobile ones - since i don't think they're using signatures to restrict the API (at least heavily) yet
<LjL> and surely i could get it on openmoko or greenphone, i bet
<LjL> but then again, i wouldn't pay an openmoko 99 like i paid this one. once again, cheapness wins over ideals
<ompaul> what is openmoko costing?
* ompaul checks his pocket for spare cash
<LjL> i think the dev version is 300, and the final version is planned to be 500
<LjL> that's not my target price for a phone really
<ompaul> mass produced so in a year after that it will be sub 200
* ompaul wonders if he could get a dev version 
<LjL> if it gets sub 200, with wifi and all the bells and whistles, i'd consider it
<LjL> i think you can
<LjL> i'm not sure, but i think they just give them out, they simply lack some hardware that will be in the final version
<LjL> i'm not *sure* openmoko/greenphone are 100% open, anyway, should need to check. you know, for instance, that FCC regulation that basically says, "if you run software defined radios on open source software, we'll laugh at you and never certify it"?
<LjL> for some parts they might simply be forced to lock things down
<ompaul> hmm
* ompaul looks at it 
<ompaul> I like the irish dept of communications rules better
<ompaul> you can drive the device any way you like 
<LjL> ompaul: and you know, on symbian, even if you write an app that only uses what they call sometimes the "user-grantable" capabilities, and sometimes the "user-UNDERSTANDABLE" capabilities... i.e. you don't use what they consider to be "sensitive" APIs (which are mostly harmless really)
<ompaul> BUT don't step outside of the allowed frequencies or power or you will feel us breathing down your neck
<LjL> well, even then, you can self-sign your application (it cannot simply be UNsigned), but the certificate you sign it with expires after a while anyway
<ompaul> thats nutz
<LjL> (yeah, you *can* just wind back the phone's clock to install the application, but....)
<ompaul> with a capital Z
<ompaul> LjL, I really don't want to know any more it is depressing :)
<LjL> ompaul: yeah that's reasonable, "do what you wish just don't break the sensible rules we have", but the trend instead seems to be "in order that you don't break the sensible rules, you aren't allowed to even touch your own equipment"
<LjL> ompaul: well that's basically everything. except, perhaps, i should mention that symbian used to be a really *fine*, though always closed-source, operating system, and they've ruined it like that.  (and in other technical ways too - such as, it takes 1 minute to boot)
<ompaul> ffs
<ompaul> I need to diall 112 and you have to wait a min
<ompaul> thats nuts
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<LjL> ompaul: but, you see, "this is just a phone". people aren't even used to the concept that they can install applications on a phone *at all*, so they won't mind if certificates are needed to do that
<ompaul> LjL, we need to write an app that encourages them to program it
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> and get that application signed
<LjL> once they get used to seeing "This application is not certified and cannot be installed" messages on their *phones*, it will certainly be less surprising for them to see the same on their *computers*
<LjL> ompaul, there is python for starters. and it's signed. but it's only signed because it implements its own access restrictions -- your own python scripts have to be signed, or they can't access the protected parts of the API
<ompaul> gaaaaa
* ompaul feels ill
<ompaul> thats just sick
<ompaul> okay I am going to go to bed
<ompaul> have lots of fun
* Pici waves
<LjL> ompaul: well, in their infinite magnanimousity, they *do* offer a free way to sign freeware/foss applications
<LjL> you just have to wait a couple of months
<ompaul> wow
<LjL> and if it gets rejected, it's 6 months before you can re-submit it
<ompaul> after they rip the code 
<LjL> for commercial applications, if they get rejected, you just have pay for the whole signing process again
<ompaul> LjL, pfffft
<ompaul> arrr
<ompaul> no 
* ompaul now runs away screaming
<LjL> fortunately, i can install just about anything, if not very easily, since i managed to get a "developer certificate" while they're still giving them out to almost anyone
<LjL> but they'll stop - they've realized everyone uses them.
<ompaul> hehe
<LjL> i've done my duty to guarantee ompaul a sleepless night :)
<Seveas> !now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 14 2007, 22:02:58 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 1 day
<gnomefreak> Seveas: LjL can we add wii to autoban list?
<LjL> gnomefreak: what good does that do, when he changes just about everything changeable?
<gnomefreak> hes ban evading and being a mence(sp)
<LjL> yeah it's fine with me i just don't see how it would help
<gnomefreak> does autoban use hostmask?
<Pricey> So Gutsy upgrades are already offered from Feisty?
<gnomefreak> or can it use names realnames ect
<LjL> gnomefreak: it uses things it can know. and those are hostmask, ident, realname, nickname
<Pici> Pricey: They are?
<gnomefreak> Pricey: yes and most bugs are gone if you use -d only
<LjL> gnomefreak: but wii has changed all of the above
<gnomefreak> so there is no way to keep him out?
<Pricey> gnomefreak, does it automatically bring up a notification? Or do you have to invoke the command with -d manually?
<LjL> gnomefreak: keep banning him when he joins.
<Pricey> I'm confused by the posts on forum
<gnomefreak> maybe we should get hem a cloak :)
<LjL> gnomefreak: cloaks can be disabled ;)
<gnomefreak> Pricey: gksudo update-manager -d or change sources.list and dist-upgrade
<Pricey> gnomefreak, ahhh so starting upgrade-manager doesn't suggest it to you automatically yet?
<gnomefreak> he giving me a frigging headach
<gnomefreak> Pricey: no it *better* not
<Pricey> grrrr silly forum people
<gnomefreak> if it does let me know and ill ping mvo
<gnomefreak> that would be bad
<gnomefreak> Pricey: tbh the only way to prove that wrong would be screenshot of command and update-manager at same time
<gnomefreak> i think someone ran -d and didnt think about it
<Pricey> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Vorian]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> what about banning n=wii@AMarigot
<gnomefreak> since it always starts with AMarigot ;)
<gnomefreak> or that would still need wii@ :(
<jdong> gnomefreak: we can just ban him every time he comes in... the amount of time we're wasting trying to get a step ahead of him is just lose-lose for us
<gnomefreak> there has to be a way or us banning people doesnt mean anything, how many times is his ban gonna show up in bt since ites public that also gives him a step foward
<gnomefreak> forward
<gnomefreak> he always uses wii ro xp_killer
<gnomefreak> or
<gnomefreak> i have never seen him with another nick
<rob> using n=wii@AMarigot will work for a bit I think
<jdong> can we just wildcard to AMarigot?
<jdong> he seems to have not figured out how to change that yet
<gnomefreak> hes the only one ive noticed with it
<jdong> I have not seen any other AMarigots :)
<gnomefreak> but that is *noticed*
<jdong> gnomefreak: meh we can send the other ones here to do a AreYouNotWiiSpec test.
<jdong> lol
<gnomefreak> thats an idea
<gnomefreak> i have never noticed anyone else with it (doesnt mean they are not out there) but that is a low trafic good idea
* gnomefreak hasnt /whois'ed everyone either
<Pici> My logs say we could narrow it down to *!*@AMarigot-102-1-*.abo.wanadoo.fr
<LjL> rob, no, the wii ident he already changed
<rob> ah
<LjL>  /whois mii
<gnomefreak> than we n=*ii@
<gnomefreak> so on
<gnomefreak> but pici might be on to something
<LjL> i don't know
<LjL> i don't particularly like overbroad bans...
<LjL> make it !#ubuntu-ops at most i'd say
<LjL> that and/or the 102-1-*wanadoo
<LjL> too broad to just ban
<gnomefreak> is that all i add for a forward is the !?
<Pricey> yup
<Pricey> nickname!username@hostname!forwardchannel
<gnomefreak> who thinks @AMarigot-*!#ubuntu-ops is too broad?
<Pricey> me
<gnomefreak> me too but it would work
<gnomefreak> how about @AMarigot-102-1-*.abo.wanadoo.fr!#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> I dont, I've seen nothing that matches Amarigot
<gnomefreak> Pici: me neither but i would much rather have more than 2 agree to it before i set it
<stdin> I've only seen 2 nicks with AMarigot, both wii/mii/xp_killer (and I've kept a lookout got that hostname)
<gnomefreak> but either way should grab him
<LjL> gnomefreak: the latter seems ok with me - we just have to see how many hits from other people we get. i used to have the whole wanadoo.fr on highlight once
<LjL> but the former, no
<gnomefreak> ok tha latter i will set in channels i can
<gnomefreak> 18:53 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b @AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-o*@*
<gnomefreak> do we need to shorten that?
<LjL> what's that?
<LjL> gnomefreak, the *!*
<gnomefreak> it keeps showing up that way
<LjL> *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> gnomefreak: Are you using some kickban script?
<gnomefreak> Pici: i did but tried it free hand after
<gnomefreak> normally the script adds *!8
<Pici> I just set it in offtopic, worked fine with my script thing.
<gnomefreak> *!*
<LjL> gnomefreak: if you tried with *wanadoo.fr, then perhaps yeah it was too long
<gnomefreak> i cut that part off
<Pici> for irssi: /csbfw = /msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 50;/ban $0!$1;/msg chanserv op $C -$N
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: if you can please ban *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops in -desktop
<Pici> And forums?
<gnomefreak> i would but i cant
* gnomefreak not brave enough to hang in there so i let others do it
<stdin> we still have *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr set in most channels too
<stdin> just noticed it
<gnomefreak> i hope this works
<Pricey> NeoGeo64 rings a bell
<Pici> familiar enough that its an autocomplete option for bantracker search here.
<LjL> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-06
<tuxice> how do i work the ubottu encyclopedia plugin?
<PriceChild> tuxice: I believe there is documentation with it.
<tuxice> where?
<tuxice> if im identified with the bot whats the command to add a factoid
<PriceChild> tuxice: are you trying to do stuff with ubottu, or have you downloaded the plugin and are using it on another bot?
<tuxice> downloaded and using w/ another bot
<PriceChild> There is documentation with the plugin when you downloaded it.
<PriceChild> I believe.
<Myrtti> #supybot might have more people answering
 * PriceChild points out he is just an operator... in an operator channel
<Myrtti> I know it's coded with Python :-D
<tuxice> ok
<PriceChild> I think it depends on what you've set it up as. Check your configuration.
<jdong> PriceChild: are you sure you aren't an operatour?
<jdong> of a chat programme?
<jdong> or an IRC servre?
<LjL> i can catch it, i can catch it!
<LjL> no, i missed it.
<LjL> i don't know where the pun landed.
<PriceChild> jdong: pardon?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: hmmm i'm trying to do your n95 sip thing...
<Myrtti> PriceChild: yes, dear?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: its not working :P
<Myrtti> PriceChild: and which part isn't?
<PriceChild> aha... registrar is not sip:sip.ekiga.net
<PriceChild> now it works
<PriceChild> how cool
<PriceChild> i'm probably never going to use this again though :/
<LjL> i think i have like the only s60 phone with no builtin SIP
<PriceChild> Myrtti: how do you manage the sip, telling it to unregister etc. ?
<Myrtti> how do I tell it to unregister?
<PriceChild> mmhm
<Myrtti> well, I usually just shut down the 3G connection
<Myrtti> by holding the red button down
<PriceChild> i connected over wireless 8-)
<PriceChild> and i didn't know the red button did that
 * PriceChild hit power and switched to offline
<Myrtti> if you're using wifi, you're on your own
<PriceChild> such a messy phone
<Myrtti> it's the best phone I've had
<PriceChild> i hope mine lasts
<Myrtti> you've got the same?
<PriceChild> i can imagine breaking it and being all :(
<PriceChild> i've got the 8Gb
<Myrtti> I can send you one of my knitted pouches :-D
<Myrtti> *snork*
<PriceChild> :P
<jdong> ack stupid irssi scripting engine
<jdong> PriceChild: just testing out a new britishfying script that takes hints from the wikipedia article
<LjL> jdong: pebkac pebkac!
<jdong> only problem is that it hangs on connection issues
<jdong> this one's a bit more effective on word suffixes
<jdong> like if I say garage, it'll change garage to garage
<jdong> only problem is that I need to make it stop saying petrol pedal and such
<LjL> jdong: you really are a master in the venerand art of having nothing better to do
<jdong> LjL: lol I got bored doing homework
<LjL> given you always actually wrote garage
<LjL> what the heck is the other spelling for garage?
<jdong> gas station
<LjL> uh... i thought those were two quite entirely different things
<jdong> LjL: no, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_words_having_different_meanings_in_British_and_American_English#G
<jdong> was a pain to parse and a real testament to my hatred of perl
<LjL> *shrug* weird brits *and* weird americans.
<LjL> a garage is a garage, duh.
<LjL> hi bobertdos
<bobertdos> hello.........umm, I think there's a channel somewhere for wiki issues. I'm having a brain fart.
<LjL> #ubuntu-doc
<LjL> though if it's about the servers themselves, then i don't know
<bobertdos> nope
<bobertdos> I am just needing some opinions on where I should write an addendum.
<LjL> -doc should be the place then
<Technoviking> howdy I would check into speener on #ubuntu, kinda acting up
 * Hobbsee grrr.
<Flannel> Technoviking: Its being handled, thanks though.
<Technoviking> np
<Hobbsee> i didn't think eagles was smart enough for ban evasion.
<Flannel> Hmmm?
<Flannel> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> it was only banned by nick, so he decided to change his nick
<Hobbsee> iirc, he kept changing hosts a while back
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Flannel> Hobbsee: Not the same host
<Hobbsee> Flannel: hmm?
<Hobbsee> Flannel: it's definetly the same guy
<Flannel> [n=jonathan@c206-157.i03-4.onvol.net] vs n=mario@c-76-30-93-229.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> same guy, though.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: put in bans for both hosts, thanks.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: er, the latter is in #u, not -motu
<Hobbsee> Flannel: oh, i thought you'd found the original host his quiets had been on.
<Hobbsee> Flannel:who's the #ubuntu guy?
<Flannel> Someone else ;)
<Flannel> the former is the host from -motu
<Hobbsee> erm, why did you bring him up then?  :)
<Flannel> the latter is the host of a guy, who I can't imagine is the same guy.
 * Hobbsee confused.
<Flannel> I didn't.  Technoviking did.
<Flannel> I thought your eagles comment was re: him,
<Hobbsee> oh.  no :)
<Hobbsee> Flannel: i was referring to the guy who came in here a few days ago, so i switched a ban to a quiet, and told him he couldn't talk in there.  So he changed nicks, and crapped on in channel anyway.
<Hobbsee> which was *precisely* what i was attempting to stop him doing.
<Hobbsee> because, y'know, development channels != soapbox, and != slaves for wahtever you want done.
<Hobbsee> right.  fixed.
<Hobbsee> oh, not in -bugs.
 * Hobbsee fixes there too
 * Hobbsee adds to the BT.
<Hobbsee> right.
<Flannel> I wish mikem would get some new topics for debate
<Flannel> I've heard all of them a few times now.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, he has to stick with what he believes he knows
<elkbuntu> pretending to know something else would probably be too much for him
<Flannel> elkbuntu: At least when we get to math, he at least brings up relatively different stuff each time.
<Flannel> Even if it turns into more of a "lets try and stump people" instead of "lets discuss"
<ubottu> In ubottu, DaskReecH said: kde4 is KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubottu> In ubottu, DaskReecH said: kde4 is KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<DaskReecH> Hallo
<DaskReecH> Just sent in a factiod correction
<Tm_T> hi hi DaskReecH 
 * DaskReecH waves
<DaskReecH> How are you?
<Tm_T> fine thanks, busy though, have to do material for plasma presentation in a few hours
<DaskReecH> Where are you presenting?
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> !kde4 ~= s/4.1.1/4.1.2/g
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: !kde4 ~= s/4.1.1/4.1.2/g
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> DaskReecH: sowwy
<DaskReecH> :-) Where are you presenting?
<Tm_T> DaskReecH: Openmind, http://mindtrek.org/openmind
<stdin> Tm_T: use @login
 * Tm_T uses @login
<Tm_T> (;)
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Tm_T: be sure to use @login!
<Tm_T> ubottu: whoami?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami?
<Tm_T> bah
<Flannel> no question mark
<Tm_T> !kde4 ~= s/4.1.1/4.1.2/g
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Tm_T> hmmmmm
<Flannel> =~
<stdin> I don't think it takes a 'g'
<Tm_T> stdin: wondering the same too
<stdin> both ~= and =~ work (and <sed>)
<Flannel> I think its global by default
<Tm_T> stdin: also dot escaping?
<Tm_T> !kde4 ~= s/4.1.1/4.1.2/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Flannel> Tm_T: You'll need to do that too, yes.
<Tm_T> Flannel: no I don't
<Tm_T> !kde4 ~= s/4.1.1/4.1.2/
<Flannel> Tm_T: only because . happens to be a part of "any character"
<stdin> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> Flannel: I know (:)
<Flannel> Tm_T: if there was a 42124, you would've replaced that
<Tm_T> Flannel: I know it very well (:)
<stdin> I probably could make it recognise 'g', but when I have the strength to deal with supybot
<Tm_T> nah, it's ok
<Tm_T> less damage when mistaken
<jussi01> Morning all!
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> Heya Flannel! :)
<Myrtti> morning
<Myrtti> SUN SHINES!
<Myrtti> oooooohhh
<Tm_T> hmmmm
 * ikonia nods
<Myrtti> and gone again
<elkbuntu> right, so we're hovering on about 1300 regular now. what's everyone's early estimates for release day?
<jussi01> 1945
<Tm_T> 2200
<ikonia> 2389
<elkbuntu> have we even hit 2k yet?
<ikonia> of which 2384 will ask "why can't I get flash to work" or something of that nature
<jussi01> Damn I love having dualhead :)
<Myrtti> it's his ident
<ikonia> Myrtti: who is that
<ikonia> cala, not seen that before
<jussi01> Ive seen him, there was a discussion a few days ago iirc
 * Myrtti gets up
<Myrtti> while it's still mornin
<jussi01> [13:26:59] <-- ompaul (n=ompaul@gnewsense/friend/ompaul) has quit (Client Quit)
<jussi01> [13:34:01] --> CalA (n=fuckstea@AMarseille-157-1-127-3.w90-37.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> [13:34:06] <CalA> irc.dedibox.fr #dedibox
<jussi01> [13:34:43] <-- CalA (n=fuckstea@AMarseille-157-1-127-3.w90-37.abo.wanadoo.fr) has quit (Client Quit)
<jussi01> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> ah
<elkbuntu> cala again?
<elkbuntu> someone was all about him not having multiple ips because he was in china and shelling via the US, iirc
<ikonia> looks like he's in france
<ikonia> @bansearch rebal_kid
<ubottu> No matches found for rebal_kid!*@* in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Myrtti> Tm_T: have I lately declared my undying and eternal love to you?
<elkbuntu> spelling
<elkbuntu> @bansearch rebel_kid
<ubottu> No matches found for rebel_kidn=justin@freecode/founder/rebelkid in #ubuntu-ops
<elkbuntu> :(
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nope
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I love you.
<Tm_T> <3
<ikonia> can someone do a last in #ubuntu and look at nikon it looks like a bot
<ziroday> Hi
<ziroday> should there be a 3G factoid?
<Pici> Should there be? 
<ziroday> Pici: no, I mean can there be?
<Pici> ziroday: suggest something.
<ziroday> I mean bah
<Pici> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ziroday> Pici: okay
<Pici> See the wiki page on how to suggest factoids.
<Pici> If it sounds good, we'll add it
<ziroday> Pici: alright thanks
<ziroday> Pici: have a great night
<Pici> ziroday: you too
<Myrtti> erm. yeah
<Myrtti> what is the problem with 3G?
<Pici> I dont even know what 3g he was talking about.
<Pici> We'll see!
<Myrtti> probably mobile broadband
<ikonia> he measn the mobile broadband adaptors
<Pici> Perhaps.
<Myrtti> which is virtually solved in Intrepid
<ikonia> the support for them sucks at the moment
<ikonia> nah, it's not solved, the adaptors hardware is pretty badly supported
<ikonia> almost like old windomodems
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> HUAWEI's work fine
<ikonia> soem do
<ikonia> some
<ikonia> I've found two that are mega
<Myrtti> that's what they sell here with eeepc's
<ikonia> but then there are another 40+ that suck
<Pici> I have no 3g hardware to test.
<ikonia> (in the yuk)
<ikonia> Pici: think usb wirless sticks and how well they work
<Pici> ikonia: badly!
<Pici> I don't trust using USB for networking or sound.
<Myrtti> I guess I'm just lucky
<ikonia> thats pretty much what a 3g adaptor is
<ikonia> a usb network stick
<Myrtti> then again I have a *phone*
<ikonia> Myrtti: eepc had linux in mind at design time so they may have actually thought it through
 * Pici makes a note to find out where he lost his cellphone
<Myrtti> http://lwn.net/Articles/294599/ <--
<Myrtti> ♥ Wellark
<Myrtti> he lives like half a mile from me
<Myrtti> I've been overseeing that project of his this summer
<Myrtti> I recruited him to our company
<Myrtti> he's doing a speech tomorrow at the conference
<Myrtti> that's in Intrepid
<Myrtti> http://www.kaijanmaki.net/blog/2008/06/14/status-report-w24/ that still makes me laugh
<ikonia> Myrtti: that looks very interesting (libmbca)
<Myrtti> if you can, please please PLEASE contribute to his service provider database
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, ziroday said: !3G is The easiest way to get 3G networking is using Network Manager 0.7. You can get it from http://tinyurl.com/3pqbz6. You can also use wvdial, gnome-ppp. pppconfig
<Myrtti> the problem with NetworkManager 0.7 is that it broke ~everything in Hardy
<Myrtti> it works like a charm in Intrepid
<Pici> Which is A Bad Thing™ 
<Myrtti> yeah, I don't know if it's gotten any better
<Myrtti> but I couldn't authenticate into WPA/WPA2 on hardy with nm0.7
<Myrtti> then in intrepid it worked again
<Myrtti> I suspect it might have been something with the keymanager, but couldn't be sure
<Myrtti> and besides
<Myrtti> Intrepid is so full of love anyway
<Pici> Minus ATI's non-existant support for the version of xorg we're using, Intrepid is working great for me.
<Pici> eagles051387: How can we help you today/
<Pici> ?
<eagles051387> how did i get banned again from motu channel again
<ikonia> eagles051387: you didn't helpyourself trying to ban dodge
<ikonia> then pestering -devel didn't help either
<Myrtti> you *still* don't have any idea why you were banned the first place?
<eagles051387> ikonia: i didnt ban anyone
<ikonia> no, you can't ban anyone
<ikonia> you where banned, and tried to avoid the ban
<ikonia> as well you know
<ikonia> as it happened 4 - 5 times
<eagles051387> O_o hobbsee unbanned me
<ikonia> no she didn't
<ikonia> she banned you
<ikonia> stop messing around 
<eagles051387> then other day she unbanned me
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> and you where banned agann last night
<ikonia> again
<eagles051387> what for
<eagles051387> was it because i talked in motu channel
<Pici> Aparrently, yes.
<eagles051387> well when i was first unbanned i couldnt talk in channel someone changed my permissions in that channel 
<eagles051387> and i was suprised by that
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ikonia> eagles051387: lets cut to the chase, it looks like you where band dodging in #ubunut-motu and #ubuntu-devel all last night
<eagles051387> can u explain to me what band is
<eagles051387> band dodging is
<ikonia> ban is "mute" not allowed to enter the channel
<Tm_T> ban dodging
<ikonia> eagles051387: ban dodging is trying to get around the ban
<ikonia> og, sorry, my typo
<ikonia> oh
<Pici> eagles051387: ban evasion. knowing that you were banned/muted and doing something (like changing your nick) to get around the ban.
<eagles051387> ikonia: hobbsee the other day unbanned me and made it to where i couldnt say anything in motu
<ikonia> eagles051387 so ?
<eagles051387> and someone changed it to where i could talk in that channel
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not following your point
<eagles051387> i have gotten rebanned un fairly cuz someone made it to where i could say something in motu channel
<ikonia> eagles051387 if you new you couldn't talk, why did you try
<Pici> eagles051387: No.. you changed your nick. You used to be eagles0513875.
<eagles051387> Pici: what happened was this i upgraded to kde4.1.2 and it lost all my setting for some reason when i resetup konvo couldnt remember my name that i had before cuz i use both this one and the other one for other stuff
<eagles051387> if i hop back on the other name would i be banned or be allowed in those channels
<Pici> eagles051387: Still banned.
<Pici> eagles051387: One moment.
<ikonia> eagles051387: if you knew you couldn't talk why di dyou try to talk ?
<eagles051387> all i did in motu was ask bout what ask bout what moonlight was
<ikonia> eagles051387 why ask if you knew you couldn't talk /
<eagles051387> ikonia: i thought someone changed my permissions
<ikonia> eagles051387 why
<eagles051387> i didnt realize i had used a different name
<ikonia> what made you think that ?
<eagles051387> cuz i was able to say stuff in the channel is what made me think my permissions had been changed
<ikonia> eagles051387 why did you try to say stuff, when you know you are muted
<eagles051387> i was curious as to what moonlight was
<ikonia> but why ask you know you can't talk
<Tm_T> eagles051387: also it's wrong place to ask such things
<ikonia> I'm not convinced this was a "nick error" as you claim as if you know you can't talk in that channel (which you do) why would you try to talk 
<eagles051387> ikonia: when hobbsee first unbanned me i went in there tried to type something and it wouldnt let me after i hit enter this time i typed a question and when i hit enter it went through
<eagles051387> and y was i banned from devel channel
<ikonia> eagles051387 but why did you type a question
<ikonia> you know you can't type in that channel
 * Pici goes around in circles.
<ikonia> and why was the question nothing to do with development or motu - 
<eagles051387> and if i had the right nick it wouldnt have gone through
<ikonia> eagles051387 but why did you try to get it through
<eagles051387> i wasnt trying to
<ikonia> you know your not allowed to type in that cahnnel
<ikonia> why did you type it /
<Pici> eagles051387: Part of the reason for the intial bans/mutes was that you didn't seem to understand that the -devel and -motu channels were not for support, but rather for development.  Support in #ubuntu, offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic, development in -motu and -devel.
<eagles051387> Pici: these days i just idle in there and follow various things that are going on in there in the hopes of learning a few things so that i may contribute to the distro
<Pici> eagles051387: Seems not, since you were asking offtopic questions yesterday.
<eagles051387> i was in offtopic channel
<ikonia> eagles051387: which channel where you in ?
<Pici> No, you were in -motu asking general questions.
<eagles051387> just bout something that someone was working on 
<eagles051387> the moonlight pkg
<ikonia> this is nonsense
<ikonia> I'm not wasting anymore time on this knowing the users history also
<eagles051387> this is rediculous
<ikonia> agreed
 * ikonia returns to support
<eagles051387> cant a guy make mistakes 
<eagles051387> Hobbsee: 
<Hobbsee> greetings.
 * Hobbsee hopes ikonia will give a backscroll pastebin soon :)
 * eagles051387 will let Hobbsee see the backscroll pastbin to understand my issue
<ikonia> Hobbsee: you got it
<Hobbsee> ikonia: thanks
<eagles051387> Hobbsee: let me know when i can plead my case
<Hobbsee> ikonia: where was the pestering of -devel?
<eagles051387> i didnt say anything at all in -devel
 * Hobbsee didn't see -devel stuff, only -motu stuff.
<eagles051387> can i explain what happened in regards to motu
<Hobbsee> explain away.
<eagles051387> i upgraded from kde 3.5.10 to kde 4.1.2 
<eagles051387> and i lost all my settings so i had to setup kde with all nics and channels
<eagles051387> and the nic im currently on wasnt the one that had me muted
<eagles051387> it was eagles0513875 that had me muted
<eagles051387> with that nick used to go in there if i accedentally typed something in that channel instead of another one it wouldnt go through
<eagles051387> but this time it did cuz the nic was different
<Hobbsee> So, what do you think the point of that ban was?
<Hobbsee> or, that quiet.
<eagles051387> i had asked this individual who was pkgs an equivalent to microsoft silverlight called moonlight whatit was
<eagles051387> they r saying ban dodging 
<eagles051387> i didnt realize i had used a different nic from the one that had me muted 
<eagles051387> and in regards to the -devel channel i believe i have been falsly banned from there
<eagles051387> i know thats for bug fixing and what not and i just sit in there maybe learn a thing or 2 in there
<eagles051387> i wasnt trying to dodge the ban at all
<Hobbsee> wow, you guys took the round trip before someone pointed me at it :)
<eagles051387> i honestly thought that someone had changed my permissions in motu channel 
<Hobbsee> pity i think i'm going to take it again.
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: I said it would only be reevaluated after release.
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: perhaps you need to actually listen to what people say a little more carefully.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: didn't see you active, sorry
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: now, has ubuntu released yet?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: no problem, i was watching a movie, but almost always on irc anyway :)
<eagles051387> Hobbsee: i know and no it hasnt but i accidentally changed the nic
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: listen to me carefully.  What was the intent of that ban?
<eagles051387> just to sit in there and learn a few things in motu was the reason u unbanned me and muted me in there
<Hobbsee> And you knew you weren't to speak in there, just listen?
<eagles051387> was told ban dodging which was not intended
<eagles051387> ya but if i typed something and hit enter it wouldnt go through since i was muted on the other nic
<Hobbsee> But *why* were you typing things at all, if you knew people couldn't hear you, and if you knew it would never go through?
<Hobbsee> Seems like a waste of effort, to me.
<eagles051387> maybe it is but sometimes i got a million things at once on my mind
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: part of the point of that ban was to see if you could be a responsible person, and to follow the rules.
<Hobbsee> You shouldn't have been talking in there *at all*.
<Hobbsee> Now, while you were on the silenced nick, people couldn't tell.
<eagles051387> ya
<Hobbsee> However, you did get around that, by using another nick, and showed that you were talking in there.
<eagles051387> i did that unintentionally 
<eagles051387> i use both of these nics for other things
<Hobbsee> So, I can only conclude that you can *not* follow what you've been told, and not follow the agreement given to you.
<eagles051387> and when i was resetting up konversation i was drawing a blank on which nick i had used
<ikonia> but why did you type, when you know your not meant to 
<Hobbsee> that's fine.  But you knew you weren't to talk in those channels, and may be allowed to after release, but you did so anyway.
<Hobbsee> Thus, you can't follow the agreements, and thus, you won't be allowed in there again.
<eagles051387> Hobbsee: i can though just made the mistake of changing nick
<Hobbsee> I will be speaking with those in #kubuntu-devel, as it appears you are not suitable for any kubuntu/ubuntu development channel
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: no, you made the mistake of talking where you knew you weren't allowed to.
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: the fact that you *did* change nick just allowed others to see your mistake.
<eagles051387> the change of nic was unintentional
<Hobbsee> read what i said.
<Hobbsee> until you understand it.
<eagles051387> i do understand
<Hobbsee> okay. So, why, in your eyes, will you not be allowed back into ubuntu development-related channels again, indefinetly?
<eagles051387> nick change talked in motu against agreement
<eagles051387> -devel i find the ban to be unfair
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> if you can't obey the rules, and stay on topic in -motu, why would you be any different in -devel, which is a busier channel anyway?
<eagles051387> i didnt do anything in that channel
<eagles051387> i just sit in there
<Hobbsee> well, that's what you were supposed to do.
<eagles051387> i didnt think the agreement extended to -devel channel as well
<eagles051387> the original ban was on motu
<Hobbsee> Use your brain.  Why do you think you'd be stopped from disrupting development in one channel, but allowed to do so in a busier one?
<eagles051387> i give up
<Hobbsee> besides, you've put rubbish into #ubuntu-devel before.
<eagles051387> that was a while ago
<Hobbsee> Good.  Come back after we release jaunty, and I'll re-evaluate it.
<eagles051387> when i first started using the distro
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: yes, and you've proved that you haven't learned to be on topic since then.
<eagles051387> thats not true since then i have kept my mouth shut
<Hobbsee> Like you didn't do in -motu?
<eagles051387> and the last time i said anything in devel was when i was starting bug fixing
<ikonia> thats the point you 've not
<eagles051387> in -devel i have ikonia
<ikonia> your muted
<Hobbsee> eagles051387: actually, you haven't.  
<eagles051387> how havent i
<Hobbsee> You haven't been able to get through to that channel at all, and you didn't speak there last night, when you could have.
<eagles051387> -devel i was never banned from there before
<Hobbsee> Still, seeing your unchanged behaviour (although I notice you've stopped using !u - well done!), doesn't lead me to change my mind.
<Hobbsee> Yes you have.  You just never tried joining there, so didn't find out.
<Hobbsee> anyway, I said the final decision before...
<Hobbsee> [23:40] <Hobbsee> Good.  Come back after we release jaunty, and I'll re-evaluate it.
<eagles051387> i have devel on auto join when i sign onto konversation
<eagles051387> ill see if i dont have my own distro out before then
<Hobbsee> good luck...
<ikonia> own distro....ok
 * wgrant starts his own too.
<ikonia> wgrant: I was thinking about you on the train today, reading through some usplash code
<ikonia> didn't realise that was yours/seavas
<Pici> CWii: Can we help?
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> wgrant: ignore me
<wgrant> ikonia: You're confusing me with somebody else. I didn't write usplash.
<CWii> Pici, Wha?
<wgrant>  /ignore ikonia
 * CWii is channel surfing
<Pici> CWii: see /topic
<Tm_T> CWii: this is wrong channel to surf (;)
<Tm_T> wgrant: why you're here btw?
<Pici> !idle | CWii 
<ubottu> CWii: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> my IRC is broken.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hug me
<Myrtti> *SPLORT*
 * Myrtti hugs Tm_T and tries to pick up pieces of her brain from the floor into a bucket
<Tm_T> <3
<Pici> LjL: ah, too fast
<LjL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://tinyurl.com/4faslb (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<LjL> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ElijahDuBarryVT> why I'm here? I wont to enter in #ubuntu not here, but when I try I came here :(
<Myrtti> because you've been banforwarded here
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<ElijahDuBarryVT> why? Because of away mode that's stupid
<ikonia> not really, just to explain to you to disable the away messages please. 
<ikonia> it's only a 30 second thing
<ElijahDuBarryVT> but why what is the the problem of away mode?
<ikonia> it adds to an already busy channel 
<ElijahDuBarryVT> why i can not use here
<ikonia> people don't need to see your away
<Myrtti> because nobody in #ubuntu CARES if you're away
<Myrtti> and it just adds to the noise
<Pici> A 'quiet' away is fine, just not one that adds to the traffic.
<ElijahDuBarryVT> ok i will not use anymore
<ikonia> super, thank you 
<ikonia> hang on.....
<ikonia> I#'m not that quick
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> stupid ubottu not working for me
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> @bansearch dury
<ubottu> No matches found for dury!n=chatzill@55.red-217-127-111.staticip.rima-tde.net in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> @bansearch #ubuntu dury
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>] [<sendlink>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans. If <sendlink> is given, and true, send a link to the bantracker log to you in a /msg.
<ikonia> @bansearch dury #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for dury!n=chatzill@55.red-217-127-111.staticip.rima-tde.net in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I've convinced N1X0N is a bot i n#ubuntu
<Myrtti> yeah
<ikonia> thats all it does all day
<ikonia> I can't figure out the trigger
<Myrtti> hi all seems to do the trick
<ikonia> Myrtti: nice find
<ikonia> muted
<Myrtti> better to remove
<Myrtti> I've got a funny feeling that it's not there for a good reason
<ikonia> concur
<rohan_1> something is wrong every body is saying hi everyone 
<Myrtti> rohan_1: how may we help you
<ikonia> rohan_1: sorry that was me doing a little test, sorry to distrub
<Myrtti> rohan_1: we were trying to trigger a bot
<rohan_1> i see heh thankyou
<Myrtti> it's banned and removed now
<ikonia> ooh it's r2r again
<ikonia> thats dmseg I believe
<ikonia> (personal opinion nothing more)
<Myrtti> food, food would be nice
<ikonia> make it so
<Myrtti> hmmmmm, next step taking the garbage out
<Pici> Get mine too?
<ikonia> engage
 * Pici needs to clean out his refrigerator
<Myrtti> I need to scrub mine with bleach
<Pici> I'm not that messy.
<Myrtti> mine is from year 77
<Myrtti> I think it might be a good idea to scrub it with bleach sometimes
<Pici> Probably a good idea. 
<Myrtti> I loathe today
<Myrtti> if there's something good about today, I've not yet found it.
<PriceChild> Look! A pony!
<Myrtti> nope, that doesn't do the trick
<Myrtti> I'm so fed up now.
<Myrtti> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/10/06/funny-pictures-noooooez-da-trubble-i-seeeeen/
<Myrtti> NOOOOOBODY BUUUUUUT JEEEEEEBUS
<Tm_M> hi kids
<Myrtti> hello lov
<Tm_P> tunnel
<Tm_P> hmm, an hour left in my joyrney
<stdin> it's a sad day, when a *NATIVE* English speaker can't decode the comments on that page :(
<stdin> it may as well be in polish
<ubottu> ShackJack called the ops in #ubuntu (ballsac)
<ballsac> why my winidow close
<ompaul> hi there welcome to #ubuntu-ops
<ballsac> hi
<ballsac> i was d/c from ubuntu chan. and this is not ubuntu chan
<ompaul> your real name "ihateyou" is not in the spirit of ubuntu
<ompaul> and therefore I terminated your access
<ompaul> !guidelines > ballsac 
<ubottu> ballsac, please see my private message
<ballsac> u mean my ident
<LjL> yeah, he always mixes them up
<LjL> though it's strange...
<ompaul> !codeofconduct > ballsac 
<LjL> that you know what an ident is, and you don't know how to get PM
<ballsac> ok listen. if u dont like my real name say so. ur syaing 100000 times u send PM. but i toldu i cant receive PM and i dont know why. i DO know what ident is i typed in ident on mIRC i know that much
<ballsac> also
<ompaul> [ballsac] (i=ihateyou@199.76.180.242): ihateeveryone
<ompaul> and your nick sucks too
<ballsac> if u dont like me being in the chan. just tell me and ill never join ur chan. but be frank with it 
<ompaul> I just did
<ballsac> my nick is very cute ppl tell me
<ballsac> but that's the truth. i do hate everyone. especially faggot kikes like you with no real brain
<ompaul> LjL, I think my point was valid
<LjL> borderline troll (that is, perfectly complete troll, willing to troll, but knowing he'll achieve the effect better if he does everything in a borderline way)
<LjL> semi-bad idents, semi-idiotic talk in #ubuntu, semi-rtfm given gratuitously
<ompaul> yeap
<lolsac> HYLOL
<lolsac> <3 <3
<LjL> he forgot all that semi eventually though
<ompaul> LjL, I think that party was on the old banned lists
<LjL> possible
<Myrtti> folks, try to behave at -ot
<Myrtti> no random kicking, please
<ompaul> Myrtti, someone invoked the seveas in us all :)
<Myrtti> ompaul: unfortunately, that isn't funny
<ompaul> ok folks I have had enough, i am taking my ball and going home
<ompaul> arrrrrr
<LjL> gah, why does the only irc proxy in the repo that actually looked interesting (znc) not come with a log plugin
<Myrtti> muh?
<Myrtti> psybnc?
<elkbuntu> LjL, what's wrong with bip?
<LjL> Myrtti: muh is the one i'm trying to replace, psybnc, puhleaze
<LjL> elkbuntu: bip is the one i'm currently thinking about, yeah. but znc had some interesting stuff
<LjL> elkbuntu: such as detached channels
<elkbuntu> detached channels?
<LjL> elkbuntu: yeah, you can be in a channel but not have it actually showing up on your client (unless there is activity if you so choose, otherwise you can just check the logs)
<elkbuntu> ah
<LjL> that could be handy especially given my client doesn't have channel-specific highlights
 * elkbuntu resists the obvious remark here...
<LjL> elkbuntu: what, a remark about how i should use client that aren't made for my system's desktop?
<LjL> does bip log well at least?
<elkbuntu> LjL, well, would you buy a stock part for your car if you knew it was lacking needed functionality?
<LjL> elkbuntu, because buying a part that's made for a different car would be worse
<elkbuntu> not necessarily
<elkbuntu> anyway, i'm procrastinating, off to work :(
<elky_work> i misread, i didnt mean for a different car, i meant compatible with the same car, but not neccessarily made by the same manufacturer
<Seeker`> LjL: what client do you use?
<LjL> Seeker`: konv
<LjL> elky_work, here's where our definitions of "compatible" probably differ. well no they don't, a GTK program is definitely "compatible" with KDE (i can't deny it, it starts up and runs), but it's not a KDE program, and that's important to me
<elky_work> "i can't use gray windscreen wiper rubber. because my car is painted black, the wiper rubber must match my paintwork."
<LjL> elky_work: that's not what it's like. KDE and GNOME aren't just paints for your computer (although GNOME is often perceived as such, given the lack of actual GNOME software)
<LjL> elky_work: i could just as well use mIRC in WINE with your reasoning.
<LjL> hey, mIRC works, is fast, i've been used to it for years.
<LjL> i respect people who mix and match KDE and GNOME applications, or for that matter run uTorrent, or even mIRC, in WINE, as they evidently have different priorities than me.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-07
<LjL> or it might not
<URGENT-help> hello
<LjL> you were warned thrice about your language, i believe
<URGENT-help> I know
<URGENT-help> sorry
<LjL> i'm sorry too
<URGENT-help> so can you please remove the ban, at least temporary
<URGENT-help> ?
<LjL> no, you should have thought about it after the first warning. if you had missed it, perhaps after the second warning.
<URGENT-help> The 3rd was just a typo...
<URGENT-help> I misspelled the 2nd and I corrected(without thinking what I am correcting)
<LjL> i'm talking about the *warnings*.
<URGENT-help> seriously, what do you win if you are not gonna remove the ban? I really need to speak to somebody in THAT channel. It makes no difference to you or the community for now. It's not like I am some "1337 h4x0r" spamming and systematically breaking the rules. 
<URGENT-help> Please, can you remove the ban? And then we can go on with our lives and everybody is happy? and if it makes you feel any better, you can just ban me right after
<LjL> i don't win anything, i'm just doing what i'm supposed to do, that is warn about the rules, and if warnings are ignored, ban
<URGENT-help> I ignored twice,  just twice. Many people do it much more often than me and they don't get banned
<URGENT-help> I "ignored" is better.
<URGENT-help> I wasn't paying attention because I was focused on getting help
<LjL> is "couldn't give a damn" better?
<URGENT-help> whatever you want is OK...
<LjL> URGENT-help: i'll let you back in
<LjL> after you read all of the following
<LjL> !etiquette > URGENT-help    (URGENT-help, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> URGENT-help, please see my private message
<URGENT-help> THANK YOU
<URGENT-help> OK
<LjL> tell me when you have, please.
<URGENT-help> OK
<URGENT-help> Done
<URGENT-help> Asked Ubottu 
<URGENT-help> so could you please tell me when I can join #ubuntu?
<LjL> URGENT-help: so i can be very sure you'll abide to the code of conduct and our irc guidelines now?
<URGENT-help> 100%
<URGENT-help> I promise
<LjL> join
<URGENT-help> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> should add that to the list
<LjL> URGENT-help: mind vacating this channel if you have no further questions here?
<URGENT-help> LjL: well, just one more question
<LjL> ...
<Pici> ...
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops URGENT-help Unbanned with some doubts about it, definitely consider re-banning if further bad behavior occurs
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> agreed
<jrib> LjL: repeat offenders
<LjL> ban evading, yes
<LjL> jrib: ah, i see you'd banned them yesterday too. but i banned ones with other nicknames - but extremely similar IPs - just an hour or so ago
<jrib> nope, I just kicked them a few minutes ago and warned
<LjL> jrib: let's see if this stops them for a bit
<Cheek1> suuuuuuuuuuup
<Pici> sup
<Myrtti> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<Flannel> You slept through the world almost ending!
<Myrtti> I wish
<Myrtti> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/10/06/funny-pictures-this-will-make-exclent-barfs/
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Bilange about the coc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the coc
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Bilange about coc
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Sorted
<Myrtti> Have a look at stupidroot
<Myrtti> hello kids
<jussi01> brrrr.... cccccooolllddd....
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 
<jussi01> :)
<Flannel> Woooooo.  Marching season has officially started.
<Myrtti> jussi01: you there?
<jussi01> yes
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elkbuntu> aim1159, welcome to the complaints department, can i help?
<aim1159> elkbuntu: hi. just wondering what is this channel for. i'm an op from #ubuntu-ru
<Myrtti> loco channel issues are handled in -irc
<elkbuntu> it's for main-channel operators to deal with complaints. #ubuntu-irc is for small channels
<Myrtti> this is for the main channels
<aim1159> ok. thanks!
<jussi01> elkbuntu: you shouldnt say small channels, some of those locos are pretty big... ;)
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i realised that after i said it, but -ru is small, and i wasnt aware how much he'd understand
<jussi01> ;)
<ikonia> cheeky in #ubuntu as cheek1
<ikonia> @btlogin
<jussi01> oh, again...
<jussi01> sigh...
<ikonia> where ?
<jussi01> ikonia: was sighing at the fact cheeky was back
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> sorry thought he's been dodging again before I spotted
<Cheek1> anyone here?
<ikonia> yes
<jussi01> no...
<jussi01> :P
<Cheek1> why did you kick me out ?
<ikonia> because I believed you where ban doding
<ikonia> I see that ompaul actually removed the ban so I'm removeing your ban now
<ikonia> please accept my apologies
<Cheek1> ok well i wasnt 
<Cheek1> no dont need to appologize 
<ikonia> I'm sorry to say this is a stigma that goes with your reputation, and the fact that I foolishly didn't refresh the tracking tools
<ikonia> the bands been removed, my mistake and apologies
<ikonia> band = ban
<Cheek1> could i just get back in?
<Cheek1> coz i spoke to ompaul earlier onewards about the ban iam not sure if you guys were know or if there is a system you can see i have no clue 
<ikonia> Cheek1 yes you can return, again with my apologies
<Cheek1> my reputation?
<Cheek1> how come i cant have my earlier name?
<jussi01> !register > Cheek1
<ubottu> Cheek1, please see my private message
<Cheek1> hey ikonia its cool crap happens 
<ikonia> thank you
<jussi01> Cheek1: now, anything else we can help you with?
<Cheek1> jussi01: i want my earlier namei dont want to register this name @ all it was given to me 
<ikonia> your earlier nick is no longer available, 
<jussi01> Cheek1: we dont deal with the nicknames here, I suggest you ask in #freenode
<ikonia> oh, it's not registered
<Cheek1> \﻿Type « /nick Cheeky
<Cheek1> ermm .. for good?
<Cheek1> yeah .. its wierd .. coz i think it was .. me .. who used that name .. for some reason iam still on irc.. but with two name this and cheeky 
<ikonia> someone else was using that nick until a few minutes ago, if you join #freenode they can explain it to you
<Cheek1> ok thnks 
 * ikonia enjoys a double helping of humble pie
<jussi01> ikonia: we all make mistakes - dont stress it
<ikonia> I'm getting asked in pm now if "we did this to him", I think he's referencing his nick name
<ikonia> jussi01: learnt to hit refresh every time
<jussi01> *hugs*
<ikonia> 11:56 <Cheek1> did you guys har my ubuntu box or something ?
<ikonia> 11:56 <ikonia> har your ubuntu box ?
<ikonia> 11:56 <Cheek1> harm
<Myrtti> PLZ CAN HAZ COFFEE NAO?
<jussi01> no...
<Myrtti> COFFEE NAO!?
 * elkbuntu jabs Myrtti with the caffeine IV
<LjL> i joined just at the right moment
<Pici> Right after a netsplit?
<LjL> Pici: right before. at least it was a small netsplit and not *immediately* after i joined, otherwise bye bye to my connection
<elkbuntu> it's been going on for at least an hour and a half i know of
<LjL> elkbuntu: yeah, he's recapping to me
<elkbuntu> it made the asia/oceania meeting nice and tricky
<Pici> eww.
<LjL> elkbuntu: i'm a subscriber to the concept that meetings should be held with everyone connected to one server
<LjL> because yes, Murphy does inequivocally say that netsplits will happen during a meeting
<elkbuntu> heh, we're hard pressed getting a quorum, let alone coordinating connections
<ikonia> quorum is a must
<ikonia> could someone who is in #ubuntu-meeting see at what point I left
<ikonia> I think the netsplit has borked some of my channels as it still shows me as in there, but I can't see anything /topic etc etc
<LjL> ikonia: what server are you on?
<ikonia> kubrick
<LjL> ikonia: go ask floodbot2 then :P
<LjL> maniheer is getting on my nerves
<ikonia> damn it auto_Bel.pl didn't work
<ikonia> didn't put a forward on, I've sent a pm to mookid to join this channel if he wishes to discuss this futher
<ikonia> just as an FYI 
<bazhang> oh joy :)
<Pici> eh?
<ikonia> Pici: a user in #ubuntu, just used auto_bleh to forward him here, but for some reason it dodn't put the forward on 
<Pici> ikonia: 10:54:57 >>>> mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@httpd.info!#ubuntu-ops] by ikonia ?
<mookid> I was summoned
<ikonia> Pici ooh it did work, Hmmm irssi is playing up
<mookid> I call to the stand, me
<ikonia> mookid: thanks for coming
<mookid> hey no problem
<mookid> I get a chance to speak to you so I'm a winner here
<ikonia> it's a quick request to get you to read the ubuntu irc guidelines that where sent to you, as your behaviour in #ubuntu was causing a disruption, so rather than discuss it in #ubuntu it seemed sensible to bring you here
<mookid> That's what robert mugabe said
<mookid> 'disruption'
<ikonia> if you don't want to discuss this sensibly, thats fine, 
<ikonia> I'll leave you be 
<mookid> ?
<mookid> so I make a valid point and you tell me I'm not being sensible
<mookid> the point is.. if you make vague rules up that don't actually mean anything
<mookid> what exactly do you expect?
<ikonia> I'm not discussing robert mugabe, I'm mkaing a polite request for you to read the irc guidelines to participate better
<mookid> I'm telling you, the rules are nonsensical - 'disruption'.. cmon..
<ikonia> what part is not clear
<mookid> define disruption
<ikonia> happy to clarify
<mookid> in a way which prevents you from making stuf up as you go along
<ikonia> making stuff up ?
<mookid> I get it.. you're important - I believe you
<ikonia> I'm not at all
<ikonia> disuption is pretty much anythign that moves the channel away from ubuntu support or helping people
<mookid> I know several people who complain about your attitude
<bazhang> mookid, you were being disruptive.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> mookid, your removal was more than righteous
<mookid> I typed one line.. it was done.. what good does it do anyone to draw more attention to it? other than let you display your massive e-dong to the rest of the channel?
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mookid> seriously.
<ikonia> mookid it wasn't one line, you whee asked to stop and carried out
<mookid> I was asked to stop something I'd already done
<mookid> how does that make sense
<ikonia> you where asked, then posted more
<mookid> you just saw an opportunity to tell someoen what to do
<ikonia> you pushed a user out of the channel
<ikonia> then tried to defend that
<mookid> no I didnt
<mookid> I was clearly joking.. the guy even reacted in a way to say that he knew I was joking
<ikonia> mookid: then left
<ikonia> "I get the hint"
<mookid> I know.. I saw it..
<ikonia> was his parting comment
<bazhang> mookid, it is a support channel not a joke channel
<mookid> he parting comment was actually 'fuckers'
<bazhang> mookid, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat and jokes
<mookid> why do you have to proceduralise everything?
<ikonia> I didn't see that parting comment or I would have spoke to him about it, 
<bazhang> mookid, read the links given you
<mookid> linux for human beings.. IRC channel for beardy robot-people
<bazhang> mookid, no need to drag this out.
<mookid> yeah probably better to kick ban me from here aswell
<ikonia> mookid honestly, the lines where just to help you get a drift on the channels topic
<mookid> rather than stand your ground
<bazhang> mookid, unless that is your intent
<ikonia> mookid: if you read the guidelines you'll be fine, just helps the channel stay on topic and flow
<mookid> I just think that attitudes like this arehalf of the problem with open source
<ikonia> mookid: attitudes like yorus then must be the other half of the issue
<Pici> If you cannot follow our channel guidelines then you can show yourself the door.  
<mookid> point proven
<mookid> thanks
<mookid> how can you exist in this 'free' movement
<mookid> and have the gaul to make statements like that
<ikonia> mookid: it's not a free movment channel
<mookid> really?
<ikonia> it's a support channel that has guidlines for participation
<bazhang> mookid, why prolong this.
<mookid> why not?
<bazhang> its a very busy channel
<mookid> this is interesting me
<bazhang> and you were being very disruptive
<ikonia> mookid: please just glance through the documents to get an idea for the channels guidlines
<mookid> very?
<mookid> you sure about that?
<ikonia> there is no problem
<bazhang> indeed
<mookid> look - if you continue to approach shit like this you'll just repel people
<ikonia> mookid calm down on the language
<mookid> fuck, sorry
<ikonia> thats also covered int eh guidlines and will help you not slip up in the main channels
<bazhang> reminds me of cheeky
<ikonia> I didn't want it to come to that, I only removed him from the channel as I didn't want this discussion to start in #ubuntu which is where it would have gone
<Pici> ikonia: sorry, but I think we were just going in circles.
<bazhang> he doth protest too much
<ikonia> Pici: not at all, just dissapointed
<Pici> ikonia: I know the feeling.
<ikonia> Pici: not with you, that he wouldn't just conform a bit
<Pici> ikonia: Right.  
<jussi01> shiny new hampster wheels ordered!! :D
<ikonia> I expect a blog post
<jussi01> ikonia: yep, probaly do it when I get it next week
<jussi01> clarification: Im getting a new PC:
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> Oh. Thats not nearly as exciting.
<jussi01> Pici: it is for me... go bury your head
<Pici> okay.
<jussi01> :D
 * Pici gets the Troll spray
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's rubbish that everyone who seems to be a bit lost is considered a potential troll....but 9/10 they are
<Pici> Its unfortunate.
<ikonia> it is rubbish
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> he is a troll 
<ikonia> looking at him in offtopic
<Pici> @bansearch dystopianray
<ubottu> No matches found for dystopianray!n=dystopia@pdpc/supporter/student/dystopianray in #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> darn
<ikonia> nah, not that obvious
<ikonia> @bansearch dystopianray #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for dystopianray!n=dystopia@pdpc/supporter/student/dystopianray in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I wonder if language is an issue
<Pici> Hes in in #ubuntu before.  It was before I started putting proper timestamps on my logs, so at least a few months ago.  And he was quite normal then.
<Pici> Being the helper too, not the helped.
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> he started off so odd in #ubuntu
<ikonia> more so as if he's been in before, why ask what ubuntu is ?
<Pici> He is still odd.
<ikonia> if he's helping he obviously knows what it is
<Pici> Same name, ident, and ip.
<ikonia> something odd with it, can help out and has been in #ubuntu before, but claims not to know what ubuntu is, or anything about it
<ikonia> it started off looking like a beos troll
<LjL> a beos troll?
<LjL> what a refined sort of troll
<Pici> It was weird.
<LjL> i can haz CP/M flamewarz
<ikonia> well, it wasn't a troll, it looked like thats where it was going
<Pici> 12:07:42 <dystopianray> why did mark shuttleworth make an operating system using linux?
<LjL> why is the earth flat, for that matter?
<ikonia> are the stars just pin holes in the curtain of night
<LjL> ikonia: that's because some air needs to pass or we'd die suffucated, duh
<ikonia> could someone explain this https://launchpad.net/~club-ubuntu
<ikonia> genuine question
<ikonia> I'm curious to why a "group" that is against the coc is being allowed a launhpad team ?
<Daviey> You don't need to agree to the CoC to have a LP team
<ikonia> ahhh 
<ikonia> thats where I may have it not straight
<ikonia> I thought you had to agree to the coc to get ubuntu teams 
<Daviey> It also looks like they've been doing some good work, which is great
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> where ?
<Daviey> One example, 5 a day - they are 11th best proforming team
<ikonia> proforming ?
<ikonia> (sorry - not trying to be dense)
<ikonia> what do you mean by proforming ?
<Daviey> performing*
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> performing in what
<Daviey> 5 a day
<ikonia> the launchpad page doens't show much
<ikonia> 5 a day ?
<ikonia> again, not trying to be thick, just not familer with all the terms
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<Pici> !5-a-day
<ubottu> 5-a-day is a community event where each person will take 5 bugs a day and work on them. Everyone is invited to help no matter your abilities! More information available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<ikonia> ooh, even a factoid
<Pici> !5aday is <alias> 5-a-day
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<ikonia> Daviey how can you see those sort of stats, I couldn't see anything on the wiki page
<ikonia> launchpad page sorry
<Pici> ikonia: http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<ikonia> Pici: thats handy, but I meant how did Daviey know that they where doing that and to look there
<ikonia> eg: does it list what people are up to / participating in
<Daviey> For a team "formed" begining of Aug - that's good IMO
<Pici> It lists what the top 50 teams are all time are.
<Pici> and concidering the rest are mostly loco teams, its pretty good.
<ikonia> Daviey depends what they are doing, hence why I was curious to how you got he info as I couldn't see anything, be interested to know what else they are working on 
<ikonia> Daviey sorry, I didn't expalin that very well
<ikonia> I meant how did you know to look at the 5 a day info, eg: what listed that they where working on the 5 a day
<Pici> I assume he was looking at 5-a-day for something else and saw them.
<ikonia> hence my interest/curiosity
<ikonia> interested to know how to see what teams are working on in general, as launchpad only shows bugs/answers/blueprints
<Daviey> I just happend to see them on the stats page.. when the ubuntu uk podcast did our segment :)
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<ompaul> ohh he away 
<ompaul> ahh well
<LjL> what ompaul?
<ompaul> LjL, pm
 * jussi01 doesnt understand why ljl keeps that "see the message from ubotu" script...
<LjL> because i'd still like ubottu's own message to be removed when i use it, mostly
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Pici> Its a Myrtti. yay.
<jussi01> Pici: you need a :D or :) after that or it sounds really sarcastic.... :P
<Myrtti> my feet *HURT*
<Myrtti> and I had to say something in front of an audience
<jussi01> awww... :P
<Pici> Nervous?
<Myrtti> was
<Myrtti> Monty Widenius and some other Finnish semi-FLOSS-celebrities
<Pici> I'm sure you did fine.
<Myrtti> yeah, I think so too
<Myrtti> I'm just mad about that the 3 months of work the summercoders did was crammed into a five minute lightning talk each
<Myrtti> and they had to try to "shout" over people getting drinks and eating
<jussi01> thats a mongrel...
<Pici> I'm usually not nervous talking in front of people if I know what I'm talking about.
<jussi01> Pici: me either, unless they know more about it than me...
<LjL> Pici: why are you always nervous when talking in front of people?
<Pici> LjL: :P
<Tm_T> kids...
<Tm_T> I hated my speech, glad it wasn't important (:)
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> @bansearch Martiini
<ubottu> No matches found for martiini!n=ubuntu@80-235-32-224-dsl.mus.estpak.ee in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> @bansearch Martiini #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for martiini!n=ubuntu@80-235-32-224-dsl.mus.estpak.ee in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> right
<ompaul> @bansearch marti
<ubottu> No matches found for marti!*@* in #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> @bansearch martini
<ubottu> No matches found for martini!*@* in #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> @bansearch martini #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for martini!*@* in #ubuntu
<ompaul> i thought that nick was spelt some other way
<ompaul> @bansearch Martiini #ubuntu
<ubottu> Match: *!*@80-235-32-224-dsl.mus.estpak.ee by ompaul in #ubuntu on Oct 07 2008 20:04:34 (ID: 5293)
<ompaul> Myrtti, ^^ it was going to happen
<ompaul> and in pm the complements were flying 
<ompaul> so much so that I pulled the how to win friends and influence people theme :-/
<Myrtti> örbörm
<ompaul> he keeps insulting me ;-) 
<ompaul> some people don't learn
<ompaul> perhaps education has begun
<Tm_T> night, kids, this old fart needs some sleep
<ompaul> Tm_T, old, you is no older than a quark
<jussi01> PriceChild: Ping
<ompaul> I wonder how it would be if we were to introduce the floodbots in here with only one function to mute people who say ping ;-)
 * ompaul thinks I would be on the banlist forever
 * jussi01 goes to ban ompaul
<PriceChild> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> PriceChild: got a moment for a quick PM?
<PriceChild> sure
<ompaul> @bansearch ward1983 #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for ward1983!n=ward@91.178.96.187 in #ubuntu
<ompaul> LjL, did he / she / it pm you?
<LjL> ompaul: no, but he was trolling #freenode a moment ago, i'm just waiting for half an excuse to ban him
<ompaul> LjL, I have half of one, I want the other half :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-08
<LjL> ...
<ompaul> ohh come on
<LjL> you just couldn't have typed that in 2 seconds
<ompaul> I was sitting there waiting
<ompaul> it was obvious from the off 
<LjL> you didn't know he'd change nicknames
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> but the message was "apt"
<ompaul> he was taking the proverbial from the off
 * LjL stops suspecting ompaul tricked in into the nickname change :P
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> LjL, well the nick change was just going "BAN ME"
<ompaul> I was waiting on any reason 
<ompaul> and that was one - albeit a tad weak
<ompaul> but anyone calling themselves troll does not want help :)
<ompaul> now if they called themselves the name of a fictional under the bridge creature
<ompaul> LjL, did you look at inx?
<LjL> ah no not yet
<LjL> i'm busy setting up a computer for my mom
<LjL> (where "setting up" means removing stuff from the ntfs partition to make space for ubuntu)
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> I'm off for the night
<ompaul> see ye tomorrow
<ubottu> Laney called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ezzieyguywuf> i've lost my irc password and cannot recover it using "/msg nickserv sendpass <my nick>" b/c it says I am not authorized. Can someone help me?
<ezzieyguywuf> any ops in here?!
<nalioth> ezzieyguywuf: we can't help you with network issues
<ezzieyguywuf> who should i ask for help then?
<nalioth> but you should probably check your email anyway
<nalioth> #freenode handles network issues
<ezzieyguywuf> hehe i just checked it and i got help
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks to whoever sent it
<nalioth> ezzieyguywuf: #freenode is the place for network help
<ezzieyguywuf> ok thanks
<Pici> I'm getting some complaints about the poltical discussions in -offtopic.  I'm going to try to keep an eye on it.
<genii> There is a guy for a long time now in #ubuntu that is just likely too thick to understand how to /join #someroomname          Any way to just forcibly boot him there and get him out of our hair?
<genii> Sorry, #kubuntu
<nalioth> genii: there you go
<nalioth> genii: #asterisk is +r, so nobody can join it unless they're identified to services
<genii> Ah, so he needs to register?
<nalioth> genii: or identify, one or the other
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, carpediem said: ubottu's flash advice is lacking.
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (iceer123)
<Mez> it's wednesday right?
<Flannel> For the majority of the world, yes.
<Flannel> Mez: there's a new xkcd that came out a few hours ago, so yes.
<Mez> thats why I was asking
<elky_work> he seriously needs to make posters of the depth and height comics
<jussi01> Morning Peoples
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> heya Flannel :D
<Myrtti> uff. wwwwweird. *10* hours, I repeat, *TEN* HOURS of sleep.
<Myrtti> I feel like a new person
<jussi01> good :)
<ikonia> morning
<ubottu> RAOF called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> jimmy_birer called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<jussi01> and I have no powahs in there...
<ikonia> got it
<jussi01> good. 
<Pici> icesword: How can.. nevermind
<ikonia> ?
 * Pici shrugs
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (quangcuong_manch)
<elkbuntu> tard central?
<jussi01> ikonia: you need to fix your script.
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> thanks jussi01 
<ikonia> well spotted
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> My logs say you deopped yourself after the ban.
<ikonia> yes, but it doesn't
<ikonia> same way my logs showed the banforward failing the other day
<Pici> weird.
<ikonia> but it didn't fail, it worked
<ikonia> need to sit down and go through it
<jussi01> ikonia: also, you are only banning, not removing also
<Pici> ikonia: What client are you using?
<ikonia> jussi01 didn't want to remove him, he was quite so I wanted to talk to him as I've sen that IP under a differnt nick earlier today
<ikonia> Pici irssi
<ikonia> jussi01: that one was intentional 
<Pici> hm.
<LjL> ikonia: i know it's annoying but it just has to happen at some point :P
<ikonia> LjL guess I should have removed him too, I thought if I kicked him he'd sign off again  (he did anyway)
<LjL> ikonia: was talking about being in ! ops
<LjL> you are now
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> is ther a way to do "/nofity" with ip addresses rather than nick
<ikonia> almost like "host_notify"
<Pici> ikonia: no, but you can do /who hostname  and possibly get responses, but it depends on the umode of the person.
<ikonia> Pici yes, but thats real time only
<ikonia> no big deal 
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> ikonia: perhaps he was just responding to the ops call? 
<ikonia> possibly
<ikonia> but it's another non-isp ip address
<Pici> Is my client broken or has there been a severe lack of activity in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> Pici nope, nothing going on
<ikonia> apart from callan_ flloding me in pm with can I know you 
<jussi01> ikonia: I hate those ones... have you said no yet?
<ikonia> he logged off after about 30 lines
<LjL> Pici: actually it's weird lately, sometimes there is as much activity as there can be, and there's always a respectable 1300-1400 users... but sometimes there's this weird lack of activity that just didn't happen some months ago, unless it's just me
<ikonia> odd with it coming up to release
<ikonia> normally "hi is 8.10 stable eyet" is every 20 seconds
<ikonia> all quiet then 3 at once
<LjL> plus fffff, but i muted that one in time
<LjL> (he was just clueless)
<ikonia> that was a little manic
<LjL> jrib: you're making people use *sabayon* now? shame on you
<Pici> Whoops, removed the wrong person.
<ikonia> will there be an ubuntu-release-part again ?
<ikonia> party even
<Pici> Probably
<jussi01> Id say so...
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> I already have my alias ready
<ikonia> ugh
<ikonia> more whooping and randomness
<Pici> !party ~= s/Hardy/Intrepid/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> Pici: fail
<LjL> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Intrepid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseParties
<Pici> Hm?
<LjL> uh, no, not fail...
<LjL> <ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Intrepid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<Pici> I did the command again privately with ubottu :P
<LjL> right
<LjL> so i fail
<Pici> Too slow
<LjL> can't we, uhm
<Pici> um?
<LjL> the bot has hardcoded variables
<LjL> i'm wondering if we could have less hardcoded ones
<LjL> such as $nextrelease, say
<LjL> so we could change a couple of factoids in one move
 * Myrtti huggles LjL 
<Myrtti> you silly Italian you
<Myrtti> *pinch*
<LjL> italians are lazy and that's our strength
<Myrtti> no but you're just so cute
<LjL> i know, i know
<Myrtti> LjL: say meaow
<LjL> woof
<Myrtti> boo.
<jussi01> right...
<Pici> quack
<jussi01> *chomp*
<LjL> which one of us did you eat?
<jussi01> the duck
<Pici> :(
<LjL> good good
<jussi01> dont partivularly like dog or cat for food..
<Pici> cats go boo?
<jussi01> and boo... what kind of animal is that...
<LjL> jussi01: prejudice, have you ever tried em?
<jussi01> LjL: no, but I know people who have...
<LjL> i don't, and am glad
<ikonia> http://www.projecthugo.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=369
<ikonia> my cat
<LjL> ikonia: tastes good
<jussi01> One of the teachers at the polytechnic I was educated at is a vietnam vet...
<ikonia> LjL nice !
<LjL> ikonia: do you sell the whool?
<jussi01> Damn, I cant wait till next week.. the suspense is killing me...
<Pici> My neighbor's cat: http://gallery.nullcortex.com/photography/Macro/animals/IMG_2611.JPG.php
<ikonia> LjL whool ?
<jussi01> WANT NEW PC NOW!!!!
<LjL> wool
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> I should
<Pici> wooly
<ikonia> stupid persians
<ikonia> Pici: thats a good photo
<Pici> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> did you take it ?
<Pici> Yes.
<ikonia> very sharp image
<Myrtti> meh. I want a cat
<Myrtti> cats are good for cuddles
<Pici> I kind of want one.
<Pici> I have no pets currently.
<Myrtti> ikonia: your cat is so cuddly
<LjL> Pici: is that a Canon?
<Pici> LjL: Yes. Digital Rebel (the first one)
<Pici> EOS300D
<LjL> it looked like a canon. couldn't say for sure whether it was a DSLR, but the lack of artifacts strongly made me suspect so
<Pici> LjL: The 'image info' link has the exif information.
<LjL> Pici: wait that was taken with the flash?
<LjL> it's contrasty for sure, but i would have thought natural light
<Pici> LjL: It was in the evening, and I used the on-camera flash iirc.
<Myrtti> ikonia: she(?) is so beautiful
<ikonia> Myrtti thank you, she is
<jrib> !didn't work is <alias> doesn't work
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<Dave2> awww
<LjL> ¡could have not been working is <alias> doesn't work
<jrib> heh
<ikonia> jrib: +o in #u
<LjL> why exactly did they make "install" and "live" two separate options on the cd?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> my client is borked
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> ikonia: try pm?
<ikonia> LjL: not just that, it's borked in general I may have to restart it
<ikonia> right re-starting my client
<ikonia> it's borked
<ikonia> I'm sure it's got a memory leak or something
<LjL> bah, one step forward, two steps back. an "install" icon on an otherwise "live" desktop *is* the right way to make a system installer, just as it was on the amiga and mac
<LjL> instead, hey, let's make a perfectly graphical installer *but* not have it work on a live desktop, so it can be way slower than a text-mode installer yet give you real advantages
<stdin> LjL: the install option just starts the installer in a basic X session IIRC
<LjL> stdin: yeah, like i said. seems pretty gratuitous. i hope at least it's still available as an icon on the "live" session (yet that doesn't help much since there isn't any clue about that in the boot menu)
<stdin> the install icon is still on the desktop, yeah
<LjL> why didn't i burn the minimal cd anyway, reading cds is such a pain
<stdin> though, I had no clue what the difference was between them until was installing on a friends PC and thought "What does that do?"
<ikonia> jrib: what was the spanish/brazil guy saying ?
<LjL> just i'm from brazil, anyone from brazil, anyone speak portuguese, blah blah
<jrib> ikonia: "anyone there?"   His second comment was brazilian slang I didn't get.  I had him in a pm and told him how to join the proper channel
<Pici> qtal?
 * LjL larts everyone who can't recognize languages, anyway
<LjL> Pici: that's spanish, too
<Pici> LjL: /me shrugs
<jrib> "valeu galera abraco"
<jrib> abraco is hug
<jrib> valeu is "was worth it"
<ikonia> jrib: ahh
<Pici> If it looks like spanish, but has ç , its portuguese.  That and whois/dns is what I use.
<jrib> ola = pt, hola = es
<LjL> Pici, "alguem" is portuguese, "alguien" is spanish. "ola" is portuguese, "hola" spanish
<Pici> LjL: Ah. /me notes
<LjL> and in case they ask if anyone speaks their language, falar is portuguese, hablar is spanish
<LjL> the "ola" isn't exceedinly reliable though since spaniards aren't particularly fond of actually typing the letter H anyway
<ikonia> wgatever happened to kartakane (spelling) ?
<ikonia> the guy who was doing the ubuntu hawai stuff
<Pici> ikonia: kahrytan
<ikonia> wasn't he pushing some stuff at the council
<ikonia> Pici: yes that him
<ikonia> all that stuff's going quiet
<ikonia> gone
<jussi01> yeah, he got klined
<ikonia> oh, well I guess that sorts that
<ikonia> and explains why it all went quiet
<jussi01> yeps
<Pici> heh, nice name "HenryHeron"
<ikonia> Pici: I was chuckling at that
<Pici> hehe
 * ikonia dies
 * jussi01 giggles at: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7654254.stm
<Pici> weird.
<Myrtti> jussi01: that's so ... romantic and nice.
 * Myrtti larts jussi01 
<jussi01> oi!!
<Daviey> jussi01: sadly, they live rather close to me :(
<ikonia> ha ha !
<jussi01> Daviey: eh-heh!! :P
<Daviey> tis alright, i'm moving
<jussi01> but still, I guess its good they cleaned up some...
<ikonia> Daviey: there are nutters everywhere
<Daviey> yeah, i did my bit in helping there challenge by littering.
<Daviey> their*
<Myrtti> :-(
<jussi01> yeah, especially $where-ikonia-lives :P
<ikonia> jussi01: it's true
<Myrtti> you make me depressed
<Daviey> aww poor Myrtti 
<ikonia> hendra is starting to become randomly annoying
<jussi01> Im hungry: do I a) go downstairs and fix myself something to eat? b) call the pizza delivery service or c) wait till my wife gets home so I can eat with her?
<ikonia> jussi01 c.) 
<ikonia> jussi01: you'll get better karma
<jussi01> ikonia: damn you... hungry!!! :P
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> karam is worth it
<jussi01> well decided to call the wife, she said she wont be home for ages, so Im eating :D
<ikonia> lucky
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> my brain crashed
<Pici> Oh no!
<jussi01> ikonia: you want to see what I fixed myself? nom nom :D http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/14144/
<Myrtti> hm.
<Myrtti> slamFIST and that ubuntu feller at -ot at the same time...
<Myrtti> kind of disturbing.
<Myrtti> jussi01: dinner at your place?
<jussi01> Myrtti: doubt you can make it in time...
<jussi01> and here is my new home office setup :D
<jussi01> http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/14146/
<Myrtti> I'm getting paranoid about that slamfist feller
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<_Zeus_> check out this factoid
<_Zeus_> !nice
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<_Zeus_> i mean, what the?
<Myrtti> !-nice
<ubottu> nice is <alias> terminal - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 21:53:33
<Myrtti> whutthe
<_Zeus_> yeah, i know
<Myrtti> suggestions?
<_Zeus_> well, i guess it could be either "be nice" or something about nicing a process
<_Zeus_> so, which one?
<Myrtti> !unalias nice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unalias nice
<Myrtti> !forget nice
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<_Zeus_> is that cause you have op powers?
<Myrtti> let's start that
<Myrtti> let's start with that
<_Zeus_> ok, so... which one should !nice refer to?
<Myrtti> yes and no
<jussi01> _Zeus_: no, its cause I like her :P (and cause she is on the IRC team)
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 
 * _Zeus_ slowly walks away...
<_Zeus_> :P
<jussi01> Myrtti: you should unforget nice if you are planning to change it...
<Myrtti> jussi01: yes, but for now it is forgotten
<Myrtti> since it makes no sense
<_Zeus_> !nice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice
<_Zeus_> cool.  i have no idea how that one got in there :P
<Myrtti> if there really is a suggestion for a better version, then it can be redone
<_Zeus_> well, the question is what !nice should refer to
<jussi01> how about !nice is <alias>botabuse
<Myrtti> hm, cheese.
<jussi01> :D
<_Zeus_> lol
<jussi01> Myrtti: as  you saw, I had some brie with my dinner :D
<Myrtti> shut up
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> though.
<Myrtti> I had my tomato-mozzarella-basil salad as an appetizer and wrapped my dinner with some Karjalanpaisti
<_Zeus_> some WHAT?
<Myrtti> *bwurp*
<_Zeus_> Karjalanpaisti is ?
<_Zeus_> sounds middle eastern
<Myrtti> kind of pot roast
<_Zeus_> huh
<Myrtti> Finnish/Carelian/partly Russian
<_Zeus_> huh
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karelian_hot_pot
<_Zeus_> sounds good
<_Zeus_> :)
<Myrtti> nomnom.
<Myrtti> _Zeus_: any suggestion would be welcome
<_Zeus_> ok, how about this
<_Zeus_> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely.  Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<_Zeus_> i think it might have more info than needed, not sure
<Myrtti> !unforget nice
<ubottu> I suddenly remember nice again, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no nice is <reply> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<_Zeus_> cool
<_Zeus_> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<jussi01> 'Nice' work... :P
<_Zeus_> no one did my top factiod yet
<_Zeus_> LO
<_Zeus_> *:P
<jussi01> !scope | _Zeus_
<ubottu> _Zeus_: We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<_Zeus_> :P anyway, cya l8r.  leave i shall
<Pici> jrib: For your file: <?AJP> Hi! How can I make my Transmission work?  <DigitalFiz> AJP, take it to a mechanic
<jussi01> rofl!!
<Daviey> ompaul!
 * ompaul hugs Daviey 
<ompaul> dude I own you dinner
<ompaul> no I'll write that again
<ompaul> dude I owe you dinner
<ompaul> and some pints
<ompaul> it was the stupid router was bust
<ompaul> (new but bust)
<Daviey> :(
<ompaul> we replaced the router first thing in the morning
<Daviey> and it "just worked"tm ?
<ompaul> more or less - we had to switch from night mode :)
<Tm_T> good morning kids
<Pici> Hallo Tm_T 
<ubottu> In ubottu, dvyjones said: no is Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gåå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Myrtti> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Myrtti> why haven't I noticed that
<Tm_T> paa =)
<Myrtti> though I have no idea how to change that
<Pici> eh?
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> well...
<Myrtti> 1no no is ...
<jussi01> like: !no, no is blah
<Tm_T> Myrtti: pää olkapää polvet varpaat ..
<Tm_T> peppu!
<Myrtti> !no, no is <reply> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gåå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gåå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Myrtti> ok...
<Myrtti> so it worked anyway
<dvyjones> Double åå, Should be single...
<dvyjones> (gåå)
<Tm_T> indeedio
<Myrtti> oh.
 * Tm_T huggggggggggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> your mistake, not mine
<Myrtti> !no, no is <reply> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Pici> Takk!
 * Tm_T hugs jussi01 too
 * jussi01 hugs Tm_T back
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !tor is <reply> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR, or java clients due to  a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloak
<Myrtti> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Myrtti> !-tor
<ubottu> tor is <alias> hostmask - added by ompaul on 2006-08-01 15:49:28 - last edited by LjL on 2007-12-11 16:45:33
<ubottu> tor has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-11-04 23:20:20 - last edited by ompaul on 2008-09-13 16:29:12
<Myrtti> eh.
<Pici> what
<Pici> Weird.
<Pici> !-tor
<ubottu> tor is <alias> hostmask - added by ompaul on 2006-08-01 15:49:28 - last edited by LjL on 2007-12-11 16:45:33
<ubottu> tor has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-11-04 23:20:20 - last edited by ompaul on 2008-09-13 16:29:12
<Myrtti> !-hostmask
<ubottu> hostmask aliases: mask, unaffiliated, cloak, cloaks, tor-#ubuntu-ops, tor-#ubuntu-proxy-users, gateway - added by Madpilot on 2006-08-03 04:55:35 - last edited by LjL on 2007-12-11 16:40:41
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> Still odd, but okay.
<ompaul> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ompaul> !-cloak
<ubottu> cloak is <alias> hostmask - added by apokryphos on 2006-07-01 02:14:53
<ompaul> wow remember the greek guy :)
<Myrtti> why is there a !tor for ...
<Myrtti> why is there a special tor factoid for -ops?
<Pici> I dont know...
<Pici> !forget tor-#ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> !tor is <alias> hostmask
<ubottu> But tor already means something else!
<Pici> !no tor is <alias> hostmask
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !hostmask ~= s/#cloak/#cloaks/
<Myrtti> Pici: but now it's still !tor ... !tor
<PriceChild> !hostmask
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Pici> oh
<Myrtti> !tor
<Pici> -tor
<Pici> !-tor
<ubottu> tor is <alias> hostmask - added by LjL on 2007-11-04 23:20:20 - last edited by Pici on 2008-10-08 19:04:48
<Pici> okay... should be good now
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, abhishek said: ubottu : the page is too long where do I find the topic you're talking about
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> "[22:14] < Freakin_Busy> hey, i want to make a stand alone web server to do many things.  i want it to stream audio, host apache, host FTP, as well as  host irc bots. Is the ubuntu server the right thing for this?"
<Myrtti> NOOOO IT'S NOT A WEB SERVER!!!!!!1111
<Myrtti> DOH.
<Pici> I need break from #ubuntu... 
<jussi01> I love it when people talk to ubottu, its so funny.
<jussi01> Myrtti: I think we need a !gender factoid detailing that ubottu is indeed female
<jussi01> or slot it into !bot or something :D
<Myrtti> make the bot factoid info page pink.
<Pici> hah
<Myrtti> that should do it.
<Myrtti> no need to explain it any further
<Pici> Change !bot out of the first person and use 'she' and 'her' ?
<PriceChild> !yourself
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> just point them there if anyone asks.
<Myrtti> "see, she likes pink..."
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> I can't imagine the pain if we did that.
<jussi01> Myrtti: what is it about you and pink....
<Pici> Whats wrong with pink?
<Myrtti> well make it purple with butterflies then
<Myrtti> or yellow with bumblebees
<jussi01> nothing, just Myrtti has an intense fascination with the colour
<Tm_T> pink && purple, new Kubuntu theme!
<PriceChild> sounds more like an ubuntuforums theme
 * Tm_T hugggles Myrtti 
<PriceChild> missing lime green though
<jussi01> oh bleh!
<Pici> I made a pink/purple phpbb (or was it vbulliten) theme once.
<Tm_T> jussi01: =)
<jussi01> Tm_T: go start supporting the freemantle dockers...
<Myrtti> fine, I'll shut up about pink.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no you don't
<Tm_T> jussi01: naah, no need to
<jussi01> where is Gary - we need him to chime in on this discussion
<jussi01> :D
<Tm_T> Gary Cooper?
<jussi01> !gary
<ubottu> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<Myrtti> GazzaK
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I know, it was a joke
<jussi01> hehe, what happened to gary's old factoid...
<Myrtti> hehe
 * jussi01 considers adding a !myrtti factoid :P
<jussi01> !myrtti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myrtti
<Myrtti> I don't need one
<Seeker`> !jussi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jussi
<Seeker`> !jussi01
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jussi01
<PriceChild> I would, but I don't know the colour codes for pink.
<Tm_T> 2232.06 < Amarok> * Tm_T = The last of the last of the cutie pies  [added by: ~JessicaX^]
<Myrtti> dholbach doesn't need one, why should I?
<Myrtti> does jono have a factoid?
<Myrtti> I don't need a factoid.
<jussi01> !jono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jono
<Myrtti> see?
<Myrtti> I don't need a factoid
<Myrtti> move along
<jussi01> so... they are boring
<jussi01> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<Myrtti> this is not the factoid you are looking for
<jussi01> just Myrtti
<Tm_T> erp
<Myrtti> move along
<jussi01> Myrtti: is embbarrassed :P
<Myrtti> besides, jono isn't boring
<Myrtti> think of cheesecake.jpeg
<Myrtti> mmmmmmmmmmm cheesecake
<Myrtti> *drool*
 * Tm_T Krabs Myrtti to save place
<jussi01> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<Myrtti> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<Myrtti> !cake-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> The cake is a lie.
<Myrtti> !pie-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> PIE PIE PIE http://media.kaarsemaker.net/taart.jpg
<Tm_T> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<jussi01> ok, maybe we should now quit abusing the bot...
<Myrtti> ehm.
<ompaul> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Myrtti> since when has xubuntu *not* been officially supported? or have I missed something out?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<LjL> Myrtti: i thought it was demoted to universe
<Myrtti> ah, ok
<LjL> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.66 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, __mikem said: ubottu: nickspoon is <reply>There is no nickspoon.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-09
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
 * Hobbsee wonders if eagles has tried coming back again.
 * Pici has not seen him since he was last here with you
<Hobbsee> oh, excellent :)
<Hobbsee> Oh.  And what I actually came in for was to mention that it looks like we need more ops for -meeting, and perhaps -motu too.  I'll deal with the -motu ones, as i've got access there, but it would be great if someone with power would find and appoint some more -meeting ops.
<Hobbsee> (preferably before release)
<StevenK> Hi. I just got privmsg'd by emma, and I thought I should report it
<Pici> StevenK: What did she message you about?
<StevenK> #ubuntu-uncensored, and my suspected lurking there
<elky_work> StevenK: that channel is back?
<StevenK> No, but it seems she is plotting another like it
 * nalioth blinks
<nalioth> StevenK: i suspect you're behind the times.  such a channel exists at this time.
<StevenK> Ahh
<elky_work> StevenK: please post an email to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com with more details about this
<StevenK> I'm not concerned about the channel, I'm concerned about her privmsg'ing me randomly
<StevenK> elky_work: Awww, but that involves reaching for my mail client
<StevenK> And IRC is closer
<elky_work> indeed, as are we. it seems she's not changed at all, and we'd like as much information about your encounter as is possible for you to give us
<nalioth> include your logs, please
<StevenK> I'd rather not post them publically
<elky_work> the list isnt public
<elky_work> that's why i suggested that list
<StevenK> Ah
<nalioth> StevenK: the irc-council@ is not a public list
 * StevenK grumbles at elky_work and write a mail
<elky_work> StevenK: grumbling only works f2f, which involves you actually showing up at SLUG sometime this millenia ;)
 * StevenK hand waves
<elky_work> hrm, this daal is a warmer mild than i anticipated
<ubottu> _Zeus_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky_work> StevenK: the email has been received, thank you :)
<StevenK> elky_work: No trouble :-)
<elky_work> well, not for you or i
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> Anyone seen the latest post to the ubuntu-devel list? Also the recent edits to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit ?
<Pici> I'm heading off to sleep, will reply to email in the morning if no one else has.
<mneptok> WHAM! BAM! THANK YOU VAN DAMME!
<ompaul> just marked <sipowitz> with a mute unmute - they left the channel on a swear word before anyone answered their question
<Mez> hmm, any PHP coders in here interested in joining up on a new project
<ompaul> Mez, better to say "see this: url with in php stuffz" ;-)
<ompaul> morning Mez anywayz
<Mez> ompaul, is hush hush atm
<ompaul> Mez, then the advert is fail 
<ompaul> :-/
<jussi01> Morning all
<Myrtti> morning
<Gary> a PINK phpbb theme!
<Myrtti> see?
<Gary> Myrtti: I saw your pink theme - it was very pink
<Myrtti> it is :-)
 * jussi01 hugs Gary...knew youd be around for anything pink! :D
<Myrtti> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Myrtti> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> right
<jussi01> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jussi01> just had to finish it off...
<Myrtti> oh, now I know
<jussi01> :P
 * wgrant points jussi01 to Slackware.
<jussi01> wgrant: ???
<wgrant> Slackware is the distro that lacks GNOME.
<jussi01> right...
 * jussi01 hugs kde4 and kicks wgrant out... :P
<wgrant> * Ubuntu hugs KDE4 and kicks KDE3 out.
<wgrant> That has made a lot of people unhappy.
<wgrant> Kicking me out in favour of KDE4 would, however, displease fewer people.
<wgrant> Sounds better.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Ill do both.. :D kde4 rocks :D
<Myrtti> are we all having a nice and a wonderful day?
<Myrtti> if not, huggles are imminent
<Hobbsee> i'll have a huggle.  I have a big test tomorrow :(
<Hobbsee> but i did finish an assignment today!
<ikonia> jussi01: your dinner last night looked nice, except for the sweet corn
<jussi01>  ikonia dont like sweetcrn?
 * jussi01 loves sweetcorn
<jussi01> hahahahahaha, thats so funny... just got the last bill from the electricity company... -96¤ :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: shut up.
<Myrtti> jussi01: I've not seen an electricity bill since March.
<jussi01> Myrtti: the new house has electricity included :D
<ikonia> jussi01 sweetcorn is vile
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ikonia: you know that red sauce was great, it had mushrooms, chili, red onion, and some other stuff i cant remember...
<ikonia> jussi01 it looked nice !
 * jussi01 likes to cook :)
<ikonia> looksl ike you can coo
<ikonia> cookl
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> yay!! fennec got released :D http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS2883566630.html?kc=rss
<jussi01> well kinda, at least
<ikonia> jussi01 what would you run that on /
<jussi01> ikonia: my n800
<ikonia> nokia tablet thing
<Myrtti> yup
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> ooh, feature upgrade. :D
<elkbuntu> oh awesome. that would probably be great on an eee 701
<jussi01> yep :)
<elkbuntu> package plzkthxbai
<elkbuntu> although, i 'real' firefox can be optimised for space quite nicely too
<elkbuntu> s/i //
<jussi01> oh bleh, it doesnt install for some reason
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> having just said that I've not seen electricity bill since March... a letter from the power company
 * Myrtti prays a bit and opens the envelope
 * Hobbsee sends Myrtti a Fake Water Bill.
<StevenK> Maybe they're sending around Bob the Dinosaur
 * Hobbsee has it delivered by a french motorcade.
<Myrtti> oh. Only 89,40€
<Myrtti> I can live with that
 * StevenK looks the Euro key on his keyboard
<Flannel> Hobbsee: "Please pay me enough money.  Send it through IRC.  Signed, your eater company"
<Flannel> er, water company.
<Hobbsee> sorry, canadian motorcade, not french.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: hehe
<ikonia> jrib: I chose to not help him as I'm trying to not pander to people and deal with people who ask nicly first
<ikonia> I'd get to him once the others are sorted
<ikonia> I noticed that people who behave badly and just are a pain get ansered quicker to make them shutup/go away, I'm trying to not do that
<ikonia> (although this guy wasn't bad)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Pici hugs Myrtti 
<ikonia> what's anyones take on this mount output ?
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55634/
<ikonia> never mind
<ikonia> he's using wubi
<Myrtti> wubi
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> /host/ubuntu is a telltale sign
<ikonia> all the effort and he never once mentioned it
<ikonia> why why why wubi is used 'll never know, it's a solution to a non-existant problem that just causes pain
<Myrtti> ikonia: it has its uses
<Myrtti> it's not as bad as you think, really
<ikonia> Myrtti sell me a use 
<Myrtti> it's a fullfledged real demo and a gentle introduction to ubuntu
<ikonia> Myrtti as opposed to a livecd ?
<Pici> For people who are afraid to partition their drives.
<Myrtti> yes
<ikonia> I don't agree
<Myrtti> Pici: I don't agree with you there
<Myrtti> livecd is sluggish, and is more dependant on RAM
<Myrtti> virtualization can't offer compiz and 3D effects.
<Myrtti> its not a way to permanently install ubuntu
<Myrtti> it's a way to demonstrate it and to get used to it, but not to be used permanently.
<Pici> I'd say its somewhere between a full install and the livecd.
<ikonia> I'll re-phrase then, the benfitis don't out weigh the hassle
<Myrtti> Pici: indeed
<Myrtti> ikonia: in that I can agree
<Myrtti> again, as my personal opinion
<Myrtti> then again, I installed wubi to my nieces computer
<Myrtti> and it has it's benefits
<Myrtti> I wouldn't even dream of doing a full install
<Myrtti> I want to tickle a customer with a sharp knife near the ribs or jugular
<Pici> youch
<Gary> just a gentle tickle then
<Myrtti> !prayer | oh please dear GOD, hear me scream
<ubottu> oh please dear GOD, hear me scream: Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so
<Pici> Anyone think that we need a !getdeb?
<Pici> I mean to explain why using it is not really supported.
<ikonia> be helpful
<gnomefreak> same reason debian archives and other non offical archives?
<Pici> Yep
<gnomefreak> maybe make one that fits all and alias getdeb to it?
 * gnomefreak not really here i was just cleanign out my channels from status bar
<RichiH> h06 has been spamming #freenode with his :DDDDDDDDDDD already
<RichiH> i know i am on the access list, but i don't want to boot him without poking in here
<ikonia> on him
<ikonia> he's been quiet so far, 2 lines of spam, got my eye on him
<Myrtti> there, gone
<Pici> ikonia: you keep de-opping yourself.
<ikonia> Pici: its not me
<Pici> ikonia: chanserv keeps de-opping you.
<ikonia> auto_bleh seems to try to deop me, then it either works or does it 3 times
<ikonia> this weekend is fix my client weekend
 * Myrtti hands ikonia a copy of irssi
<Myrtti> clean, nice, pristine irssi
<ikonia> I think thats what's needed
<ikonia> a general clean up
<ikonia> I think a script auto_whois on pm caused issues with auto_bleh and I have to restart irssi to get it back to know sane state
<ikonia> I'll stop using it
<Pici> ikonia: I had a problem with the auto realname script that gave me similar issues.
<ikonia> I'll spend some time at the weekend and house keep / tidy up
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<ubottu> In ubottu, snuxoll said: ;!pre-release is <reply> Pre release software is something you shouldn't run on a production system unless you are crazy.  Ubuntu does not officially support alpha/beta software, as it may cause massive data loss, kill baby kittens, or cause the LHC to create a black hole and kill us all.
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> *snork*
<Myrtti> hello arquebus, how may we help you?
<arquebus> hello? Im wondering if anyone knows if ubuntu-es has a bot for sending out factoids
<nalioth> arquebus: have you tried !asking in #ubuntu-es ?
<arquebus> nalioth: yes, once or twice, there doesnt seem to be an op around in there, I thought there would be a centralized place for bots in ubuntu for all languages
<Myrtti> well first of all, for general issues about loco channels, there's #ubuntu-irc
<nalioth> arquebus: no, have you tried to !trigger !the !bot in #ubuntu-es ?
<arquebus> nalioth: I'll try that now, that sounds interesting
<arquebus> Myrtti: I'll check there
<arquebus> well !trigger !the !bot didnt seem to work, that would have been cool if it did
<ubottu> In ubottu, magnetron said:  rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu, http://en.theorasea.org/story.php?title=RMS--Danse-avec-les-GNU and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
 * Pici sighs
<Myrtti> Pici: and whats wrong with sudo shutdown -h +60 ;-)
<Pici> Myrtti: I was overthinking it.
<Myrtti> yes, you were
<Myrtti> but worry not
<Myrtti> I used at myself for weeks before I realized what "sudo shutdown -h now" really means
<Myrtti> I need a babysitter for my guinea pigs
<Myrtti> MOAR PILLOWS!
<Myrtti> oh dear god my head explodes
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<ikonia> eyeball on CaptainMorgan: I'm going to bed in a minute
<ikonia> he's got a real attitude on him
<ompaul> night ikonia 
<ikonia> night (in a minute) just waiting for washing machine to beep
<ompaul> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-10
<ikonia> LjL: I thought it was scope to give them a nudge before removing ?
<LjL> ikonia, if i were to act like a robot, i'd just use a robot... if someone tells me to fuck just because i point them to the spanish channel since they're speaking spanish, i'm not really going to waste the channel's time discussing that
<ikonia> no no, I thought he was just "saying oops" in a bad way
<LjL> ikonia: uhm, i hadn't interpreted it that way. maybe.
<LjL> ikonia: seen too many people being randomly abusive after being given the !xx factoid
<ikonia> eg: use the spanish channel, "oh fuck - sorry"
<ikonia> (I know he didn't say sorry)
<ikonia> LjL: yes, I agree many random abusive language responses, more so latly
 * ompaul thinks that too soft a line is taken remove and pm is a tactic that will get one of two replies
<ompaul> the sorry 
<ikonia> yes, that works 
<ompaul> or the one where they regret your presence on the network
<ompaul> if the latter I tend to tell them they can't win a competition of how to win friends and influence people if that fails then you ain't goin nowhere
<ompaul> disengage
<LjL> sg ubottu wireless
<ompaul> night 
<nickrud> any of the floodbot handlers around? They are not working well together, I think
<nalioth> nickrud: can we help you?
<nickrud> nalioth, nah, they seem to have worked out their confusion
<LjL> nickrud, my hd was full
<nickrud> ah :)
<LjL> as usual
<LjL> trying to compile the rt2500 drivers
<LjL> you wouldn't know how big the kernel headers are...
<nalioth> imposter-nickrud, if there's nothing else we can help you with, please see the /topic
<nickrud> I have a terabyte now, there's no end to evil people, are there ;)
<nickrud> better?
<nalioth> hi nickrud! ltns
 * LjL rolls eyes
<nalioth> there's been a bit of nick thieving going on lately 
<nalioth> folks don't watch for "ID'd or not ID'd" and will just talk to anyone in a nickrud (or other known nick) suit
<nickrud> I'm on my work machine in windows. Never did set this client up right
<LjL> and, after all this unwarranted floodbot killing, the stupid realtek doesn't show up in ifconfig anyway >:
<PriceChild> rt2500 is ralink, not realtek
<LjL> right, that
<PriceChild> its a ralink card? pci?
<LjL> pci yes, 00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<PriceChild> (usb was rt2570)
<LjL> note i'm on debian though
<PriceChild> hmm never touched the minipci
<nickrud> hm, my cloak seems to have disappeared
<LjL> PriceChild: what even *is* the minipci? i just have plain pci slots in my server
<PriceChild> nickrud: its there
<LjL> nickrud, you are cloaked...
<nickrud> silly client
<PriceChild> LjL: I have no idea, by cardbus.. is that like laptop slots?
<PriceChild> i'm not a hardware nerd by any stretch 8-)
<nickrud> what I get for not firing up the vm
<LjL> PriceChild, it sounds like something like that, but i really assure you the slot is pci
<nickrud> cardbus, new name for pcmcia, minipci is a pci slot 
<PriceChild> LjL: have you compiled this using module-assistant?
<LjL> nickrud: wasn't the new name PCCard?
<PriceChild> or is that an ubuntu thing?
<nickrud> same thing I think. 
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah, even though i had to install some linux-kbuild from a .deb on the web because apparently i didn't have it - anyway, yes
<nickrud> but I'm no hardware guru either
<PriceChild> LjL: have you tried "sudo ifconfig ra0 up" ?
<elky_work> ralink drivers are stupid
<LjL> PriceChild: yeppers
<LjL> ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<LjL> just as before as probing the module
<PriceChild> (that made it magically appear for me, even if it wasn't listed anyware before)
<PriceChild> anywhere
<LjL> PriceChild: oh, i need to install its anyware? ;P
<PriceChild> you did install after building right?
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah, anyway the module is there, modprobe probes it
<LjL> though, uhm...
<PriceChild> I believe the windows drivers have separate drivers for pci, mini-pci, usb and the other version of rt25** and rt24**. Not sure if its the same here.
<LjL> the modules i have in ubuntu (and for other kernels that i can't start in debian) are two, rt2500pci and rt2500usb
<LjL> instead, this one compiled with m-a is just rt2500
<LjL> PriceChild: i see, the description of mine says "An alternate driver, rt2500pci, is available in the rt2x00-source package and in the Linux kernel from version 2.6.24" (i'm running kernel 2.6.18). so this one *should* work for minipci (it also says that), but isn't the same module you get in current kernels
<PriceChild> i haven't messed with it since feisty most likely
<PriceChild> hehe, feisty most likely
<nickrud> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> wrong factoid for -ops ;)
<LjL> !info linux feisty | PriceChild, still you had a newer kernel than me ;)
<ubottu> pricechild, still you had a newer kernel than me ;): linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.17.30 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<PriceChild> hehe
<LjL> i have newer kernels installed, but err, last time i booted one, it wouldn't boot
<LjL> and that involved a nasty restorage of lilo from a cd-rom
<LjL> which also refused to boot for a while
 * LjL should install grub, at least that doesn't lock up like lilo, but then i'm afraid it would result in *another* such restorage...
<LjL> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<LjL> !no MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> ok, i tried grub, and of course it messed up, by locking up on "grub-install".
<LjL> so i'll reboot, and if you don't see me coming back, "ping 1" in -monitor
<nalioth> watch travolta
 * jrib watches travolta leave
<Hobbsee> is ubotu on canonical servers yet?
<nalioth> not yet, Hobbsee 
<LjL> bah, grub didn't kill lilo, the wireless card sort of works though i still cannot connect to it, and even if it worked it's pretty clear that i'm not going anywhere without an *antenna* for that card... so i suppose i can go to bed half satisfied
<Cream> Hello! How can i get the source of the floodbots?
<Pici> You can't.
<Pici> Cream: They are not open source at this time.
<Cream> That truly violates the spirit of Ubuntu you know...
<Pici> I'm sorry.
<Guest62694> thx anyways
<Guest62694> <3
<Mez> goodbye cruiel world
<tritium> nalioth: ping
<gnomefreak> anyone know AmalgamX
<nalioth> tritium: pong
<tritium> No, but egoflux is sure a foul-mouthed, abusive PMer.
<tritium> nalioth: may I share with you the /query I've received from egoflux?
<nalioth> tritium: any time
<tritium> Thanks, nalioth.
<Flannel> [Arch_Slax]Draco: How can we help you?
<[Arch_Slax]Draco> Flannel, hi. i'm from #ubuntu-cn, i wonder if i could borrow a anti-flood bot ^_^
<Flannel> Ah.  I believe the correct channel for LoCo team issues like that is #ubuntu-irc
<[Arch_Slax]Draco> thanks anyway
<jussi01> Good morning all!
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01 
<jussi01> Hey Flannel, how goes it?
<Flannel> jussi01: been busy, but good.  How about yourself?
<jussi01> Flannel: In superbusy work mode :)
<Flannel> One wonders what it is about this time of year.  Seems like everyone is.
<Myrtti> Mez: I have to say, I lolled.
<Myrtti> that was just so epic.
<Mez> Myrtti, ??
<Myrtti> [03:49] <+Mez> goodbye cruiel world
<Myrtti> [03:50] ~~~Mez [n=mez@ubuntu/member/mez] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by  peer)]
<Myrtti> ^ :-D
<Mez> Myrtti, haha, yeah, that was just before I rebooted my server :D
<ikonia> howdy
 * Mez waves
 * Myrtti cries a bit
<Myrtti> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7662922.stm
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<elkbuntu> wow, so this is what my flat looks like. i'd forgotten
<Myrtti> hehe
 * elkbuntu just pulled off 13hrs at work, without a lunchbreak
<elkbuntu> because of a delusional bastard of a client
<ikonia> jrib: I'm not buying this
<jrib> ikonia: possible in theory, but I doubt it as well
<ikonia> jrib I think the users in the admin group, but not the primary group so he's getting worked up over nothing
 * elkbuntu settles down with a 1/4 chicken and some pasta salad for lunch... at midnight
<ikonia> jrib: FYI: the user with no sudo rights he was testing was "root"
<jrib> heh
<Hobbsee> heads up on dmh65
<Hobbsee> and gone.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: where was he bad this time
<Hobbsee> ikonia: oh, so he's known?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> yeah, he was flooding ubuntu
<Hobbsee> decided all teh questions were stupid, so decided to say that he gets an erection each morning.  sigh.
<Hobbsee> got warned for that, then continued in various other off-topic stuff
<Hobbsee> then kaboom.
<ikonia> yes, just read
<jussi01> cool! matti ahtisaari won the nobel peace prize :D http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/10/10/nobel.peace.prize/index.html
<ikonia> is anyone else finding it odd the lack of "when will 8.10 be released" questions
<Tm_T> ikonia: "but it is released!!" (beta)
<ikonia> should a person who can't edit a file really be using the beta
 * mneptok wriggles erotically
<jussi01> mneptok: !!!
<mneptok> jussi01!!!!
<mneptok> sorry i've been AWOL a bit. i've been visting family this week prior to GNOME's Boston Summit
<ikonia> mneptok ????
<ikonia> wriggles erotically ????
<mneptok> just for you, behbeh
<ikonia> nice
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * Myrtti larts jussi01 for misspelling Martti's name
 * mneptok douses Myrtti in kerosene and raw animal passion
<Myrtti> you're silly
<Myrtti> and I'm happy
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<mneptok> Myrtti: *muah*
<Myrtti> silly mneptok.
<Myrtti> *patpat*
<Myrtti> hmmmm hmmmm
<Myrtti> chocolate semolina porridge might be a good idea
<Myrtti> NOM NOM NOM 
 * ompaul prepares the getto gun
<ompaul> it is a blaster :)(
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul hangs around by the door
 * ompaul sharpens a bottle of water .....
 * ompaul drinks the sharp water
<ompaul> ahh 
<ompaul> the pity 
<ompaul> I missed that
<ompaul> very very funny
<Tm_T> awwww
<ompaul> opaul, get life
<Tm_T> wife?
<Myrtti> how cute
<opaul> What's your problem?
<ompaul> you may have the letter a if you want
<ompaul> ban avoidance is one thing
<ompaul> that would be your behaviour 
<ompaul> so you got stuck here
<opaul> And you are?
<opaul> For now. I won't be here that long
<ompaul> someone who can
<opaul> exactly
<opaul> Someone who can
<Tm_T> awwww
 * Tm_T huggles opaul 
<ompaul> Tm_T, elaborate on that
<ompaul> ohh you did :)
<opaul> You
<Tm_T> may someone elaborate what is going on here?
<opaul> You're not even an intelligent conversationalist.
<opaul> Tm_T: Apparently this guy has been blocking me "because he can"
<ompaul> opaul, perhaps you are not someone with whom I would usually engage in reasonable conversation
<Tm_T> ompaul: now now (;
<opaul> I've been calling him (and tritium) out for it, but they respond by blocking
<Tm_T> opaul: erm?
<ompaul> opaul, no someone is blocking you because you avoided bans
<ompaul> opaul, in fact your ban avoidance was so bad I forwarded you here
<opaul> That someone is "opaul"
<ompaul> no that someone is * misfbackw__ (n=misfback@97-116-120-45.mpls.qwest.net) has left #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> lets look at that bans that you avoided shall we
<Tm_T> we shall please
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on *!?=mfwisbac@*
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on mfisbackw!*@*
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on *!*@97-116-115-120.mpls.qwest.net
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on *!*@97-116-122-187.mpls.qwest.net
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on *!*@97-116-105-71.mpls.qwest.net
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on mfwitten_!*@*
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on mfwitten!*@*
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on *!*@97-116-120-118.mpls.qwest.net
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on *!*@97-116-118-127.mpls.qwest.net
<ompaul> after I forwarded you here I thought why burden the ban list
<Tm_T> ouch
<opaul> You make it seem like I was banned for different things
<Tm_T> opaul: and you've been ban evading because...
<Tm_T> opaul: no he doesn't
<ompaul> opaul, I will ban for ban avoidance, you can come here and complain if you want
<opaul> Besides, those bans just knock some other poor schmo off the channel.
<ompaul> I forced you here
<ompaul> opaul, or should I say "anonymous"
<opaul> ompaul: It's just a matter of time before I get another IP
<Tm_T> opaul: and ?
<ompaul> opaul, you threatening me?
<opaul> What?
<ompaul> right game over
<Tm_T> ompaul: noooo
<Tm_T> opaul: I repeat, why you ban evade
<opaul> ompaul: You're the kind of guy that's interested in asserting power.
<Tm_T> opaul: and stop pushing
<opaul> Tm_T: I ban evaded because I was banned (unnecessarily)
<ompaul> opaul, wrong, I am the kind of guy who does not want a disrupted
<Tm_T> opaul: then come here, don't ban evade
<Tm_T> opaul: ban evading is worse than getting banned
<ompaul> channel and furthermore you have exceeded the social norms and more or less threatening us that you what to do ban evade further
<opaul> Tm_T: The only reason anyone even knew I was "ban evading" was because I was calling out these guys for their nonsense.
<Tm_T> opaul: that's doesn't make it less bad
<opaul> ompaul: hahah.
<opaul> WHAT?
<ompaul> opaul, lets have a look
<Tm_T> opaul: your agressive stance isn't helping you here, son
<opaul> You guys are enjoying this aren't you?
<Tm_T> opaul: no I'm not
<ompaul> 2008-10-10T17:46:15 <mfwitten> What the hell is this Ubuntu Christian/Muslim edition bullshit. How can you guys let these cults ride on the coat-tails of Ubuntu and associate with you? It's not just rude, it's ridiculous.
<Myrtti> yeah, we have take perverse pleasure in wasting our Friday night with IRC...
<opaul> You're the kind of guys that lopped off lavoisier's head and started the spanish inquisition
<Tm_T> (and who's guy and who's not)
<opaul> It must be thrilling to hold court
<ompaul> this ain't no court
<Tm_T> opaul: no, you're not helping anyone now, son
<opaul> Quit calling me 'son'. Who do you think you are?
<Tm_T> ...I am your father, Luke!
 * Tm_T hides
<ompaul> opaul, why not reflect that glorious question at yourself, who do you think you are
<opaul> :-)
<opaul> Tm_T: At least you have a sense of humor
<Tm_T> opaul: no, seriously, you're my son
<Tm_T> (as long as I have to watch your doings)
<ompaul> you have exceeded the social norms for irc 
<opaul> oh cut it out
<ompaul> you therefore were sanctioned 
<opaul> oh my goodness
<opaul> Listen to this blabbering
<Tm_T> opaul: we are listening
<opaul> I am too
<opaul> unfortunately
<Tm_T> opaul: have you read our channel rules?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> and to you others, he's mine
<Tm_T> my preciousss.... son
<Tm_T> opaul: have you, son?
<ompaul> just for fun and no profit
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> the noise is deafening 
<ompaul> Tm_T, I'll leave it with you
<Tm_T> ompaul: danke sehr (:)
<Tm_T> opaul: son, something else we can help you with?
<opaul> Tm_T: Yeah. You want to have sex/
<opaul> ?
<Tm_T> ye, he's free prey
<ompaul> analysis - troll - first question that is likely to inflame, second, accuse those who mute of being a lynch mob, third annoy and pretend to be misunderstood, fourth get removed just because 
<ompaul> ohh well 
 * ompaul thinks about a best selling factual novel, trolls I have known, about 10 people would want to buy it .... 
<ompaul> but anyway
<ompaul> mneptok, ping a ping a ping a pong
<ompaul> Tm_T, this might be worth #fix-your-connection * blablebl (n=blablebl@pD9EA638E.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Tm_T> sowwy I'm not in that channel atm
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> it is to send that party to there :)
<macvr> ADMINS ther is a spam bot in #ubuntu >>> JesseL627
<Tm_T> macvr: how does it spam?
<macvr> JesseL627> I actually ran accross a profitable stock pick site today: www.profitlock.net<<< this keeps running every few mins
<Tm_T> let me see
<Tm_T> he's not there?
<Gary> Tm_T: already removed by Pici 
<Tm_T> bah
<macvr> thanx..
<Tm_T> what was the method to retrieve list of ops etc in channel?
<macvr> what is ops?
<Gary> Tm_T: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Tm_T> Gary: ah it's still that, thanks
<Seeker`> wow, Gary is still about
<Gary> yes, I am :p
<Pici> about what?
<Gary> about a bit I think, about here, about there, etc
<mneptok> ompaul: oy
<ompaul> mneptok, I was away with the automobile
<ompaul> mneptok, prepare yourself for the g force :)
<Myrtti> SKYPE ♥ 
<Myrtti>  ♥ SKYPE IS WONDERFUL
<Pici> skype isn't floss.
<Myrtti> skype WORKS
<Myrtti> that's all I need
<Myrtti> it's a tool, a medium
<Pici> The FSF actually has it on a list.
<Myrtti> I love you all ♥ 
 * Myrtti loves Pici
<Pici> :)
 * Pici hugs Myrtti 
 * mneptok loves Skype
<mneptok> a long distance bill isn't exactly free, either
<mneptok> and if it's a choice between a hugs long distance bill and not being able to see the source code of something that Just Works(tm), that's no choice.
<mneptok> *huge
<Pici> :)
 * Myrtti hugs mneptok
<Myrtti> I lovez you too
<Myrtti> silly old mneptok 
<LjL> [23:08:20] --> Oilfurnace1 has joined #ubuntu (n=John_Nel@c-98-216-40-179.hsd1.ma.comcast.net).
<LjL> (just to keep you updated on his nicknames)
<ompaul> Myrtti, hate to inform you mneptok is neither silly, nor old
<ompaul> and yes i hear the echo, but that is ompaul claiming that
<Myrtti> he is older than me though
<Tm_T> kids...
<mneptok> yeah, kids these days ...
<Myrtti> kids these days are amazing!
<Myrtti> yes we are!
<Myrtti> and I *still* love ALL OF YOU!
<Tm_T> me too?
<Myrtti> yes, you most of them all
<Myrtti> jussi01 the next most
 * mneptok waves from the basement
<ompaul> basement mneptok feeds on your thoughts
 * ompaul grins
<Tm_T> good night, kids, be well
<ompaul> Tm_T, what is the root password to the gateway server to the office? ;-)
<ompaul> I can't remember
<ompaul> hehe
<Gary> ummm mneptok sounds hawt though
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> it is a Gary 
<Gary> hawt, where?
<LjL> right here!
<Gary> arn't you lucky
<ompaul> Gary, see the guy with the colchester lug cloak he be gary
<LjL> funny-cloaked guys are always funny
<ompaul> funny jokes wear out
<ompaul> Gary, where was the "buy one of our tees" campaign this year?
<Gary> ompaul: too busy :'(
<LjL> tea? can i have some?
<Gary> ummm tea
<Gary> I've run out of teabags :'(
 * jdong looks up...
<jdong> never mind.
<LjL> jdong: yes, we're offtopic
<Gary> again, tsk
<LjL> well this time we know whose fault it is
<mneptok> Gary: i *am* hot. FOR *YOU*!
 * mneptok shakes it for the Colchester studmuffin
<Gary> oooow, yeah baby
<Gary> LjL: wasn't me
<LjL> jdong: now it's getting to the second act
<Gary> mneptok: hawt
<jdong> LjL: yeah, I'm seeing that...
<Gary> I feel repressed :'(
<LjL> someone halp him
 * mneptok unzips Gary 
<mneptok> that better?
<Gary> oh yes
<LjL> bzip2 -9 Gary ; chmod a-rwx Gary.bz2
<Myrtti> you boys are all funny
<Tm_T> yeah, you boys are
<Myrtti> well, I guess I am a bit too
<Myrtti> poor guinea pigs
<Tm_T> wut nau?
<Gary> aww, guineas are cute
<Pici> guinea pigs too
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-11
<Myrtti> *SNUGGLEHUGGLE*
<LjL> PriceChild, you don't happen to have a clue what to do next when your rt2500 card does appear to work, but you can't get anything to ping anything else? :|
<PriceChild> LjL: "appear to work"?
<LjL> PriceChild: well, this time the interface is there in ifconfig
<LjL> anyway, am now checking dmesg, and have a lot of "ip_conntrack: table full, dropping packet." if that means anything
<PriceChild> nveer heard of it
<LjL> i mean, not only does it show up in ifconfig, but the eeepc sees the network too
<LjL> gah... so nevermind anyway, the problem was on the eeepc side. it still thought it had a route to a wired connection (even though it did say "disabled", but "route" begged to differ), so it tried to reach 192.168 from there
<PriceChild> woo :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !greatestfear is <reply> whale sharks
<PriceChild> ubottu doesn't fear anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> why are whale sharks scary?
<PriceChild> i'm desperately trying to think of that office quote... jdong help me... "we would also have accepted women and...." ???
<Hobbsee> dogs?
<Flannel> Its "Not afraid of anything, also would have accepted snakes"
<Flannel> or at least, according to the internet.
<jdong> PriceChild: also, I would've accepted snakes
<jdong> ack Flannel won.
<Flannel> Only through the power of the internet.  I claim no credit personally.
<Hobbsee> heads up on the user 'connecting'
<Hobbsee> mibbit user, spamming and such
<Hobbsee> real IP of  ppp-70-247-119-16.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (hero)
 * elkbuntu refrains from joking about that one
<Gary> I've asked hero to not repeat the "hi's" (in pm)
<jussi01> mrgh... out too late last night...
<Gary> hangover?
<jussi01> yep
<elkbuntu> Gary, i was kinda hoping he'd be 'an hero' and.. well...
<elkbuntu> terminate himself
 * Gary shouts "HEY JUSSI01"
<elkbuntu> by which i mean, his connection
 * jussi01 takes a bite out of Gary
<Gary> nom nom nom
<elkbuntu> bad pizza hut. when i say 'no onion' i kind of mean 'none' not 'less'
<Gary> I had pizza last night, and now feel really rubbish
<stdin> elkbuntu: pizza hut? you mean "pasta hut" :p
<elkbuntu> stdin, the only pasta it sells here is lasagna.
<elkbuntu> the rest is american-style ribs
<stdin> it getting re-branded here to pasta hut, because it's "healthier"
<elkbuntu> you kid
<elkbuntu> [citation needed]
<stdin> http://www.pastahut.co.uk/Home
<elkbuntu> that would actually be ok. i'd love to be able to order pasta and not have it arrive with 10 cloves of garlic in it
<elkbuntu> so um, how to pizza lovers get pizza in the UK?
<stdin> it still does pizzas, but the emphasis is now on the pasta
<stdin> and we still have a pizza place on every corner (it seems)
<stdin> and at least 4 leaflets for pizza places get pushed through my door every week. so we're not short of pizza
<elkbuntu> i live in an asian/middle-eastern dominated area. makes for unsatisfactory pizzas
<elkbuntu> there is one italian pizza joint close by, but they're epic fail
<stdin> I have 2 pizza places within a mile radius, at least 2 chinese, 3 indian and one greek restaurant
<stdin> maybe I'm spoilt :p
<elkbuntu> i have about that, but i dont get heaps of junkmail
<Gary> stdin: great place to live!
<stdin> and there's even a McDonalds down the road :p
<elkbuntu> who cares about that
<jussi01> thats a minus IMHO
<elkbuntu> true
<stdin> I worked at a McDonalds for a while, it's not *that* bad
<elkbuntu> until you picture the people who are attracted to mcdonalds like flies to crap
<jussi01> no, point is, Mcdonalds in your neighbourhood sucks. it creates a huge amounts of rubbish, crappy food and not a nice environment... IMHO...
<elkbuntu> they're half-maccas half coffeshop here in aus now
<Gary> and barrys in their barry cars, driving like idiots
<elkbuntu> so, at least there's an option other than sugar water, barely-dairy thickshakes and day-old percolated coffee.
<elkbuntu> poor ljlzilla is trying to edumacate shirish
<ikonia> ?
<elkbuntu> <LjLzilla> shirish: have you ever tried  looking at the topic, before chatting in a channel? ;)
<ikonia> ah
<elkbuntu> shirish iirc is one of Hobbsee's favourites
<Hobbsee> urgh.
<elkbuntu> IdleOne, 'sup?
<IdleOne> the !ubuntu+1 triiger needs to be changed
<Hobbsee> i've been trying to ignore him in +1.
<IdleOne> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ikonia> IdleOne: what's up
<jrib> !-intrepid
<ubottu> intrepid aliases: ibex, 8.10, interpid - added by Pici on 2008-02-21 01:19:06 - last edited by Pici on 2008-10-08 14:03:49
<jrib> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jrib> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ikonia> ahh
<IdleOne> guess it got over looked
<IdleOne> thanks guys
<jrib> one should alias the other
<jrib> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> np
<jrib> !ubuntu+1 is <alias> intrepid
<ubottu> But ubuntu+1 already means something else!
<elkbuntu> aww how sweet, i get a new buntu for my birfday... well, the day before it.
<jrib> hmm, does the other way make more sense?
<jrib> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<jrib> ...
<jrib> !no, ubuntu+1 is <alias> intrepid
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i suspect we'd be able to cope with both beta and release, since we only have to survive a day after release before the new calendar month hits
<jrib> !no, ubuntu+1 is <alias> intrepid
<jrib> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<jrib> :/
<jrib> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that's possible.  How well's it seeded now?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, dunno. and plus, we can throttle
<Hobbsee> actually, there should be a RC next week, or the week after.
<Hobbsee> so we can torrent that, with no problem, then the final.
<elkbuntu> yeah
<Hobbsee> was thinking there wasn't so much point seeding the beta now.
<elkbuntu> which is a good point
<elkbuntu> but it's something we should plan for
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Seeker`> any plans for doing anything about the insane-ness in #u?
<Seeker`> (for the release I mean)
<Hobbsee> open #ubuntu-release-party?
<elkbuntu> just like we do every release, pinky.
<Hobbsee> go mad?
<Hobbsee> remove people if they advertise non-official channels?
<elkbuntu> well, yes
<Hobbsee> ban fujisan to start with
<Hobbsee> unless he's (blissfully) gone away now.
<elkbuntu> pretty much, minus the fujisan thing, since we'll know the second he's there, and he'll be sprayed with idiot-be-gone promptly
<elkbuntu> he shows up in #freenode every now and then wondering why staff all disappear and cannot handle his 'gimme cloak plzkthx' demands
<elkbuntu> he still thinks it's his ticket into everywhere he's been banned from
<Myrtti> eh. http://paste.ubuntu.com/56294/
<Hobbsee> with idiot-be-gone.  I like that.  Does it come in a can?
 * Hobbsee can picture spraying it around or something
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I believe it is hammer shaped
 * Myrtti huggles wgrant 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kika said: ubottu: eclipse is a IDE to develop java apps and also c/c++ apps.
<LjL> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<LjL> !no equivalents is <reply> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> mind? it's currently got quite a few apps that aren't even listed on those urls
<nickrud> change the name, there are no 'bests' ;)
<LjL> nickrud, that was always the irony in it...
<nickrud> maybe BetterBot, since we're talking about apps better than win equivs :)
<nickrud> ah, irony. Point.
<LjL> nickrud, when you ask it what the best whatever is, it replies that "the BESTEST whatever is ..."
<LjL> and, i *am* aware that there is no such word as bestest
<LjL> so, yes, irony.
<LjL> ironic also that supybot beats bestbot in the "best bot" category
<nickrud> yes, with the reply it's obvious. I like that. Of course, since I've never played with the bot my opinion is palian
<LjL> nickrud: and anyway you can also just ask it for a list of applications of some kind, with no "best" nonsense in the reply
<Myrtti> Linus ♥ 
<Myrtti> http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/10/tracking-time-kids-spend-online.html
<ikonia> #ubuntu is hard this evening
<Myrtti> someone should make a decent front end to that
<Myrtti> you need some backup?
<Myrtti> I can do while I'm Skypeing
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's such a geek
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'm about to sign off for a while
<Myrtti> ok, I'll have a look
<ikonia> lots of user who don't want to work to fix
<ikonia> hard work
<ikonia> "how" "how" "how" 
<Myrtti> anyone particular?
<ikonia> or users who don't respond to a question
<ikonia> everyone !
<ikonia> what card are you using
<ikonia> "I installed today"
<ikonia> what card are you using
<ikonia> "its really nice"
<ikonia> what card are you using
<ikonia> "I want to play videos but it's not working"
<jussi01> awww... http://www.linux.com/feature/149992
<ikonia> wow linux.com has had a real makeover
<Myrtti> ikonia: you're right
<Myrtti> it's all full of loonies
<ikonia> kill me now
<Myrtti> @bansearch kartagis
<ubottu> No matches found for kartagis!n=sda@unaffiliated/kartagis in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> @bansearch kartagis #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for kartagis!n=sda@unaffiliated/kartagis in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he's not listening
<ikonia> everyones like this tonight
<ikonia> why are you compiling it from source
<ikonia> "I like ubuntu"
<ikonia> why are you compiling it from source
<ikonia> "I want to compile this"
<ikonia> why are you compiling it from source
<ikonia> "I think postgres likes it"
<jussi01> hehe
 * ikonia begs for devine intervention
<jussi01> ikonia: Ill cheer you up with a funny story...
<ikonia> please do 
<Myrtti> OH FOR GODS SAKE
<jussi01> Was in the pub last night, we sitting there having a pint then this happened:  http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20081011-195742-Fire%20in%20heinahattu.mp4
<jussi01> ikonia: dont try stream it, download it
<ikonia> doing so 
<Myrtti> you HAD A FIRE?!
<jussi01> yeps
<jussi01> in the pub...
<jussi01> I should look on yle to see if it got reported...
<ikonia> danger !
<ikonia> what does the user heyman mean when he says he's at the initramfs prompt ?
<ikonia> busybox ?
<jussi01> Im guessing so...
<ikonia> he's making no-sense
<jussi01> that seems to be a theme today...
<ikonia> massivlt
<ikonia> massivlt
<ikonia> massivly
<jussi01> hehe
<ikonia> can you tell I'm getting flustered
<ikonia> a console with a prompt that says "initramfs" what the devil is that ?
 * jussi01 hands ikonia a vodka shot... calm down!!
<ikonia> I think I'm being taken for a ride 
<Seeker`> ikonia: anywhere nice?
<ikonia> hell
<Seeker`> ah
<ompaul> ikonia, you don't have to solve the problem 
<ompaul> the odds are high you will see someone pop up within 5 mins with some other less stupid problem and therein lies the true meaning of the fact you should either do a full install or not
<ompaul> note - we just had someone talking about one porn site and not being able to view it in #ubuntu 
<ompaul> so I call that trolling and pimping and not of the "pimp my ride" style
 * ompaul does not understand anymore
<ompaul> PriceChild, you about?
<ompaul> !nickspam | seanw :-P
<ubottu> seanw :-P: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<seanw> haha :P
<jussi01> hehe
<seanw> Sowwy.
<ompaul> GOTCHA!
<ompaul> jussi01, this is no laughing matter :-)
<ompaul> heheh
<ompaul> do I have to explain what I am to the outside world or will it just accept me for what I am - an irc operator? ;-)
 * ompaul rofl
<Flannel> ompaul: they'll *take* you as you are.  As for acceptance.....
<ompaul> Flannel, fair point, and well made, (mutter mutter mutter mutter mutter)
<ompaul> Flannel, and now in reply to you I play Mahler Symphony no 7
<ompaul> ha!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !fight is <reply> Internet fight!
<Flannel> well, golly gee willickers
<ompaul> LjL, pingology
<LjL> pongometry
<ompaul> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> now that's an url that could be made shorter for sure...
<LjL> !no grub is <reply> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ompaul> I think it got that long one to be very explicit
<LjL> maybe, but it says it already in the factoid anyway
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> bans in +1
<ompaul> list checked left mr farmer and very recent ones
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> interesting... a mibbiter did that
<nalioth> but won't do it again
<LjL> since there's no auto-kline for exploiters anymore, i suppose there's nothing against auto-ban from the floodbots?
<LjL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<LjL> are we sure we want that changed from the lsb_release -a it used to give?
<LjL> 1) -rc doesn't give you the "Description", which, contrary to the "Version", gives things like 8.04.1 vs 8.04
<LjL> (sorry, i mean "Release" not "Version")
<LjL> 2) it doesn't tell us whether the fellow might be cheating and using Debian or something
<LjL> (or an ubuntu derivative more likely)
<tomaw> LjL: is it you that runs the floodbots?
<LjL> tomaw: so it is
<tomaw> I am curious about the updating stuff
<LjL> tomaw: well, i maintain them, i don't run them all on my machine (as you probably know)
<tomaw> nod, one runs on one of mine :p
<LjL> tomaw: right
<LjL> tomaw: well i just fixed a little bug that was demonstrated by that little mibbit idiot
<tomaw> what do they do, just wget (or similar) updated code and restart?
<LjL> tomaw: better join -monitor
<LjL> -ops-monitor that is
<tomaw> that explains why I just created #ubuntu-monitor
<LjL> heh sorry
<ompaul> tomaw, you can feel free to kill that channel ;-)
 * ompaul hides
<tomaw> :)
<ompaul> I really don't like that kind of thing in -ot ergo the "play along and remove"
<ompaul> with a do join again
<ompaul> ohh I give u
<ompaul> up
 * ompaul just had two boxes with over 100 cds in each of them fall over
 * ompaul vows to make smaller stacks
<ikonia> Hmmmm kahrytan's back online after the kline
<ikonia> new ip
<LjL> oh yeah, my /watch said that earlier
<LjL> didn't pay much attention to it
<ompaul> ikonia, how long ago was the kline?
<ikonia> errr not sure
<ikonia> jussi01: told me 
<ompaul> ack
<mneptok> wow, he finally exhibited behavior worthy of a k: ?
<ikonia> aparantly so 
<mneptok> i thought he was more adept at line-walking than that
<Seeker`> mneptok: k-line walking?
<ompaul> queue johnny cash - walked the kline
<mneptok> Seeker`: walking the accpetable behavior line
<ompaul> mneptok, hahaha
 * ompaul buys kurt a beer and starts singing 80s rock songs
<nalioth> mneptok: this was not his first trip on the k-train
<Myrtti> didn't christel say about something about if he raises his head...?
<christel> yup, he's gone again 
<christel> mneptok: ah, well, line walking.. we took a leaf out of his book, you know, how only the harasee can deem whether theyre being harassed or not? and no third-party can possibly say either way?
<christel> mneptok: well, my users and staff both felt really rather harassed and we dont have much tolerance for harassment
<LjL> christel: in which case (that is, if that were the "correct" way to determine whether something is harassment), then he'd be already in court with harassment charges, trust me.
 * LjL goes back to his corner.
<christel> LjL: that was his explanation when i failed to see how you guys had harassed him 
<christel> :)
<LjL> christel: i know, i know
<christel> (otoh, all he did was show me logs in which he joined channels and accused people of harassing him, while kicking and screaming -- at no point did he actually show me anything where anyone had contacted *him* in any way or form)
<Seeker`> but logs prove stuff!
<Seeker`> if you have logs, you can prove anything!
<LjL> christel: well, i, on the other hand, have logs that could likely be intepret as indirect physical threats, but was always sane (or stupid) enough to believe that "could likely be interpreted" cannot be used as proof
<christel> based on how he included logs only of making a prat out of himself there is of course a chance he accidentally sent me only the stuff he meant to exclude ;)
<christel> but yeah, again, if you spot him evading again please do let any staffer know
<christel> :)
<Myrtti> CHARLIE LETS GO TO THE MAGIC MOUNTAIN!
<christel> MAGIC MOUNTAIN!
 * christel goes sit with Myrtti 
 * jussi01 huggles christel and thankks her for once again sorting kah. out.. :)
 * christel hugs jussi01 
<mneptok> christel: welp, turnabout is fair play ...
<mneptok> i have logs that prove i need to eat less Mexican food. wait ... those aren't really logs. but perhaps i've said too much ...
 * mneptok detaches and commutes
<christel> ;)
<ompaul> mneptok, happy post commute read
<ompaul> christel, but you saw his logs therefore he is right .... 
<jussi01> interesting... there is an #ubuntu-it+1
<christel> ompaul: :P
<christel> ompaul: actually, i saw him join here and harass people :P
<ompaul> christel, hehe
<ompaul> well the thing is delusion is a terrible affliction, and disabusing people of their delusions is a useful place to be if you want to have useful networks :)
<ompaul> to whit: you have exceeded the social norms for this channel, your contribution has been logged, and is unwanted, have a nice day elsewhere
<christel> mmm
<ompaul> that gets a nod at least even if you don't agree with me :)
<ompaul> please don't disabuse me of that particular delusion 
<ompaul> in an ideal network ops would only be needed to keep flood bots and ubottu-like bots working in case of accidents etc
<jussi01> ompaul: such a network doesnt exist
<christel> yeah
<ompaul> jussi01, ohh you just shattered my dreams ;-)
<jussi01> and never will... there completely shattered
 * ompaul fains being mortally wounded
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ompaul: go listen to some aslan and try feel a bit better :D
<ompaul> jussi01, now there is an idea
<jussi01> :)
<ompaul> right now ZZ top are playing that kind of sound
 * ompaul goes to seek aslan
<Myrtti> SKYPE  ♥ ♥ ♥ 
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<jussi01> oh someone please turn the colors off already...
<Myrtti> jussi01: I LOVE YOU  ♥  
<ompaul> ahhhh 
<ompaul> the peace
<LjL> oh
<LjL> you already did it
<ompaul> I did
<ompaul> LjL, I felt empowered
<ompaul> hehe
<Myrtti> I love you too ompaul ♥ 
 * ompaul grins at Myrtti 
<kebomix>  i have problem while compress file in ZIP format , it give me this Error "An error occurred while adding files to the archive." , any one help me with that
<Pici> kebomix: This is not a support channel.
<Pici> kebomix: #ubuntu is the support channel, asking your question in #ubuntu-irc, #ubuntu-ops and #ubuntu-devel is offtopic for those channels.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-12
<Myrtti> ewwww crossposting
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, mc44 said: !ljl is <reply> LjL will never have a factoid
<LjL> that mc44, i think he should be banned from the interwebs.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nickspoon said: !ljl is <reply>Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's Italian Scooter Man!
<LjL> and not only him, either
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !snuxoll is <reply>That sucks. Your opinion is stupid. Everything is bad.
<jussi01> no, it should be: !ljl is <reply> RUN!!!
<Myrtti> silly bastards
<Myrtti> I love you all
<Myrtti> ♥ 
 * jussi01 hggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> I can now synchronize my phone's calendars automatically to google calendar
<Myrtti> and I've also set it up to do backups from my phones contact book and calendar and notes automatically
<Myrtti> wonderful!
<Myrtti> msynctool ♥ 
<PriceChild> ompaul: around
<Pici> asquare
<jussi01>  PriceChild! whats the word on those ops I requested? anything?
<Myrtti> nini all you luvlies ♥ 
<Myrtti> mummy loves you all
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Pici> nomnom
<Myrtti> (oh, btw... isn't z_ been troublesome on -ot before? might want to keep an eye on him)
<Myrtti> -->
 * ompaul casts an eye
<Pici> I believe he has
<PriceChild> jussi01: on strange hours atm but just took a look and have replied.
<LjL> i'm having fun being nonsensical, can't be bothered to check
<Hobbsee> christel: kah's gone again?  Excellent work!
<mneptok>  /m Hobbsee what are you wearing right now, baby?
<mneptok> oops
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hah
<LjL> ...
<Hobbsee> mneptok: robes and a wizard hat, of course!
<Hobbsee> LjL: mneptok's just mad, apparently.
<LjL> that is a conclusion i should have reached much sooner
<mneptok> trade in that wizard hat for a Sherlock Holmes-style deerstalker cap
<mneptok> ;)
<LjL> you *are* carrying the pointy stick, surely?
<Hobbsee> yes
<mneptok> so you got the "carry a big stick" part done. now we just need to work on "speak softly."  ;)
<ompaul> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<mneptok> ompaul: i know. that's tantamount to blasphemy WRT Hobbsee. ;)
<ompaul> hehehe
 * ompaul should stop
<ompaul> in -ot
<ompaul> but really 
<ompaul> arrght
<ompaul> there is no way I can risk that in #u imo
<ompaul>  /cs kb jianfei
<ompaul> bloody idiot
<ompaul> I'll take the chance with +1
<ompaul> but no way with 1300 users in #u
<ompaul> arghhhhhh
<ompaul> ok before I lose it and ban a whole channel I am going to go to bed :)
<ompaul> take it easy
<christel> Hobbsee: :)
<mneptok> bleh
<mneptok> Myrtti :P 
<mneptok> christel: Freenode is sending periodic packets to my IRC client to determine latency and actual connectivity. i consider this abuse. please modify the RFC. kthxbye.
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<christel> you keep sending packets to my ircd :(
<mneptok> christel: YOU GOT CHOCOLATE IN MY PEANUT BUTTER!
<nalioth> christel, let's just kline him
<christel> nalioth: OK!
<christel> mneptok: fine! ill get my own peanut butter
<mneptok> and all this time i thought Freenode was different from other IRC networks.
<christel> ;)
 * mneptok beams brightly
<christel> i am being most amused at klepas, he has picked up a german twang since going to germany and someone talking all aussie like but with the occasional german twang is quite amusing
<mneptok> bonzer Nazis!
<mneptok> christel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfGQmotCIN0
<nalioth> christel: i got laughed at when i returned from the army (after living in Germany for 6 years)
<christel> hehe did you develop amusa-accent
<nalioth> it was a German with a slight Texan accent.  keep in mind i was stationed with folks from all over the USA and wherever else the US army recruits from, so I was not around Texans for the most part, anyway
<nickrud> oh, the horror
<LjL> i was thinking that
<christel> hahaha
<christel> fantastic
<nickrud> love it when I pass through and see a softball
<mneptok> nickrud: we don't need to know about your men's room experiences
<mneptok> srsly.
<nickrud> only an expert would have caught that reference ;p
<LjL> Dear Google, I don't care if my IP looks like one used by spammers at some time in the past, and I don't mind the captchas either, but while they're interesting to solve, please do try to make them at least vaguely resemble letters of the Latin alphabet. Yours, LjL
<LjL> mneptok: then why do we have to know about yours all the time?
<mneptok> LjL: when i get a real apartment, i'll stop. promise.
<nickrud> experts love passing around knowledge, it just flows from every orifice
<mneptok> nickrud: +s
<LjL> there seem to be preferred orifices though
<nickrud> is Anti-Christ near the nick limit or not?
<Pici> FYI, I will probably be with limited internet access this upcoming week, so "don't panic" ;)
<Pici> I'm going to Texas for business.
<nickrud> oh, the horror
<Pici> I know... Texans.
<nalioth> Pici: you are?
<nalioth> whereabouts you goin, Pici ?
<Pici> nalioth: Yeah.  Outside of Dallas.
<Pici> 5 days of training for work.
<Hobbsee> i'll have to go see people in San Francisco.  Hopefully those are better than texans :P
<nalioth> figures.
<nickrud> Lived in both places. You'll love SF, Hobbsee 
<nalioth> nobody ever comes to Houston 
<Hobbsee> nickrud: oh good
<Pici> I live SF.  I wished I remembered more of when I lived there. 
<Pici> er, s/live/like/
<nickrud> Hobbsee, what part of SF will you be staying in, do you know?
<Hobbsee> nickrud: oh, Mountain View, sorry.
<elkbuntu> the lucky *beep* gets to go to UDS :(
<nickrud> hahahaha that's not SF :) But you gotta visit the Palo Alto Frys if you have some time.
<nickrud> if it hasn't changed, it's this weird cross between an outdoors store and computer shop
<Hobbsee> nickrud: weird!
<nickrud> Hobbsee, but for real: if you get a chance to spend an afternoon in SF, I'd suggest starting at market and 6th and walking north to the Bay. You'll get a real feel for the city.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: OK.  I think we'll be pretty busy, but i'll try
<nickrud> yeah, why fly all the way to the states and only work?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> spain was a lot further
<nickrud> make that powell & market. You can ride the cable car part of the way ;)
<ubottu> In ubottu, snuxoll said: unsupported is <reply> Unsupported packages and tweaks are just that, unsupported.  If you break you system using one, don't expect us to help you fix it.
<Myrtti> meh.
<Tm_T> indeedio
<Jordan_U> fodoso is trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> Jordan_U: thankfully he left :)
<ompaul> ok this has to be changed
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ompaul> to this
<ompaul> !no botabuse is <reply>  Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Do not issue !commands unless you know they exist.
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<elkbuntu> riiight, so next time i'm unsure, i'll just not bother?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ?
<ompaul> back in the day we did allow more people edit
<ompaul> those who edit now know the rules a lot better
<ompaul> if you don't release early and often then improvements don't take place, the way of FLOSS
<elkbuntu> ompaul, imagine if i dont know if !irssi exists. as someone who is trying to be a helper do i a: obey the !botabuse factoids and not use the factoid, ever, at all, even in pm?
<ompaul> ahh
<elkbuntu> or b: issue a command i'm unsure about in PM.
<elkbuntu> hence disobeying
<ompaul> ok this should get improved again:)
<ompaul> prepare for the next release
<ompaul> btw I don't generally do subtle without losing the point
<elkbuntu> although, the 'avoid adding joke useless factoids' thing is still relevent, as you can tell by all the "jimbo in #ubuntu-xx said !joe is boing. lol."
<ompaul> !no botabuse is <reply>  Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubotu !search factoid" then check them out with the /
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> doh
<ompaul> enter != backspace
<ompaul> !no botabuse is <reply>  Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubotu !search factoid".
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubotu !search factoid".
<Tm_T> ubotu?
<ompaul> Tm_T, just testing ;-)
<ompaul> !no botabuse is <reply>  Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Tm_T> ompaul: (:)
<ompaul> wow, I am rusty today
<ompaul> wrong keys, bad ideas, generally silly stuff, stuffed to the gills with coffee and food!
<Tm_T> ompaul: Rusty Rabbit, Ubuntu 14.04
<ompaul> hehehe
<Tm_T> Omnious Ompaul!
<elkbuntu> surely it's not 14.04
<ompaul> jhahaha
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: that was merely random
<elkbuntu> however...
<elkbuntu> i am waiting for the R series, so i can watch everyone scream for a Rusty Russell
<ompaul> I am not an animal type, but I may be a type of animal
<elkbuntu> well, not everyone. just the dorks.
<Tm_T> ompaul: indeed
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: awww, me included?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, only if you were actually going to scream for a rusty russell
<ompaul> dilly dorks?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you're making it very temptating
<Gary> I thought R was rampant rabbit
<elkbuntu> so long as it's Rampant...
<ompaul> I am about to tell a true story in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gary> J can be Jiggly Jockstrap?
 * Hobbsee strangles Gary with jockstrap
<Hobbsee> don't give them ideas like that...
<elkbuntu> ompaul, really?
<Gary> ompaul: today?
<elkbuntu> uncy paul. we wants our story now
<ompaul> Gary, today, in fact in past tense
<Myrtti> hmmmmmmmmmmmLES.
<Gary> ummm, btw, never google for CB2000
<ompaul> Gary, and the whole channel does
<Gary> and they all get scared
<ompaul> Gary, you defy belief
<ompaul> as in I don't believe it
<Gary> ompaul: why?
<Tm_T> aww, again I have remind that I don't have magical powers in -ot (:)
<ompaul> Gary, cos :)
<Myrtti> I just spilled hot coffee on my thigh
<Myrtti> and it *HURTS*
<Myrtti> only a little bit though
<ompaul> game over there 
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> more coffee anyone?
<ompaul> ikonia, you can't be tabbed wrong
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you can has answer
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Tm_T> Myrtti: please
 * Myrtti pours
 * ompaul barks
 * ompaul wonders if people like saying wrong ;-) 
<ompaul> hehehehe
<ompaul> wooooof woooof come here gime your ankles
<ompaul> hehehehe
<Myrtti> as long as you don't start humping peoples legs.
 * Myrtti hides
<ompaul> Myrtti, na I think I was a pitbull with a baseball bat 
<ompaul> now consider this - would you point at such a person and say "wrong"
<ompaul> the phrase - no 
<ompaul> comes to mind
<ompaul> it is a short but very effective phrase
<ompaul> you know what folks
<Myrtti> do tell
<ompaul> www.camara.ie is where I was yesterday
<ompaul> and I have to say such a good bunch of volunteers, with a positive mindset
<ompaul> it is rare to come across
<ompaul> they are focused on one idea
<ompaul> and it so "works"
<ompaul> my mood could be construed as this: non, je ne regrette rien
<ompaul> Bravo pour la clown
<LjL> [16:46:08] --> r00twayne has joined this channel (i=r00twayn@nobody.but.you.gives-a-shit.com).
<Myrtti> was just pasting that
<LjL> the "r00t" reminds me of someone too, not sure who
<ompaul> in my books that deserves a remove
<ompaul> but those are mind
<ompaul> mine 
<ompaul> arrrr
<LjL> ompaul, certain ADSLs dynamic hostnames have "gay" in them, should we remove them? ;P
 * LjL misses the bantracker backlog
<ompaul> ask Mr S for it tarballed zipped and stuff maybe it can be uploaded with a little help to the new ban tracker
<ompaul> so then we have a short gap
 * ompaul goes away to cook dinner or do some kind of preparation anyway
<LjL> somehow i doubt he would. besides, he was thinking of stripping older logs from it even before...
<LjL> i never did find that a good idea, but
 * mneptok waves from the GNOME Summit
<Myrtti> oh shut up
<mneptok> :(
<Tm_T> awwwww
<Tm_T> I have no KDE3 )(
<jussi01> eh--heeeh!!
<jussi01> :P
<nalioth> Tm_T: EGADS, I don't either!
<Myrtti> me neither!
<Tm_T> nalioth: well you weren't user of that yesterday
<mneptok> wait, KDE3 has gone missing from the current Intrepid roll?
<nalioth> Tm_T: actually, before my powermac croaked, i had all the DEs and WMs installed
<nalioth> i figured this time, I'd just stick with E17
 * mneptok points to a calendar
<mneptok> it's 2008, nalioth ;)
 * ompaul hugs mneptok 
<ompaul> have a beer for me 
<mneptok> ompaul: i don't drink. alcohol is firewater to my people.
<ompaul> mneptok, have a root beer then
<ompaul> mneptok, have a sandwich for me
<ompaul> sodo mneptok have a beerfor me
<ompaul> maybe he don't see the beer word in there
<mneptok> sodo: command not found
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> soda a glass for me
<mneptok> O:)
<ompaul> sudo mneptok have a beer for me
<ompaul> }:->
<mneptok> ompaul is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<ompaul> the penalty will be beer
<ompaul> to be given to mneptok 
<Tm_T> mneptok: ye
 * ompaul goes to search the interwebs
 * nalioth hands ompaul some string
 * mneptok hands ompaul two aluminum cans
<ompaul> mneptok, I have better things to do than talk to myself 
 * ompaul mutter mutter mutter mutter mutter mutter 
<ompaul> mneptok, just an interesting aside, I only caught up with this today when someone prodded me with a url: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/686777/focus=687422
 * ompaul goes to the web again
<Myrtti> |   .   |
<Myrtti> |  '    |
<jussi01> *big sigh*
<Tm_T> indeedio
<jussi01> I just love unnecessary bills (just locked myself out, had to pay 27¤ to get back in...)
<Tm_T> jussi01: OUCH!
<jussi01> yep...
<Tm_T> jussi01: spare key to some reliable neighbour?
<jussi01> Tm_T: neighbours? ummm... I dont know any of them...
<jussi01> Tm_T: also, do you know how hard it is to get a spare key?
<Tm_T> I do, depends on what kind of lock
<Myrtti> hello babehs
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<ompaul> we seem to have the poetic trolls again
<Flannel> oh?
<Flannel> ompaul: I don't think that was warranted actually.
<ompaul> Flannel, well I had a chat with said party about not being offtopic in #u
<ompaul> while they were muted
<ompaul> care to re assess?
<Flannel> ompaul: when was this?  Like 10 minutes ago?
<ompaul> 4
<ompaul> I had a three line convo where they agreed to not go offtopic
<ompaul> during the mute
<Flannel> in -offtopic?
<ompaul> no 
<ompaul> in pm
<ompaul> we had a three line convo where I pointed out the fact that you had a non support item and that you should stick to support items in #ubuntu
<jspiro> ompaul:  I agree you are right on what most of what I said in #ubuntu was offtopic.  But:  1.  that's quite a short ban threshold.  I have given a fair bit of support in #ubuntu in the past (but not today).  I do try to contribute.  I am also former maintainer of two pieces of OSS (vimpulse and Event Spy).  2.  as for what I said to LogicalDash:  was there something wrong in me asking why LogicalDash wanted to upgr
<ompaul> there was something wrong in you raising the point with me
<jspiro> ompaul: you mean raising point 2?
<ompaul> with me
<ompaul> there was no point to that whatsoever in a public channel 
<ompaul> it was pure noise
<Tm_T> jspiro: we cannot take much count on other contributions when making trouble in support channels
<jspiro> ompaul: i concede that point.
<jspiro> Tm_T: and your point too
<jspiro> OK.  I am re-raising question 2 here now :)
<jspiro> was what I said to LogicalDash really OT?  I was trying to figure out what LogicalDash's *real* problem was.
<jspiro> It is rare to say, "I am bored today.  I think I'll upgrade my kernel."  Usually there's a reason why they want to do that.
<jspiro> ompaul:  agree?
<Sergiu> hi, can anyone help me to unban from ubnutu+1
<ompaul> jspiro, really I think that is a non issue
<Tm_T> Sergiu: you were unbanned because...
<Tm_T> banned I mean =)
<Sergiu> ))
<ompaul> jspiro, there was only one -- your continued being offtopic after being asked not to be
<Sergiu> for how long?
<Tm_T> Sergiu: let me rephrase, why you were banned?
<Sergiu> don't know
<Tm_T> interesting
<jspiro> ompaul: when does the ban expire?
<ompaul> jspiro, I'll consider removing it in an hour if you let it alone
<jspiro> ompaul: then I will not contest it.  could you please set it to auto-expire in an hour?
<ompaul> jspiro, otherwise I will let it go for the usual 
<ompaul> no
<jspiro> what is the usual?
<ompaul> I don't have auto expire
<ompaul> ping me in an hour I am busy with something irl
<jspiro> ompaul: k
<ompaul> back soon ya all
<jspiro> all : what is the usual?  I have rarely ever been banned from an IRC channel.  I come to #ubuntu about once a month for support.  I assume bans automatically are allowed to be lifted in less than that?
<Flannel> jspiro: permbans (or even extended bans) are extremely unusual.
<jspiro> Flannel: ok.  so the procedure is that next time I need support, I should come here and ask to be unbanned?
<Flannel> jspiro: You'll likely be unbanned before said time.  But yes, if your ban still exists, come here.
<Sergiu> i sweard about mysefl and i got banned!
<jspiro> Flannel: ok thank you.
<Flannel> He really shouldn't have been banned.
<Sergiu> who
<Flannel> Sergiu: Nothing
<Sergiu> jspiro
<Sergiu> can you unban me from ubuntu+1 ?
<Flannel> Sergiu: You were banned because of your tone.  Intrepid is beta software, it's not meant for the general public.
<Sergiu> nevermind
<Sergiu> how long i will be banned?
<Sergiu> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 and i don't know how to change screen resolution
<Sergiu> gg
<Sergiu> fuck!
<ubottu> Sergiu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Sergiu: You're certainly not helping your cause any.
<Myrtti> what on earth is going on
<mneptok> sergiumihai: i would highly recommend you alter your behavior, and leave #*ubuntu* IRC namespace until this bad taste leaves our mouths
<Myrtti> @btlogin
 * mneptok detaches
<sergiumihai> mneptok, don't know, i have not swear the channel or anyone from channel
<sergiumihai> on ubuntu
<sergiumihai> +1
<sergiumihai> )
<sergiumihai> donsent matter, can i now if i was banned permanently or not
<Myrtti> and this was [23:37] < Sergiu> fuck
<Myrtti> [23:37] ~~~Sergiu [n=sergiu@87.255.79.154] has left #ubuntu+1 []
<Myrtti> exactly what then?
<Myrtti> your way of leaving the channel?
<sergiumihai> Myrtti YESSS
<sergiumihai> unban me please
<Myrtti> no?
<sergiumihai> NOO
<Tm_T> sergiumihai: mmmm, no, that's not how it goes
<Myrtti> has someone told you a wrong meaning for the F-word?
<Tm_T> sergiumihai: you see your misbehaviour?
<sergiumihai> Myrtti: no
<Myrtti> it's a rude word, you know?
<Myrtti> you *do* know that, right?
<sergiumihai> Myrtti yes, it's very rude word
<Myrtti> so why did you say it?
<Myrtti> you said it here too!
<sergiumihai> i will try to enter tommorow )
<Tm_T> sergiumihai: please don't
<Tm_T> ...
<Flannel> kids these days
<nalioth> did someone rap sergiu on the knuckles?
<Flannel> He didn't get an immediate answer in +1, so he went off
<ompaul> done
<ompaul> right so that ban has been lifted 
<ompaul> nalioth, he was not interested in that conversation
<Myrtti> Hellow: hello
<Hellow> heh
<Myrtti> Hellow: how may we help you tonight?
<Hellow> I need a host mask
<Hellow> but I have no clue on how to go about getting one
<Myrtti> what kind are you looking for? if you want a generic unaffiliated mask, join #freenode
<Hellow> that is what i wanted
<Myrtti> anything else?
<Hellow> no, thank you
<jspiro> ompaul, Flannel, all, thanks for unbanning (or auto-unbanning) me.  ompaul, I still think you should allow more offtopic in #ubuntu, but I will be more careful now.
<ikonia> why would you provoke a situation if you've just been unbanned
<ikonia> seems stupid
<ikonia> on a side issue can I query what the state of ubottu hosting with canonical is ?
<ikonia> is that still pushing on or is it now dead (no issue with jussi01's hosting - just curious)
<Seeker`> ikonia: it will probably be happening soon, just as it has been for the last year or so :P
 * ikonia trys to fix the broken record
<ikonia> Seeker`: I suspected as much
<Seeker`> ikonia: I dont know that is the case
<Seeker`> ikonia: just a guess
<ikonia> same as my guess
 * LjL doesn't overly like whatever he's seen happening with jspiro
<ikonia> where ?
<ompaul> LjL, offtopic warnings
<ompaul> mute
<ompaul> conversation
<ompaul> unmute
<ompaul> straight away offtopic
<ompaul> ban
<LjL> conversation was in pm?
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> I pointed that out here to people at the time
<ompaul> also see the mailing list
<ompaul> I have no life
<ompaul> I am going to reclaim my life from this time sink
<ompaul> but not today
 * ompaul is cynical, tired, annoyed, and has seen a huge resurgence of trolling today
<LjL> ompaul: i see that his saying that in the channel was gratuitous, but about what preceeded that, got to say as far as i can see he stopped being offtopic after he was told...
<ompaul> catch the mute
<LjL> yes, i'm looking at the mute precisely
<ompaul> just before that look at the level of offtopic stuff
<LjL> what mailing list are you talking about? i have no mail
<ompaul> the irc mailing list
<Flannel> ompaul: It's painfully obvious you're feeling tired, annoyed, and cynical.
<ompaul> Flannel, you don't say ;-))))))
 * ompaul chuckles
<Flannel> ompaul: So, do the correct thing, and take a break.  Even if its just for the rest of the day, tomorrow, whatever.  Go occupy yourself elsewhere and unwind.
<ompaul> Flannel, sudo lets have coffee
 * Flannel doesn't drink coffee, but sure.
<Myrtti> ompaul: you're lisping
<ompaul> Flannel, I am out of this channel talking with someone
<LjL> i'd like to share something with you -- might matter or not
<LjL> there is presently a "theothergord" in #ubuntu-offtopic, who is not gord
<LjL> i think he trolled a little in #ubuntu earlier
<Flannel> he was gord_ earlier, and yeah, he's banned from #u as far as I know
<ompaul> Flannel, no he is muted
<LjL> he was then pointed to ##club-ubuntu (and is there right now) by someone else called "arquebus"
<ompaul> well I don't remember banning
<LjL> this arquebus was previously banned from #kubuntu
<LjL> you can see from the BT that the reason he was banned is pretty serious
<Flannel> LjL: no, he's still theothergord
<LjL> Flannel: i know he's still theothergord. i'm saying that "arquebus" told "theothergord" about ##club-ubuntu, while they were in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Ah
<ompaul> iirc that is against the proverbial rules
<LjL> bah, i don't know
<LjL> i'm just saying i smell fish
<LjL> look at the arquebus ban anyway, seriously
<nalioth> LjL: and mutton, too?  :P
<LjL> and that, too
<Flannel> LjL: What about it are we looking at?
<LjL> Flannel: the fact it's a typical "poet" ban
<LjL> well, not the poet
<LjL> but a pretty typical ban anyway, nalioth should know what i mean
<Flannel> I see the ban, know what you mean, but am unsure what sorts of conclusions we're drawing from it
<LjL> Flannel, no conclusions
<LjL> i see a ban, i see someone using a nickname of an -ot regular, i see a channel i don't like being involved with this
<LjL> i warn
<ompaul> Flannel, if I was to say, "status yellow"
<ompaul> perhaps it might make more sense
<Flannel> juhaje: How can we help you?
<ompaul> interesting
<ompaul> * xaxuxaqu (n=pear@193.43.249.169) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> I saw that
<Flannel> also 15:18 -!- bidyvup [n=pear@193.43.249.169] has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> wait what
<Flannel> ompaul: You going to unmute dmsuperman?
<LjL> muting everywhere
<LjL> look at /who for that IP
<LjL> nalioth: have a look at that /who
<ompaul> some time
<nalioth> 0_0
<LjL> they were in #gentoo and very many other channels.
<nalioth> yes, quite a lot.
<Flannel> ompaul: Frankly, I don't see any reason for a mute in the first place.  Again, I think you need to take a break.
<ompaul> in pm
<ompaul> Im going to 
<Flannel> ompaul: care to make this PM public?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> they can if they wish
<ompaul> I am on the other hand about to unmute
<ompaul> and then you can remove my ops from all ubuntu channels 
<ompaul> cos I have had enough of this
<nalioth> O_0  WHAAAAT?
<ompaul> I AM OUT
<LjL> is this such a surprise?
<Flannel> He's.. having a bad day/week/whatever apparently.  His emails on -irc are the same way, aggrivated and somewhat incorherent.
<Flannel> coherent, even.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-05
<MenZa> might want to keep an eye out for zakaria in #ubuntu
<MenZa> I could just be over-intepreting here.
<MenZa> nevermind, gone.
 * MenZa grumbles, goes to get food.
<thewizord> hello...
<thewizord> and before we go kick  crazy, please... let me speak to you all
<thewizord> if anyones got time, that is
<MenZa> thewizord: Hello. How can I help?
<thewizord> MenZa: I'm here to discuss the issue with you folk that led to my kline and further alienation between archlinux and ubuntu communities. I'd like to stomp out some flames that are romurs, clarify some details, and help you folk further understand some of the actions between community members.
<MenZa> Sounds like you might want to go higher than me, then.
<thewizord> MenZa: there is a good dose misinformation trading hands left and right between either side of this ongoing argument.
<MenZa> One moment please.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Merc being silly in the channel)
<MenZa> thewizord: You may continue - I appear to be the only person around, but the channel is logged.
<nalioth> thewizord: as menza says, say what you came to say
<thewizord> MenZa: let us reflect originally to ikonia's incorrect assumption that i work alongside Fogobogo and Bruenig in an attempt to "orchestrate" trolling
<thewizord> this usually isn't what happens, neither is there a ring leader... And let me say, if any of you ever spend a moment getting to know bruenig, you'll fast learn no one mkes this creature do anything... it acts on it's own will and whim.
<thewizord> But now back to the incident that happened to me... I know a lot of you, longstanding from when I was an ubuntu member myself
<thewizord> nalioth: you know me... Dj_Mer_, #kubuntu-offtopic, long ago with korky kathman.
<thewizord> when I parted ways with ubuntu it was neither bitter nor on a sour note, but I went away for a long time... And I didn't come back until recently to say hi to some familiar faces, especially some old buddies in ubuntuforums
<thewizord> this is where the problem started, and I'd love to provide to you the following logs: http://pastebay.com/59021
<thewizord> I felt that the conduct performed by this Op was out of line, and when I returned to #archlinux-offtopic and shared the story... They felt pretty similar, and they are very much self-enabled trolls when they wish to be, they went back and simply repeated my statement after the rather (unethical) kickban.
<thewizord> Theres no underlying conspiracy to why archers dislike ubuntu, some do some don't... Theres no ring leaders in this organization and there is no troll army waiting to brew itself up and launch an attack. A lot of the times, old ubuntu users go to their old homes and offer advice where they are met with a younger, less educated op who bans them for trolling. This leads to hostility and subsequently,
<thewizord>  other people trying to prove a point.
<thewizord> and yes, I am aware there are a few who literally just troll. That's their imaturity and none of us condone that behavior in the slightest way.
<thewizord> my ban came subsquent an op calling me "either a troll or just a pure idiot." which I think reflects very POORLY on this individuals administrative abilities
<thewizord> a lot of other people said the same thing, which lead to tomaw klining me. Hey, whatever, I was only gone a few minutes. But the point at hand was how far one immature persons behavior made something go.
<thewizord> it's just a notion to relish over if anyones got time... But jsut because we're arch users doesn't exactly mean we're *bad* or that we mean ubuntu is *bad*. I'd say by a large majority many of us started there, but we were quickly alienated after we parted there. And I guess thats all I've come to say. I won't apologize for my behavior, my behavior was a direct link to what one very unintelligent
<thewizord> child did. I just wish that the two communities could co-exist without so much hostility being displayed.
<thewizord> thank you for your time.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (bruenig trolling)
<MenZa> Is anyone going to remove bruenig?
<elky> reading to see what he actually said first
<MenZa> Ah
<MenZa> And, according to what I can read above, I can see this as being a trend of his.
<ubottu> rsk called the ops in #ubuntu (josemiguel)
<ubottu> josemiguel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MenZa> I've poked rsk and let him know not to be too trigger happy with <excl>ops
<MenZa> Apparently he thought he was advertising one of those referral links
<MenZa> I've let him know it's just an image hosting service.
<Madpilot> yeah, link seems harmless
<MenZa> Certainly is.
<MenZa> I use tinypic myself.
<Madpilot> I still brace for impact when I follow that sort of link, though :)
<MenZa> Heh.
<Madpilot> brace for goatse, more like
<MenZa> I was pretty much ready for hello.jpg, but I did feel it was my responsibility to actually check it :p
<MenZa> (Not that I would have particularly cared personally - I have become desensitised to pretty much everything)
<Madpilot> likewise. the things we volunteer for... :)
<MenZa> hehehe
<mneptok> oooo! "desensitized to just about everything," eh? that sounds like a challenge.
<MenZa> mneptok: try me.
<Madpilot> oh Great Cthulhu, no
 * Madpilot hides
<MenZa> Wait, I know what you're going to link.
<MenZa> NO, NO
<MenZa> DON'T DO IT
<MenZa> I HAD FORGOTTEN ABOUT THAT PICTURE
 * MenZa cries.
<Madpilot> the one on uncyclopedia's Ubuntu page?
<MenZa> I don't want to know
<MenZa> No, I distinctly remember !mneptok
<MenZa> Which was bad
<MenZa> baaaad
<mneptok> MenZa: http://mneptok.com/disturbing
<MenZa> Oh dear god.
<MenZa> that is the one, Madpilot
 * MenZa cries.
<Madpilot> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/File:Mnepolo.png
<MenZa> I *just* looked it up.
<mneptok> meh. perms
<Madpilot> happily, I get 403s on all of those
<Madpilot> just the titles are bad enough
 * MenZa still thinks !mneptok-#ubuntu-offtopic should point to that image.
<Madpilot> didn't it used to? when the bot was more interesting?
<MenZa> It did.
<MenZa> !-mneptok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mneptok
<MenZa> :(
<jussi01> mneptok: really, that disturbing link should be posted here. public channel and all...
<mneptok> jussi01: rm will heal all log disasters
 * mneptok gives MenZa another 30 seconds, and then rm
<Madpilot> suddenly I think I approve of log-altering censorship
<MenZa> I DON'T NEED 30 SECONDS
 * MenZa cries.
<mneptok> MenZa: but isn;t it nice t know you're not totally desensitized?
 * jussi01 censors mneptok
<MenZa> mneptok: There are things.
<MenZa> Like that image.
<MenZa> But that's not in the same category.
 * Madpilot wonders (not for the first time) how many Ubuntu Members have contributed to that Uncyclopedia article over the years
<jussi01> MenZa: that article is only made of quotes from #ubuntu, didnt you know?
<MenZa> Common knowledge, jussi01
<MenZa> Madpilot: #inkscape is an evil place. :(
<Madpilot> it's a channel with an odd sense of humour
<MenZa> so I've noticed
<Madpilot> and a great love of excessive numbers of exclamation points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MenZa> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111onecos(x)
<Madpilot> Ubuntu's default PDF viewer has known issues with transparencies, btw
<Madpilot> install Adobe Reader, bloated pig that it is, for gradients and transparencies
<Madpilot> Scribus & Inkscape both use Acroread as their reference PDF reader/renderer
<Madpilot> crap, I am an idiot
 * elky bites her lip./
<jussi01> Madpilot: state the bleeding obvious :P
 * jussi01 hugs Madpilot
<elky> HE SAID IT!
<Madpilot> I appear to have started a troll rolling. Sorry.
<jussi01> topyli: dammit, :P
<Madpilot> gah. One ill-timed joke to a regular and jimmy jumped on it.
<topyli> jussi01, very sorry. what am i apologising for? :)
 * MenZa licks topyli 
<topyli> <3
<Madpilot> the bot has a gender?
<jussi01> !gender | Madpilot
<ubottu> Madpilot: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Madpilot> well, there you go
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * MenZa is having some fun in Inkscape.
<Madpilot> Inkscape rocks. My favourite app, bar none.
<MenZa> Madpilot: Most definitely agreed.
<jussi01> nope, that goes to quassel for me :)
<MenZa> Madpilot: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/333917/windows_desktops_tango.png
<MenZa> To be used with a networking diagram.
<MenZa> I think I'll go for the latter.
<Madpilot> the BSOD computer is for a network connection to an MS box, I take it?
<topyli> i just learned the other day that OSX's default icon for a windows server is bsod'ed
<jussi01> if you guys want some icon designing work, naked computers needs a new logo... and alanbell is after someone to do it for him.
<MenZa> Naked Computers? o_o
<topyli> they do need a new logo
<MenZa> Madpilot: Well durrr.
<Madpilot> that sounds almost o4o :)
<jussi01> Madpilot: it isnt, go have a browse and youll see what its about
<MenZa> Also, my previous-offence-somethingsomething-sense is tingling in -ot
<MenZa> Peddy ftr
<MenZa> It seems familiar
<jussi01> unfortunately their logo is a bit... err... unfortunate...
<MenZa> Unfortunately, I am not very good with logos.
<Madpilot> Peddy arrived just before jimmy earned his timeout
<Madpilot> I've done a few logos, they're fun when they work out
<mneptok> "press ctl-alt-dangling_buttocks to get a command prompt"
 * MenZa giggles.
<MenZa> Also, Peddy is trolling horribly. D:
<MenZa> "what is this i don't even" is a 4chan meme, for the ones who didn't pick that up
<Madpilot> is "wobsite" a 4chan-ism too?
<MenZa> jussi01: Mind you, if you hadn't already spoken, I would've banned him.
<elky> MenZa, i've explained the issues with the name and logo in detail with the person who runs that site, and they decided that they'd pretend to care, then pretended i never said anything and ramped up the usage and dispersion of the branding :(
<MenZa> ;o
<mneptok> that's a nice logo ..... FOR ME TO POOP ON!
<mneptok> </triumph>
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> I honestly do not understand why anyone would even name a company "Naked Computers"
<jussi01> elky: I recently had a discussion. he has no problem with the name (and for the record, nor do I), but the the logo is bad, really bad. and he is looking to get a new one
<elky> jussi01, you have a privilege in not finding the name confronting. for me, the word "naked" and "computers" is a confronting combination.
<Madpilot> right, brute-force topic change in -ot appears to have caused the troll to get instantly bored.
<MenZa> Madpilot: Woohoo.
<MenZa> I'm still *convinced* he was banned from #ubuntu at one point.
<MenZa> Recently.
<MenZa> (I've been on IRC far too much recently)
<gnomefreak> bored is good as long as it stops the trolling
<MenZa> indeed!
<Madpilot> bored and left, even better
<elky> it doesn't help that there's a broadband company around here that advertises it's "naked broadband" with an extra-thick helping of entendres that are really really really creepy
<Madpilot> the internet is creepy enough without advertisers helping
<elky> yeah, exactly
 * MenZa is now grepping through god-knows-how-many-hundred-thousand-lines for 'Peddy'
<MenZa> I'm compulsive about these things.
<MenZa> WHY DEAR GOD DID I NOT JUST TAIL
 * jussi01 searches the bt for MenZa
<MenZa> :p
<jussi01> MenZa: btw, until you are accepted into the IRC team, you will not have bt access.
 * MenZa nods
<mneptok> someone ask the Naked Computers people how long they think it will be until a less-than-satisfied person creates this - http://mneptok.com/naked_computers.png
<jussi01> mneptok: !!!!
<MenZa> oh lawd
<jussi01> MenZa: he had an ubuntu ban from the fb for flodding.
<mneptok> well ... that logo is just *asking* for it.
 * MenZa coughs.
<MenZa> Teehee. Now I'm looking at the 3 key on my numpad sideways.
<MenZa> Free advertising!
<Madpilot> MenZa, can't help it (wrt #inkscape) :)
<MenZa> :p
 * MenZa ponders the possibility to change name on Launchpad.
<MenZa> I've slowly started going into that phase where I'm moving from being 'menza' to 'lhavelund'
<MenZa> I feel all serious, and stuff.
<jussi01> MenZa: hehe
<Madpilot> didn't we have a parrot-bot in #u a few nights ago?
<Madpilot> because I just removed another one
<MenZa> I'm just fairly tentative about changing my nick on IRC because a) I'm in so many channels, and it'd just be massively confusing. and b) ... well, that's it, really.
<MenZa> Madpilot: Polly wants a cracker. Squawk!
<Madpilot> @lart MenZa
 * ubottu reads Madpilot some vogon poetry
 * ubottu makes Jack Bauer chase Madpilot
<jussi01> haha
<MenZa> ;o
<MenZa> Doublepwnlarted!
<Madpilot> meh. forget the botsnacks, you ungrateful overgrown script...
 * jussi01 makes ubottu ignore Madpilot
<MenZa> :P
<jussi01> @@admin ignore add Madpilot
<jussi01> :P
<Madpilot> o rly?
<MenZa> rly.
<jussi01> rly rly
<Madpilot> I'm going to be completely useless in #ubuntu now, you know. Completely.
<jussi01> rofl
<MenZa> I have a theory that Madpilot is actually a fork of ubottu gone wild.
 * topyli barely manages to decline to comment
<MenZa> topyli: bahahaha.
<mneptok> topyli: fail.
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Madpilot> admin ignore fail. easily bribable bot.
<jussi01> Madpilot: I didnt do it... notice the double @
<Madpilot> i'll stick with my 'easily bribable bot' theory. it's more amusing. :)
<elky> jussi01, the key to roleplaying is staying in character :P
 * MenZa considers sleep.
<jussi01> ooh, the PancakeStaffer is back :D
<elky> mmm pancakes
<ubottu> In ubottu, u-foka said: !lucid is Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Amaranth> uh
<MenZa> wat
<ikonia> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ?
<jussi01> !lucid
<ikonia> gnomefreak: you sent me an email asking me not to assign bugs to myself that I didn't plan to fix?? the flashplugin-nonfree bug. I didn't assign it to myself, your email is the first I've heard of it
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<jussi01> the lts...
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i didnt see your name on there but someone assigned you than. do you have bug number?
<ikonia> 173890
<gnomefreak> ikonia: will look thanks
<jussi01> bug 173980
<ikonia> no problem, it may be assigned to my, I can't get to launchpad at the moment, but I've not assigned it to me,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173980 in bzr ""unknown branch format" for unknown repository" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173980
<ikonia> s/my/me
<jussi01> fail!
<jussi01> bug 173890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install due to md5sum mismatch" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<gnomefreak> ikonia: see me in #ubuntu-mozillateam on this bug
<gnomefreak> i know the issue :)
<ikonia> okey dokey
<KB1JWQ> Someone want to chide louis before he goes too nuts?
<ubottu> In ubottu, louis said:   UI issues except mines because of Wine issues Three Always be polite and willing to hear some one out before assuming anything  http://nemcc.blackboard.com/webapps/portal/frameset.jsp   <<My school bottom left is link to download freely
<ikonia> lets see
<MenZa> I'm being assaulted in a /query too, ftr
<ikonia> is it an acceptable pm ?
<MenZa> I wouldn't call it inappropriate, if anything just a bit misunderstood
<MenZa> 09:15 <louis> louis> One its not piracy every person who goes to my school uses that freely at install you link your account therefor if you pay tuition you have a key Two I told you this to start with If you guys would step off of that ego cloud your foating on maybe you'd understand me better I do not pirate software nor do i condone it I'm just trying to do the same thing as a user downgrading form KDE 4.x to 3.x becau
<MenZa> 09:15 <louis> se of
<MenZa> 09:15 <louis> <louis> UI issues except mines because of Wine issues Three Always be polite and willing to hear some one out before assuming anything
<MenZa> 09:15 <louis> <louis> http://nemcc.blackboard.com/webapps/portal/frameset.jsp   <<My school bottom left is link to download freely
<MenZa> 09:17 <MenZa> That's perfectly ok, but it's still offtopic for #ubuntu
<MenZa> And perfectly unintelligble as well
<jpds> wut?
<MenZa> jpds: Your guess is as good as mine
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> indus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<indus> hello
<ikonia>  thello
<ikonia> indus: whats the problem ?
<indus> hi , a user wants webcam/mic in ubuntu, is it ok to recommend empathy with a ppa?
<ikonia> indus: that seems a bit excessive to call the ops for
<indus> ya sorry
<indus> by mistake
<bazhang> indus, what was that?
<ikonia> depends if that's the best solution for him
<indus> because ppa is not official ,but its ok to recommend? also i guess empathy ppa is relatively safe
<ikonia> depends - work out if it's the best thing for the user
<ikonia> make it clear it will make his system unsupportable
<ikonia> why would you not recommend empathy out of the ubuntu repos ?
<indus> no webcam/voice
<ikonia> what's wrong with supported web cam softwware ?
<ikonia> eg: the ones suggested in !webcam ?
<ikonia> just use common sense, is it the best thing for the user, and make him aware of the consiquences of following your advice
<indus> well ok got it
<indus> cya thanks
<indus> see you i mean
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> indus: anything else you need ?
<indus> aah no i go
<ikonia> cool
<bazhang> ugh
<ikonia> I feel that will be a disaster, but lets wait and see
 * genii makes an industrial-strength urn of coffee
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> delt
<ikonia> !staff | boogeyman pushing dcc exploits in multiple channels, reported in #freenode but he's still going
<ubottu> boogeyman pushing dcc exploits in multiple channels, reported in #freenode but he's still going: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<genii> Did he get klined yet?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> richiH sorted out, great
<Amaranth> hmm, !hello should probably say something different in offtopic
<genii> Hm. The !home factoid seems somewhat... lacking
<genii> Hm. "<ltcabral> sudo apt-get install *     is not working!!!"
<genii> nvm, just a joker
<dragon> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dragon> xrandr is more than that.
<dragon> It lets users set screen resolution and other settings without running dual screens.
<dragon> If someone cares, please fix it.
<genii> Bah. Nonsense spammer in #quassel but no one on access list around
<ikonia> frustating
<genii> The !staff is just for #ubuntu-something ?
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> just give a staff member a poke in #freenode
<ikonia> (assuming they are in the access list in quassel)
<Flannel> genii: /stats p will give you 'on duty' staffers
<genii> stew in #freenode seems to be responding
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (ifloresr01)
<genii> FYI in #quassel it's   dartagnan_    --> dartagnan_ (n=quassel@modemcable019.245-57-74.mc.videotron.ca) has joined #quassel               in case he starts up in other channels
<genii> I just gave them pre-emptive warn in #k
<genii> MenZa: Hehehe your favourite subject... <osmosis> can someone give me a wave invite?
<MenZa> genii: :P
 * MenZa giggles
<MenZa> I was just reading Myrtti's latest e-mail to the ubuntu-irc mailing list. On the right, there's an ad entitled "Art of Dealing w/People". An ad for a book, apparently.
<Tm_T> MenZa: how convenient
<MenZa> Rather.
<genii> Keep an eye out for dartagnan , I just booted them from #k (they were also a prob earlier in #quassel ) I have to go though but he may reappear in #u or so
<Mamarok> genii: he has done random brabbling earlier today
<ikonia> Flannel: based on genii's comments, I'm thinking this guy is trying to be a problem
<Flannel> ikonia: Oh, yeah, I hadn't even made that connection
<ikonia> I just have
<Flannel> His laughing rant earlier made me wonder
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !spam is <reply> God be praised. We have a quest: to find the grail!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-06
<MenZa> haha
<idleone_> Can someone please do something about Merc in #ubuntu. been two days now he comes in a trolls
<ubottu> MTecknology called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (joejc for ignoring multiple warnings !english)
<MTecknology> Can somebody take care of +1?
<DBO> someone with ops in #ubuntu+1 please report for duty... hehe duty...
<MenZa> bill_gatesIII in #ubuntu be trollin'.
<MenZa> 2009-10-06 04:13:46 UTC] < Bill_gatesIII> windows is better
<MenZa> ftr ^
<nalioth> appears to be a one-shot deal
<MenZa> it does indeed
<MenZa> nalioth: interesting /quit message there.
<nalioth> and so life goes on
<MenZa> indeed.
<MenZa> I'll poke ewb in a /query
<MenZa> !coc > ewb
<MenZa> !guidelines > ewb
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:24:03 UTC] <MenZa> You're not exactly displaying a very helpful attitude in #ubuntu - why is this?
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:24:34 UTC] <ewb> hahaha
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:25:03 UTC] <MenZa> Please take some time to read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and the IrcGuidelines. I'll have ubottu send these to you shortly.
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:25:13 UTC] <ewb> aaaaaaaaaahahhaha
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:25:38 UTC] <MenZa> Would you rather come to #ubuntu-ops to discuss this?
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:26:05 UTC] <ewb> man, you're awesome
<MenZa> thoughts? ^
<MenZa> Hope you don't mind me poking you, jrib - I see you're around.
 * jrib was about to go to sleep actually
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> I was about to suggest a ban-forward here. He's not contributing anything to the support discussion in #ubuntu whatsoever.
<nalioth> why would we want to ban-forward him here?
<MenZa> What's the alternative? Let him roam and throw semi-insults at users?
<MenZa> I also sense baiting in his last question, but that may be an overinterpretation.
<nalioth> MenZa: why not just stick a +q on him for an hour or so?
<nalioth> we don't need to talk to everyone we ban
<MenZa> Sounds like a decent plan - care to do that?
<MenZa> excellent.
<MenZa> I've reminded him of the location of the CoC and the IRCGuidelines.
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:33:11 UTC] <ewb> uh, no thanks
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:33:25 UTC] <MenZa> Then I'm afraid you can't be a participant in #ubuntu.
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:33:34 UTC] <ewb> excuse me?
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:34:00 UTC] <MenZa> You've been muted for now, but that can easily turn into a ban. I highly suggest you familiarise yourself with the rules enforced in the channel.
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:34:22 UTC] <ewb> THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE.
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:34:41 UTC] <ewb> i demand that you revoke this mute immediately, asswipe.
<MenZa> [2009-10-06 04:34:45 UTC] <MenZa> How is this unacceptable?
<MenZa> I've invited him to join in here, which he may do shortly.
<nalioth> i think you were good with your first interaction, personally
<MenZa> Yeah, I guess I went a bit far.
 * MenZa shrugs.
<MenZa> He seems to be taking it decently, except having gone into rant mode about the OPN.
<MenZa> I figured I'd share the backlog for you in case he did join.
<MenZa> Anyway, ta.
 * MenZa goes back to his coursework.
 * elky tilts her head wonderingly and looks at heHATEme's nick.
 * MenZa is confused.
<elky> possessed by an 8yrold by any chance?
<tonyyarusso> maco: So if you've given up on computer science do you have a new plan?
<maco> tonyyarusso: nope
<maco> im still finishing the degree, just because switching majors would be so time consuming
 * Flannel suggests engineering!
<maco> might do computational linguistics grad studies....might just start my own arts&crafts-type business
<Flannel> Comp Ling is fun
<tonyyarusso> Anyone good with bzr in here?
<tonyyarusso> I unbound a branch and now I can't figure out how to properly reconnect and sync...
<tonyyarusso> blrgl
<MenZa> maco: check out #apertium, then.
<jussi01> !moodin
<ubottu> moodin is a ksplash theme engine, enabled by default in Kubuntu Dapper, and you can grab it for Breezy here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<jussi01> old one...
<jussi01> !forget moodin
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<MenZa> automatix
<MenZa> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<MenZa> !ultimatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<ubottu> jamieleshaw called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: I was there ;)
<KB1JWQ> jussi01: Gah, sorry about that.
<KB1JWQ> I've been following this guy around at least three channels so far.
<KB1JWQ> He does this every night lately around this time.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: ahh, fair enough. Ill leave him to you then.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: I was just giving him a chance to read whats right, but if he's been doing it elsewhere it likely wont help.
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, just found him in two more.
<KB1JWQ> *sighs*
<KB1JWQ> Sorry, jussi01.  Didn't mean to step on toes.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: as I said, you are fine. no problems from me. :)
<Mamarok> why does the floodbot calls for |netsplit?
<ubottu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubot3> In ubot3, isSuS said: what is your name?
<ubottu> cwillu_at_work called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> linux fixer ? rly?
 * jrib starts working on linux fixer
<bazhang> hehe
<jrib> ./linuxfixer  [curing world hunger]  1% ETA: ...
<ubottu> souler called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> *sigh*
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (dartagnan_)
<genii> Got it
<ikonia> not him again
<genii> Looks like dartagnan might become my pet troll.... :/
<genii> ikonia: Yup
<ikonia> is ? the wildcard for 1 char eg: genii? would be genii_ or geniii that sort of thing
<genii> And now he's carrying on again in #quassel like the other day
<genii> ikonia: Yes, ? is for 1 char replace
<ikonia> thought so
<ikonia> genii: I've just banned him in #ubuntu - I don't want him coming back at the moment as he was a problem yesteday too and was cut some slack
<genii> ikonia: Understandable. I'm not lifting my bans on him anytime soon either
<genii> Especially as he keeps doing the same thing in every channel
<ikonia> exactly,
<ikonia> he's had a shot or two at #ubuntu - it's not worked out, so until he can show some control when he's talked to in pm or in here - he's out
<ikonia> (backed up by his continuing behaviour in other channels as you said)
<genii> I was going to complain in #freenode for #quassel again as no ops there are awake, but from last time learned there's not much they can do anyhow
<ikonia> are freenode staff not in the access list ?
<genii> ikonia: Apparently not in that channel, they have to be asked/added by the channel mods
<ikonia> ahhh yes, that's a shame
<ikonia> leave a memo for the ops in that channel maybe ?
<ikonia> memoserv gives a good alert when you login
<genii> Ah, good
<ikonia> genii: someone else is asking in #freenode about him now
<ikonia> the cavelry has arrived
<genii> ikonia: tomaw just told one of the ops there to add freenode staff, so 1 less outlet now for the ranting. Wonder where next.
<ikonia> won't cause me any pain so he can rant where he likes as long as I'm not in the channel
<genii> Hehe
<ikonia> #xubuntu is next
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #xubuntu (dartagnan_ is a spammer banned from #ubuntu channels for this)
<ikonia> cody has sorted
<Amaranth> man, cody does too much
<ikonia> busy guy, for sure
<Amaranth> IRC op, xubuntu lead dev, etc
<ikonia> #xubuntu is normally an easy channel though
<ikonia> not to take anything away at all, but it's quieter with a more mature user from my experience
<genii> Sorry I didn't catch the "warez" thing earlier in -ot, just got back to computer
<Pici> I'm out for a bit, someone may want to look into +1 every now and then though.
<ikonia> yup
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (caca5 flooding being silly)
<Flannel> sorted
<Flannel> or, handled anyway
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !ljl is <alias> hate
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-07
<nalioth> 0_o
<Seeker`> o_0
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: bsd is a Unix-like OS similar to Linux. More info about free distributions at www.freebsd.org, www.openbsd.org, or www.netbsd.org.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Casper1 said: but linux is installed/ full partition. so would it still be there?
<KB1JWQ> Quintin is getting a little rude in -offtopic.
<snuxoll> looks like I've been beaten to the punch
<KB1JWQ> snuxoll: Heh, yeah.  I'd rather let an op handle it.
<snuxoll> KB1JWQ: we've already done our part, he's been warned, so yeah it's time for an op
<elky> KB1JWQ, cliffs notes version please?
<KB1JWQ> 19:31:10 < Quintin> dude.  There are a million broads
<KB1JWQ> 19:31:16 < Quintin> stop putting the pussy on a pedestal
<KB1JWQ> 19:31:22 < Quintin> go find another girl
<KB1JWQ> 19:31:26 < Quintin> girls are easy anyway
<KB1JWQ> Then started getting mouthy when asked to cool it.
<KB1JWQ> elky: Thanks.
<elky> potentially incoming
<elky> he's refusing to come here
<elky> KB1JWQ, i assume you tried your freenode catalysing fu on him, right?
<KB1JWQ> elky: Slightly.  Didn't go TOO far into it; it's your channel and I'm occupied in different places at the moment.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !ibus is a next generation input framework than has replaced SCIM in !karmic and above.
<stochastic> Hi, can I get ubottu added to ##ubuntu-yvr-support (the Ubuntu Vancouver LoCo team channel)?
<stochastic> what process do I need to go through do get that done?
<stochastic> jussi01 ^^
<elky> stochastic, is there a reason why that is not in the official namespace?
<stochastic> elky, well the advertising guy for our loco set it there while he applied to get #ubuntu-yvr approved through freenode.net (so is telling everyone ##ubuntu-yvr-support is where to go)
<DJones> Can somebody check out #ubuntu seems to be a bot repeating users questions - BarackHus...
<stochastic> elky, I have told him that by the naming conventions it should be #ubuntu-ca-vn
<DJones> The username doing the repeating is BarackHusseinOba:
<DJones> Thanks elky
<elky> stochastic, we have the whole #ubuntu-* namespace. freenode isn't going to tell us how to allocate it. he's perfectly able to register the channel properly without separate permission from freenode.
<stochastic> elky, it's been advertised at ##ubuntu-yvr-support for a few months now at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList by our organizer Randall
<stochastic> elky, is there a link to registering through you guys, or does one simply join the channel?
<elky> one simply joins the channel
<stochastic> elky, okay well can you add a bot to #ubuntu-ca-vn then?
<elky> so long as the /topic is clear as to what it's for (and appropriate of course) then we're never likely to question it.
<stochastic> elky, I'll take care of migrating the loco there
<stochastic> elky, topic is set
<elky> jpds, nalioth, jussi01, whichever of you wins please botify the channel above.
<elky> stochastic, you should join and hang around in #ubuntu-irc too if you're coordinating this stuff. further discussion of this should happen there :)
<stochastic> elky, okay I'm already in #ubuntu-irc - had asked there a month ago with no response
<elky> sometimes things get lost and you need to ask a few times. frustrating, I know.
<stochastic> okay thanks
<jussi01> I only do ubottu. and she is for main chans only. jpds or nalioth can sort.
<jpds> stochastic: Just to check, you would like a bot in #ubuntu-ca-vn ?
<stochastic> jpds, yes, that's the current request.  I'd love one.
<jpds> You got it.
<jpds> OK, bots are being dumb, gimme a sec.
<Tm_T> :-P
<jpds> stochastic: There we go.
<stochastic> jpds, thank you very much.
<jpds> No problem at all.
<gnomefreak> congrats pleia2 ryanakca on the CC council i dont see mike atm
<pleia2> thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> sorry ryanakca i screwed up nicks
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Tm_T> :p
<jussi01> stochastic: anything else you need from us?
<stochastic> jussi01, nope.  Thanks guys, see you around.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> !away > g4br13l
<bucky> can you change your passwd as user?
<Pici> Yes
<nalioth> bucky: /msg nickserv help set password
<bucky> the karmic or jaunty passwd
<ikonia> nalioth: he means in #ubuntu - he's just been banned for stupid about the password change
<ikonia> in ubuntu
<ikonia> bucky: this isn't a support channel
<bucky> <ikonia> bucky: to not be able to change your password is not default
<ikonia> bucky: and telling me to fuck you in pm is not acceptable either
<bucky> <ikonia> bucky: what about it
<bucky> <ikonia> bucky: what about it
<bucky> <ikonia> bucky: what about it
<Pici> f00f: How can we help you?
<bucky> <ikonia> bucky: what about it
<bucky> ikonia, who are you... Simon Cowl ?
<ikonia> bucky: I'm not going to discuss anything with you until you stop behaving silly
<bucky> not being able to change your passwd as user is default behavior in ubuntu?
<ikonia> that's been answered for you - no, you can change your password
<bucky> not being able to change your passwd as user is default behavior in ubuntu?
<ikonia> ok, enough
<f00f> Pici: just watching the drama unfold :)
<bucky> i told ikonia to try it.. he said " bucky: what about it"
<ikonia> bucky: I know I can change my password
<Pici> f00f: If you have no pending issues yourself, we kindly ask that you depart the channel, see /topic for details
<bucky> at least two people can't change their passwd as user... at least admit to it
<bucky> ikonia, STFU and try it
<bucky> ikonia, STFU and try it
<ikonia> bucky: that attitude and language won't help you at this time
<ikonia> bucky: you can change the password as a normal user without issue, the user in #ubuntu was having a problem
<bucky> mine won't let me
<ikonia> bucky: I'm getting sidetracked here, the issue is not the users problem, but your attitude and spamming of the channel
<ikonia> bucky: if you could please pause for a moment until f00f has left the channel
<bucky> fuck off
<ikonia> ok this conversation is over. Please leave the channel and come back when you want to discuss the issue
<Pici> Ladies and Gentlemen: please clean out your #ubuntu+1 bans, the banlist is full.
<ikonia> Pici: understood
<ikonia> Pici: the banlist in +1 doesn't actually look that long
<ikonia> bucky: are you back to discuss this or just to continue your behaviour ?
<Pici> ikonia: The channel doesnt have +L (extended ban list)
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<bucky> call the nanny and we'll have an episode on the telly
<ikonia> ok - so you want to continue to be silly, this conversation is done then, please leave the channel and come back when you want to discuss it properly
<ikonia> Pici: that should help a bit
<bucky> you know.. lilo would have never accepted money from Mark Shuttleworth
<ikonia> bucky: please leave the channel
<ikonia> bucky: unless you have come back to discuss your behaviour please leave the channel and only come back when you wish to discuss your behaviour
<nalioth> did you have anything further, bucky ?
<bucky> how many ubuntu channels are on this server?
<jpds> Several.
<nalioth> bucky: if you don't have anything further, please respect the channel /topic
<bucky> this is the only ubuntu channel i'm not banned from so i guess i'll idle here
<ikonia> no it's not - your in about 11 others and talking - so please don't lie
<ikonia> and you've seen the topic explains not idling
<bucky> ikonia, you're smarter than me.. your user can change it's own password..
<ikonia> nalioth: Pici over to you
<ikonia> I'm not discussing this further
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: all better now :)
<MenZa> somewhat at least
<KB1JWQ> Heh, troll in -offtopic
<ikonia> I see him
<ikonia> he's just been moved from #ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> Ah.
<ikonia> I'm curious to if it's a genuine discusison or not
<KB1JWQ> Glad someone's on it. :-)
<Pici> Because someone told them that trolling was offtopic for #ubuntu and to move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic *facepalm*
<ikonia> Pici: he could actually be trying to ask it genuinly
<nalioth> i'm not seeing trolling
<ikonia> thought I'd give him a shot as he followed instruction in #u
<ikonia> nalioth: the topic of "apple did it all better" out of the blue is a common start in -ot
<ikonia> as I said seeing what he actually asks
<nalioth> as a starter, it's not 'trolling'
<ikonia> his last line was
<nalioth> it's where it goes afterwards
<ikonia> LjL: I know I know
<LjL> i am aware that thewizord came here to "defend" his actions or somesuch
<ikonia> ooh, I'm wrong then
<LjL> so, in passing, since i've just joined #al-ot to check whether the current #u-ot troll was in there, i'll mention his intentions are clearly all but honest
<ikonia> LjL: I thought you where coming in to say about -ot
<LjL> no, you and nalioth have already seen what's happening in -ot
<ikonia> I'm wrong then
<ikonia> sorry
<LjL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/288075/
<LjL> that is all. i'd distrust the fellow whatever he says.
<ikonia> the archlinux-$ channels are non-trust worthy in general
<LjL> goes by itself, but since he seemed to dissociate himself from trolling...
<LjL> well, i'll have fun in -ot now
<dragon> there's a troll 'FiLtHySLoB' in #ubuntu
<ikonia> thanks
<Flannel> What a fun guy
<ikonia> who?
<Flannel> the mint/+o guy
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-08
<Pici> 20:27:25 <rww> Phrea: Sexuality is not a good topic of conversation for this channel, because it attracts stupidity.
<Pici> +1
<Flannel> I... don't think Phrea was using the term 'gay' to refer to sexuality.  Although, to be honest, I don't really see what precipitated it at all.
<Pici> Flannel: I have no idea why he said it either
<gord> im just trying to not have the -ot channel explode into anarchy like it can late at night
<Flannel> gord: It's 530 in the afternoon!
 * Flannel hides
<maco> Flannel: unless they were using it to mean "happy" then thats not so good IMO
<gord> its gord is a very tired bunny o'clock
<Flannel> maco: Thats really the only usage I could see fitting, and even that's not a very good fit
<maco> "don we now our gay apparel..."
<elky> uh... who saw that quit message...
<maco> where?
<Pici> 20:32:37 >>>> Shadowwolf (n=DarkLord@unaffiliated/shadowwolf) has quit ["I've come to the conclusion...It's not considered rape, if you yell, "SURPRISE!!!" beforehand!"]
<maco> O_o
<Flannel> maco: I know the definition, but "be happy" just doesnt fit in response to the previous stuff
<maco> Flannel: i dont know what was gong on before. i just joined -ot
<Pici> 20:24:50 <Phrea> dude, be gay
<maco> haha i had a friend in high school who was gay so when he was depressed i'd tell him to "be both meanings"
<Pici> maco: There was no context, it pretty much came out of the blue
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> =P waaazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaap
<Flannel> Valkyrie{Gentoo}: How can we help you today?
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> I have no clue why..but i really want my ban lifted..well..its more of a sorry i did a bad thing..
<nhandler> I was wondering if anyone in here would be interested in leading an Opne Week session about Ubuntu and IRC. You could talk about proper behavior on IRC, how to properly request assistance, etc
<nalioth> nhandler: aren't you qualified?
<nhandler> nalioth: I probably could, but I only have time to prepare/lead one session for Open Week
<mneptok> nhandler: remind when Open Week is ...
<pleia2> mneptok: Nov 2-6
<mneptok> pleia2: thanks
 * mneptok checks calendar
<mneptok> i may be able to do it.
<mneptok> nhandler: ^^^
<mneptok> Valkyrie{Gentoo}: the person who originally placed your ban is unwilling to remove it. seeing that one of the last times you asked you brought a bot into this channel that then /ctcp'ed every channel member, i'm inclined to agree. i have doubts you'll find any op that is going to support removing the ban.
<bazhang> I suspect navwolf is less than sincere
<bazhang> oh nice quit msg
<maco> was about to say the same thing
 * maco rolls eyes
<maco> arch trolls...
<bazhang> ##arch-ftw as a channel was an indicator
<jussi01> mneptok: I havent much time to prepare as my thesis is eating it, but I can probably make it to the session to do it with you if you like. so long as it isnt on wednesday.
<mneptok> jussi01: fingure out what day works best for you and i'll propose a session for that day
<jussi01> mneptok: thursday would be good...
<mneptok> k
 * jussi01 has thesis seminar on the wednesday that week
<mneptok> ah, so Thursday is "i have a full week to procrastinate" day
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> mneptok, it didnt CTCP everyone, it was a thing i built in, that in THIS server, and this server only, instead of doing a /me action, it somehow requests a CTCP ACTION
 * Valkyrie{Gentoo} Shruhs
 * Valkyrie{Gentoo} Shrgs
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> fgb;,rgbrgbrb, i need sleep
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> r.r
<bazhang> Valkyrie{Gentoo}, please dont idle here.
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> bazhang, i just got back, didnt realize that i was even in here anymore
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> AND, if i recall, it says "we reserve the right to remove idlers"
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> So, if you have an issue with me forgeting, you COULD have removed me
<Valkyrie{Gentoo}> Thanks tho.
<bazhang> Valkyrie{Gentoo}, as was discussed previously, there is no idea of removing your bans
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> <Jester05> oh no, its so hard to come back on via proxy
<bazhang> his response to reading coc and guidelines ^^
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion/issues etc to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with so we can keep track of pending issues. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.
<Flannel> chopped!
<jussi01> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.
<jussi01> bollocks!
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> jussi01: no thanks. i brought my own.
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion/issues etc to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  Be good!
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (internetlol)
<elky> interesting part reason...
<jpds> I was bored.
<bazhang> wonder if that was jimmy_birer again
<nhandler_> mneptok: It is November 2 - November 6: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<ikonia> hello akgraner
<akgraner> ikonia, hi!
<akgraner> mneptok, hi..
<ikonia> what's up akgraner ?
<akgraner> well a little bird told me to ask mneptok if they would like to do an open week session on IRC basics and behavior?
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<bazhang> heh
<akgraner> it had been suggested we add it to the list of sessions
<akgraner> :-D
<akgraner> Speaking from just me personally, I am figuring it out as I go, but would  absolutely love to be in a session where I can ask questions about how to do things...
<akgraner> here is the wiki.. and the slots that are open.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<akgraner> if someone could take a look and see who might want to facilitate it that would be AWESOME...:-)
<akgraner> please and thank you!
<bazhang> funny note on that wiki page: Let's just add her without asking  :)
<Pici> who?
<Pici> oh, n,
<Pici> m
<jussi01> akgraner:
<jussi01> [09:29:42] <jussi01> mneptok: I havent much time to prepare as my thesis is eating it, but I can probably make it to the session to do it with you if you like. so long as it isnt on wednesday.
<jussi01> [09:30:18] <mneptok> jussi01: fingure out what day works best for you and i'll propose a session for that day
<jussi01> [09:30:34] <jussi01> mneptok: thursday would be good...
<jussi01> [09:30:40] <mneptok> k
<akgraner> bazhang, she was with us at OLF when we added that comment...
<akgraner> jussi01, thurs 2200  would that work?
<akgraner> I can go ahead and schedule it..
<jussi01> 2200UTC?
<akgraner> yep.. that too late for ya?
<akgraner> the morning slots I have to rearrange and move the Friday morning stuff into
<akgraner> but that will free up 1500UTC on Friday...
<jussi01> hrm.
<jussi01> friday is out.
<jussi01> thursday afternoon would be ideal.
<jussi01> or even evening, but not too late.
<jussi01> Im in utc+2
<akgraner> hmm ok.. let me see what we can rearrange... I'll pop back in in just a few and let you know.. ok?
<jussi01> ok
<bazhang> akgraner, nice :)
<akgraner> jussi01, ok so I can free up 1700utc on Thursday...
<akgraner> so is it ok to put the session there...
<akgraner> if james and daniel don't need 1500 and 1600 I will try to bump you up a couple hours...
<eviljussi01> akgraner: 1700 should be fine for me. just make doubly sure with mneptok
<akgraner> ok
<genii> In freenode web gateway hostmask like 59f473dd@gateway/web/freenode/x-ihungskpmmvmkkxt the 59f473dd part is unique to that user? Same guy ad-spammed twice in #k hostmask was same but for the /x-whatevertext part second time
 * genii sips
<pleia2> genii: yes, that's the ip address in hex
<genii> pleia2: Aaaah, OK. Unfortunately if they are on a dhcp lease banning that id is pretty useless I'd guess since they just need to release/renew for another off their ISP   :/
 * genii hands tsimpson a coffee
 * tsimpson attempts to type with a new (US variant) keyboard
<Pici> tsimpson: Hi!
<tsimpson> hello :)
 * MenZa waves to tsimpson 
<nalioth> will this run every 4 hours? (i'm no good at cronjob lexicon) * */4 * * * /usr/local/bin/target
 * tsimpson waves back to MenZa 
<Pici> nalioth: yes.
<Pici> nalioth: Actually... no.
<Pici> You want: 0 */4 * * * /stuff
<nalioth> grazi
<nalioth> as a general announcement, mootbot logs should show up on the server no later than 4 hours from any particular time
<pleia2> nalioth: hooray!
<fccf> hey something was brought to my attention about !fsck in ubottu ... the 'shutdown -F -r now' in the factoid is incorrect because -F has been depricated in 'shutdown' ... something we could consider fixing, and if so how?
<fccf> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<MenZa> fccf: definitely. I'm still on an old old release, so I couldn't tell you what the fix is, but thanks for pointing that out
<Flannel> What's the new method?
<Flannel> Oh, GRUB2 stuff?
<gord> even then, its not like grub2 is forced on you. i expect there will be grub1 users out there for a long time yet
<Flannel> gord: except shutdown doesn't take -F or -f anymore apparently
<Flannel> so, they're forced to touch /forcefsck and /fastboot it seems
<fccf> so, 'sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now' would be correct in place of 'sudo shutdown -F -r now'
<MenZa> what an odd way to do it.
<fccf> MenZa: but if
<fccf> the -F isn't there anymore and you wanted to force a fsck on the system that would be the way to do it
<MenZa> sure, sure
<MenZa> but still
<MenZa> it's interesting how there is no better way to do it.
<MenZa> I don't like the idea of putting a file in your / to let GRUB know you want to fsck.
<Flannel> MenZa: -F and -f just do that.  shutdown drops the file into / before it turns off
<Flannel> but, I think GRUB2 mumbo jumbo takes over, although I have no G2 experience to back that up
<mneptok> fccf: i never got my jersey and helmet.
<MenZa> aha.
<fccf> mneptok: been there done that got the tee shirt < isn't that the way it was supposed to be
<mneptok> fccf: i refer to this comment in #ubuntu:
<mneptok> 11:57 < fccf> llutz: I'll be bringing that one up with my team
<mneptok> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, fccf said: !fsck is <reply> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<fccf> mneptok: I made the request ... as you can see :-*
<mneptok> i didn't realize we were "your team" :)
<fccf> mneptok: actually I brought it up with #ubuntu-california and someone suggested I bring it here
 * MenZa huggles fccf
<mneptok> fccf: if you think it's broken, and should be addressed, file a bug in LP
<mneptok> subscribe the core devs to it
 * fccf looses breath and /forces MenZa to stop squeezing so hard
<MenZa> :P
<fccf> mneptok: I don't see it as broken ... I see it as a change, that came with GRUB2 and the latest version of shutdown ... should be addressed for !karmic release, at the very least
<mneptok> IIRC, -F didn't work as far back as Edgy
 * MenZa never forces fsck checks. Uses Live CDs.
 * fccf supports alot of people with ubottu's factoids, and likes to give good information
<Amaranth> fccf: This isn't twitter, btw
<fccf> Amaranth: I wasn't tweeting, I was making a point, sorry to offend if I did
<Amaranth> fccf: No no, I meant the !karmic bit
<Amaranth> That's what people do on twitter when talking about something :)
<fccf> Amaranth: oh, habit I guess, we are starting to get alot of requests for !karmic in #ubuntu that we send to #ubuntu+1 and I have the habit of typing Karmic with a !
<MenZa> :P
<fccf> Now that I have made my point in here, I will not stand IDLE , ya'll know how to find me if you need my advice ( which I certainly hope you don't ) this seems really obvious to me
<Flannel> mneptok: -F works in Jaunty
<Flannel> or, according to the manpage anyway: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man8/shutdown.8.html
<Flannel> Hmm, I wonder if /fastboot and /forcefsck are still honored
<Pici> gnomefreak: fyi, hes getting good support in #ubuntu-bugs too.
<Pici> Crossposting is rude imho.
<gnomefreak> Pici: good thanks i can get back to work than :)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (szelu and wino92  been told several times to speak english)
<starcraftman> lo, there a free op around to do me a quick favor? I dunno why, but starcraftman_ nick refuses to timeout on freenode. Its an unregistered nick so can't ghost it off.
<nalioth> starcraftman: i believe you want #freenode for this.  I can save you a trip this time - unregistered nicks just have to time out on their own
<starcraftman> nalioth, hmmm, its been a long time, timeout isn't supposed to take more than a day no?
<starcraftman> nalioth, thanks for info anyhow.
<nalioth> starcraftman: if it's been more than "a day", i'd check your machine for rogue processes
<starcraftman> nalioth, I thought so too, task manager been clear though on both (just this one running). I'll reboot and shall see. Have nice day.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-09
 * MenZa growls at being asked not to feed trolls.
<MenZa> ok, splat_ is most definitely trolling in #ubuntu
<MenZa> certainly appears to be spewing carp
<bazhang> seems to be
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> Remove him, bazhang
<MenZa> Thanks
<bazhang> in PM
<MenZa> Excellent.
<DarkMasterHalo> Hi, I cannot join the Ubuntu channel anymore ....
<MenZa> You were banned, apparently
<MenZa> DarkMasterHalo: Why did you send CTCP AVATAR to the channel?
<bazhang> -DarkMasterHalo/#ubuntu- AVATAR
<DarkMasterHalo> Well, I was trying various things on the KVirc client, and apparently, there are some things that I shouldn't do.  What is a CTCP Avatar exactly
<MenZa> I'm not sure, but you did request some information from every single user in #ubuntu :)
<DarkMasterHalo> ..., oh damn, I'm really sorry
<MenZa> Well, mistakes happen. I think bazhang will be nice enough to unban you :)
<DarkMasterHalo> I'm going to look for a way to disable this option
<DarkMasterHalo> :)
<bazhang> please dont do it again
<MenZa> Having looked at the KVIRC documentation, it looks like it allows a user to set an avatar, which you then requested - http://www.kvirc.de/docu/cmd_avatar.set.html
<DarkMasterHalo> I just tried IRC today.
<DarkMasterHalo> No I will not do it again, I promise
<MenZa> Try #test if you want to test out more things
<MenZa> It's ok; we all make mistakes sometimes. :)
<DarkMasterHalo> Okay :), thanks for the information.
<DarkMasterHalo> Well, obviously, I'll have to read the KVirc documentation !
<MenZa> Hehehe. :)
<DarkMasterHalo> Okay, well, I think I understood my mistake.  I clicked in the channel and selected CTCP Avatar which then did a query on every user in this channel.
<bazhang> DarkMasterHalo, you should be able to send to channel now
<DarkMasterHalo> Trying :)
<DarkMasterHalo> Thank you !
<DarkMasterHalo> Have a good night all.
<MenZa> You too.
<macosx> ANYONE HERE THE FUCKING NEWS? NASA IS DRIVING A FUCKING ROCKET INTO THE FUCKING MOON TO SEE IF THERE IS ANY FUCKING ICE
<macosx> WHAT A WASTE OF BIG MONEY
<macosx> ANYONE HERE THE FUCKING NEWS? NASA IS DRIVING A FUCKING ROCKET INTO THE FUCKING MOON TO SEE IF THERE IS ANY FUCKING ICE
<MenZa> o_o
<Dominian> bad script?
<nhandler> I'm not sure what autobleh was trying to do there
<Flannel> nhandler: did you remove the mute manually?
<nhandler> Flannel: Yeah. I thought autobleh checked for that. I guess I'll need to add that feature over the weekend
<Flannel> Nah, it just sets a timer to remove it
<nalioth> nhandler: the only way to remove a mute manually is to remove it, unload autobleh and restart it
<nalioth> at least - the only way to remove it quietly  :p
<nhandler> nalioth: ...at least for now ;) I'll try and "fix" that over the weekend
<Amaranth> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<jussi01> bazhang: MenZa, are we banning on kvirc's avatar feature now?
<jussi01> bit harsh Id say...
<Flannel> jussi01: floodbot's banned due to CTCP of a channel
<Flannel> s/'//
<KB1JWQ> nhandler: If you get that fixed, do let me know. :-)
<bazhang> jussi01, it was Floodbot who auto-banned on ctcp to channel
<jussi01> bazhang: yeah, flannel just said. we need to do something about that, either ignore that ctcp feature ban or talk to kvirc...
<bazhang> ah whoops :)
<Amaranth> kvirc CTCPs the channel on join?
<jussi01> Amaranth: yeah, with a request for an avatar
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<jussi01> if you have the feature on that is
<Amaranth> Stupidest thing I've ever heard of
<jussi01> its trying to bring IM to irc :P
<Amaranth> Don't modify floodbot for that, such silliness cannot be allowed to start in #ubuntu
<jussi01> Amaranth: tell me why you think its stupid? (bit of devils advocate here, want to hear what you think)
<Amaranth> jussi01: It annoys everyone so a small minority can use a silly feature
<jussi01> Amaranth: why do you find it annoying? isnt the feature being "silly" subjective?
<Amaranth> jussi01: Would you ban everyone for doing CTCP VERSION to the channel?
<mneptok> +1 Amaranth
<mneptok> what do we do when IRC client authors decide to CTCP version, then CTCP avatar, then CTCP time a channel on-join?
<mneptok> smile and nod?
<Flannel> mneptok: watch people get spammed off!
<bazhang> sheesh
<zwamkat> Gents, my appologies for the ping-thing I caused. Must have been the reaseon to kcik me
<ikonia> zwamkat: no problem, thank you.
<zwamkat> Lets say my mouse triped over a button.
<zwamkat> Can I rejoin?
<ikonia> no problmem,
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> thank you for explaining
<zwamkat> Cheers
<ikonia> zwamkat: can you get in ?
<zwamkat> Let me try
<zwamkat> Nope, still banned
<ikonia> one moment
<zwamkat> ok
<bazhang> should be clear now
<ikonia> there you go
<zwamkat> Cheers, bye
<ikonia> bye
<ubottu> tavasti called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Pici> ..
<tomaw> I just +q'd the cause
<Pici> tomaw: Thank you
<tomaw> he's going from channel to channel hassling people
<Pici> He was doing the same thing the other day
<niko> you should probably keep an eye, when someone from 138.235.101-84.rev.gaoland.net joins, he runs two bot which ping/pong
<KB1JWQ> Heh, Der_trolly is trolling decently.
<MenZa> :D
 * genii makes a post-netsplit, smaller, pot of coffee
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: spam is Please do not spam the channel. For testing, please take it over to #test or #flood.
<ikonia> #ubuntu is a bomb at the moment
<ubottu> In ubottu, MenZa said: !volunteers is <alias> !patience
<MenZa> ikonia: aye :\
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (fdawhatever (he's done it eaalier tody too))
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-10
<ubottu> In ubottu, fccf said: !newbie is <reply> Welcome Friend.. I am 'Ubottu' Your Friendly FactoidBot, [You will see more of me later] We are glad you are here @ #ubuntu, This is ubuntu support, please feel free to ask questions, please feel free to ask "Support Questions" relating and pertaining to "Ubuntu" "The Linux For Human Beings" Operating System -- Everybody here is a volunteer, please respect that. It can get busy so please put the name of the p
<ubottu> In ubottu, fccf said:  !newbie is <reply> Welcome Friend.. I am 'Ubottu' Your Friendly FactoidBot, [You will see more of me later] We are glad you are here @ #ubuntu, This is Ubuntu support, please feel free to ask "Support Questions" relating and pertaining to "Ubuntu" "The Linux For Human Beings" Operating System -- Everybody here is a volunteer, please respect that. Support Guys Love Details - be spacific... It can get busy so please put the name
<MenZa> wat
<gord> be spacific MenZa!
<Seeker`> erm, no
 * MenZa spacifices gord 
<niko> poor gord :)
<MenZa> yes :(
<gord> i will never be the same again.
 * MenZa hugs gord 
<MenZa> <3
<maco> bslapmeufool was saying stuff about fisting in #ubuntu ... i !ohmy'd him
<MenZa> maco: timeout + link to guidelines/coc?
<maco> timeout? im not an op in there
<MenZa> oh :(
<MenZa> hm.
<MenZa> well that was interesting.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> You are dick head.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> I try be nice
<maco> <bslapmeufool> And you start fight
<maco> <bslapmeufool> I say sorry
<maco> <bslapmeufool> But not good enough
<maco> <maco> and now i'm going to report you to the ops for harassment
<MenZa> For anyone who missed it:
<MenZa> [2009-10-10 01:56:26 UTC] *** bslapmeufool n=ssorel@ip24-250-40-85.ri.ri.cox.net has left #ubuntu []
<MenZa> Such kids on IRC these days :(
<maco> <bslapmeufool> Good.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> I gladly will not waste time on you.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> 15 year old punk.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> I change dynamic IP so quick
<maco> <maco> 21 year old confident woman actually :)
<maco> so uh he's saying if you ban him he'll ban evade. lovely.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> Ban wont last.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> Stupid know it all.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> Heh.
<maco> <bslapmeufool> With cock
<MenZa> I'll bet you he won't think of his ident.
<maco> and then he quit
<MenZa> How mature, maco.
<MenZa> :\
<MenZa> DRoC16OMG is having a lot of fun in -ot. I've got my eye on him.
<bazhang> d-roc/loganhoup
<MenZa> bazhang: wut.
<nalioth> MenZa: we are logged here with just a few minute delay
<bazhang> MenZa, his previous alternate identities
<nalioth> maco: how did he know you kept poultry?
<maco> nalioth: :P
<maco> i think he doubted
<maco> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Pricey> lies
<ejoy> hello. any op here pls?
<Pricey> Hey ejoy, what's up?
<Pricey> (eternaljoy?)
<ejoy> Pricey: hello.. I been away for 6 months.. first day back here and it says im banned from #ubuntu.. dont know why
<ejoy> Pricey: yes thats my nicname
<ejoy> eternaljoy. and ejoy
<MenZa> [2009-10-10 02:30:06 UTC] *** 221 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@115.133.209.212 [by Amaranth!n=travis@ubuntu/member/Amaranth, 10876957 secs ago]
<MenZa> Set four or so months ago.
<eternaljoy> 10876957 secs ago?
<eternaljoy> no idea why I been banned.. i been away anyway
 * Amaranth tries to remember
<eternaljoy> im confused
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Pici suggests looking at the bantracker
<eternaljoy> Amaranth: whaty did I do? :P
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<eternaljoy> Amaranth: whatever I did. IM SORRY :P  but geuinly have no idea why im banned
<Amaranth> Pici: If I can get it to load, sure
<Amaranth> I don't see it...
<eternaljoy> Amaranth: so what does this mean for me? :P
<Amaranth> Well, I see that you seem to get banned a lot...
<eternaljoy> what do you mean?
<eternaljoy> a lot?
<eternaljoy> i been banned a few times, not a lot :P
<eternaljoy> but I cant remember why I was banned by 6 months ago
<eternaljoy> by you
<Amaranth> The IP MenZa is talking about was banned because it was spaming people when they joined the channel
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<eternaljoy> Amaranth: i give u my word, I will honour the rules
<eternaljoy> no way!  i never spammed anything.. i have nothing to spam
<eternaljoy> i dont work for anyone to spam their products
<Amaranth> but that isn't the IP you're on now
<Amaranth> I've been hunting the wrong thing
<eternaljoy> i never spam emails or on IRC, never ever
<eternaljoy> i been using this ISP for 8 months
<MenZa> Amaranth: Fah. My ba.d
<MenZa> bad*
<Amaranth> eternaljoy: Just settle down and let me look
<bazhang> the 'hello sinners' ?
<eternaljoy> Amaranth: im settled, ok
<Amaranth> I can't see that I've ever banned you
<elky> the tracker may have been down at the time
<bazhang> Loganhoup, how may we help you
<Amaranth> and you were unbanned in september
<eternaljoy> well im very confused to be honest.. last time I remembr being in ubuntu all was good
<eternaljoy> then I come back today and it says im banned
<eternaljoy> im confused
<Loganhoup> I can't join #ubuntu because it says I have a connection problem
<bazhang> right the dcc exploit
<Amaranth> --- Bans matching eternaljoy!n=Tommy@115.128.5.203 (Seek and Love the Truth)
<Amaranth> --- Seek*?he*?ruth*
<eternaljoy> whats dcc exploit?
<elky> eternaljoy, you've been a problem for years. you always throw in religious incitement, and you've been told to stop and you have in previous conversations indicated you believe you're above the rules.
<Loganhoup> If I was banned it was because I asked I question in there that was offtopic because I though I was in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Loganhoup: Please follow the directions in the topic in the channel you were forwarded to.
<eternaljoy> elky yes I have in the past... but that was last year.. ive grown up now. older and wiser and more respctful.. may I please have 1 more last chance?
<elky> Pici, you may want to see scrollback
<eternaljoy> elky im not like that anymore. i give u my word
<elky> that is up to Amaranth.
<eternaljoy> elky so does this mean im banned for life?  Is so, then theres nothing I can say and I will leave
<Pici> elky: I did, hes forwarded to -read-topic
<Amaranth> elky: Actually LjL made the ban
<Amaranth> What do we do with that?
<elky> Amaranth, the ban is listed by the IRCD as you.
<Amaranth> elky: Are you looking at the same one as MenZa? That one isn't right
<Amaranth> elky: It looks like it's actually just a name ban not cleaned up when LjL removed the rest after larting
<elky> Amaranth, that sounds like you're making a judgement. i'd assume you'd follow through on it.
<Amaranth> elky: I'd assume after our last chat you'd know I won't
<eternaljoy> Loganhoup: problems?
<Loganhoup> following the directions tells me to come here and be tested manually
<elky> Pici, including the bit about him talking about fisting in #ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> Loganhoup: it says,  (Read error: 54 (Connection reset by peer))
<eternaljoy> elky fisting?
<eternaljoy> elky are u joking?
<elky> eternaljoy, this conversation does not require your input.
<eternaljoy> elky ok
 * eternaljoy puts his head in :P
<Pici> elky: I think we're talking about two different people.
<elky> Pici, i dont.
<Loganhoup> can someone test me manually? I changed the port to 8001
<Pici> Madcamper: Please wait actually means to wait
<Pici> The test is being done.
<Madcamper> i did, i just thought i had to identify with nickserv
<Pici> bazhang: around still?
<bazhang> Pici, yep
<Pici> bazhang: Can you clarify that Loganhoup is the same person that maco was speaking about earlier, I don't see any connection here.
<Loganhoup> what did I do?
<bazhang> Pici, no connection at all; logan was disconnected by the dcc exploit
<bazhang> although he was offtopic :)
<Pici> bazhang: okay, thanks
<Loganhoup> ya sorry about that.
<Pici> Loganhoup: okay, hold still
<eternaljoy> bye everyone.. take care.
<Pici> Loganhoup: Okay, you're all set, you can rejoin #ubuntu
<Loganhoup> Thank you. what exactly is the DCC exploit? I assume it's something like denial of service for DCC?
<Pici> Its a 'saftey mechanism' on some routers/firewalls to protect the user from malicious attacks, although it protects by disconnecting the socket.
<Loganhoup> Do I have to use port 8001 permanently now?
<Amaranth> Loganhoup: unless you can fix your router
<Amaranth> Loganhoup: safest to just use 8001
<Loganhoup> Then that's what I'll do. Thanks.
<Loganhoup> Have a nice night/day wherever you are.
<MenZa> Eyes on #ubuntu.
<MenZa> Raulillo25 is looking for trouble.
<MenZa> maco: You keep watch while I go check on Sleeping Beauty(tm)
<MenZa> ;)
<maco> MenZa: but im watching Warehouse 13 right now! :(
<maco> also, i lack ops
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> that was ages ago
<MenZa> I don't remember who that was, anyway
<MenZa> You were just active in the channel at the time.
<MenZa> Anyone who has access to #ubuntu-uk might want to look there now.
<bazhang> that's under the auspices of -irc I thought
<MenZa> I would say so, yes.
<MenZa> <_<
<nalioth> MenZa: what's doing on there?
<MenZa> nalioth:
<MenZa> [2009-10-10 04:20:04 UTC] *** macho2machocam n=macho2ma@89.131.183.245 has joined #ubuntu-uk
<MenZa> [2009-10-10 04:20:24 UTC] < macho2machocam> jerking off now cam2cam
<nalioth> MenZa: best just to ! o p s in the channel to provide a timestamp at a minimum
<MenZa> I suppose, yeah.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, MTecknology said: !yw is <reply>Don't thank us! Keep learning so you can help others and make them as happy as you are right now.
<KB1JWQ> Horrifc troll by nc_
<KB1JWQ> GNAA link; I removed him since nobody seems active.
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: beat me to it, but I won't fault you
<KB1JWQ> Flannel: Heh, sorry.  Didn't see you active. :-)
<KB1JWQ> He started gloating, and that wasn't something I wanted to see stick around.
<Flannel> No need to be sorry.  Unfortunately we don't get paid, let alone per ban ;)
<KB1JWQ> Hahahah, I'll suggest it to Christel. :-p
 * MenZa spanks mneptok 
<mneptok> MenZa: please
<MenZa> <3
<mneptok> TeXnic Center is coding LaTeX "by hand" the same way Lyx is
<mneptok> they are 100% equivalent products
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, MenZa said: ubottu: What is the best latex ide?
<mneptok> but go ahead, recommend vim as a replacement for TeXnic Center
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> I use vim in Ubuntu
<MenZa> TeXnicCenter in Windows
<MenZa> :D
 * MenZa stabs ubottu 
<MenZa> mneptok: Really, it's not a problem for me to swap between two screen windows in Ubuntu to compile and view my pdf file.
<MenZa> It's a bit more tedious to do it from cmd.exe
<elky> MenZa, i'm glad i could facilitate that lolworthy tumor pwnage.
<MenZa> elky: I love that page.
<MenZa> <2
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> <3*
<elky> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MenZa> :)
<Flannel> MenZa: what?  vim-latexsuite and \\s!
<elky> nalioth, miike@* bots are back.
<bazhang> oh yuck
<ikonia> eagles with ANOTHER pointless distro project, the fantasy cluter distro he tried, the fantasy kde minimal distro, now the fantasy games distro - based off karmic too, does anyone feel like picking up the mantel with this guy again, he's just a waste of resource
<Tm_T> ikonia: where he is wasting resources?
<ikonia> wanting to make an ubuntu re-spin....with nothing changed, but for gaming ?
<elky> i thought that was already done
<ikonia> he claims it's not
<elky> he's also a fool
<ikonia> although he can't tell me one thing he's going to change in his distro that's different from stock ubuntu that makes it more focused on games ???
<Tm_T> ikonia: in what location he is wasting resources?
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1 was his last question
<Tm_T> hmmmh, roger
<Tm_T> as long as he is not harrassing devels and keep his noise low in support channels, I'
<Tm_T> I'd leave him be, atleast I'm not wasting my time following him (;)
<ikonia> to be honest, I don't want +1 to become his support channel for making a pointless respin of a beta distro
<Tm_T> ikonia: aye, wrong channel for that
<ikonia> danger! danger! danger, he's created PPA's
<elky> oh dear.
<genii> I'm away for 3 days starting later today (Canadian Thanksgiving) ... just letting people know
<Tm_T> interesting... Banned [n=Banned@GET.YOUR.FREE.STUFF.at.www.carolija.eu]
<genii> Weird hostmask
<Tm_T> and nick
<genii> Anyhow, I'm out, see you guys in a coupla-few days... I'll save you some turkey!
<Tm_T> genii: have fun and take care etc (:
<bazhang> have a great thanksgiving genii
<ubottu> figurister called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> weird
<Der_Trolly> EY ALTA!
<ikonia> stop
<Der_Trolly> Wat soll dat?
<Der_Trolly> Ikonia, Mensch!
<Der_Trolly> Lass dat doch ma sein!
<Der_Trolly> Warum machste dat denn dauend?
<Der_Trolly> Boah, ikonia !
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: please speak english
<bazhang> Der_Trolly, please stop
<Der_Trolly> Yeah, I am now englisch speaking!
<Der_Trolly> Why have you that dided?
<Der_Trolly> I have nothing maked!
<Der_Trolly> What should that?!?!?
<Der_Trolly> I have them only questioned whether everything is fresh with them!?!?!?
<ikonia> I don't understand what you're saying, I know you can speak better english than this
<Der_Trolly> Do I am it canning?
<Der_Trolly> I doesnot are thinking so?!?!?
<ikonia> I don't know what you're saying, I'm sorry
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: what is your native language ?
<Der_Trolly> I HAVE YOU GEQUESTIONED WHY YOU HAVE THAT DONED!
<Der_Trolly> Answer me times!
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: what is your normal language
<Der_Trolly> German! I come from Liechtenstein!
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: English/German/French/Spanish ?
<Der_Trolly> German...
<ikonia> ok, ein minuten bitte
<ikonia> ein moment
<ikonia> TheInfinity: thank you,
<ikonia> whoaa easy guys
<DreamThief> *lol*
<Der_Trolly> blev dannet på resterne af det la o se atanu'u le tuu atu romerske rige! de trescruzar o río y asentar-se en a suya marguin ozidental como uno d'os âta cme repóbblic pueblos federatos! blot vandrede igennem? mens der i de sydlige īega on ōðrum dele er et tørt og varmt middel! er tidligere kolonier, som nu har samme,,, na lajes siti bilong? ye o hæfþ syndrige ōðre estato más...
<Der_Trolly> ...gran, ol taun.....
<Der_Trolly> gì siŏh bĭh!
<DreamThief> ikonia: it's about trolly?
<Der_Trolly> uhozapadźe. Nimo toho kupa Korsika je dźěl...
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: sure
<Der_Trolly> Ich? Trolly? Niemals....
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> DreamThief: sure
<TheInfinity> :o
<ikonia> ?
<DreamThief> ikonia: just giv him a ban right away. he deservs it.
<ikonia> DreamThief: what am I missing, his behaviour is out of order but I'm tyring to find out if it's just a problem user or if the language barrier is causing a problem
<DreamThief> no
<DreamThief> its a mixture of different languages
<DreamThief> no language related problem
<ikonia> he said he's from Liechtenstein so speaks german, I guess it's a german dialect
<DreamThief> no
<DreamThief> it's definitely not a german dialect
<ikonia> ok, so it's just him being a problem then, ok thank you
 * ikonia thanks the #ubuntu-de op team
<DreamThief> there are elements from spanish and norwegian
<bazhang> complete nonsense in other words
<TheInfinity> DreamThief: most of it is from dk
<TheInfinity> ok. the beginnig. :o
<DreamThief> TheInfinity: yes, you may be right. norwegian, swedish and danish are closely related to each other.
<TheInfinity> wtf. why does somebody make so much work to confuse ops ...
<sysdef> TheInfinity: because its The Troll(y) ;>
<DreamThief> ikonia: the nickname is quite obvious.
<ikonia> guys, thanks for coming in to help, I needed a native language speakers opinion/help
<ikonia> DreamThief: I know I know, I was trying to be positive
<DreamThief> and I know this stupid idiot from our channels :-X
<ikonia> that helps too
<TheInfinity> in our channels he was not so creative. there he was just spamming around.
<ikonia> that's pretty much what he's like in #ubuntu, he's banned now, so problem solved
<TheInfinity> ok :)
<DreamThief> ikonia: I'm glad we were able to help you.
<ikonia> very thankful, thank you
<bazhang> thanks :)
<sysdef> yw :>
<DreamThief> omg, I've joined so many channels :-X mxing out freenode limit. I was quite lost in all my irrsi windows trying to find out where i've put your channel right now *lol*
<bazhang> hehe
<DreamThief> does somebody know if it's possible to get a permission from freenode staff to be able to join more channels?
<bazhang> you can certainly ask :)
<DreamThief> okay, thanks :)
<DreamThief> see you
<tritium> Good day.
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, CppAlt said: where is terminal
<tritium> Hi, bazhang.
<bazhang> tritium, how are you doing :)
<tritium> I'm doing well, thank you.  How are you, bazhang?  :)
<bazhang> nicely thanks :) about to sign off for the evening
<tritium> OK, have a good night!
<bazhang> you too :)
<tritium> Thanks.  :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-11
<topyli> oh
<topyli> for the record, the above factoid is not needed. slovenian channel is -si not -sl
<topyli> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<topyli> so we do need a factoid still
<ubottu> In ubottu, marko-_- said: !si is V večina ubuntu kanalih se govori angleško. Za slovensko pomoč pridite na #ubuntu-si. Hvala.
<topyli> that's at least from someone who knows the language. however, they told me they're not an official loco yet. i couldn't reach the ops though
<durt> hey folks, ubottu died.
<durt> thx
<ubottu> Enlik called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Oh, auto_bleh failed.
<jpds> bazhang: You called?
<UbuntuMartyr> I need to join #ubuntu, NOW.
<UbuntuMartyr> HURRY UP
<elky> ah, so there's a reason the floodbot didn't exempt him?
<nalioth> i think he's banned for being himself
<elky> yeah, i sort of suspected. his manner of engagement was as endearing as a mosquito
<elky> anyway, werk tiem
<Flannel> He's WhyUbuntuSucks from lastnight
<Flannel> maine.res.rr and all that jazz
<eternaljoy> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned) <--- any possiblity of having this lifted?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: Can you give us a good reason to?
<eternaljoy> Flannel: ok
<eternaljoy> because I am not the same person I used to be. People change, and in the last year I have grown more mature and more respectful of people. I have geuinly learned a lot and learned to be cautious of how I speak and deal with people
<eternaljoy> everyone deserves a chance to change. yes?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: Of course.  And you're aware of, and agree to follow our channel guidelines?
<Flannel> ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines )
<eternaljoy> yes 100%.. and I realise I am on last ever chance, and will honour the rules
<eternaljoy> especially the rule that says "Don't be annoying
<eternaljoy> " :)
<eternaljoy> hehe ;)
<Flannel> eternaljoy: Alright, let me find it to remove it.
<eternaljoy> thank you
<Flannel> eternaljoy: Can you join #ubuntu right now? (can you try?)
<eternaljoy> yes
<eternaljoy> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Flannel> Hmm
<eternaljoy> yeah still banned
<Flannel> alright, let me find the ban manually
<eternaljoy> ok
<elky> Flannel, in his ventures of ban evading, there's likely many to remove. possibly even a d ban
<Flannel> elky: I don't see one
<Flannel> Ah, there it is.
<eternaljoy> elky i give you my word, i will abide by the rules in future. I promise
<Flannel> eternaljoy: Alright, I believe I've removed all of your bans
<eternaljoy> Flannel: yes, ty. im in
<eternaljoy> cheers, bye. I am in ubuntu now.
<Flannel> He's still got an akick for his old cloak that I can't remove
<nalioth> removed
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-11
<Chaos2358> hey i guess you guys would be the best to ask how do i change my identity password? i was loging in and the window switched and quite a few people in #ubuntu commented about having my pw
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (pitoow)
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (rootie1)
<IdleOne> Flannel: you around?
<IdleOne> any ops around?
<Flannel> IdleOne: Whats up?
<IdleOne> going to pm
 * SilverFox tips his hat
<KB1JWQ> Lot of nonsense in the channel tonight it would seem. :-/
<persia> Releases are special
<KB1JWQ> Apparently so.
<Jordan_U> windowshasyou in #ubuntu may be a troll
<maco> w/ a nick like that? no way!
<bazhang> he is
<bazhang> bragging about it in ##linux (again)
<Jordan_U> I am torn between wanting to correct misinformation and not wanting to feed the troll.
<persia> You will improve the world disabusing the postulants of misinformation, but at personal cost of dealing with the troll
<bazhang> got him in PM
<maco> i think "i haz da code" shutted him up a bit
<bazhang> if he continues, I'll remove him. no need to continue feeding; this is the 2nd time he's done this in recent days
<maco> well as persia said, there's the "stopping the fud" thing
<bazhang> first time a simple PM was enough to get him to stop. hopefully now as well
 * persia gives maco 14 concision points
<maco> persia: conciseness just went boom
 * persia refutes "consiseness" as a word: "concision: to cut away or off" is the word.
<persia> Has been for > 700 years: I'm sure "conciseness" is a relative neologism.
<bazhang> most of the folks in that channel are nice and respectful, just a small core that refer to morontu and organize troll raids periodically (crytptopsy/anal_christ, et al)
<Jordan_U> StunnedByNews is trolling in #ubuntu
<jussi> Jordan_U: is it still an issue?
<Jordan_U> jussi: No.
<elky> topyli, let me guess, I'm not allowed to crush his little soul.
<topyli> hehe
<elky> topyli, I was tempted to say that I've been using the precursor to the USB Installer since it was "just some script the devs had been fiddling with" but I figured that'd need too much explaining
<elky> er, USB Creator
<topyli> better to just keeps smiling :)
<topyli> -s
<elky> I can crush souls while maintaining a smile. It's a skill.
<persia> But can you do it without that special rictus taking over, and while avoiding the frightening laugh?
<jpds> elky: And seals?
<elky> jpds, lol.
<elky> <person1> check out Jono's new album <person1> it's AWESOME <person2> person1: is that the guy from Severed Fifth?
<elky> I cannot adequately express how miserable that exchange makes me.
<persia> In what forum did that happen?
<elky> the -au-chat irc channel.
<persia> #u-au-c?  Oh my, indeed, that is truly unfortunate.
<elky> Yes, Jono's name is more recognised in the casual .au ubuntu users as "the guy from Severed Fifth". :(
<elky> Oh, and this guy knows about Severed Fifth from the ustream things. I get the feeling from clicking on stuff for the ubuntu facebook page.
<jussi> ikonia: ping ping ping
<ikonia> pong pong pong
<ikonia> ????
<jpds> Surely you guys should be using ping6 by now?
<ikonia> ha
<jussi> jpds: nice...
<persia> !ping6
 * persia suspects the bot of not being ready for network changes
<Jordan_U> Quincy in #ubuntu appears to have been a (failed) spammer. He's gone now but you might want to flag him in case he comes back.
<ikonia> muted him as he just came back
<ikonia> talking to him in pm
<ikonia> don't think we'll have any problems from him, so I removed the mute, he was very helpful and honest in pm
<ikonia> has xchat been removed from the livecd ?
<ikonia> and IdleOne just did a desktop upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and it hid the software souces as you said
<topyli> i don't think there's an irc client on the cd :(
<persia> ikonia, xchat hasn't been on the livecd since pre-hardy
<persia> Err, pre-Dapper
<topyli> xchat-gnome is in main, xchat is in universe
 * persia hasn't checked warty and hoary, and isn't going to do so
<persia> topyli, empathy has an IRC interface
<ikonia> persia: very surprised
<topyli> sure
<ikonia> why was an IRC client dropped fofr IRC use over an IM client ?
<topyli> i guess empathy is enough for joining #ubuntu and asking for help
<ikonia> ha ha, I doubt it ;)
<persia> I think the {$something-else}->pidgin transition happened for dapper or edgy: something about having fewer applications being less confusing.
<persia> pidgin -> empathy is more recent, but not really about dedicated IRC client anymore.
<ikonia> I'm out of date on the livecd in a big way it would seem
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth putting a bug or feature request in to have an irc client included
<topyli> well pidgin is pretty good with irc, empathy not so much
<persia> topyli, We call that a bug :)
<topyli> Bug #49374: please remove irc support
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49374 in Launchpad CSCVS "cscvs abuses iter_inventory" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49374
<topyli> duh
<Pici> pidgin was good with IRC?
<persia> Pici, provided an acceptable interface when compared against xchat-gnome for basic use.
<topyli> it's okay if you're not an operator anyway, and if you don't join too many channels
<topyli> s/anyway/anywhere/
<Pici> persia: I know, I'm being a bit sarcastic.  Er, or something ;)
<persia> Can even work for being operator, if the channel is mostly calm and behaved
<persia> Pici, Ah.  Sorry :)
<ikonia> is it worth logging a bug to get something like xchat back, or am I being over fussy ?
<persia> ikonia, ENOSPACE is the most likely answer to such a request.
<ikonia> why ?
<persia> Because there's never enough space on the CD for everything anyway.
<Pici> Improve holographic storage and make it affordable and you've got a deal.
<ikonia> I appreciate space is a premium, but I'm wondering how big xchat is and irc is pretty core for support
<ikonia> (or an atual irc client, doesn't have to be xchat)
<ikonia> actual
<topyli> it would probably be xchat-gnome anyway, as xchat is not even in main
<Pici> How poor is empathy's IRC support, or is it just that you need to create an 'account' and thats too much work?
<ikonia> Pici: in my view, both, but that's just me
<jussi> Pici: its horrible to use, in addition to being very confusing.
<persia> topyli, "main" is just an artificial construct: trivial to move things back and forth.
<topyli> Pici: it's pretty poor as it doesn't support most commands
<jussi> I spoke to the empathy guys about IRC last UDS and they agreed that it needs a lot of work.
<topyli> at some point there was a plan to build a separate MUC client for telepathy that would handle all kinds of chatrooms
<topyli> that way empathy would remain its cute and simple self. i liked the idea
<Pici> IRC isn't cute or simple.
<jussi> Ive a feeling people will want to use webchat more and more, and perhaps we should see if we can make that work somehow.
<persia> The telepathy guys are almost always happy to have new implementations of UIs: if someone were to write a (tiny) telepathy IRC inteface, it might even fit on the CD.
<persia> And since it's middle-layer compatible with empathy, I suspect the empathy guys would not be concerned.
 * Pici thinks about using openID/LP for auth instead of a captcha for webchat
<topyli> as a bonus, the client would handle jabber rooms and the proprietary IM spamrooms
<jussi> Even if we try get with freenode and make it better
<jussi> Pici: thats a brilliant idea
<elky> topyli, like AOL?
<topyli> elky: like aol :)
<Pici> AOL Keyword TROLLING
<elky> AOL trolls us all just by existing.
<Pici> jussi, ts2, tsimpson: Looks like ubottu reports maverick as the default packageinfo release in private, but not in #ubuntu
<ts2> @channel #ubuntu plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> lucid
<ts2> *sigh*
<ts2> @channel #ubuntu plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease maverick
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ts2: And wherever else it may need to be updated I guess.
<ts2> i'm having a look
<Pici> (@channel works? I thought it was @config channel)
<ts2> 'config' is the plugin the command is in
<Pici> Well I guess I was just doing it the long way then.
<ts2> you only need to do that when multiple plugins have the command
<ts2> should all be set to maverick now
<Pici> ts2: Thanks :)
<Pici> Yeah, I know about the multiple plugin thing.  For some reason I thought it was just an argument to @config, as @config is its own command too.
<ts2> well, the config plugin has the config command
<ts2> supybot make nothing simple
<ikonia> angryjew in #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> who's got ops in there as I suspect a problem user
 * ikonia nudges jdong
 * ikonia thanks pici
<Pici> ikonia: yw
<ikonia> no idea who that was
<Pici> ikonia: jdong has an annoying script that ops him up when ! o p s gets called.
<ikonia> oh, I suppose that could be handy if no-ones awake, scare people off
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (foxjazz)
<maco> Tm_T: YOURE A JUSSI TOO?!
<knome> lawl
<Pici> maco: Hes probably a real Jussi though.
<maco> heh true
<jpds> Who's juicy?
 * jpds runs.
<Pici> :D
<topyli> beware, he probably will now lead ubuntu-fi for 25 years!
<lhavelund> :O
<lhavelund> uhoh
<knome> lot
<knome> hmm
<knome> transcriber fail
<jpds> You're doing voice-to-text for IRC?!?
 * jpds tries to picture someone saying "lol" for that.
<lahwran> omgwow! I just joined from the webchat, only channel was #ubuntu, and it took me there! what did you guys do? :D
<Pici> Huh?
<Pici> lahwran: You mean why didn't you drop into some channel for webchat users?
<lahwran> Pici: it didn't take me to the anti-proxy channel :)
<lahwran> yes
<Pici> lahwran: We're trying something different.
<lahwran> I see.
 * lahwran likes it
<uLinux> Can someone unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic? I was banned fews months(?) ago but I regret it
<uLinux> i think i was trolling
<Pici> uLinux: one moment, let me take a look.
<ikonia> uLinux: why where you just trying to troll #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<uLinux> ikonia: what d you mean
<ikonia> uLinux: you where told what the topic of the channel was, yet you then wanted to start asking questions about bill gates ?
<uLinux> ikonia: i asked if i could ask i didnt ask
<uLinux> that is not trolling (i suppose
<ikonia> uLinux: after you'd just been told what the topic off the channel was
<ikonia> which was about the classroom that was in session
<ikonia> why did you even ask after you'd been told 15 seconds earlier the topic
<uLinux> short memory
<ikonia> looks to me like you enjoy trying to push the rules of the channels
<uLinux> or maybe ppl are too serious
<ikonia> no, they are the channel rules
<uLinux> i do not enjoy
<ikonia> it looks like you can't follow them
<ikonia> then don't join the channels with strict rules
<ikonia> once you know you don't like the rules, leave the channel
<ikonia> don't sit there trying to push the rules or bait people
<jpds> Lcawte2: Hi.
<Lcawte2> Hi
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-women (nozes doing this in #ubuntu channels, do not click)
<Tm_T> maco: I'm the Jussi, yes
<IdleOne> ikonia: thanks for the confirmation on the software sources being hidden.
<IdleOne> after upgrade to 10.10
<nozes> Pici, wanted to join the channel # ubuntu
<Pici> nozes: And?
<nozes> I'm banned
<Pici> Necrosan: If you don't have a pending issue, you may want to not that we state our no-idling policy in the topic.
<Pici> nozes: Do you know why you are banned?
<nozes> yes
<nozes>  /amsg
<Necrosan> I don't want to idle, Pici. I want to become a channel operator in #ubuntu. My skillset perfectly matches the criteria needed for success in that situation.
<nozes> I apologized already
<nozes> Pici, I apologized, but they would not forgive
<nozes> ;(
<Pici> one moment, sorry, need to deal with something at work.
<nozes> ok
<nozes> Thank you for your attention
<Pici> !canibeanop | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Pici> nozes: It looks like you posted a youtube link in a few #ubuntu-* channels
<Necrosan> Looks like I will need to do some screwing around with launchpad
<Necrosan> Thanks . . .
<Pici> nozes: Does that sound right?
<IdleOne> that solved that
<IdleOne> ubottu: SoftSource is <reply> Looking for Software Sources? Right click on the Applications menu and click Edit Menus > Administration and check the box next to Software Sources to add it back to the menu.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: SoftSource is <reply> Looking for Software Sources? Right click on the Applications menu and click Edit Menus > Administration and check the box next to Software Sources to add it back to the menu.
<Pici> IdleOne: I thought that it was inside of another tool now.
<IdleOne> Pici: it can also be accessed from the Update Manager settings but it isn't obvious
<nozes> <Pici> nozes: It looks like you posted a youtube link in a few #ubuntu-* channels
<IdleOne> Some people are creatures of habit and want to see the "old way"
<nozes> Pici, yes
<nozes> =/
<Pici> nozes: Why?
<nozes> was a channel for somet
<charlie-tca> It is also in Synaptic Package Manager
<nozes> but it was for everyone because of / amsg
<nozes> I will not do it again
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: yes there are a few ways of getting to the software sources actually
<Pici> nozes: But it didn't hit the channels at the same time.
<nozes> perhaps because of my slow internet
<nozes> My slow internet*
<Pici> nozes: And your comments to our ops?
<nozes> what?
<pleia2> nozes: you were terribly insulting in private message
<nozes> pleia2, I called evil, to have me banned from the channel ubuntu-woman
<nozes> #ubuntu_women
<pleia2> you joined asking for dates and then spammed us with that link, it's unacceptable behavior
<nozes> not want to get into #ubuntu-women
<pleia2> calling me "wicked" and "evil" was uncalled for
<Pici> nozes: Your behaviour in our other channels influences your chances to get back into #ubuntu
<nozes> pleia2, Forgive me my beautiful
<nozes> you banned me without even give me a chance to defend himself
<nozes> Pici, I was banned for posting the youtube link, and the rule which channel?
<Pici> nozes: #ubuntu is a support channel, not a discussion channel, nor a place for posting random offtopic links.
<nozes> pleia2, you banned me without even talking to me the reason, really bad things I said, I apologize
<ts2> one ban at a time please
<nozes> Pici, I apologized already, can you forgive me?
<Pici> nozes: What do you plan to use #ubuntu for?
<nozes> pleia2, forgive me
<nozes> not want to offend a girl
<nozes> Pici, nothing at the moment, not only be banned
<nozes> I'm banned from # ubuntu and # ubuntu-women
<nozes> pleia2, can we be friends?
<IdleOne> nozes: Please focus on the issue and answer Pici questions
<ts2> if you dont want to use #ubuntu, you dont need the ban lifted right now
<Pici> nozes: I'd prefer if you took a look at our channel guidelines, kept them in mind, and returned when you do need support.  Then we can talk about unbanning you.
<Pici> !guidelines >  nozes
<ubottu> nozes, please see my private message
<nozes> IdleOne, pleia2  to talk to me, I'm answering
<nozes> Pici, thanks I1m reading
<nozes> Pici, thanks I'm reading*
<IdleOne> nozes: The ban in #ubuntu-women is not going to be removed at this time.
<nozes> IdleOne, OK, I deserved
<nozes> ;(
<IdleOne> noza
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> nozes: I believe Pici made it clear also that the ban in #ubuntu won't be removed at this time either. Please part the channel as there is a no idling rule here. Thank you.
<nozes> IdleOne, the Pici asked me to read the guidelines, I'm doing it now
<nozes> I'm finishing
<nozes> IdleOne, To read this topic: Do not be annoying
<nozes> hehehe
<IdleOne> ??
<nozes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> nozes: you can read the guidelines and not be in this channel.
<IdleOne> highlighting users for no reason is also annoying.
<nozes> truth!
<ts2> nozes: anything else?
<nozes> ts2, the Pici asked to read, am reading, when finished I will call it
<nozes> Pici, ready, I've read all the text
<nozes> what I do now?
<ts2> as the ban won't be removed today, you can leave if there's nothing else
<Pici> Yes. You may return when you actually do need support.
<Pici> (Sorry, dealing with a test for a go-live here at work)
<nozes> will it take?
<nozes> sorry, do not want to occupy your time
<nozes> ts2, when I come back?
<IdleOne> 72 hours
<ts2> when you want to actually use #ubuntu
<nozes> ts2, I would like to use, so I'm here
<ts2> you said you didn't, just wanted to be unbanned
<ts2> regardless, it won't happen today, so come back in a couple of days
<nozes> ts2, do not want to occupy your time, I will leave, you are very nice, will return tomorrow! a hug!
<nozes> bye
<ts2> bye
<Pici> Thanks for helping guys, busy here at work.
<ikonia> 20:52 -!- bruenig [~root@12.177.169.227] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> I thought he was banned ?
<IdleOne> @bansearch bruenig
<ubottu> Match: bruenig!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu-offtopic on Aug 21 2009 21:35:47 (ID: 16514)
<ikonia> I was shure there was one in #ubuntu
<Pici> Don't call me shirly
<IdleOne> heh
<ikonia> don't quote naked gun at me
<Pici> Airplane
<ikonia> toche'
<ikonia> touche'
<ikonia> looks like the ban was removed
<ikonia> worth keeping an eye on him, king of the archlinux trolls
<maco> he was in u-w last nigiht
<maco> i only remembered that he was a regular in #ubuntu at one point
<ikonia> bruenig was ?
<IdleOne> he was
<ikonia> just read his silly comments
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> notice Pinna was inviting users to his channel in #u-r-p yesterday
<IdleOne> now is in -ot
<IdleOne> FYI
<ikonia> I've also spoke to him about it in #u-r-p on the release day and asked him not to recruit in the channels
<IdleOne> I don't know that he is still doing it
<IdleOne> but worth keeping an eye open
<ikonia> IdleOne: I've removed him as I don't want him pm'ing more users until it's resolved
<IdleOne> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: noupgrade is <reply> If you are in Lucid 10.04 and the upgrade to Maverick 10.10 has not been yet offered to you go to system>administration>software sources to the third tab "Updates". At the bottom change LTS only to normal. Now rerun the update manager.
<erUSUL> ikonia: hi
<KillaHaxz> !up
<ikonia> erUSUL: can you give us a minute
<ikonia> erUSUL: be with you asap
<KillaHaxz> hi
<erUSUL> of course
<IdleOne> KillaHaxz: is there a good reason why you insist on not helping in the channel?
<IdleOne> and only in PM
<KillaHaxz> yes there is.
<IdleOne> KillaHaxz: We ask that all users avoid getting help in PM because there is no way for the rest of the channel to insure the help being given is not harmful.
<KillaHaxz> As I said, the channel is flooded with millions of messages every minute, and as i work on the issue, I loose the original question as there are too many after it.
<KillaHaxz> illaHaxz> What is your question?
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> How may I assist you in using ubuntu better to suite you today?
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> KillaHaxz: how can I limit the number of process to one ... on Apache webserver configured with suexec, mod_fcgid
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> May I send u my log
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> ??
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> http://www.pastebin.com
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> please paste there and send me url
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> http://pastebin.com/nQQgYasB
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> If it keep on like this ... it will be flooded with process ... finally my Ubuntu 10.04 will crash-
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> yeah
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> just a sec. i am reading through it..
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> thanks ... really stressed ... can't keep on trying forever... would be more than glad if I get any help here
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> ok, ubuntu uses many processes to operate
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> Yes ...
<ikonia> stop
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> you are trying to make a global limit of 1
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> that makes ubuntu unable to operate
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> But it should be one
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> understand?
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> the kernel is one
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> not exactly
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> the gnome is 2
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> and many more withing gnome
<IdleOne> KillaHaxz: stop
<ikonia> STOP
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> you need a realistic limit
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> Those process with common usern and argument should have only one process
<KillaHaxz> that is the help i am giving.
<KillaHaxz> okay?
<KillaHaxz> stop what?
<ikonia> flooding the channel
<IdleOne> stop pasting in here
<KillaHaxz> i did
<KillaHaxz> i was just showing you that i am not telling him to do passwd -l root or anything harmful. i just like helping
<KillaHaxz> i am now asking him why he wishes to impose such a limit.
<IdleOne> KillaHaxz: here is how it works. Help in channel not in PM, use nick highlighting so that you and the person you are helping can follow
<IdleOne> I am not saying you will do anything wrong but we need to try and minimize the risks to all users
<KillaHaxz> Well, I am not a harmful user.
<KillaHaxz> I am just trying to assist.
<KillaHaxz> and CAN"T in a channel
<KillaHaxz> where hundereds of things move my and there posts around while i work
<IdleOne> then you can't be in #ubuntu asking people to PM you if they need help
<ikonia> well, hang on
<topyli> when you help in the channel, others can learn from you. please share :)
<ikonia> it's ok to take somethings to a pm problems can be complex and offtopic, but offering exclusive help in pm isn't really useful to the community
<KillaHaxz> yes it is, as then ppl will see that they can come to me with problems and i can help them. then, i will post the q/a on the forum if it seams useful to others
<ikonia> that's not how the irc channel works
<KillaHaxz> in the channel, the answer is gone in sec anyways, on forums, it stays
<ikonia> the channel is self moderating and a community contribution
<ikonia> I understand that some more complex issues can be taken to a pm, more so if they take the issue away from the ubuntu topic
<KillaHaxz> point here???
<ikonia> but the main help should stay in the channel
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: if we let you back into #ubuntu could you please try to help in the main channel
<KillaHaxz> okay, now how would i go about joining the admin team to make ubuntu better for all, and the irc channel to assist..?
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: that's not what I'm disscussing with you at the moment
<KillaHaxz> seeing as knowing the founder is not enough to even be able to help people as i want
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: it doesn't matter who you know
<IdleOne> I know him also
<KillaHaxz> yes, i will not help at all then
<IdleOne> so what
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: ok, we'll leave the ban in place then.
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: thanks for coming in to talk about it
<KillaHaxz> then you should know that he wouldn't have wanted this..
<ikonia> noted
<ikonia> I'll actually raise the issue at the next irc council meeting to see if we can get a more clear policy on this
<KillaHaxz> he wanted it where users can help eachother in the best way that suites them both to meet a common conclussion..
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: again, noted
<KillaHaxz> no can you lift the ban please? or do i have to use his account to do so? i do have his nickserv pass
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: you just said you didn't want to help - so we'll leave it as it is for the moment
<ts2> if you dom you will be reported to staff
<KillaHaxz> dude, i am the staff. try me again..?
<ikonia> you're not
<ts2> network staff
<ikonia> now I know your wasting time/trolling
<IdleOne> This is not going anywhere.
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<topyli> KillaHaxz: so that you're clear on this, ikonia is not negotiating with you. he is explaining how things work and that's it.
<ikonia> I'll inform freenode staff that a user it pretending to be staff now
<KillaHaxz> ok, and i understand that, and i asked to be un-banned and agreed not to help in pm anymore.
<KillaHaxz> no need. I will pm the staff now
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: that's not going to happen as I don't trust you due to the lies you've just told
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: please leave the channel
<KillaHaxz> tgywa> thanks
<KillaHaxz> <tgywa> Many thanks for ur kind coopertation
<KillaHaxz> see, my way helps people better
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: please don't paste in here
<ikonia> you've been asked not to
<KillaHaxz> i have been asked not to flood
<ikonia> yes, that's true
<ts2> fwiw, the IRCC is the "owner" of all Ubuntu channels, not one person
<KillaHaxz> not to not paste, but noted
<ikonia> but last time it took you 50+ lines
<ikonia> hence me telling you earlier
<KillaHaxz> i did only 2 this time
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: anyway, thanks for stopping to discuss this, I will raise it at the next meeting, but if you could leave the channel as there is nothing more to discuss at this time
<KillaHaxz> i was respectful to the wishes and did not flood
<ikonia> can you repsect the wishes and leave the channel now
<ikonia> please
<KillaHaxz> may we please discuss further first?
<ikonia> there is nothing more to discuss
<KillaHaxz> I asked a question with no answer..?
<KillaHaxz> <KillaHaxz> okay, now how would i go about joining the admin team to make ubuntu better for all, and the irc channel to assist..?
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<IdleOne> there you go
<IdleOne> Now Please leave the channel.
<ikonia> staff have also been informed about pretending to be staff
<ikonia> they will be in contact shortly
<KillaHaxz> thank you
<ikonia> welcome
<KillaHaxz> and they will not.
<ikonia> ok
<KillaHaxz> Fake nick, not registered, no email, and tored ip
<ikonia> hi Tabmow
<KillaHaxz> try again.. lol
<KillaHaxz> later
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: thanks for just confirming your troll
<Tabmow> Hello
<KillaHaxz> not a troll, just not an idiot when it comes to privacy
<IdleOne> Can he be removed now?
<ikonia> and a liar, now please leave the channel, you will not be unbanned and you are not staff
<KillaHaxz> not a liar? when did i lie?
<Tabmow> KillaHaxz: impersonating freenode staff is not a wise thing to do.
<KillaHaxz> I am on the staff, just under a diff nick
<ikonia> you said you where staff, hence why staff are now invovled
<KillaHaxz> I am on staff
<KillaHaxz> on freenode
<KillaHaxz> not ubuntu
<highvoltage> heh, any real staff would have their nicks linked
<KillaHaxz> I don't wish to for privacy reasons
<Tabmow> KillaHaxz: you are freenode staff? Really? Strange I have never seen you before.
<ikonia> let leave this to staff to resolve as it's now not our issue, the ubuntu ban will stay, the rest is up to them
<ts2> the'd use a cloak
<KillaHaxz> nof if one of the staff would pm me now, i would tell them my real nick
<Tabmow> I can definitely do that.
<KillaHaxz> i just responded with my nick, but you are not staff
<KillaHaxz> only me, gary and lorez are
<ikonia> ok, can you guys take this elsewhere to deal with please
<KillaHaxz> i already did pm him, he didn't respond
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: please leave this channel, we are done here
 * ikonia looks to ts2 and topyli 
<ikonia> thanks
<highvoltage> yay
<ikonia> Tabmow: thanks for coming in, up to you how you deal with him now
<KillaHaxz> !up
<Seeker`> bwahahaha?
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> if he's staff, he can unkline himself
<ikonia> Tabmow: appreciated, thank you very much
<ts2> I had to download the script
<ikonia> erUSUL: you there ?
<Tabmow> No problems
<erUSUL> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> erUSUL: sorry, that took longer than expected
<ikonia> banned in #ubuntu now
<erUSUL> no problem
<ikonia> erUSUL: any chance you can try to intergrate what you're saying into the !install factoid
<ikonia> erUSUL: I've updated the docs that !install points to, which explains what you are trying to do
<Seeker`> ikonia: could do with more of us beign ops in here, don't you think? :P
<ikonia> ha
<Seeker`> *cough*
<erUSUL> how a problem ( missconfiguration) trying to upgrade would have to do with a fresh install? you mean !upgrade ?
<ikonia> I'll speak to the admin of that shell provider now
<ikonia> erUSUL: sorry, I meant !upgrade
<ikonia> been a long few days
<ts2> go add ideas (or note that the current requirement for core is enough) to the wiki page
<tomaw> reklined.
<ikonia> nice
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no, upgrade is For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> speaking to admins now too
<erUSUL> soz.... copy paste error
<Jordan_U> CaptainKnots in #ubuntu is likely a bot.
<ikonia> I'll have a look now
<ikonia> thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no, upgrade is For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade. Note that if you installed a LTS release you may have normal upgrades disabled (limited to only LTS releases) you can enable them in Software Sources' Updates tab.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (CaptainKnots seems to be a bot)
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Seeker`> ikonia: set a quiet in #u for captainknows, but I have to disappear
<ikonia> Seeker`: ta
<Seeker`> ikonia: you'll remove it as/when is necessary?
<ikonia> no problem
<Seeker`> ty :)have fun
<ikonia> !logs > kisom_dev
<ikonia> erUSUL: before I get that factoid added, I'm going to see if IdleOne will update the upgrade nodes further explaining how to get software sources back
<erUSUL> it is not there anymore? in maverick ?
 * erUSUL still in lucid
<ikonia> erUSUL: nope
<erUSUL> :/
<IdleOne> what you want to update?
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> want me*
<erUSUL> but there is a button to get to it in the software center; isn't it?
<ikonia> IdleOne: the upgrade wiki page I did the other night
<ikonia> add some info on re-enabling software sources
<IdleOne> looking now
<erUSUL> Edit>software Sources
<erUSUL> ikonia: anyway the tip is for someone still in lucid...
<erUSUL> ikonia: with upgrade to normal releases disabled ( default in fresh installs)
<ikonia> erUSUL: ahh yes, that's a fair point, I hadn't seen that
<ikonia> 9.10 is a normal release, I thought that had "normal" enabled by default
<erUSUL> ikonia: people ask why had not been offered the upgrade yet...
<ikonia> because you can only go from 10.04
<ikonia> you can't go from 9.19
<ikonia> 9.10
<ikonia> as 10.04 is lts......
<erUSUL> so the edit can go as is ?
<ikonia> yeah, I think so
<ikonia> I didn't realise exactly what you where saying
<ikonia> although IdleOne could still add his info please
<ikonia> erUSUL: give me 5 minutes and I'll sort it, just sorting 2 other things out
<IdleOne> ikonia: from what i am reading the notes from 10.04 to 10.10 tell the user to change from LTS only to Normal releases already
<ikonia> IdleOne: ignore me, I'm being an idiot
<ikonia> it's there in 10.04
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> my thing is after the upgrade th Software Sources are hidden
<IdleOne> in the menu
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> it's me being stupid
<IdleOne> nahh just being over worked :P
<ikonia> IdleOne: removed your +q on that user as he's klined
<IdleOne> thanks.
<ikonia> fyi: devious shell admin's are really easy to work with and helpful
<ikonia> worth noting for any other future issues
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-12
<IdleOne> ikonia: I added some notes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding Repositories in Ubuntu concerning the Software Sources.
<IdleOne> dinner....
<h00k> Life just happens to hit during #release-party and I missed everything.
<tonyyarusso> silly life
<h00k> mah.
<h00k> Good news, Mom's out of the hospital.
<h00k> wooo
<tonyyarusso> this is good
<IdleOne> Very good news
<IdleOne> fast dinner ;/
<Seeker`> run after it then
<h00k> aim lower. or higher
<IdleOne> caught it but it won't sit still long enough to eat
<IdleOne> I am think a restraint of some sort
<IdleOne> thinking
<IdleOne> thinking of adding blog to planet
<IdleOne> not sure I want to add existing or make new
<tonyyarusso> I still need to figure out what scheme I want to use for choosing which posts to push there.
<tonyyarusso> I always get two or three (*always* Anonymous) comments whining about how some post shouldn't be on the planet.
<Pici> just moderate those into oblivion
<tonyyarusso> I do
<tonyyarusso> In before "zomgcensorship!" :P
<IdleOne> I thought pretty much any goes within CoC on Planet Ubuntu
<IdleOne> anything*
<IdleOne> wow at failing to type complete words
<Pici> don't worry, complete words are optional on the planet
<IdleOne> heh, I'll fit in perfect
<tonyyarusso> It does, but that doesn't stop $random_idiot from complaining about it every stupid time it's not about uploading something to universe.
<Pici> I've talked about IRC or LP the 4 times that I've posted to my blog.
<IdleOne> I don't understand the whole !label thing
<IdleOne> ~label*
<IdleOne> I think that is what is stopping me, ignorance is not always bliss
<IdleOne> I bet there is a #ubuntu-planet or some such that I can ask
<h00k> Bryanstein: hello. How can we help you?
<Pici> The planet 'feeds' off of my Ubuntu category rss 'feed'
<IdleOne> h00k: Bryanstein has "permission" to idle I believe
<Pici> IdleOne: If you're using wordpress it should be at site.com/category/yourcategoryname/feed/
<IdleOne> using blogger
<Pici> o
<h00k> IdleOne: ah
<tonyyarusso> I post about politics from time to time, which apparently bothers people.  I've never taken it too seriously though because not one has been willing to put their name on their comment.
<IdleOne> I think political posts are fine provided they are respectful of others beliefs.
<Pici> http://bloggerdesign.com/254/blogger-label-feeds/
<Pici> I don't like political posts... But I don't really like politics at all, so...
<tonyyarusso> Given that Planet is supposed to be a "view into the lives of Ubuntu members", and that's become a significant portion of my life, it makes sense based on the stated guidelines that it should be okay.
<IdleOne> well then it isn't so much about the specific politics as it is politics in general for you
<IdleOne> Pici ^^
<IdleOne> Pici: thanks for the link but it still is not clear to me :/
<tonyyarusso> I'll probably start employing a "planet" tag though, since I don't want it to be an exclusive category but it'd be nice to pick and choose occasionally.
<tonyyarusso> Sadly, Drivel doesn't support tags or multi-select categories for Drupal yet.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !this is really just AtomicSpark's blog
<Jarrhed> I got banned from #ubuntu-offtopi as Jantire, because I said "naggers"
<Jarrhed> I find that completely inappropriate and I wish to be unbanned immidately
<Jarrhed> *#ubuntu-offtopic
<Jarrhed> You see, the definition of "nagger" is (According to Google's define:) "one who nags"
<Jarrhed> And that is by no means a racial slur
<tonyyarusso> That may be, but given the context it is quite obvious that is not what you actually meant.
<Jarrhed> I said that all "naggers are terrorists"
<Jarrhed> People who annoy another can very well cause terror
<Jarrhed> depending on the degree they annoy the individfual
<Jarrhed> *individual
<tonyyarusso> First you crossed the boundaries of o4o once.
<tonyyarusso> Then someone explained the rules of conduct to you.
<Jarrhed> I did, and I was warned and I did not say anything else that was offensive afterwards
<tonyyarusso> Then you expressed a disregard for such things existing and a desire to push the boundaries of the rules.
<IdleOne> also you were banned under this current nick
<Jarrhed> How is saying "naggers" pushing the boundaries of the rules
<tonyyarusso> Then you obviously changed the spelling of a word so you could waste our time with this discussion later.
<tonyyarusso> Protip:  We're not that stupid.
<Jarrhed> One could argue that you are wasting my time by wrongfully banning me from a chat channel
<Jarrhed> However, making an argument such as that would be of no benefit to me
<tonyyarusso> The fact that you even thought to say "And that is by no means a racial slur" without being given any reason for your removal shows that you already know darn well what you were going for and why you were removed.
<tonyyarusso> So in short, you just signed your own confession by doing that.  Nice work.
<Jarrhed> Well, I am aware that the word "naggers" could be interpreted as "n*****s"
<Jarrhed> and I was clarifying the meaning behind it
<Jarrhed> Because I was obviously misunderstood
<tonyyarusso> yeah, not terribly convincing.
<Jarrhed> Prove it.
<Jarrhed> Why would I knowingly push the boundaries of the rules when I would know the end result would be a ban
<Jarrhed> When I wish to remain to be able to speak with others in the Ubuntu's offtopic discussion
<tonyyarusso> I don't have to prove it - the onus is on you, not us.
<Fishscene> "(5:20:57 PM) Jarrhed: My account (Jantire) got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for saying "naggers"..."
<Jarrhed> What is the email of your supervisor?
<tonyyarusso> Who?
<IdleOne> !appeals > Jarrhed
<ubottu> Jarrhed, please see my private message
<Jarrhed> Thank you
<IdleOne> Welcome.
<Jarrhed> The supervisor of tonyyarusso
 * tonyyarusso has no supervisor
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: thats what you think. I'm watching you!
<IdleOne> you have the link to the process to follow if you wish to appeal
 * charlie-tca is a volunteer, without a supervisor too
<IdleOne> Jarrhed: I assume you will be appealing so the discussion is over for now. Please part the channel.
<Fishscene> I guess for future reference, it might be wise to pick and choose words carefully and try to avoid words that might possibly be misconstrued as a racist slur.
<Jarrhed> Fishsene: Thank you
<Jarrhed> I will do so
<Jarrhed> Have a good day everyone
<Fishscene> NP mate.
<IdleOne> Fishscene: How can we help you?
<Fishscene> Actually, I was just on my way out.
<Fishscene> Later days.
<charlie-tca> hm, this is just like prison. No one ever commits a crime, but they get sent their anyway
<Seeker`> noone ever does anything wrong on IRC
<Seeker`> it was always their brother
<IdleOne> I blame my cat and mother
<IdleOne> either have equal chances of touching my keyboard and randomly hitting keys
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking someone else was on my keyboard
<tonyyarusso> s'jg  s iof io  0ae0 9[a  90[ag[ 0a[ g h oi hasf dzs hidasdo ghe0g aspogih s ;g ;aghio
<tonyyarusso> I blame that on my future children.  Apparently they're smart enough to invent time travel.
<tonyyarusso> But yet can't type a coherent sentence.
<charlie-tca> I think it was when I was watching tv instead of my keyboard...
<IdleOne> markboston reminds me a lot of killahaxz from earlier
<Chaos2358> are there any ops present?
<IdleOne> what's up
<Chaos2358> ok first off i know this isn't the place to ask this but as an op i figured you guys would know. is there a channel for questions about game system emulators on ubuntu?
<nhandler> You can find channels about a certain topic by using alis: /msg alis list *TOPIC* Chaos2358
<Chaos2358> ok that works even better thank you
<ubottu> In ubottu, ZGHirc said: bot is clever
<persia> ubottu, You know better than that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<persia> Right.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Keal)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !#ubuntu =~ s/other/non-support/
<tonyyarusso> say, what do we recommend now that ebox has gone commercial?
<elky> "gone commercial"?
<tonyyarusso> http://www.zentyal.com/en/products/server/
<tonyyarusso> They charge for security updates.
<persia> We probably ought to construct some special flavour to fill that gap.
<jussi> oh dear.
<elky> jussi, you'll be at UDS? We can deal with him there.
 * elky packs the cluebat collection.
<jussi> elky: you are going to UDS?
<elky> jussi, yes.
<jussi> ok
<tonyyarusso> where is UDS this time?
<jussi> Orlando
<tonyyarusso> ah
 * tonyyarusso would like to go to that some day
 * mneptok is still trying to determine whether or not he is going to UDS
<mneptok> i'll get to that when i get home from Istanbul
<maco> mneptok: whatcha doin in constantinople?
<mneptok> reclaiming it for the Roman Empire. and having a company meeting.
<mneptok> not necessarily in that order.
 * persia thought the last heir ran off to paris in 1917 abdicating the claim, and wonders who will be propped up as a figurehead
<maco> huh. that song was a cover when They Might Be Giants did it. didnt know that.
<ubottu> glebihan called the ops in #ubuntu (denisubuntu repeatedly ignoring guidelines)
<mneptok> persia: i expect to be name Preator Of The Supercluster soon
<mneptok> *Praetor
<persia> d
<mneptok> OK, off to the Grand Bazaar. bbl.
<tonyyarusso> You know, you'd think that if a staff member got disconnected all the time they'd try to fix the problem :P
<KB1JWQ> Yeah.
<persia> Might be sleeping, or otherwise inattentive.
<tonyyarusso> Staff aren't allowed to sleep.
<KB1JWQ> Sure we are.
<elky> This is them lucid. You want to throw in sleep deprivation psychosis?
<tonyyarusso> sure - cheap entertainment
<ikonia> really frustrated with an ubuntu bug I've just fixed
<ikonia> fuming infact
<persia> which bug?
<ikonia> I've had it open for 3 releases, to be told all kinds of junk about it, lost my rag, have a conversation with the developers of the product and it turns out it's simpley a lack of understanding for how the products changed
<ikonia> 578035
<ikonia> I've had too identical bugs logged and closed and had to fight to get this one open
<ikonia> it's just been resoled, but only because I spoke to the developers myself
<persia> That's almost always the best way to sort a bug.
<ikonia> seems no point logging a bug then
<ikonia> if the answer is "solve it yourself"
<persia> Oh, that bug.  Far as I can tell the responsible program switches around randomly every release.
<persia> Point of logging them is to encourage collaboration with the solve-it-yourself bit.
<ikonia> no, it doesn't
<ikonia> it's always been gnome-leyring
<ikonia> and the ubuntu package mantainers should have owned it
<persia> Firstly, it's switched between seahorse, gnome-keyring, and ssh-askpass-gnome a couple times.
<persia> Secondly, one of the founding points of Ubuntu is that there are no Maintainers.
<ikonia> not for this issue it's not
<ikonia> so there is no package maintainers ?
<persia> The fails-to-usefully-prompt-you-about-ssh-passwords-and-fails-to-cache issue?
<persia> No, there are no package maintainers.
<ikonia> no, there is no package maintainer for gnome-keyring ?
<persia> Folks just fix whatever they feel like fixing.  Folks that fix a lot stop needing peer review.
<persia> Nope.
<ikonia> so no-one in the ubuntu developmeent team packages that or takes reponsability for that package ?
<persia> Right.
<persia> The Desktop team tends to care for it, just because it's part of Desktop and they care about Desktop, but it's not like a formal assignment or anything.
<ikonia> no wonder peoples perception is that bugs don't get fixed
<ikonia> that must be great for people using LTS releases in a business or SME envionrment
<ikonia> utter fail
<persia> No.  It's intentional.
<persia> The idea is that when there is a solution for a bug, *anyone* can get it fixed.
<persia> This is cool and interesting, and 5 years ago, was a new idea.
<persia> Prior to that people would be responsible for packages, and if there was a bug and someone else had a solution, they would have to convince that person to fix it.
<ikonia> then it's intentional fail
<ikonia> it's not cool or interesting
<ikonia> it's a failure
<persia> Someone wrote a blog post back in 2006 comparing the Fedora and Ubuntu policies: that in Fedora a person got sponsored, and then could work on the packages they brought with them, whereas in Ubuntu the bugfix was sponsored, even if the person had no prior reputation.
<ikonia> it's clearly not working
<ikonia> as no-one has responsability to actually progress a bug
<ikonia> which explains the perception of nothing gets fixed
<persia> Well, it's intentional.  If you want package maintainers, find a distribution that still believes in this.  Most of the big ones are moving to collaborative teams and away from personal responsibility.
<ikonia> I don't disagree you can collaberate
<ikonia> but with no-one owning the relevant packages there is no responsability to either remove false bugs, or pogress ones that are genuine/important
<ikonia> but, perhaps I do need to switch desktop distributions
<persia> The idea is that everyone can participate in this.
<ikonia> I'm crazy in thinking LTS got support
<persia> You can buy support.  Lots of providers for that.
<ikonia> lots of others just fix their own problems
<persia> But for free, you only get the support that happens by accident, or as a side effect of others purchase decisions.
<ikonia> that maybe ubuntus stance, for free you get what happens by accident
<ikonia> thats a great quote
<ikonia> the bug process is broke, and the perception is that bugs doens't get fixed, I now understand why, thank you
<persia> I encourage you to help the bugsquad: if you know about solutions, or are willing to work with upstreams, there's no reason you can't ensure the bugs that bother you are fixed in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> bugsquad is a joke
<jpds> I don't get it.
<ikonia> you've made the policy quite clear, you want something fixing, fix it yourself, if not use a different distro, I'll help myself and not bother with bugs
<ikonia> and that's not meant as a dig, thats just clarified how things work
<persia> Why is bugsquad a joke?  It's the team that accepts repsonsibility to try to process all the bugs: I thought that was precisely what you wanted.
<persia> Anyway, all of Ubuntu is predicated on the premise that if anyone involved in Ubuntu in any way has a way to fix something, they will fix it in the primary archives.  In practice, people don't appear to do that always, but it remains a goal.
<ikonia> persia: yes and it doesn't work, they closed this bug twice maked it as incomplete, and did everything but progress it
<ikonia> and I see exampels of this all the time with bug squad
<ikonia> the only ral value is removing duplicates from what I see
<ikonia> real
<persia> Some members of the bugsquad are more enthusiastic than competent, sure, but I think it's unfair to say that of everyone.
<ikonia> I'm not saying everyone
<ikonia> but enthusiasm over competency for progressing bugs is not acceptable
<ikonia> read the fist post in that bug as an example, I had bugs logged that I could find, when I checked harder they had been closed
<persia> I agree.  More folks helping not do that in bugsquad would improve the ratio.
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> or a vetting process
<persia> There's a bit of one for some things, but the idea is for everyone to participate, in accordance with the CoC, and with care.
<persia> I believe in the ideal, as much as I know it doesn't always work as well as we'd like in practice.
<ikonia> then that's a failure
<ikonia> it still needs trusted people lead the bug, rather than anyone gong nuts on it, anyone being allowed to join the bugsquad
<ikonia> anyone should be able to contribute
<ikonia> but through a conduit group/person
<persia> Again, one of the reasons Ubuntu exists is specifically because it was awkward to work around such conduits.
<ikonia> and it's one of the reasons bugs are not progressing or being progressed wrongly
<ikonia> it's a double edged knife
<persia> Personally, I'd not be involved with Ubuntu if it needed conduits: it was specifically the lack of conduits that got me involved.
<persia> Yes, it is very much double-edged.
<persia> And it requires a lot more of many of us to ensure that we can keep from being hit from the other side, and we're not doing as much as we should.
<ikonia> I guess as you say, if you don't like the policy switch to a different distro
<persia> I'd be sad to see anyone leave for that reason, but essentially, yeah.
<persia> I'd prefer folks help make that policy less painful for everyone.
<ikonia> well thats what I think is best, if I log a bug I expect it to be progrssed, not have to fight to keep it open and then end up doing %100 of the leg work myself
<ikonia> I also expect the people in the bug squad to be compitent and trained not let anyone in
<persia> I guess.  It's because I was *allowed* to do the legwork and *allowed* to get the fix into Ubuntu when I finally found it that I became an Ubuntu developer.
<ikonia> thats personal opinion though, not a critisism of the process
<persia> Don't forget the other edge of the knife.
<persia> Fair :)
<ikonia> I've never had problems getting fixes into other distros, so I dont see that side the knife as broken
<ikonia> and as maintainers for other distros I appreciated the filtered quality coming through the chain, rather than idiots sending "I rebooted and it worked, is it fixed"
<ikonia> but that's personal opinion
<persia> I suppose.  The environment was different when Ubuntu was created.  Stuff like updating the default python version, using current GNOME, using current GCC, using modular X, etc. were new ideas, and most distros wouldn't accept them.
<jussi> Lads, there is likely a better channel for this discussion, no?
<persia> The environment is different now.
<persia> jussi, is there one?
 * persia agrees it's well off-topic, but doesn't know if it's on-topic anywhere
<jussi> persia: -offtopic I suppose, but yeah.
<persia> ikonia, Are we done, or shall I join -offtopic? :)
<ikonia> persia: if -offtopic was worth having a genuine serious discussion in, I'd love to continue, but as it's a pit for people to make stupid comments, hit the bot and say lol - I'd say probably better done
<persia> ikonia, Works for me :)  if you get another bug that's bothering you, come to #ubuntu-bugs, and lets try to sort it the other way without letting 3 releases go by :)
<ikonia> persia: been through all that, that's how I found the bugs had been closed
<ikonia> hence my comment of " a joke" when you get reponses like "wait until the next release"
<persia> Yeah, but done :)
<ikonia> agreed, responses where appreciated though, even if I didn't seem positive about them
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rumbert said: ubottu: UEC is Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<jrib> ikonia: you following malicai on ##windows?
<ikonia> jrib: no, I'll look
<ikonia> jrib: interesting conlflict of info between ##windows and #ubuntu
<ikonia> popey: 9:58 -!- sam_jbot [~sam@host81-156-14-216.range81-156.btcentralplus.com]
<ikonia> is that mesula/sam/xasdfsd
<popey> not sure, has been sane
<ikonia> ha
<popey> been in and out over the last few weeks
<popey> in other news... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> just curious as the known sam guy is now connecting from a swansea uni IP
<popey> look at the ubuntu logo
<popey> the word "ubuntu" in white text is over the top of the logo
<ikonia> I don't see it
<ikonia> (can't highlight it)
<popey> the text is "Ubuntu Pastebin"
<ikonia> what am I missing ?
<ikonia> looks like the normal logo and text
<popey> http://twitpic.com/2wyla1
<bazhang> bigbrovar, hi, how can we help you
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<elky> popey, I see it too...
 * elky headdesks
<bazhang>  [vipul] (~j0k3r@113.19.129.140): j0k3r  looks like bihari
<bazhang> PM'd him and asked him to exit, he did
<bazhang> came back right away though.
<Pici> bazhang: Are you sure thats him?
<bazhang> Pici, yes, 100% certain
<bazhang> he was trying to get a new cloak with that a few days ago. then grouped the j0k3r nick to the old one
<Pici> bazhang: Did you mention to staff that he might be doing that do evade a ban?
<bazhang> Pici, yes, ikonia and both were there, when he was asking for a cloak; I did not PM them directly though.
<bazhang> ie a new , second cloak
<bazhang> bihari, hi
<bazhang> bihari, you were just ban evading using the vipul nickname
<bihari> hi bazhang why you baned?
<bihari>  me
<bihari> vipul nick whats wrong in it ?
<bazhang> bihari, nothing, but you are banned. changing IP address to get around it is not OK
<bihari> i am not changing
<bihari> and i said sory for that to ikonia
<bihari> thats my ISP provide me the IP
<bihari> thats not mine fault
<bihari> bazhang,  but i appolizes what  i did and i said sory for that and i really love this OS
<bazhang> bihari, first you were using a cloak, then removed it to get back in. this is not the first time for you to ban evade.
<bihari> i got clock
<bihari> ?
<bazhang> unaffiliated/bihari-/x-8167110
<bihari> my nic is bihari_
<bihari> this bihari is the state in india
<bihari> it's state name in india
<bihari> and my nick is bihari_
<bihari> bazhang,  i really don't find any reasone of banning me
<bazhang> <bihari_> so that i can bypass my college firewall
<bazhang> bihari, that was the original reason.
<bazhang> bihari, since then you have changed IP multiple times and dropped your cloak to get back in, even though your original ban was never lifted.
<bihari> bazhang,  yah i said sory for that if you think it's offensive as you don't know my professor told me to do this
<bazhang> its not offensive, it is not supported.
<bihari> i am engineering student and we are used to make security and enhanced it trust me :) it's just for ethic and knowleg
<bazhang> well try somewhere other than #ubuntu
<bihari> and if you thinks it's offensive then i am really sory for that
<bazhang> no, not offensive.
<bazhang> not supported.
<bihari> yes said that :) sory for that and i will never do this again in future
<bazhang> bihari, you are still banned in #ubuntu
<bihari> why you are so harsh on me :( i am just 18 year student and i have curosity to know about this open source :( why you doing this to me
<bazhang> bihari, I dont feel confident about letting you back in at this time; you have ban-evaded so many times and not been honest about it.
<bihari> oh god.
<bihari> bazhang,  what i have to do? to come back in ubuntu channel ?
<bazhang> bihari, as I said , I'm not confident in your behavior to let you back in right now
<persia> bihari, I'd recommend hanging out in some other Ubuntu channels (maybe #ubuntu-in, or #ubuntu-offtopic or other places you might not be banned) and demonstrating good practices.
<bihari> ok now i am just swtiching off this ubuntu and also all the work and activity which  i am doing for ubuntu in my college and in saminar
<persia> Dunno if that would be sufficient, but it has worked for some other people in the past.
<bazhang> +1
<bihari> and now i am really got hurt by you guys
 * persia meant no harm, and shuts up rather than cause more offens
<bihari> bye
<Pici> *sigh*
<Pici> Another release, another bunch of people who give bad advice on how to upgrade.
<bazhang> yikes
<Pici> "update-manager -d","no its do-release-upgrade -d", "no, you should just need to apt-get dist-upgrade"
<persia> Why are any of those bad?
<persia> Until Natty happens, the first two ought work, and the third oughtn't break too much.
<charlie-tca> to upgrade from 9.04?
<Pici> persia: Because natty is fast approaching. And the last one was given without any other instructions. Just dist-upgrade and you get the new release.
<persia> Aha.  Right.
<Pici> And -d is a bad idea unless you know what you're doing.
<Tm_T> persia: the learn poosibly dangerous method once, they rely on it
<persia> I wonder if there oughtn't be a -t that is kinda like -d but only starts working post-beta
<charlie-tca> I have upgraded for three releases using -d at alpha2
<persia> charlie-tca, Right, but it's not best to use -d two weeks *after* release.
<persia> The issue being that what works for +1 isn't necessarily safe for release.
<Pici> Right,.
<charlie-tca> correct.
<persia> So, anyway, does anyone think it's worth having -t?
<persia> If someone writes up a rationale, etc. for it, I'm more than happy to track down the code bits that need moving, assuming it doesn't get torn apart at UDS.
<Pici> I'm not sure I get what the point of -t is. Could you re-explain?
<persia> -t would be like -d, but safer.  It would only work once a release moved to beta, which means if people used it immediately post-release, it wouldn't drop them in a world of pain.
<persia> Mind you, it's just a workaround to avoid the social engineering of convincing all the +1 folk to give new advice once the release happens.
<Pici> I think it'll get nixed at UDS myself.
<persia> Why?
<maco> i like the idea...
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> Maybe I'm wrong.
<maco> does t = test?
<persia> That was the semantic basis for my decision to select that letter, yes.
<jussi> anyone know of a simple, easy to use, free  irc client for windows?
<Pici> I personally usually use freenode's webchat or mibbit if I need to.
<Pici> If I can't ssh that is.
<h00k> putty/screen
<h00k> mIRC is free for a bit, anyway
<Pici> or putty rather.
<Pici> Right.
<Tm_T> putty works in windows too
<Tm_T> ...I meant irssi (:
 * Tm_T needs more coffee
 * h00k slides Tm_T a cup
<Tm_T> jussi: I also used Xircon at some point
<jussi> thanks peoples... Im not lookin for me, but for a windows friend. think Ill recommend quassel...
 * popey recommends colloquy
<popey> but that requires them to buy a mac or an iphone ;)
<popey> I belive this to be just as helpful as people suggesting irssi :p
<persia> popey, Why?  See http://www.irssi.org/files/irssi_0_8_12_setup_2.exe
<h00k> TheDeadCPU and Android001 were double-team-trolling with rm -rf /, for reference. I /queried them and asked them to stop
<h00k> for reference.
<jussi> h00k: use @mark ;)
<h00k> I always forget @mark
<ikonia> got rid of android, he knows what he's doing
<jpds> Doesn't jussi go by the nick of android?
<jussi> yes
<ikonia>  on occasion
<jussi> but not android001
<Pici> jussi: you're doing it again.
<jussi> grr
<Pici> :)
<jussi> always forget
 * h00k notes
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> doing what
<Pici> Staying authed as the IRCC account.
<popey> persia: I meant the "screen and irssi" suggestions
<ikonia> ah
<popey> however I didnt know it was available for windows, thanks!
<persia> popey, screen is also available for windows, and putty -> unix shell is very common.
<ikonia> #ubuntu is in a mess for some reason
<Pici> ikonia: someone asked linenoise if they should use debian.
<ikonia> not quite,
<ikonia> they asked about other distros because they couldn't get ubuntu working
<ikonia> he then went off to explain why debian is better
<Pici> I must have missed part of that.
<IdleOne> recommending debian is fine, the putting down of ubuntu while doing it is what bothers me.
<IdleOne> no need to say one distro is crap while recommending another
<IdleOne> Good morning btw
<Pici> hi!
<h00k> woo.
<IdleOne> So i missed dpm classroom session but he was MIA.
<h00k> It is a mess, but it is just after a release
<IdleOne> How do the rest of you feel about the nick Nazzy?
<Pici> Whats wrong with it?
<Pici> Do I need to urbandict it?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> nothing wrong with it really, just how it sounds in my head I guess
<topyli> natty!
<ikonia> guys, why has +1 been set to invite only
<ikonia> after all the discussion in here about just muting it
<ikonia> why has it now been set to +1
<ikonia> set to +i for +1
<Pici> Because thats what we normally do?
<IdleOne> I suppose to avoid having users msg +v and +o asking why they can't talk in the channel
<ikonia> but there was a whole discussion in here about not closing it
<ikonia> and leaving it open +m
<Pici> Whats the point?
<ikonia> Pici: I agree that's what we normally do, but after the drawn out discussion / debate that went on here, it was agreed to leave it open
<ikonia> Pici: I agree it should have been closed
<IdleOne> I didn't see that discussion. I am ok with it being +i or +m, whatever
<Pici> I wasn't here for the discussion.
<ikonia> I'm just wondering what a pointless waste of time it is discussing anything, agreeing it, then doing the opposite
<ikonia> Pici: I know, I'm not bothered it's gone, I just think we are suffering from bad orginisation and communication again
<Pici> jussi, nhandler, topyli, tsimpson ^^^ regarding +1?
<ikonia> Pici: was it you that cleared it out of interest ?
<Pici> (also maybe we should have an ops-like ircc command for ubottu)
<Pici> ikonia: Nope.
<ts2> iirc, the point was just not to clear it
<ts2> as users didn't understand why they were kicked
<jussi> I didnt do it....
<ikonia> I don't actually care who did it, I'm bothered that we are once again not communicating decisions like this
<ikonia> has it actually been cleared or is it just my client that's been disconnected
<IdleOne> has 140 users in it right now
<ikonia> looks like I've gone off on one about a mistake on my part
<ikonia> my client died and couldn't get back in, it wasn't cleared
 * Pici pats ikonia 
<IdleOne> /attach #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> odd that none of the other channels in my client appear to have been disconnected though #
<Pici> You can use chanserv to invite yourself back in if you want.
<ikonia> (normally you at leat see reconnect)
<Pici> ikonia: you pinged out of here
<ikonia> nah, it's fine, I was more worried that we had lost commuinication again rather than being in the channel
<ikonia> don't know why irssi doesn't show the disconnect on any other client though
<ikonia> any other channel though
<IdleOne> you pinged at HH:55:16
<ikonia> my fault, sorry
<charlie-tca> for us normal users, it redirects to #ubuntu when connecting
<lindsaymobil22> ikonia, look your community is really gonna get bad ratings for this
<IdleOne> umm chaos asked her what the problem was, she probably missed seb's answer. just saying
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: I've removed you from the channel on a temporary basis
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: I asked you to stop asking the same question, two people where trying to help you
<lindsaymobil22> This is one reason i didnt use ubuntu, the community was always so mean
<lindsaymobil22> ikonia, did you not see that 1 guy wanted to see the question again!
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: if your missing the responses we can help you use IRC a little better
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: but you can't sit in the channel spamming the same question over and over when people are giving you the answer
<lindsaymobil22> ikonia, people arent understanding the context of that question
<Pici> (Chaos2358 asked what the question was)
<lindsaymobil22> ikonia, i know how to use irc i aint a n00b
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: thats fine, then repeating it over and over won't help them understand
<lindsaymobil22> Pici, +1
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: ok - then you've just lost all slack
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: if you know how to use IRC then you know that spamming/flooding the channel is unacceptable
<ikonia> therefore you're banned
<lindsaymobil22> What a horrible community
<ikonia> I was about to remove the ban after just asking you to pay a little more attention
<lindsaymobil22> Thanks a lot
<lindsaymobil22> Really people's stereotypes on communities of certain distros are correct
<ikonia> ok
<lindsaymobil22> Im outta here, dont wanna spend another minute putting up with this
<ikonia> ok
<rww> Hey. chien in #ubuntu has been coming into there since at least the 6th (which is when my logfiles last reset, iirc) and speaking in a mix of Spanish and French, despite being told repeatedly the correct channels for non-English discussion by users and ops. At this point, a banforward to #ubuntu-fr might be useful ;)
<rww> or #ubuntu-franish, if we have that ;P
<rww> awesome, he's progressed to cussing in French
<h00k> I suck.
<Seeker`> h00k: yes. yes you do.
<rww> h00k: nah, we just need to realign your sleep schedule so you're around when the other ops aren't ;P
<Seeker`> :P
<rww> anyways, thanks everyone :)
<h00k> Seeker`: apologized in /query Chetic
<Seeker`> h00k: :)
 * h00k facepalms
<Seeker`> hmm?
<h00k> bah, I just feel silly
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> For some reason, I cannot use ubottu to invite Chatic back to #ubunut. Do I need to be +o at the time/
<Seeker`> no idea
<h00k> #ubuntu, rather.
<h00k> 17:44 [ubottu] Error: You don't have the #ubuntu,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that  you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<IdleOne> can't you use chanserv to invite?
<h00k> Syntax: INVITE <#channel>
<IdleOne> yes I know but I meant can chanserv be used to invite a user
<h00k> I thought, I just haven't figured it out yet
<h00k> +gisn't set, which is allow anyone to invite
<IdleOne> doesn't look like it
<IdleOne> h00k: yeah i don't think it will be set either
<h00k> 17:52 [Chetic] aah no problem! thank you for being so polite about it :)
<h00k> Phew!
<IdleOne> mistakes happen :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !piracytoo is <reply> Arrrrrrrr!
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-13
<nhandler> Pici, ikonia: I saw the hilight. Was it just a mistake, or do I need to read more of the scrollback?
<IdleOne> mistake
<nhandler> )
<nhandler> * :)
<ubottu> scott_ino called the ops in #ubuntu (Geert_Wilders)
<h00k> Amaranth: that works, too
<Seeker`> that shoulda been a ban
<Seeker`> /lastlog shows a troll
<Amaranth> Yeah, obvious troll
<Amaranth> Don't want to waste a ban if he doesn't come back right away though
<marienz> that was weird. FWIW: "Geert Wilders" is the name of a somewhat controversial dutch politician.
<wizzo> hi I was just wondering why there's no #ubuntu-men
<tonyyarusso> wizzo: There was at one point at least.  I don't think it ever had more than about three people in it though.
<wizzo> tonyyarusso: if we get more users can we have the channel running then?
<wizzo> I think that there's a pretty big cross section of people who use ubuntu and people who are men
<wizzo> we could have something here
<tonyyarusso> wizzo: If you'd like, you could create an ##ubuntu-men (with two # marks) first, see how it goes, and if it seems worthwhile and gets a community behind it while following the Ubuntu IRC Guidelines, then we could transition such a thing into the namespace, yeah.
<wizzo> well that makes sense
<wizzo> alright thanks for your help
<tonyyarusso> !guidelines | For reference
<ubottu> For reference: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tonyyarusso> np
<wizzo> cool
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: I didn't think #ubuntu-men was ever used for any legit purpose and was just some troll response to #ubuntu-women (hence it being closed now). I could be way off on this though
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: I think I saw it used reasonably maybe once or twice.  Either way, if it has new management / leadership I don't think the past really matters all that much, and properly starting it outside of our namespace rather than just creating it within might be a nice trial I thought.
<tonyyarusso> Mostly it was a troll thing, but not 100%, since people joined who weren't part of the initial setup.
<persia> I'm not sure it's fair to call creation of -men groups in response to -women groups trollish.  I suspect there's a fair number of men who want somewhere to be special when there is prohibition of sexism in common areas, and women are special in -women.
<persia> Not saying Ubuntu needs such a group, but I've seen any number of them created over the past couple of decades.
<persia> And I believe they tend to improve the sense of equality and lack of sexism in common channels.
<nhandler> persia: I wish their intentions were that noble ;)
<persia> Yeah, well, I can't talk about specifics: just wanted to make sure it wasn't a blanket reflex response to the creation of mens groups.
<mneptok> nhandler: i think it's unfair for you to assume you know every person's intentions
<elky> I'm cautious by default of a group which is inspired by the horrid situation we find ourselves in where only 95% of the community is male.
<nhandler> persia: Nope. I have no issue trialing this (especially outside of our namespace). I just want to make sure that there is an actual and legit purpose behind the channel (which will depend on the founder)
<persia> nhandler, Makes sense.
<nhandler> mneptok: I would never assume such a thing
<mneptok> elky: it's horrid if it is planned or expected. the demographics of Ubuntu usership are neither.
<persia> elky, I completely understand your caution: that said, I've seen some groups (especially related to non-technical non-profit communities) where the simple creation of a mens group that sends the "it's OK to be a man, but don't assume everyone is, except here" message helps the general situation.
<elky> persia, I might agree if it were not for the whole 95% part.
 * persia is also not advocating #ubuntu-men, just wanting to make sure it's not reflex-dead, from a belief that a well-managed one ends up having similar goals and utility to -women
<elky> And the assumption that to "be a man" one must be as opposite to "a woman" as possible.
 * persia goes off-channel to have an interesting debate about the 95% part
<Jordan_U> [Screamo] is trolling in #ubuntu
<bazhang> thanks, will keep an eye on him
<jpds> Too late for that...
<bazhang> heh
<jpds> -[Screamo](wearethesi@should.have.tried.shellium.org)- i was having a convo with someone just throwing around some good old healthy  critacism and you ban me :\
<eboyjr> I remember a long time ago, when @lark worked.. what happened to it?
<bazhang> lart
<bazhang> disabled
<eboyjr> Even in ubuntu-offtopic? It was fun
<bazhang> all fun is outlawed
<eboyjr> lol darn
<ubottu> In ubottu, robojake said: !nopassword is How To Create a Passwordless / Guest Login see - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513820&highlight=shadow - BEWARE USER! DO NOT DO THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!
<jussi> lolno...
<tonyyarusso> heh
<tonyyarusso> If you knew what you were doing, why would you need the factoid?
<jussi> exactly... :D
<persia> There's a school of thought  that every piece of information should be a factoid so that people can remember factoids rather than URLs.  There's another school of thought that believes if information is good and useful it should be integrated with the standard documentation in an intuitive manner.
<tonyyarusso> Then there's a school of thought that says why is persia philosophising instead of baking me cookies?
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (permapute)
<tonyyarusso> that was random
<ubottu> Cheri703 called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
 * tonyyarusso wouldn't be surprised if it's the same guy
<tonyyarusso> I don't have access there though.
<persia> tonyyarusso, Come here with an oven that fits in my house, and I'll bake you cookies.  Until then you have to put up with philosophy.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<MarkShuttleWorth> gosh dang
<MarkShuttleWorth> i got banned
<MarkShuttleWorth> why?
<persia> Likely your nick.
<bazhang> trolling
<MarkShuttleWorth> phew
<tonyyarusso> Nope, it wasn't his nick.
<MarkShuttleWorth> glad i was trolling and not being serious
<MarkShuttleWorth> can you let me offf this time
<bazhang> hitting multiple channels
<bazhang> no
<MarkShuttleWorth> wtf
<MarkShuttleWorth> is there a communication error
<MarkShuttleWorth> from what i am picking up here
<MarkShuttleWorth> there is
<bazhang> nope crystal clear: no unban.
<MarkShuttleWorth> but why
<MarkShuttleWorth> did i say something
<jussi> yes
<MarkShuttleWorth> how do words hurt so bad?
<MarkShuttleWorth> sticks and stones may break your bones but words will never hurt you
<MarkShuttleWorth> gosh
<MarkShuttleWorth> ok i will make it up to everyone here
<jussi> MarkShuttleWorth: really, you are behaving unacceptably.
<MarkShuttleWorth> i am not forcing you to believe anything. you can make up your own mind
<MarkShuttleWorth> but if you wants nudes let me know
<jussi> :/
<bazhang> now trolling -sugarteam
<jussi> Im now there...
<tonyyarusso> changes nick every two seconds too, just to be annoying
 * jussi waits for the next ops call
<jussi> its nice though that when I joined the channel he quit...
<jussi> argh, medibuntu is down
<persia> came and gone from -reviews, being insulting.  I'm not going to bother with an ops call there, as /part has already happened
<Hoober> Why am I still banned
<Hoober> woa
<Hoober> the graphics in this room is good
<bazhang> Hoober, making problems in multiple channels, I'd guess
<Hoober> I am banned from 1 channel
<jussi> 3 actually
<Hoober> the ubuntu-women
<bazhang> 3
<Hoober> what how?
<Hoober> i thought we cleared this up like months ago
<Hoober> or 1 month at best
<Hoober> here let me quote the message for you
<Hoober> "[INFO]    You are banned from this channel."
<bazhang> August 7th
<Hoober> So what we up to anyway?
<bazhang> 10/13
<Hoober> my birthday is tomorrow
<Hoober> I am 19 right now but almost 20!
<Hoober> My cake will be an Angel Food Cake with frosting/topping and cherry on top
<bazhang> Hoober, was there something else you needed?
<Hoober> birthday presents will likely include: 1 Fallout New Vegas and 1 Draw on the monitor
<Hoober> will you throw a party for me
<Hoober> I am giving you a day's warning in advance
<Hoober> I think a couple of you are my friends
<Hoober> It shouldn't be too hard. you have OP
<Hoober> ObviousPower
<bazhang> Hoober, please read the channel topic here, thanks.
<Hoober> or whatever
<Hoober> k read it
<Hoober> so what do you think?
<Hoober> is this a topic for off-topic
<Hoober> I figured you ladies and gentlemen have the power to make my birthday party official
<Hoober> it is just a neat little request
<bazhang> Hoober, this is not a social channel
<Hoober> um
<Hoober> Capitalist?
<Hoober> But Ubuntu is for attracting a community
<Hoober> this is the one stop shop for friends
<bazhang> Hoober, and your behavior lends no great confidence to your being allowed back into #ubuntu
<Hoober> i can already go to ubuntu
<Hoober> you mean ubuntu women
<Hoober> do you even keep track of the history ? :(
<Hoober> my history I mean
<Hoober> i will give you a few minute to let your memory catch up.
<bazhang> odd. the ban tracker has you as banned there.
<Hoober> whoever unbanned me didn't fix the records
<Hoober> i can't remember who.. but it was probably Flannel or someone
<Hoober> doesn't your log say who my custom service representative was
<bazhang> yep unbanned there
<Hoober> well i am heading to off-topic to chat with the rest of the homies
<bazhang> bizarroid. #bansearch shows it, but bantracker shows the opposite
<bazhang> err @
<bazhang> yep back to trolling -ot
<bazhang> suicide bombers
<rww> Hello. Did someone decide to unban Hoober from #ubuntu-offtopic for some odd reason, is he ban-evading, or is my memory going wonky?
<bazhang> unbanned it seems
 * tonyyarusso apparently had him on ignore
<rww> bad tonyyarusso :(
<tonyyarusso> I know :(
<bazhang> he was told explicitly not to do that kind of thing or the ban would be much longer
<tonyyarusso> must have been annoying somewhere else and I didn't bother to -channel
<bazhang> his comments are clearly upsetting folks
<rww> He's one of those borderlines that toggles between normal topics and insanity :(
<bazhang> mostly the latter
<bazhang> he was warned clearly about not trolling again when the ban was removed.
<elky> I'm too involved to act now too.
<ikonia> Hoober: you've banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, you just admited you where trolling it earlier
<Hoober> fuck you. fuck you in the ass. thats right you are such pieces of shit for not looking at my side but only what you could interpret a person's motives having to be to have my side
<Hoober> shut the fuck up i quit
<Hoober> you ruined
<Hoober> you ruined my respect
<Hoober> you don't do this to me
<ikonia> you didn't need to start
<ikonia> bye
<Hoober> i had real times
<Hoober> fuck yourselves
<ikonia> and your language will not progress this any futher
<ikonia> the channel will be a simpler and easier place without him
<elky> Such a loss. That valuable contribution will be sorely missed.
<ikonia> I was quicker to type elky
<elky> No, I refrained since I had engaged him.
<ikonia> (no great loss comment)
<elky> Ah.
<ikonia> now recieving "threats" from hoober in pm that the Linux community will know of this outrage
<ikonia> just ignoring it now after I drectred him back in here to discuss it reasonably
<elky> Now he's returned as hoober_ to PM me.
<elky> <Hoober_> Nice name Melissa. When you said predator that hurt my feelings. Did you mean a predator like the alien versus predator?
<elky> Creeeeeeepy.
<ikonia> I've already told him to not discuss it in pm
<ikonia> that's what this channel is for
<elky> He's not taking silence so well.
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512226/
<ikonia> gone now
<elky> Riddance.
<ikonia> !softsource
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Hoober_ ban evading)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: SoftSources is <reply> Looking for your Software Sources? Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Missing%20repositories%20in%20Ubuntu%2010.10 for a simple way to enable the menu item.
<IdleOne> There done
<IdleOne> don't like the factoid name, figure a better one :P
<IdleOne> set a forward here on Licuadora. seen them do the curse and part thing a couple times
<jussi> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jussi> IdleOne:
<jussi> !no softsources is <alias>sources
<ubottu> I know nothing about softsources yet, jussi
<IdleOne> yes but from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories it is 2-3 more clicks before you get to the actual info the user is looking for
<jussi> IdleOne: and?
<IdleOne> and having a direct link will avoid the user asking " Where do I click now?"
<jussi> Im really against putting huge urls in factoids...
<IdleOne> give the user the info they want. problem solved, happy user :)
<IdleOne> it isn't that huge :/
<IdleOne> just looks it because of the %20
<jussi> it is, but those to pages should be merged...
<jussi> anyway, got to run
<IdleOne> I don't know, maybe it is just me but the !sources factoid looks like one giant link, the 3 links all merge into one at first glance.
<IdleOne> I really don't see what the difference is in having 3 links in one factoid or 1 link that looks long.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: SoftSources is <reply> Looking for your Software Sources? Go to http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t for a simple way to enable the menu item.
<IdleOne> shorter :)
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> s/Software Sources?/Software Sources in 10.10?
<Pici> !softsources is <reply> Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> IdleOne: Hows that?
<IdleOne> perfect dude
<IdleOne> thank you
<nozes> hi
<IdleOne> hello
<ikonia> hello nozes
<nozes> I was banned form #ubuntu
<nozes> ikonia, hello, how are you?
<nozes> IdleOne, Remember?
<IdleOne> nozes: yes I do. I will ikonia handle this as he was the op who set the ban
<IdleOne> I will let*
<ikonia> you where posting links where you not
<ikonia> IdleOne: thank you
<IdleOne> sure thing
<ikonia> nozes: you where posting links in multiple #ubuntu channels and freenode in general
<nozes> ikonia, already apologized, ;)
<nozes> I'm still grounded?
<ikonia> one moment please
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nozes> ok
<ikonia> you where also rude to operators in the channels
<IdleOne> and in PM
<ikonia> nozes: if I remove the ban in #ubuntu - do you know how to behave ?
<nozes> ikonia, yes
<nozes> xD
<ikonia> nozes: ok - so you fully understand no posting of offtopic content of any sort (not links, not text not anything) and if anyone (nost just operators) ask you to stop, you stop without being rude in channel or pm ?
<nozes> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> nozes: ok, I'll remove the ban from the #ubuntu channel, but please keep in mind what we have talked about in here today
<nozes> ikonia, on the other channel, they asked me to stop, just banned
<ikonia> nozes: don't try to defend that
<ikonia> I explained to you in multiple channels to stop posting links and you joined more and posted
<ikonia> that's why you where banned
<ikonia> don't try to defand that
<nozes> ok, sorry!
<ikonia> nozes: I've removed the ban in #ubuntu now, you're welcome to leave this channel and join #ubuntu and participate
<nozes> not want to be rude sorry
<ikonia> ok
<nozes> thanks, you and very friendly
<nozes> S2
<ikonia> ok, thank you. Your welcome to leave this channel and join #ubuntui
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<nozes> I could go with another nick, but preferred to do it right!
<nozes> bye
<ikonia> bye
<ts2> KM0201: can we help you with something?
<KM0201> um, i don't know how i ended up here.
<KM0201> i'll leave
<Pici> Okay :)
<IdleOne> forwarded here from +1
<ts2> but +1 is +i, so it shouldn't matter
<ts2> maybe seven is just odd like that
<Tm_T> ...so you can forward others than invited?
<ts2> i would assume +i would stop the forward from being applied
<ts2> besides, it's +if #ubuntu
<ts2> so it should forward to #ubuntu
<Seeker`> @bansearch KM0201
<ubottu> No matches found for km0201~km0201@user-0c93d5m.cable.mindspring.com in any channel
<IdleOne> 29212
<IdleOne> Would an update to !wubi with the link to wubi.exe for 10.10 be useful?
<IdleOne> I checked and it does in fact download the 10.10.iso for installation
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<IdleOne> in case someone wants to add it
<ubottu> In ubottu, tasaduq said: no one is replying. sorry.
<nhandler> ubottu: !no wubi is <reply> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> IdleOne: ^^^
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (julian__)
<IdleOne> nhandler: thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-14
<IdleOne> Pici: seems shirleytoole is telling people to delete /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Pici> IdleOne: looks like its not a good idea to delete that file
<IdleOne> yup
<Pici> the dpkg manpage mentions that a daily backup is made just in case something happens to it
<shirleytoole> yoyoyo
<IdleOne> shirleytoole: thank you for joining
<IdleOne> we have been told you are telling people to do rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<IdleOne> may I know why?
<shirleytoole> coz you pussies need to get rid of your training wheels and at least be justified in being smug douschebags
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> ok then, the ban stays
<IdleOne> Pici: ^^^
<elky> shirleytoole, you should probably read the guidelines.
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shirleytoole> tl;dr
<shirleytoole> you know what i think "ubuntu" translates to?
<shirleytoole> debian for niggers
<Seeker`> shirleytoole: please part this channel
<shirleytoole> why?
<shirleytoole> u mad?
<Seeker`> ty
<IdleOne> ty
<IdleOne> Hello Licuadora
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<IdleOne> you will be back
<Seeker`> Might be a good idea to keep an eye on ^DEMOSS^ and ROBOG3N3S1S in #u
 * h00k notes
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Gryllida said: !Hi is Welcome to the Official Ubuntu Support Channel! Ask your questions, help others. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maco> the internet is weird
<persia> You just noticed this?
<maco> qwert has a friend PM'ing me to apologise for him to me for his use of my nick
<maco> (yes, i have guard set and a nick password, he was doing maco_motu and various other things)
<jussi01_> a "friend" is that a bit like a "brother" ?
<maco> dunno
<persia> vaguely reminiscient of the bygone days when folks would duel
<jussi01_> I was just refering to the usual troll strategy of "my brother got onto the pc and did it"  :D
<maco> yeah i know
<jussi01_> hi jpds
<jussi01_> hi Jordan_U
<jussi01_> sorry jpds
<maco> "was my brother" "dude, it was EVERYONE's brother"
<Jordan_U> Hi, Smail is likely a troll in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, atude said: ubottu: this is the internet, that cannot be true
<ikonia> have we just had a netsplit or was it my connection
<jussi> ikonia: 2 hours back we had one
<topyli> i was left on a lonely server without services and my bouncer went nuts
<jussi> lol
<topyli> invite only channels kept inviting and kicking me :)
<ikonia> jussi: I see a disconnect about 10, not sure if thats the split or me
<ikonia> (10 my time which is about 1 hour 20 ago)
<jussi> [12:00:17] <-- ikonia (~mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia) has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<persia> ikonia, netsplit was around that time.
<persia> (9:00 UTC or so)
<jussi> persia: I see the split at about 8 utc...
<ikonia> jussi: Hmmm, that appears to be my connection, but it's not dropped, odd
<persia> jussi, I see break at 8 UTC and rejoins at 9 (and I switched servers inbetween there somewhere).
<bazhang> he had me at 'ubuntards'
<jrib> bazhang: heh
<IdleOne> Hello petabit, anything we can help you with?
<topyli> petabit: if you have no issue, please don't idle here
<Licuadora> What the hell?
<Licuadora> What the hell, is going on here!?
<Licuadora> What do you mean I am banned!?
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<ikonia> Licuadora: hang in there, topyli is looking into it
<IdleOne> Licuadora: You have been forwarded here because I personally saw you curse in #ubuntu and then part, presumable to avoid being kicked
<IdleOne> I saw this happen at least two times
<topyli> ah
<IdleOne> I just wanted to remind you
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Licuadora> No, i cursed because I waited  a LOT and nobody would answe me, so I cursed and left, angry and MAD
<IdleOne> and also the !COC
<Licuadora> And it only happen once
<IdleOne> Licuadora: cursing in any Ubuntu channels is not acceptable
<Licuadora> Well, what can I do if all of them are ignoring me?
<IdleOne> Sometimes help is not available. Just because a person has a question does not mean the there is someone around with the answer
<IdleOne> Licuadora: You be patient :)
<Licuadora> I can't be patient if my system could die at any moment
<Licuadora> Ubuntu is not that stable, you know that
<IdleOne> Licuadora: Ubuntu is extremely stable on my system but that is not the point here. What I want you to understand is that our community is built on respect
<topyli> Licuadora: you can't demand support. you can ask your question and hope that someone is able and willing to help you, and has the time to do so
<IdleOne> respect means that, nobody is allowed to curse for any reason
<topyli> if you want guaranteed and immediate support, you should consider commercial support options
<Licuadora> THERE IT IS!
<Licuadora> $$$
<Licuadora> I knew it
<IdleOne> Licuadora: this is not about money. this is about respecting our community and the rules we have chosen to follow
<Licuadora> I guess I'll just have to get to the idea of bad tech support because I am poor
<topyli> i sure hope you were aware of the fact that people generally are not at your service
<Licuadora> What's Ubuntu channel for then?
<IdleOne> support
<Licuadora> see?
<IdleOne> but
<IdleOne> that does not mean the support you need is always available
<IdleOne> and that also does not mean because you didn't get a answer you can swear at us
<Licuadora> Well, can I say the F word...?
<IdleOne> Licuadora: IF I decide to remove the ban, will you be able to follow our rules?
<IdleOne> NO you can not say the F word or any other bad word
<Licuadora> You see, I did not said: F*** You all, I just said F***!
<Licuadora> But like saying F**** me!
<IdleOne> it is still cursing and we do not want to see it
<Licuadora> this is how people react when are desperate forn an ansewr and are being ignored
<IdleOne> so NO you can't say FUCK ME or FUCK all by itself.
<Licuadora> HEY!
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Licuadora> you sid the F word!
<IdleOne> Licuadora: I said it to make a point
<Licuadora> What if I wanted to make a point of my feelings?
<Licuadora> ¿...?
<IdleOne> the point is that even if the swearing is not directed at a person it is still offensive
<Licuadora> Ah, ok
<topyli> Licuadora: obfuscated swearing is still swearing. in fact i find it doubly offensive because it insults our intelligence
<Licuadora> Not your intelegence, your attitude
<IdleOne> as you noticed when I used the F word Pici was offended by it and did !ohmy
<Licuadora> You could have just said, WAIT
<IdleOne> Licuadora: IF I decide to remove the ban, will you be able to follow our rules?
<Licuadora> The point is, I changed Windows for Ubuntu and i ....
<Licuadora> maybe...
<Licuadora> maybe yes
<Licuadora> yes
<IdleOne> No the point is, you have to follow our channel policies or you can't use our channel.
<Licuadora> i get it
<IdleOne> Licuadora: I hope you do. because I will not hesitate to ban you again if I have to.
<Licuadora> can I use symbols like: %$"x¿*
<Licuadora> to express myself¿
<IdleOne> Licuadora: no symbols to hide swearing
<Licuadora> damn!!
<Licuadora> is damn a bad word?
<IdleOne> some people think it is
<Licuadora> hm
<Licuadora> well, maybe an emoticon will do
<Licuadora> By the way, why don't you have emoticons in this IRC?
<IdleOne> So just to make sure, I will remove the ban and you agree to follow channel policy correct?
<Licuadora> YES
<topyli> the idea is to be civil and try to not offend anyone. we're not going to provide you a list of acceptable vocabulary
<IdleOne> irc doesn't support it
<Licuadora> It should
<IdleOne> ok the ban has been removed. Please join #ubuntu and enjoy.
<Licuadora> That way we can express our feelings without being banned
<marienz> hmm?
<marienz> you can use emoticons just fine, you just have to type them out :)
<Licuadora> Allrigth
<Licuadora> >:-(
<IdleOne> Licuadora: if there is nothing else please part this channel and have a great day :)
<Licuadora> >:-( FINE!
<Licuadora> GOOD BYE
<IdleOne> good bye
<Licuadora> ;)
<IdleOne> if irc ever does support the IM style emoticons. I swear I will set my computer on fire.
<IdleOne> those moving smiley things are annoying as all.
<topyli> you can get a client that supports them. on ubuntu. try pidgin :)
<IdleOne> no thanks
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> I mean if it becomes standard
<IdleOne> in all clients :(
<jrib> doesn't unicode have emoticons?
<IdleOne> I just don't want to see dancing happy faces in my irc
<IdleOne> is that to much to ask for?
<IdleOne> I think not!
<IdleOne> therefor I aren't
<jrib> ☺
<GPenguin> where is the right place to discuss #ubuntu-de affairs, my channel ban and things like that?
<Pici> GPenguin: #ubuntu-irc
<GPenguin> thanks
<Pici> GPenguin: Or #ubuntu-de-osp
<Pici> oops
<tonyyarusso> he'll get there eventually :P
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, rww said: !forget howdy
<Pici> ubottu: forget howdy
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> ubottu: forget hey
 * Pici tries to figure out whats going on in -irc
<topyli> someone's going to be banned there too, that's not smart
 * ts2 tried, and failed
<charlie-tca> Can't someone quiet GPenguin?
<charlie-tca> heh
<Tm_T> charlie-tca: if don't get it now, I will give him some hard nudge
<Pici> And now they're talking about the conversation in -irc in other channels.
<Tm_T> expected
<popey> erk, paddy frank, isnt he klined?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-15
<IdleOne> Please keep an eye on ArtArfon. I already warned him about language and attitude. he is also randomly offtopic with his comments
<Jordan_U> ArtArfon is trolling in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> yup
<elky> Gone now?
<IdleOne> elky yes
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hoare said: ubottu: is there a safe way to do it user-friendly. fstab is dangerous. I may break everything down!
<IdleOne> hello ka1ser
<IdleOne> how can I help you?
<olskolirc> IdleOne: y9ou are being too hard on me
<IdleOne> I don't believe I am
<IdleOne> you were given a link to the code of conduct and asked to remain on topic. You chose not to
<IdleOne> I asked you very nicely to stop, you chose not to.
<olskolirc> you unkicked me, when i came in, they were talking about  pronounciations, and i asked my pronounciations question as well how was "I" off topic or trolling when they were already talking about it when I came in and you banned ME
<IdleOne> I warned I would ban you if you didn't
<olskolirc> You did not warn a ban
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> olskolirc: Please stop asking question that are not Ubuntu support related. I am asking really nice here. I really don't feel like having to ban you.
<IdleOne> looks like a warning to me
<olskolirc> and I wasn't the perpertrator when I came back in IdleOne the conversation was alredy in place and you picked ME
<olskolirc> THEY asked, I just asked too
<IdleOne> I don't care who started it. I asked you not to continue it.
<olskolirc> you didn't ban anyone else im new
<olskolirc> and i didn't and the next think i know i was banned
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> please read that
<olskolirc> IdleOne: that doesn't make your decision right all the links in the world doesnt make you right
<olskolirc> I didn't do that
<olskolirc> maybe you should take on some colored text IdleOne so that you can keep up on your "ubuntu"
<IdleOne> colored text?
<olskolirc> then you would see that conversation was in place before i came in and asked my question on the already offtopic and then you said stop and then banned me
<olskolirc> yes colored text so you can keep up with who said what
<IdleOne> I was there reading the whole time
<olskolirc> I knew your finger was itching b/c you couldn't stay off of my nick
<olskolirc> you banned me b/c you WANTED too
<olskolirc> i wasn't doing nothing when i came back
<IdleOne> olskolirc: Please come back in 24hrs and we can discuss it then. for now I am not going to remove the ban
<olskolirc> good so you know I didn't ask how do you pronouce ubuntu
<olskolirc> and everyone commented on it
<IdleOne> they did.
<olskolirc> when I asked how do you pronounce linux, you said stop and then banned me with NO ban warning
<olskolirc> when? AFTER you banned me?
<IdleOne> I don't have to warn you
<IdleOne> I asked you earlier to stay on topic
<IdleOne> you didn't
<IdleOne> what others did or didn't do has nothing to do with what you did
<olskolirc> i did nothing wrong ive been on irc for 14 years and never got a ban and moreover over a topic that was already being discussed but you blamed me for the offtopic, then lied and accused me of not stopping how do I NOT stop if i have been kicked and banned already
<IdleOne> I don't lie
<IdleOne> ever
<IdleOne> about anything
<IdleOne> olskolirc: Please come back in 24hrs and we can discuss it then. for now I am not going to remove the ban
<olskolirc> you kicked me, i came back in on a conversation that was already in play, and "offtopic" conversation and asked how do i pronouce linux so long as everyone was talking about how to pronounce ubuntu
<olskolirc> see why your channels have the less numbers IdleOne?  I bet its b/c you are around
<highvoltage> olskolirc: I'm not familiar with the incident, but IdleOne has been doing this for a while, I suggest you take some time to cool down and come back in 24 hours as he suggest
<olskolirc> he did it b/c im a girl highvoltage
<IdleOne> olskolirc: #ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode afaik
<olskolirc> i tell all my girl friends when you go to irc, don't tell them you are a girl some get their egos in the way
<highvoltage> olskolirc: I seriously doubt that
<olskolirc> soon as I said im a girl, he steady attacked ME
<IdleOne> olskolirc: accusing me of sexism is plain idiotic.
<olskolirc> hes been here 4 years big deal
<olskolirc> ive been here and have admined many servers for 14
<olskolirc> and NEVER got a ban
<olskolirc> girl and all
<IdleOne> I have admined servers also...your point?
<IdleOne> actually it doesn't matter.
<IdleOne> olskolirc: Please come back in 24hrs and we can discuss it then. for now I am not going to remove the ban
<olskolirc> my point is i never used my @ to bully anyone
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu_)
<olskolirc> thats what YOU do
<olskolirc> whatever that means
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<olskolirc> Anderson Cooper is going to do a story on your IdleOne about cyber bullies
<IdleOne> if you feel I have abused my @ there is the info you need to contest
<olskolirc> and its all logged IdleOne so I don't know what you think you got away with
<olskolirc> im going to keep going until you lose your @
<highvoltage> olskolirc: good luck with that
<persia> olskolirc, The only means for that is to use the appeals method just posted.
<persia> Nothing external will affect it in any way.
<olskolirc> banned for asking the same offtopic conversation that the room was already talking about and it was just a one liner one question about pronounciation
<olskolirc> and you picked ME b/c im a girl
<highvoltage> olskolirc: also, judging by your poor choice of words and your attacks on IdleOne in this channel, I doubt any one will take you seriously
<IdleOne> again I am telling you that is idiotic
<olskolirc> its the truth highvoltage i didn't call him names or disrespect him - what are you guys in your 20's?
<olskolirc> you think like 20 year olds
<maco> IdleOne: and that was ableist
<highvoltage> olskolirc: I am, do you have a problem with that?
<IdleOne> maco?
<maco> i rather doubt IdleOne would be mean to someone for being a girl. he's one of the lovely people working in the Ubuntu Women Project
<maco> IdleOne: "idiotic" was an ableist insult
<persia> olskolirc, I understand your issue.  I encourage you to take action to resolve it.  The current two methods that will best generate results are to appeal using the appeals process, or come back here in 24 hours.
<nhandler> Alright. olskolirc, you have been told about the Appeals Process. If you have nothing else to discuss, please leave. You can return in 24 hours to discuss this further if desired.
<ka1ser> Im on my 20s =)
<olskolirc> to you men maybe maco
<IdleOne> indeed. I apologize for my poor choice of words
<maco> olskolirc: i'm a man? news to me
<olskolirc> soon as I said i was a girl, he told me to shut up and kicked me - soon as i came back in i joined a conversation and he told me to stop talking offtopic it was already the conversation when I came in and before i could say anything, i was banned
<ka1ser> olslokirc... just get another ip and fake you are not olslokirc =)
<olskolirc> what do you call that?
<persia> Those of us who are recieving end, let's please not respond to the sort of triggers that wouldn't be expected under the CoC: no need to extend things.
<persia> ka1ser, Please don't encourage that sort of thing.
<persia> olskolirc, Please raise the issue to the IRCC.  We *can't* take action about it, whether we believe you or not.
<olskolirc> im not going through all that trouble ka1ser he has no right to ban me and its b/c i said i was a girl the first time before i was kicked
<persia> It needs to be submitted via the appeals process.
<olskolirc> and who is in charge of the appeals process IdleOne?
<IdleOne> the IRCC
<persia> olskolirc, You're telling us, but we can't do anything, and we can't appeal on your behalf.  The rules are constructed in a way that means that you *do* have to go through "all that trouble" if you want results.
<IdleOne> I am not
<IdleOne> so your appeal will be read and handled by people who are not me.
<olskolirc> just want everyone to know what a troll IdleOne is before i file.  Isn't that what you called me before i was banned IdleOne?  a troll!
<persia> And the IRCC is beholden to the CC which is beholden to sabdfl.  Nobody in that chain is going to collude to hide an issue.
 * maco is reading scrollback in #ubuntu and finding the "lap dance" comment horribly inappropriate
<olskolirc> and now my kids are going to hate linux!
<olskolirc> so what maco lighten up and get a woman you would love it
<persia> olskolirc, Please don't let the actions of an individual colour your opinion of a kernel.  Just appeal.
<maco> olskolirc: i'm not a lesbian, sorry
<highvoltage> olskolirc: you realise maco *is* a woman?
<olskolirc> lapdance isn't the issue
<IdleOne> maco: for the record I only removed for that comment where I was within my rights to ban.
<olskolirc> then dont be so fridgid maco shake your rump and have some fun online
<maco> olskolirc: um, no, we try to be a bit more professional than that here and if a man joined #ubuntu-women and said something equally sexual i would ban him for it
<persia> olskolirc, Please, appeal, or wait, but in any case, that sort of comment isn't acceptable in *any* Ubuntu channel.
<olskolirc> funny IdleOne didn't post the comment
<olskolirc> lighten up maco i don't get paid here do you?
<nhandler> olskolirc: If you have nothing further to discuss, you have been informed of your options.
<ka1ser> lol... I know probably saying this on this channel is again against the rules... but I must say I find this situation funny... probably bc it didnt happen to me =/
<nhandler> ka1ser: Is there something we can help you with?
<persia> ka1ser, No, that'd not appropriate, and borderline on demonstrating lack of respect.
<olskolirc> now they are in a tizzy ka1ser
<ka1ser> not really I just wanted to know how this channel works
<ka1ser> thanks for offering help
<maco> ka1ser: there's a no idling policy here
<nhandler> ka1ser: There are logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com if you want to see what goes on here
<olskolirc> be careful what and how you ask ka1ser the men that don't have a woman get power tense and shoot from the keyboard instead of
<olskolirc> and thats a FACT
<maco> olskolirc: getting paid has little to do with being professional.  for example, do you realise that most of these channels are publically logged?
<olskolirc> ive seen ops like IdleOne before
 * maco hugs IdleOne
<ka1ser> olskolirc just calm down... personal suggestion
<olskolirc> professional?  this isn't my job im home having a good time - YOU be professional I DON'T HAVE TO
<ka1ser> okay im leaving
<ka1ser> thanks =)
<maco> olskolirc: that doesnt change that we have rules regarding respectfulness and being within the bounds of a PG movie
<olskolirc> dont be a prude maco there was nothing wrong with me saying lapdance and i was kicked for that im not talking about that so he need not REACH way back there about my ban i was already kicked for that, im talking about being banned for asking a quesiton about pronouncing the word linux when they were already talking about how to pronounce ubuntu
<olskolirc> THAT was when i came back from being kicked and didn't do nothing wrong
<maco> you were told you were being offtopic MANY times before the kick happened, from what i see, and by many different people
<olskolirc> i don't see IdleOne banning anyone else for the offtopic that was in place when i came in
<nhandler> olskolirc: In any case, as IdleOne informed you, the ban is going to remain in effect for now. You are welcome to return in 24 hours to discuss this issue further. There is also the appeals process if you wish to go that route. In the meantime, please part this channel, re-read the links you have been provided, and think about what has taken place so we can discuss this calmly tomorrow
<persia> Note that we *also* have rules about pejorative discrimination for lots of things: but one has to follow the processes to get results for those.
<maco> i was only suggesting the lapdance comment contributed to the "trolling" accusations
<olskolirc> he said in ubuntu channel i was banned for A YEAR
<olskolirc> im writing the fcc too
<olskolirc> i work closely with them
<persia> olskolirc, You're banned for an indeterminate period.  You are welcome to discuss it here in 24 hours after *everyone* has had time to calm, or raise an appeal.
<olskolirc> in 24 hours my ban will be lifted
<IdleOne> you asked a question in #ubuntu-offtopic. I answered sarcastically and then told you that this was the proper channel to discuss the ban.
<olskolirc> appeal process make sense?
<persia> Nobody other than the IRCC is able to address this.  Really.  If you aren't satisfied by your options in this channel, you'll do best to appeal to the IRCC.
<olskolirc> and i did and then you told me to come here to #ubuntu-ops IdleOne
<persia> In 24 hours you're welcome to discuss it here: there's no guarantee of an automatic lift to the ban.
<maco> the word "year" appears nowhere in the log from when you started to when you were removed
<olskolirc> giving me the run around
<IdleOne> maco: in -ot I did say that
<olskolirc> i asked him maco
<maco> IdleOne: oh
<maco> IdleOne: oy stop making jokes that are gonna be taken seriously
<maco> its like the time rww told someone vim was a virus
<IdleOne> but also said immediately after that it was not the proper channel to discuss the ban
<olskolirc> i can get that text i didn't close any windows
<maco> im in that chan too
<IdleOne> olskolirc: I am not denying I said it was a year. no need to "get the text"
<olskolirc> you people stick up for each other
<IdleOne> anyway. I am done with this specific issue for tonight.
<persia> Please, maco, IdleOne: if we've said to come back in 24 hours to discuss, let's not discuss now whilst tempers may still be high.
<IdleOne> persia: agreed
<persia> olskolirc, Please come back in 24 hours, or appeal (or both).  Nothing that happens right now will lead to immediate resolution.
<highvoltage> IdleOne: please leave, there is nothing left for you do discuss here at this time
<highvoltage> IdleOne: uhm, not you :)
<olskolirc> trying to make like that ban was over the word lapdance when that was my kick - when i came back i was banned for participating IN the already offtopic conversation about pronounciations so IdleOne you have pride you were wrong, you know you are wrong but you aren't budging = mental health problem
<highvoltage> olskolirc: please leave, there is nothing left for you do discuss here at this time
<maco> olskolirc: IdleOne didnt say anything about the lapdance thing. that was me
<olskolirc> so don't call it maco
<olskolirc> the issues will never be about the word lapdance i was kicked for that im talking about when i came back and didn't do nothing nobody else was already doing
<persia> olskolirc, Yes, but you're not talking to anyone who can fix anything right now.
<olskolirc> i have my suspecions that IdleOne is a woman beater - he stalked and attacked every line that only I said
<persia> Please, come back in 24 hours or lodge an appeal.  There's nothing else that can help currently.
<olskolirc> everything was fine until i said i was a girl and then here come IdleOne everything i said was wrong
<persia> olskolirc, And be warned, being forced to leave this channel is unlikely to help you when you come back tomorrow.
<nhandler> olskolirc: Please /part so that everyone has a chance to think this over and calm down. You can return in 24 hours to discuss it further. There is also the Appeals Process
<olskolirc> im doing it just so that it stays on IdleOne record b/c i know you guys don't have the guts to repremand him
<persia> We *can't*.
<nhandler> Alright, at least now everyone can calm down a bit.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (olskolirc)
<nhandler> Darn
<maco> why is it not ok for IdleOne to be sexist, but it is ok to her to be sexist?
<maco> i just spotted a "men are stupid" from her in the #ubuntu logs
<IdleOne> sorry nhandler but I didn't see any other option but to call ops on that :/
<nhandler> No problem IdleOne
<persia> maco, It's complicated.  Many folk who choose to perceive themselves as members of oppressed groups somehow don't feel it's bad to pejoratively discriminate against the perceived oppressors: often with phrases along the lines of "turnabout is fair play".  Unfortunate, but the only real resolution is widespread education and cultural change *or* removing the perception of oppression.
<persia> There's lots of studies about it in various places: I expect any number of them to at least have abstracts published online.
<maco> *pout* howabout nobody's mean to anybody else?
<persia> Yep, that's the goal :)
<IdleOne> I'll vote for that maco
<highvoltage> maco: personally, I doubt that it's really a woman in the first place
<persia> Impossible to know.
<persia> Pointless to speculate.
<IdleOne> you will notice that earlier in here she said she was new but then pulled the " I been online 14 years"
<IdleOne> and?
<IdleOne> me too
<IdleOne> so what!
<persia> Let's not discuss the case for 24 hours.
<IdleOne> good idea
<persia> It can do nothing but prejudice the decision to be taken then.
<IdleOne> I think I might let someone else handle it tomorrow when they come back
<persia> Might be safer.
<nhandler> I noticed that ubottu does not prompt for comments on quiets (even when not set via chanserv). Any thoughts on this matter? Personally, I think that it would be useful (as it encourages OPs to document why the quiet was set). Without the prompts, I doubt most OPs would take the time to set a comment.
<persia> How do we typically handle un-quiets?
<nhandler> persia: I would think they would follow the same process as a ban. Usually, they are resolved in PM before reaching the part of the process where the user joins this channel
<persia> Makes sense.  Do we ever need medium-term quiets (except for the silly one I have to keep maintaining)?
<nhandler> persia: It is really up to the OP. Personally, I think that we overuse bans and underuse quiets. Quiets can be just as effective as bans in resolving the problem while allowing the user to remain in the channel. Bans are useful for join spam, blatant bots, users with inappropriate nicks, or other similar cases
<persia> If you're promoting a policy of heavier use of quiets, then I think ubottu ought 1) prompt for a reason for the quiet (and track it appropriately), and 2) ask if a quiet would have achieved the goal when a ban is set.
<persia> I know that for the ban I'm supposed to maintain, a quiet and a bit of social pressure seems to work better than a ban, because the individual concerned can happily watch what is happening realtime without being involved (or disruptive)
<nhandler> persia: Ubottu already tracks quiets on the ban tracker. The prompting for a reason can be enabled with one command. Asking the user if a quiet would have worked instead of a ban is a helpful question, but I think OPs should be encouraged to ask themself that (a bot could get rather annoying)
<persia> I guess.  I'm not sure we have a strong enough shared best-practices document that enough of us have really read carefully (as opposed to looked over a couple times).
<persia> But that's really a balance between the amount one wishes to promote quiets vs. the amount one is willing to annoy ops.
<nhandler> And the idea of using quiets more instead of bans is more of something I'm hoping to try and push. That concept hasn't been used much in the Ubuntu channels (but is used elsewhere on freenode and by freenode staff).
<persia> Works for me, I have to say.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubottu, uehs is <reply> the Ubuntu External Health System is hosted at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs and lists many upstream projects with which Ubuntu is not currently in sync.
<persia> Might make sense to restrict that to development channels (ubuntu-dev, ubuntu-motu, ubuntu-mythtv, xubuntu-dev, ubuntustudio-devel, kubuntu-dev, etc.)
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (SailorReality spamming)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (SailorReality)
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (SailorReality abuse)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (SailorReality offtopic / abusive / wrong)
<DJones> Is anybody around who can deal with #ubuntu at the minute (SailorReality)
<popey> seems not
<DJones> Ah well
<DJones> Looks like they've gone, SailorReality just disconnected, connection reset by peer
<persia> That's probably for the best.  Unfortunate 20 minutes though.
<DJones> Thanks anyway
<bazhang>  [ne0|penguin] (~tinyirc@122.163.18.100   <--- Jungli ?
<elky> I can't say I've ever seen anyone else use tinyirc.
<jussi> can I add " | I'm on a horse" to the !bot factoid? :D :P
<persia> No.
<jrib> (persia's on the horse)
<jussi> aww
<persia> jussi, Fails vanity rules.
<jussi> persia: but its ubottu :P
<jussi> she is very vain... :P
<persia> Not so much anymore.  You stole all her props.
<jussi> like this! :D Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | I'm on a horse
 * jussi grins
<Tm_T> ...
 * Tm_T hides from the horse
<persia> ubottu on a horse is disturbing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, persia said: ubottu on a horse is disturbing
<persia> See, she agrees with me.
<elky> Heh
<elky> Given the historical penchant of ubuntu devs for 'no pony', it only makes sense.
 * persia sadly points at libacme-poe-knee-perl breaking the "no pony" rule
<jussi> heh
<ubottu> In ubottu, kamalesh said: there is nothing on my desktop
<elky> Do I have to answer him. I don't want to answer him.
<bazhang> no
<elky> Um. I think that answers my question.
<bazhang> kamalesh's issue is not making sense. gnome-panel is running and uninstalled at the same time? yet he never removed it? wonder if that is dhanesh
<persia> It's perfectly possible to reach that state if there was an explicit removal of something that gnome-panel depends upon, and it hasn't closed yet.
<persia> Mind you, it takes a special sort of energy to reach that state, but ...
<Pici> The heck? BluesKaj is asking iEatChildren to change his nick in #kubuntu
<Pici> er.
<IdleOne> I don't see anything really wrong with the nick but I can see how some might not like it
<IdleOne> is it worth going to war over? I don't think so
<Pici> Yeah. I'm going to leave it alone.
<IdleOne> as long as they can both stay civil
<Pici> jussi: while you're at it, the !upgrade factoid for Kubuntu looks a bit out-of-date too
<Pici> !upgrade-#kubuntu
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> Ill look
<jussi> !no, autostart-#kubuntu is <reply>Use the tool in System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Autostart to make programs automatically start in your KDE session. See !boot for managing which services start at boot time
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<asddff> hi
<asddff> please, delete my ban on #kubuntu channel.... I have been banned more than month ago.
<asddff> I will be good boy.
<asddff> (I was banned without reason)
<asddff> Good guys, tell with me. Are you my frands?
<IdleOne> asddff: Please be patient and someone will help you soon
<IdleOne> Riddell: asddff needs some help with a ban
<asddff> Yes. It is me.
<asddff> I am here and I am waiting now.
<Riddell> what's the question?
<asddff> Riddell [20:25] <asddff> please, delete my ban on #kubuntu channel.... I have been banned more than month ago.
<Riddell> there's no mention of "asddff" in the #kubuntu logs from August, Sept or Oct
<IdleOne> asddff: Do you remember what nick you were using at the time?
<IdleOne> Riddell:  BT 28841 nick was petr
<Riddell> [14:44] <assnigro> get back mather fucka your money...
<Riddell> was that you?
<asddff> Riddell  may be may be!  I remember this words... but it is from one american rap song!
<asddff> yes... Shame on me... but it was me!
<asddff> Riddell You can not delete ban after this words?
<Riddell> I don't know how
<Riddell> IdleOne: how do I remove a ban?
<asddff> [20:44] [474] #kubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<IdleOne> Riddell: /mode -b hostmask
<Riddell> IdleOne: how do I know what the hostmask is?
<IdleOne> *!*petr@90.155.218.*
<h00k> I would, but I don't have op status in #kubuntu
<bazhang> me three
<IdleOne> me either
<Riddell> asddff: try now
<asddff> YES MAN!
<asddff> thanks
<IdleOne> asddff: if there is nothing else, please part this channel and have a good day :)
<asddff> IdleOne  I have found out all what I want in #ubuntu channel.... but for future I want to use kubuntu channel... ok? thanks.
<IdleOne> asddff: that is fine but there is a no idling rule in this channel. So if there is nothing else you need help with in this channel please /part
<asddff> aaaa ))) I did not understand word "part"... part of what?   so... part is command
<asddff> I will be here.... sometime
<IdleOne> asddff: yes, /part will make you exit this channel
<mneptok> asddff: please leave this channel
<asddff> why?
<mneptok> because ops have asked you.
<IdleOne> because we do not allow people to be here without reason
<asddff> there are good guys.
<IdleOne> your issue has been resolved.
<asddff> ok.
<IdleOne> thank you
<mneptok> if i have to kick you from here, i will also then ban you from #ubuntu and #kubuntu as i will have lost faith in your ability to follow rules.
<mneptok> not the sharpest knife in the drawer ...
<Tm_T> sorry I wasn't available
<IdleOne> we pooled our resources and got it sorted
<Tm_T> I notice, thanks for that
<maco> uhhhhh
<tsimpson> jussi: are we no longer supporting LTS in #kubuntu now? (re !autostart-#kubuntu)
<maco> username in #ubuntu.... "pervydick"?
<IdleOne> maco he just quit
<maco> mmk
<IdleOne> but yeah. next time we can ask that he changes it
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (syrius)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-16
<IdleOne> @mark endafy (~endafy@cpe-69-207-208-107.stny.res.rr.com) #ubuntu-offtopic. bad attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> Is this a fake teadict?
<elky> Because teadict usually makes more sense.
<IdleOne> someone please handle ArtArfon. I am in a bad mood and don't want to be over reacting but he is constantly offtopic/trolling
<elky> Where?
<IdleOne> #u
<elky> Nm, found.
<IdleOne> he has had more then enough warnings over the past few days. he knows the rules and continues to ignore them
<elky> Next time I"ll boot him
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> Also from what i have seen he never has the same IP
<elky> Always the same nick?
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> well he might be using others I don't know about but this nick is common
<bazhang> * ArtArfon has quit (Quit: Cannot send to IdleHangs)
<IdleOne> yeah he has a thing for me
<bazhang> want to ban forward here?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> I already set a ban on the nick
<bazhang> he was an issue for me as well
<bazhang> okay
<IdleOne> if he wants to come and discuss he knows this channel
<bazhang> they're backporting a kernel? yikes
<elky> Oh my.
<Seeker`> mmmwut?
<bazhang> kees, hi
<maco> can we please get someone in here to join -ot and do something about the anti-gay rhetoric?
<Flannel> Eh?
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (polwar aut0tek swewaring, insulting, homphobia)
<Flannel> Sigh.  Leave for a minute....
<rww> ah, it appears maco is more direct than I.
 * rww sneaks back out
<maco> elky: aut0tek too
<maco> can rww have our opiness extended to include -ot since we're often catching badness there?
<rww> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<rww> need to follow The Process :(
<rww> (yes, you can bean op!)
<maco> we're *already* on the ops team though
<Amaranth> +1
<rww> I'm not, technically. -women isn't a core channel for purposes of -ops eligibility.
<Amaranth> +1 anyway
<maco> we just need a level-up since we have XP
<maco> rww: i thought you were a #ubuntu op too?
<rww> maco: nope, but I applied there too :)
<elky> You also withdrew, no?
<rww> elky: no, that was the first time around, 6 months ago.
<rww> I reapplied 2 months ago.
<elky> Ah, I didn't know you'd decided to stop being an offtopic troll :P
<rww> It wasn't noticible? Here's me thinking I'd improved ;P :(
<rww> maco: Anyways. It's my understanding that "level-up" involves the same application process.
<rww> Presumably, existing ops are more likely to get accepted than newbies, but still.
<maco> can you imagine if we were as ruthless in -ot as we are in u-w?
<rww> I can. Sometimes, I have these odd lucid dreams...
<rww> but no, it'd never work. -offtopic isn't designated as a safe space, so there isn't as much justification for it.
<Amaranth> That's a sad thought
<elky> -offtopic often gets too long of a rope.
<rww> Seems like there are fewer regulars pulling for more rope than there used to be, but I may be biased in that observation.
<rww> e.g. the insanity right now is mostly coming from people I've never seen before.
<maco> i think you're right
<maco> and the regulars have learned to enforce civility a bit
<maco> at least, we're not the only ones going "oh no you didnt!" when homophobic stuff comes up anymore
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (girish)
<Flannel> freaking idiot.
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> Hm. There's someone in #u called 'sarkofag', my tab complete tells me.
<elky> Also, has syrius being a PITA before now? I'm being interrogated about identity and subsequently mocked for saying interrogating people about their identities is inappropriate.
<elky> (this is in PM btw)
<rww> he wandered onto the topic of male circumcision in #ubuntu yesterday, so I'd say so.
<elky> in #u?
<rww> 21:58:15
<rww> UTC
<rww> only for a minute; maco kicked him out for being offtopic (which he was being right before then)
<tsimpson> Please see bug #210769 and tweak your aliases if needed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210769 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "[Encyclopeida] Request: Scanning /remove messages for factoids" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210769
<ubottu> ElNota called the ops in #ubuntu (Ergon is trolling)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Ergon repeats the same thing over and over again)
<ubottu> Chaos2358 called the ops in #ubuntu (Ergon)
 * nhandler is talking to him
<nhandler> Ergon promised to follow the rules, not spam/flood 'ubuntu', and stay on topic. I warned him that additional consequences would be dealt if he doesn't stay true to this promise
<Chaos2358> Hi are there any ops available?
<tsimpson> Chaos2358: what can we help you with?
<Chaos2358> i was banned a while back from #ubunutu and #ubuntu off topic for for flipping out on someone. i've been unbanned for #ubuntu but i have some offtopic questions and wondering if i can get that ban lifted
<Chaos2358> i have to restart my pc will return momentarily
<Chaos2358> tsimpson well?
<tsimpson> Chaos2358: I'm not an op in #ubuntu-offtopic, so you'll have to wait for one to show up
<Chaos2358> tsimpson ok thank you anyway
<Chaos2358> any #ubuntu-offtopic ops available??
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: you'll have to have a chat with ikonia when he is next about
<Chaos2358> ok thats fine. command is /whois correct?
<Seeker`> yeah, with his name twice will tell you how long he has been idle
<Chaos2358> ok thanks
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: please can I ask you to leave here until then?
<Chaos2358> yes no problem
<Seeker`> ikonia: ^ Chaos2358 asking for unban. Was reasonable, didn't explode or anything.
<jussi> !away > Islington
<IdleOne> oh I like the new kick/ban !factoid thingy
<IdleOne> I assume it works with +q also
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kalqowe appears to be abusive - 6)
<tsimpson> IdleOne: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> hmm lol not sure
<IdleOne> I just realised there is no reason given in +q
<IdleOne> nm me
<tsimpson> there is no reason for +b's either ;)
<tsimpson> just for the /remove or /kick
<IdleOne> yes but normally a +b comes with kick
<IdleOne> anyway it is still a nice feature
<IdleOne> and also accepts multiple !factoids
<tsimpson> yeah, it's something "we" have had on the list for a while
<tsimpson> and by "we", I mostly mean "me" :)
<IdleOne> about time you got to it :P
 * tsimpson didn't actually
<tsimpson> m4v went and did it
<tsimpson> if you want to say thanks, drop in to #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<ubottu> Chaos2358 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nhandler> Looks like a false alarm
<knome> he was trying to get unbanned from -ot earlier today, right?
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-17
<ubottu> k-rad called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<lhavelund> tsimpson: eh, I'll keep an eye on him
<tsimpson> you volunteer to monitor -ot? then I won't question your generosity :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<lhavelund> tsimpson: *shudder*
<lhavelund> I know, I know
<lhavelund> But there's no point in continuing this if we can end it :P
<ryaxnb> there is no reason not to mention it
<ryaxnb> it is legal, and there are many legal uses for emulation
<elky> hi ryaxnb. I don't trust that skirting the edges of the topic isn't going to lead to newcomers getting excited and in trouble.
<ryaxnb> frankly, youre stretching the rules
<elky> No I'm not.
<ryaxnb> what rule?
<bazhang> <ryaxnb> shauno, do you have the mame romset
<ryaxnb> illegal stuff is offtopic
<ryaxnb> i stopped doing that
<ryaxnb> i apologize for that
<bazhang> <ryaxnb> well i can torrent you a complete set
<ryaxnb> when i said that, i forgot it was #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryaxnb> im in so many channels ;)
<bazhang> so you were at fault
<ryaxnb> in that case.
<ryaxnb> yes
<elky> ryaxnb, so go elsewhere where you don't have to worry about the -ot boundaries.
<ryaxnb> why?
<bazhang> nothing to discuss then
<ryaxnb> i like the people here and i have no issues with the boundaries
<ryaxnb> i promise to stick within the rules
<bazhang> you just broke them
<ryaxnb> and that is what i promise.
<ryaxnb> yes, from now on i will stick within the rules
<elky> ryaxnb, It is still requested that the topic cease in -ot and *move* elsewhere.
<ryaxnb> elky, i am here to fight that requestedc
<ryaxnb> the simple sum is the topic does not break the rules
<elky> ryaxnb, read o4o. If you're asked to stop, you should.
<ryaxnb> yes, and i have
<ryaxnb> you ARE allowed to contest any ops decision
<ryaxnb> i am contesting now
<ryaxnb> if this fails, i will file a report
<elky> Bazhang asked you to stop. He's not an -ot op.
<ryaxnb> what exactly does that mean?
<bazhang> anyone asks you to stop.
<ryaxnb> no, elky asked me to stop
<ryaxnb> bazhang wasnt even talking.
<elky> ryaxnb, i asked you to abide by the o4o by listening to bazhang
<bazhang> <bazhang> its still piracy
<ryaxnb> he wasnt even in the channel actively at the time
<ryaxnb> this is ridiocouluos
<elky> ryaxnb, unless you can demonstrate that the authors have been dead for 70 years...
<ryaxnb> youre looking for excuses
<bazhang> sure I was ryaxnb
<ryaxnb> elky, what?
<ryaxnb> youre nuts surely
<bazhang> semantics. you offered to torrent a romset
<ryaxnb> you know that many computer  software titles have been released by their owners?
<ryaxnb> bazhang, and i agreed to stop talking about THAT
<ryaxnb> and that many homebrew titles exist that are legal to play for consoles?
<bazhang> ryaxnb, and you've been asked to stop the whole bit. following on from your piracy talk.
<ryaxnb> and that if you own a rom, playing them has been ruled legal in the US courts?
<elky> ryaxnb, lets put this in to a scenario whereby you were suggesting to rob a bank, and you then go "oh, but i'm not going to name the actions we'll do at the bank anymore, so it's ok to continue!"
<bazhang> offering to torrent them is not ryaxnb
<ryaxnb> elky, you know what, youre being obstinate
<ryaxnb> you refuse to admit there are legal emulation
<ryaxnb> i myself do a lot of legal emulation
<bazhang> ryaxnb, you offered an illegal torrent
<elky> ryaxnb, that's not what you're discussing though. You admitted as much.
<ryaxnb> is it or is it not?
<ryaxnb> if you own the rom any emulation is legal emulation
<ryaxnb> thats been proven in the USA courts
<bazhang> ryaxnb, you offered to torrent it someone else
<ryaxnb> true, but i agreed to stop that
<bazhang> ryaxnb, which is NOT legal
<ryaxnb> and apologized for it
<bazhang> ryaxnb, so please drop the semantics and move on.
<ryaxnb> NO!
<elky> ryaxnb, the discussion you are having is about illegal distribution of copyrighted works. You don't get to continue discussing this just by saying "but I'm not naming the titles anymore!"
<ryaxnb> elky wont even admit emulation is legal :)
<ryaxnb> i was talking about emulation of CONSOLES
<bazhang> that bell wont be unrung ryaxnb
<elky> ryaxnb, because it's beside the point here. You were discussing illegal distribution of known copyrighted works.
<ryaxnb> NO I WAS NOT
<ryaxnb> look at my last post
<ryaxnb> i was discussing how well MESS emulates various systems
<ryaxnb> MESS is legal
<bazhang>  <ryaxnb> well i can torrent you a complete set
<ryaxnb> and emulating various systems is legal
<elky> You don't get to say "but we won't name the actions we'll do at the bank"
<ryaxnb> thats not what im saying
<bazhang> its what you said. QED
<ryaxnb> if you have a TG16 and a copy of Fighting Street,
<ryaxnb> playing them is legal in an emulator
<ryaxnb> so not naming the titles is a fine way to work within the law
<ryaxnb> everyone can only use the titles they own
<elky> ryaxnb, we didn't tell you to stop altogether. We told you to move it from the channel which is trademarked by a company which would be liable for the discussion.
<ryaxnb> on systems they own
<bazhang> after you offer to torrent them to someone else? not really
<ryaxnb> liable for discussion of legal emulators.
<ryaxnb> bazhang, just put that out of your mind
<bazhang> ryaxnb, that bell wont be unrung
<ryaxnb> whatever.
<ryaxnb> i switched topics
<ryaxnb> and you wont accept it
<ryaxnb> i switched to talking about how well MESS emulates systems
<bazhang> not really. you are just refraining from the blatant part
<ryaxnb> BLATANT?
<ryaxnb> MESS is legal
<elky> No, you're trying to squeeze through loopholes that depend on us being the dullest people on earth.
<ryaxnb> o cmon!
<bazhang> the 'let me torrent you some' part
<ryaxnb> MESS has many legal uses
<ryaxnb> i switched topics
<ryaxnb> MESS has MANY legal uses
<bazhang> okay then. I've had my say.
<elky> So you're not discussing the topic that started with offers of illegal distribution anymore?
<ryaxnb> no
<ryaxnb> i am talking about MESS
<ryaxnb> and MESS, has many legal purposes
<elky> Any further discussions of rom distribution will occur elsewhere?
<ryaxnb> no!
<ryaxnb> oh rom distribution!
<ryaxnb> of course
<ryaxnb> i wont go near that topic
<elky> Good, that's all we're asking.
<ryaxnb> ok
 * elky headdesks repeatedly.
<IdleOne> torrenting is one of those subjects that will always be touchy. I think we should just ban the topic completely and avoid the possible illegal discussions that will undoubtedly ensue
<IdleOne> wait....then we can't tell people to torrent the Ubuntu iso's
<bazhang> not that simple. the whole 040 issue goes back a ways
<IdleOne> problem is people who are good at arguing semantics
<bazhang> not really
<bazhang> just not worth the effort to argue round and round with him
<elky> The problem is people who think rules are there to be violated, and that their impulse to do so somehow has priority in a place designated to be free from such behaviour that is welcome in a million other easily accessible places.
<IdleOne> I don't understand why people can't just avoid topics they know will illicit negative reactions
<bazhang> ryaxnb seems to seek out the lines
<elky> Because there's a branch of politics whereby people think rules are bad if they involve themselves having to exercise self-control.
<IdleOne> Well I understand that some rules do need to be contested but there are forums for that.
<IdleOne> he is more then welcome to bring it up with the IRCC and CC I suppose
<bazhang> he was not even kicked or muted.
<bazhang> just a pleasant 'please stop' and "UR NOT THE BOSS OF ME!!"
<elky> IdleOne, well this wasn't even an operator decision as such. It was him being a bully.
<IdleOne> what I mean is that if he wishes to have the rules changed he should do it the proper way. instead of fighting
<bazhang> there would need to be a ban in place for him to contest
<IdleOne> I don't think I am explaining myself properly. He can always add the subject to the IRCC agenda and explain his reasons why he thinks this rule should be changed.
<bazhang> its network wide
<IdleOne> Freenode has meetings of some sort I am sure
<bazhang> he can appeal to freenode
<elky> In which case he needs to demonstrate 99 years since author's death as per commonwealth copyright law ^.^
<IdleOne> any my point was that he "fights" us and the channel rules in the channel. We just try to enforce the rules.
<IdleOne> anyway*
<bazhang> I'm sure they'll get right on giving a GRF to #warez-talk right after they give out those GNAA project cloaks
<IdleOne> heh
<elky> lol
<rww> elky: Don't even need to rely on the commonwealth; Berne convention is death+50, and it's signed by, well, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Berne_Convention_signatories.svg
<rww> somehow, I suspect he doesn't plan on emulating things from <1960.
<rww> And oh hey, I never /parted here o.O
<IdleOne> shhh
<rww> ok
<IdleOne> rww: I hate to do this because like I said yesterday I feel you should be in here already but I have to ask you to please part the channel. Unless someone else disagrees with me :)
<rww> I can make some emergencies in #ubuntu so there's a point to me being here, if you'd like ;P
 * rww kids, parts
<bazhang> aww
<IdleOne> I like that rww, we should really vote on keeping him
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> +10trillion
<tsimpson> if he becomes an op in a core channel...
<IdleOne> you mean when right
<bazhang> once core is defined..
<tsimpson> bazhang: core channel != core op ;)
<tsimpson> we have actually managed to define a core channel
<bazhang> tsimpson, whoops!
<elky> Hey IRCC, we found a pet, and he does tricks and he's a good boy, can we keep him please?
<bazhang> heh yeah
<IdleOne> bazhang: we (me and you) are core channel ops
<bazhang> IdleOne, speshul!
<elky> Pretty pretty pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease? Sugar on top? And sprinkles and a cherry?
<IdleOne> can you believe it!
<bazhang> TAKK!
<IdleOne> lol elky
<IdleOne> I'll walk him everyday, I PROMISE!
<tsimpson> just don't let him "go" on the carpet, or _you_ are cleaning it!
<IdleOne> agreed but you are paying for his food
<tsimpson> I'll think about it if you worm him and get the flee medication
<elky> Okay!
<IdleOne> deal!
<IdleOne> elky: he has his shots!
<elky> lol
<tonyyarusso> We're not a dehumanizing lot at all.... :P
<elky> It's just practice for when he actually becomes an op.
<tonyyarusso> True
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, allguru said: ubottu: wow, that is a nice help!
<venilsurya> Anyone here?
<Flannel> Howdy venilsurya, how can we help you?
<venilsurya> Well, I had an exchange with some people on #ubuntu-in
<venilsurya> But I don't have the chat logs now
<venilsurya> Someone basically said that I'm too stupid to learn programming
<tsimpson> venilsurya: you should probably take that up with the ops of #ubuntu-in
<venilsurya> How do I find out who they are?
<tsimpson> /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-in list
<venilsurya>  /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-in list
<IdleOne> venilsurya: no space
<tsimpson> without a leading space
<venilsurya> hmmm...It was one of these people
<venilsurya> The entire group has been going at me if I ask a question....
<venilsurya> I've decided not to go there from now on
<venilsurya> Anyway, bye
<IdleOne> would surprise that anybody called them stupid, nigelb is in that channel and he is ALWAYS respectful.
<bazhang> the very definition of it, imo
<IdleOne> huh?
<IdleOne> oh you mean nigel
<IdleOne> yeah, absolutely an awesome person
<bazhang> yeppers
<ubottu> In ubottu, pksadiq said: Symbian is an operating system
<ubottu> In ubottu, pksadiq said: Symbian is an operating system now owned by Nokia,Now it's Open Source ,go to http://www.symbian.org for more details
<elky> lolwat?
<tonyyarusso> watlol?
<Seeker`> lolwut?
<topyli> ikonia: happy birthday :)
<elky> orly?
<elky> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD MAAAAN!
<Mamarok> ikonia: Happy Birthday young man :)
<jussi> ikonia: happy birthday you ald fart :D
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (^DEMOSS appears to be abusive - 5)
 * elky glares at ryaxnb in -ot
<olskolirc> ahhhh
<elky> olskolirc, ?
<olskolirc> hey can i get unbanned from ubuntu please
<olskolirc> I'll be good i promis
<olskolirc> e
<elky> What did you do?
<olskolirc> nothing
<olskolirc> thats the truth
<persia> Before we get too far.
<elky> Ok, see, we tend to not just let people back in who don't understand what they did to break the rules.
<persia> olskolirc, Better to explain what resulted in the ban, rather than precisely whether it deserved a ban.
<olskolirc> i was having fun with offtopic and got kicked - i came back in and the channel was talking about pronounciation of words and I asked (so long as they were already talking off topic about it) how to pronounce the word linux and i was banned without warning
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<olskolirc> ok ill read it :-(
<elky> Please read that page while I look further.
<olskolirc> i never read it :-(
<elky> Not reading doesn't exempt you, so you really should read it.
<elky> olskolirc, it looks like you /action'd lapdancing people. That's really inappropriate.
<olskolirc> yuh elky i heard but it never bothered them before :-( i always lap danced the one who was successful for helping me but, thats not why i was banned that was part of the "kick" i was banned after that for asking how to pronounce linux and that was all i was able to get out before i was banned
<olskolirc> im new i came from yahoo
<elky> olskolirc, lapdancing has never been appropriate in there. In fact doing so might make the guys expect such "rewards" from girls and women who would be really upset by guys expecting sexual favours.
<olskolirc> elky, im not inviting anyone to my house - nobody would seriously think they are getting a lap dance would they?
<elky> Often times, yes.
<olskolirc> well, its not my ban issue
<olskolirc> how do i use ubottu?
<olskolirc> can i get the ubottu commands?
<elky> You can /msg ubottu
<olskolirc> will ubottu give me the ! commands?
<elky> If you would just try, for example '/msg ubottu gnome' you'd see
<elky> She doesn't need the ! for PMs
<olskolirc> yay ubottu is a she
<olskolirc> i see in these guidelines not to go ! ops and i did that the other day
<olskolirc> sorry
<elky> Yes. Is there anything else? Until you understand that #ubuntu should be treated as a professional space and that being extremely flirty or calling people women-haters to get your way isn't appropriate, I'm not sure we can lift that ban.
<elky> Also, the pronunciation is oo boon too :)
<olskolirc> i meant the linux pronounciation
<olskolirc> i asked is it lie nix or lynn ix
<elky> Also also, I believe even Linus pronounces it differently now than he first did.
<olskolirc> Debbie en or Deb eye an
<elky> Depends how one pronounces the name Ian where you are.
<olskolirc> what does it mean by annoying away message we have to turn away capabilities off?
<elky> Have you ever been in channels where people have scripts that do things like:
 * elky is away walking around the room
<olskolirc> i seen a documentary with Debbie and Brian but I don't remember how they said it was pronounced
 * elky is back from walking around the room.
<elky> etc
<olskolirc> yeah were not allowed that?
<elky> It gets really annoying in a channel of 1500 people if everyone does it, so we like nobody to do it.
<elky> Even in channels of 50 it can be very annoying.
<olskolirc> how do i turn it off in xchat
<elky> xchat doesn't do it by default as far as I know.
<elky> If you have installed a script to do it, then you'd disable the script.
<elky> olskolirc, do you understand yet how to behave in ubuntu channels?
<olskolirc> brb customer
<elky> I have to go to bed. I'll let others here evaluate whether you're likely to behave properly in the channel or not.
<olskolirc> yes elky im wondering when i get some more knowledge under my belt, can i participate in a project too?
<IdleOne> I thought you had been on IRC 14 years and admined your own servers.
<olskolirc> on the undernet idleone
<olskolirc> all channels are different
<olskolirc> and i haven't even been on consistently im new to ubuntu
<olskolirc> actually on the undernet, i was on windows in movie rooms
<olskolirc> an "fserv"
 * olskolirc wrapping fingernails on the desk hoping for a break
<olskolirc> mannn I wold LOVE to see irc go audio/video like paltak.com
<olskolirc> some fellas here use to run a room on paltalk
<olskolirc> audio help, raise hand and get in line to ask your question - go into private audio/video rooms for help - paltalk just gave us guys and macintrash paltalk express a few of us are on but its not as good as the .exe download www.express.paltalk.com
<Mamarok> olskolirc: this channel is not for random talk
<Mamarok> could some @ubuntu op take care of this?
<ikonia> jussi: topyli Mamarok thank you
<ikonia> maybe worth setting #ubuntu-release-announce to +i
<tonyyarusso> on a related note, did we reopen +1 yet?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: not yet
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: we should - the repo is open
<tonyyarusso> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-October/000772.html
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu raven_ constantly asking about cluster, nothing to do with ubuntu has been warned many times
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Lymphocyte)
<nhandler> Quieted
<persia> So, there's no live filesystem for clusters, but clusters are most definitely supported in Ubuntu, using the redhat-cluster-suite
<persia> (probably best to send folk to -server, although folk that don't listen don't listen
<ubottu> In ubottu, sensisensi said: k thanks! is the the same for lubuntu and which is easiest?
<ikonia> did we just net split ?
<persia> Not that I noticed.
<ikonia> damn, my connection must be being a problem again
<elky> You pinged out, yeah.
<ikonia> how annoying
<jpds> Should stop filtering ICMP.
<Jordan_U> george is trolling in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> MKM also
<elky> We'll watch, thanks.
<ddilinger> so i
<ddilinger> so i've reviewed the #ubuntu channel guidlines and looking for some clarification,  are /me commands directly related to topics already being discussed(the contents of a manual page)  disallowed in public ubuntu chat rooms?
<ddilinger> specifically topics already being discussed by the people using /me
<ikonia> ddilinger: the fact that you find that option funny - is that helpful ?
<ddilinger> i polietly defer to those not involved :)
<ikonia> ddilinger: I am discussing it with you
<ikonia> is the fact that you find that option "funny" helpful ?
<ikonia> ddilinger: if you don't want to discuss this, can you please leave the channel and come back when you do ?
<ikonia> the base install is also quite a reasonable starting point, can add to it or strip it down
<ikonia> ddilinger: I can see you active in ##linux - please respond or leave the channel
<ikonia> !idle | ddilinger
<ubottu> ddilinger: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ddilinger> ok, i can leave.  I consider my inquiry still pending as it has not be adressed by anyone not already involced
<ikonia> utter waste of time
<ikonia> just asked to stop using pointless /me commands
<ikonia> wnats to argue it now
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-10
<bazhang> building gentoo? from scratch?
<bazhang> GFS?
<rww> some people enjoy wasting CPU cycles
<bazhang> he's been asking for minthelp for a couple of days now
<elky> using mint, compiling, roughly the same diff amirite?
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, BlueProtoman said: ubottu: What is the square root of nine?
<bazhang> troll detected
<HandsomeGuy> Hi, I wish to report user GirlyGirl, yesterday ... she uses the ubuntu channels to look for boyfriends, she was constantly pesterising me by pm to date her
<HandsomeGuy> Hello...
<elky> was this before or after she told you a special command?
<HandsomeGuy> elky: Yes
<elky> and before or after you started joining channels with a truncated nick of "cock-for-girlygi"?
<elky> noting that "before or after" is not answerable by yes or no.
<HandsomeGuy> elky: Did I do that?
<HandsomeGuy> elky: Wait let me look for a log and send
<HandsomeGuy> elky: Found it how should I send it?
<elky> pastebin would be good
<HandsomeGuy> elky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705264/
<elky> HandsomeGuy, what irc client do you use?
<HandsomeGuy> elky: Opera browser irc client
<HandsomeGuy> elky: why does this matter
<elky> Because A. you're using freenode webchat. B. That's not how webchat formats.
<HandsomeGuy> elky: Right now I am, in the past I was not
<HandsomeGuy> elky: Anyway if you don't believe me its fine, I did my job of informing as the guidelines say ...
<HandsomeGuy> Want me to leave now
<elky> I don't believe you at all. Please leave.
<Flannel> When he was on as NiceGuy yesterday, he was on as webchat as well.
<elky> yes
<elky> and it's all been from different connections
<elky> he's been on webchat every single time he's shown up. he's lying out his arse.
<elky> Also... "<NiceGuy> So yesterday I come #ubuntu, I sayed I have problem slow ubuntu. Then user tell me by pm to type "rm -rf /" in terminal ... my nick is was TrollyTrol The use is GirlyGirl." and those logs don't match.
<ubottu> In ubottu, GirlyGirl said: plasma is Plasma is the shell in the KDE 4 series desktop environment included in Kubuntu. As from KDE 4.4, there are two workspaces available; plasma-desktop (http://tinyurl.com/47th3me) is optimised for larger screens, while plasma-netbook (http://tinyurl.com/4ydlhzd) is optimised for small screens
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (bhansali is being crazy)
<pangolin> !guidelines > bhansali
<gry> /msg'ing him currently
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bhansali appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bhansali appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bhansali appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Kellis appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Kellis appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> jpmh, hi
<jpmh> hey
<jpmh> howtos sent me this in PM
<elky> if it's long, please pastebin it
<elky> if it contains links, also please pastebin it
<jpmh> Do you have access to or know anyone that has access to ancestry.com
<jpmh> this was usolicted
<jpmh> then we saw the f**k from him
<bazhang> he asked that in channel as well, thanks for reporting
<jpmh> NP - can u do anbything
<bazhang> dealing with it now, thanks again
<jpmh> ty
<jpmh> do I need to stay in this channel
<bazhang> jpmh, no, thanks for reporting. appreciate it
<GirlyGirl> Hi elky
<GirlyGirl> You asked me to join earlier ... sorry I was away
<elky> Hi GirlyGirl, can you give me a rundown on the interactions you've had over the past week with the person who keeps following you around?
<GirlyGirl> I'm sorry I don't quite understand ..
<elky> niceguy, trollytrol, cock-for-girly
<GirlyGirl> But there is someone who keeps claiming I made them run "rm -rm /"
<GirlyGirl> yes that would be trollytrol and NeedsomeHelp
<GirlyGirl> don't know about others
<elky> they keep coming here saying stuff about you, and claiming other stuff. i just want to know about all the interactions from your side of things
<GirlyGirl> I was not there when trollytrol did it, another user pmed me
<GirlyGirl> That's all just the "rm -rm /" claims when actually they send me that very command by pm
<GirlyGirl> Then they post in #ubuntu, to be wary of me as I give them that command
<GirlyGirl> Also one guy was quite rude earlier but that was in #defocus not ubuntu
<elky> i want more details about your conversations with these nicks
<GirlyGirl> elky: Ok ... With NeedsomeHelp my response was that is dangerous and then he complained and I was called in to #ops
<GirlyGirl> that was some days ago
<GirlyGirl> with trollytrol I wasn't even there in the channel but another user pmed me saying he was making claims that I made him run rm -rf /
<GirlyGirl> that's all
<elky> so nothing of a sexual nature?
<GirlyGirl> No
<GirlyGirl> Except for the guy in defocus
<elky> tell me about the guy in defocus. what was his nick and what did he say?
<elky> was it pm or in channel?
<GirlyGirl> in channel... I complained the op there said its ok then he was rude to others again and muted
<GirlyGirl> his nick was "stackoverflow"
<GirlyGirl> he said something about a bikini and armpit shaving I don't remember exactly what
<GirlyGirl> then I said don't be rude ... and he said GirlyGirl does not want to share armpit advice
<elky> ok i found that in my scrollback
<elky> ok, well since here is logged, it's only fair you know. We had someone report this earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705264/
<GirlyGirl> elky: That's not verbatim .. that conversation never took place
<GirlyGirl> elky: Besides I never saw anyone with nick "niceguy" is was just NeedSomehelp when I was present
<elky> what about handsomeguy
<GirlyGirl> elky: No
<elky> GirlyGirl, ok well thank you for your side of the events
<GirlyGirl> Only NeedSomehelp when I was present and "trollytrol" as per what someone else told me (and I can confirm that by the log)
<GirlyGirl> elky: Yes and thanks for informing me
<elky> This is what i suspected
<GirlyGirl> suspected what?
<elky> I suspect your nickname is getting you the attention unfortunately :(
<elky> suspected that you weren't involved
<GirlyGirl> elky: I see, I might change it if things go bad but so far its been alright really
<GirlyGirl> elky: Ok thanks .. is that all?
<elky> yep
<Tm_T> 1206.45 < Ibis> DoctorD90: It's not cool to install IRC servers with apt-get. BECAUSE, it's usually outdated.
<Tm_T> apt-get makes the irc server outdated?
<jussi> Tm_T: apt-get is outdated unless you have a recent ppa there.
<Tm_T> interesting
<jussi> Tm_T: I guess it goes with the bleeding edge factoid
<jussi> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Tm_T> well, it doesn't mean it's outdated if it's not latest
<jussi> Tm_T: Im guessing thats what he means though, even if his language isnt technically correct
<Tm_T> also, I thought ircd is relatively stable and doesn't get that much changes anyway (seeing irc servers running years without update)
<Tm_T> which makes me wonder the whole idea of "apt-get = outdated" in the context
<jussi> Tm_T: freenode seems to update stuff all the time, and Id think security stuff would be important...
<jussi> but I havent really put much thought into it tbh
<Tm_T> different irc daemon than what I was talking about, hmmm
<Tm_T> http://www.nic.funet.fi/~irc/server/ vs http://freenode.net/seven.shtml
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (maria appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (maria appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<mistymoo> for ref, archibot is ban evading.
<mistymoo> wrong channel
<mistymoo> .35
<LjL> oh i was wondering who you were :P
<mistymoo> heh
<Tm_T> mistymoo, obviously
<paulus68> anyone present?
<jussi> paulus68: what can we help you with?
<jrib> 2 complaints about offensive PMs from Adriana-
<ikonia> make it so
<ikonia> confirmed and removed
<Companion> *hugs every one*
<elky> the nick adriana was responsible for similar over the weekend too
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cap said: ubottu: funkyhat is cool
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, arghx said: ubottu: your script is buggy
<pangolin> Hello EgyParadox
<pangolin> How may I help you?
<pangolin> heya guntbert
<EgyParadox> I would like to report spam
<guntbert> hi pangolin , eva- (~fghh@85.103.221.53): gyh  sends (from #ubuntu) PM spam on join
<EgyParadox> yep
<EgyParadox> eva-
<pangolin> again
<pangolin> marienz: eva- is back
<marienz> fun!
<pangolin> thanks you two.
<EgyParadox> uw
<guntbert> have fun :-) and bye
<marienz> aww, they don't like me anymore
<pangolin> I got a PM this time
<rww> phillw: Hi, something we can help you with?
<rww> jpds_: Your client broke, please identify with nickserv :)
<phillw> hi rww, topyli has me in PM
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-11
<tonyyarusso> Thinking it's about time to open up -release-party - any objections?
<pangolin> nope
<elky> go for it
<ikonia> hello bittyx-windows
<bittyx-windows> hi
<ikonia> bittyx-windows: how can we help you today ?
<bittyx-windows> i was sent here from #freenode. the user "roodytood" is present in #google and #ubuntu, and keeps spamming me links to some site ever since i joined #ubuntu (i've gotten the same MSG 8 times in the last 4 minutes)
<bittyx-windows> i asked in #freenode where to report spam, and they told me to talk to channel-specific ops
<ikonia> ok, lets have a look
<ikonia> well, he's clearly a startrek fan, we know that much
<bittyx-windows> apparently i'm not, since i can't figure out how you came to that conclusion :P
<ikonia> his ident oomax
<ikonia> it's the Ferengi word for sexual pleasure
<elky> It worries me that you know this, ikonia :P
<Flannel> ...
<Flannel> yes.  I concur with elky.
<ikonia> with good cause you should be worried
<ikonia> bittyx-windows: can you leave it with us and we'll check it out
<bittyx-windows> okay, anyway, i've gotten two more messages since i entered this channel to tell you about it. i'll put him on ignore, but just thought you should know
<bittyx-windows> for the record, the message i keep getting is: Do you have access to or know anyone that has access to ancestry.com?
<bittyx-windows> and it's in ugly colors
<ikonia> no problem, understood
<bittyx-windows> thanks. see you, bye!
<pangolin> ikonia: I am impressed at your star trek trivia knowledge
<ikonia> ooh, it goes much deeper. I'm holding back
<rww> I knew that!
<knome> am i the only one who thinks !ask could have a sentence about !patience too?
<rww> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jussi> knome: perhaps a "See also !patience"?
<Myrtti> it is a long factoid already tho
<Myrtti> will it fit?
<rww> no it isn't, is it?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> looks like it for me *now* but I suppose it is subjective
<jussi> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<jussi> thats a long factoid...
<knome> heh, yeah.
<Myrtti> true... Ill shut up
<knome> jussi, i think that would work very well, sir!
<jussi> knome: go for it. ;)
<knome> !no, ask is <reply> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> I'll remember that knome
<knome> there you go
<jussi> :)
<knome> i need to go too
<knome> see you later
<rww> !away > ecthiender
<Myrtti> Nimesh_Accenture already asked the same thing in #meego about Meego
<oCean> stephi, hi
<oCean> what happened?
<stephi> someguy gave me a command which was meant to help me install adobe air but actyally is crashing my system
<oCean> who are we talking about? Who sent you this command?
<stephi> they other guys said is a dangerous code that i should report the guy
<jussi> what was the command?
<stephi> he is vsync_
<oCean> stephi: can you show us what happend?
<oCean> share the logfile in a pastebin?
<stephi> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<oCean> that's a dangerous command indeed
<oCean> stephi: can you show us what happend? Use a pastebin for the logfile?
<stephi> is numerous
<stephi> should i re-install i still have the live cd
<oCean> stephi: you can copy and paste the logfile at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oCean> stephi: then give us the resulting link
<stephi> am on it
<stephi> server not found for paste.ubuntu.com
<LjL> it's your system, the server is there...
<LjL> just paste it in here if it's not exceedingly long, i think
<stephi> t permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/snd_seq/sections/.data': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/snd_seq/sections/__jump_table': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/snd_seq/sections/.gnu.linkonce.this_module': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/snd_seq/sections/.bss': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/snd_seq/sections/.symtab': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/snd_seq/sections/.strtab': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/snd_seq/notes/.note.gnu.build-id': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/holders/i915': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/srcversion': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/initstate': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/refcnt': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/.note.gnu.build-id': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/.text': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/.altinstr_replacement': Operation not permitted
<LjL> not the log of the command, the log of the conversation -_-
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/.rodata': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/.rodata.str1.4': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/.rodata.str1.1': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/.altinstructions': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/__ksymtab': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/__kcrctab': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/__ksymtab_strings': Operation not permitted
<stephi> rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/drm_kms_helper/sections/__mcount_loc':
<LjL> stephi: err, hit ctrl+c to stop that command
<oCean> stephi: I meant the logfile from your chat with vsync_
<oCean> stephi: and please, do NOT paste it here
<LjL> where else, if he can't access the pastebin
<oCean> oh
<oCean> I did not see that
<stephi> nothing is visible no more
<LjL> time to reinstall
<oCean> stephi: but your IRC client is still working?
<stephi> only the irc everything is gone
<stephi> i can't see where to reboot or off the system
<oCean> stephi: in that case, the damage is done I'm afraid, as LjL says time to reinstall.
<stephi> tell that guy he should grow up and stop been a retard i mean vsync_
<h00k> I forget - should we up up in #ubuntu-release-party?
<h00k> op, rather
<funkyHat> h00k: usually letting autobleh op and deop for you just makes the channel even more noisy, i recall
<h00k> funkyHat: that's what I thought
<h00k> so,
<h00k> #awholenewworld is a nice ARG done by Ubuntu-Adverts team
<mneptok> Advertising Roleplaying Game?
 * mneptok wants to be Toucan Sam!
<genii-around> The nose! It always knows!
<mneptok> Just follow my snoot! To the flavor of fruit!
 * h00k facepalms
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1640 users, 2 overflows, 1642 limit))
<genii-around> Hm
<sevith> Hello. Its been longer than a day. May I be un-banned please? Or should we talk about this first...
<ubottu> sevith_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oCean> sevith: you are already here, don't call ops in the ubuntu channel
<oCean> I'm not an op in -offtopic, so not able to help you out at this point
<sevith_> No one answered
<sevith_> Sorry
<oCean> sevith_: it was only a couple of minutes, please have some patience
<sevith_> :/
<Myrtti> you'll get yourself banned from #ubuntu too with that
<oCean> sevith_: also, don't start discussing your ban in #ubuntu
<oCean> right
<Myrtti> Id discuss your ban with you, but Im on a horribly bad quality connection on my mobile
<Myrtti> if any other -ot op would be availab.le ♥
<sevith_> Myrtti, Its ok. I had been banned for disclosing a few credentials in the chan. They banned me, and told me to come back after a day. I had discussed it with some people and they said just to come back in a day and id be unbanned. ITs been about 2-3 days now.
<mneptok> sevith_: band are never removed automatically. all need to be discussed.
<mneptok> *bans
<mneptok> damn these mitts.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<sevith_> mneptok, I know. I had discussed this. Im coming back to discuss it again but no one is here to talk.
<mneptok> sevith_: i am
<sevith_> ok
<sevith_> mneptok, I got banned for sharing some sensitive info. I said I would stop. I did stop. I got banned for it. I apologized. Will you please unban me? Im not sure what to really say here lol
<mneptok> sevith_: but after profanity, exposing user credentials, and using various connections to circumvent the ban, i may not be the person you want to talk to. i have a reputation for not taking much BS.
<sevith_> :(
<sevith_> OK.
<mneptok> sevith_: you're welcome to try to explain the above.
<mneptok> sevith_: or, better, think about those actions. why did you do them?
<mneptok> sevith_: i have a feeling if you really, really think about it, you won't try to explain much. but you might start apologizing.
<sevith_> Yeah I started that 2 days ago. hah. I said I was sorry. I'm not going to try to explain what I did. Its pretty obvious I was in the wrong and I know this.
<mneptok> sevith_: the ban evasion is particularly bad. if you think i'm a hard-ass about stuff, try Freenode staff. ban evasion is against network policy.
<sevith_> mneptok, Didnt know.
<mneptok> if you think they won't ban all of Dakota State to deal with it, think again.
<sevith_> mneptok, It was against freenod Policy.
<sevith_> Yeah and dont do that. Because my mistake shouldnt punish everyone else on this network who might use freenode.
<sevith_> not my mistake..my actions..
<mneptok> and that's not a channel ban. it's a network ban. so abide by Freenode policy, and encourage others from your IP block(s) to do the same.
<sevith_> Roger.
<mneptok> so ... ban evasion = really stupid, and you'll get caught. we've gotten that far.
<mneptok> now, no profanity.
<mneptok> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mneptok> that's not just #ubuntu, but all core channels. -offtopic can bend the rules a bit. but not much, because that bough breaks really f-ing fast once it starts bending. nome sane?
<sevith_> Yea.
<sevith_> Can you unban me now? Or else Ill just have to use a proxy :(
 * sevith_ *sighS*
<sevith_> JUST KIDDING. ^-Joke.
<sevith_> :)
<sevith_> Have some humor :P
<mneptok> i know you saw this one in -offtopic ...
<mneptok> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mneptok> so ... there it is.
<mneptok> aaaaaaaand we're sure you know about profanity rules. and we'll sleep well even if we go all zero-tolerance on you.
<mneptok> now ... exposing credentials.
<mneptok> dubya tee eff guy.
<Myrtti> wohoo, my laptop connected to wifi
 * Myrtti looks at backlog
<mneptok> Myrtti: your bans. feel free to kick me to the curb.
<Myrtti> you're doing fine, dear
<Myrtti> I'll just kick the bantracker a bit
<sevith_> mneptok, Yeah. Sorry about the user credentials.
<mneptok> sevith_: so ... really? you use #ubuntu-* channels to discuss cracking stuffs? like there aren't enough sh!thole IRC channels filled with 12 year olds for you to go blind in?  ;)
<mneptok> sevith_: not only is it just bad karma, but in #ubuntu* IRC namespace it's like going to a synagogue community dinner for the pork roll. i.e. "Does this person know where they are?"
<sevith_> mneptok, -.- Can I plead the fifth right now?
<mneptok> you feel that what you say would incriminate you?
<Myrtti> ah, right, this guy
<sevith_> No. I'm just...listening. I know I was wrong.
<Myrtti> so, sevith_...
<mneptok> sevith_: OK, reading time ...
<Myrtti> do you know now where you went wrong?
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * sevith_ sits down.
<mneptok> sevith_: read those and you'll be able to answer Myrtti's question. really well. that makes Myrtti happy. happy Myrtti means likely unban.
 * mneptok goes to roll a smoke
<sevith_> Myrtti, I'm pretty sure I went wrong logging into freenode and telling the world username/pass. I should have went to another network :P Or Technically I should not have done it at all.
<Myrtti> and?
<sevith_> Seriously. I said I was sorry. I understand I messed up, used some language not meant for the kiddies on freenode and did some things I shouldnt have. And I apologize to anyone who was offended from my actions. I dont know what else to say right now. I feel like i am repeating myself.
<sevith_> I have to go now.
<sevith_> If your enjoying this I can come back in an hour and we can start this again.
 * Myrtti goes to make a grilled cheese sandwich
<knome> meh
<knome> me too :(
<mneptok> "i SAID i was SORRY!" at my house usually means i end up sleeping in my car.
<mneptok> but i get to keep house keys and use the downstairs toilet when i need to.
<mneptok> TMI?
<Myrtti> just a tad
<rww> fyi, ban evasion is apparently not a violation of freenode network policy
<rww> thus saith the freenode staffers that prodded me to change my alias that said it was
<Pici> And we "bans are never removed automatically" isn't true anymore either... I doubt we'll stop saying it though.
<LjL> stop providing confidential information, rww. you'll be kicked out in no time
<Myrtti> you guys disappoint me
<Myrtti> my iron fist is clenching
<Pici> What did I do wrong this tme?
<LjL> you wrote time wrong for a start
<Pici> LjL: Better than spelling it 'tine' like I did at first.
<Myrtti> YOU ARE BUNCH OF FAILURES. Y U GIVE OUT SIKRITS?!?!?!
<Myrtti> of course, with ranting about this I underline and point out this all more to our faithful log readers
<Myrtti> HIYA GUISE!
 * Pici waves
<mneptok> that's why i speak in code.
<mneptok> -.--. ..--.- -.--.- * -.--. ..--.- -.--.-
<knome> there's no star in morse
<knome> there's only the annoying beep, and the long annoying beep
<rww> Myrtti: because SOME PEOPLE won't join the unlogged channel ;)
<Myrtti> INDEED
<Tm_T> hi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, oscar said: !bar is  <reply> baz
<Pici> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<Pici> indeed it is
<Myrtti> should be wibble
<oCean> Hi The_Phoenix
<oCean> I think LjL already took care of it (so it seems)
<The_Phoenix> evva in #ubuntu is a spam bot. -> (12:50:06 AM) evva: hii sex http://livecam.de.vc
<The_Phoenix> Oh well oCean, it seems so. Thanks!
<The_Phoenix> The bot is still on freenode though.
<oCean> The_Phoenix: thanks for bringing it to our attention, remember to use this channel next time (as not to repeat the spam in channel)
<The_Phoenix> Oh well, welcome and thanks oCean.
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, I gotta tell you, you had me on my back side, laughing with the "i SAID i was SORRY" and the key to the downstairs 'bat-room'. Just had to tell y'all that and that your efforts while sometimes go unnoticed are, by no means unappreciated.
 * Sidewinder1 Parts channel, as required. Peace all.
<mneptok> ohdear. TMI, indeed.
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<oCean> :)
<funkyHat> ubottu: has stopped saying thanks when I comment on a kick or a ban
<ubottu> funkyHat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> :(
<edbian> This nick roodytood keeps asking me if I know anybody on ancestry.com
<edbian> happened 2 days in a row now
<elky> edbian, thanks
<elky> edbian, dealt with. was there anything else?
<rww> !search oneiric
<ubottu> Found: gnome3-#ubuntu+1, oneric, oneiric, schedule*, onirc, gdm2setup, oniric*, schedule-#ubuntu+1, notunity-#ubuntu+1
<rww> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet, way too early!
<rww> !-isitoutyet
<ubottu> isitoutyet is <alias> isitout - added by tsimpson on 2010-04-28 12:45:55
<rww> !-isitout
<ubottu> isitout aliases: outyet, isoutouyet, is it out yet, releasetime, isitoutyet, countdown-#ubuntu-release-party - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by IknowNotUbuntu on 2011-10-03 20:36:30
<rww> !no, isitout is <reply> Nope! Ubuntu 11.10 is scheduled for release sometime on October 13th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> objections to adding a handful of words to /topic #ubuntu mentioning #ubuntu-release-party?
<pangolin> none from me
<pangolin> but would be nice to have the bot there
<rww> elky: roodytood dealt with on our end
<elky> rww thanks
<rww> pangolin: iirc ubottu ended up being a mess in -r-p last release
<pangolin> true
<pangolin> what about partybot?
<rww> partybot's in there now, LjL just set it up
<pangolin> cool potatoes
<elky> rww, funny thing, yesterday people were getting told to annoy us and leave staff alone. i suspect this would have been the wannabes
<rww> elky: person. they came into #freenode and were very non-specific about the problem, so it sounded like "channel-specific issue"
<elky> oh wait, i kd not kbd
<elky> rww the person then came directly to us and said #google and #ubuntu
<elky> As far as I know we don't run #google :P
<rww> elky: if it's the one I'm thinking of, we said "go talk to the channel's ops"
<rww> they didn't mention which channel
<rww> or that it was multiple channels
<elky> I just found the log. they asked where to report it. Perhaps one should query for qualifying circumstances instead of immediately defaulting to "ask channel ops"
<rww> elky: what's the relevant nick?
<elky> <bittyx-windows> i was sent here from #freenode. the user "roodytood" is present in #google and #ubuntu, and keeps spamming me links to some site ever since i joined #ubuntu (i've gotten the same MSG 8 times in the last 4 minutes)
<elky> <bittyx-windows> i asked in #freenode where to report spam, and they told me to talk to channel-specific ops
<rww> elky: oh, I see. yeah, that was right when I got back from being afk, I was catching up and not paying attention.
<rww> 07:11:43 < bittyx-windows> is this the proper place to report someone spamming me on join to a specific channel?
<rww> 07:12:12 <+rww> bittyx-windows: unless it's happening network-wide, talk to that channel's ops
<rww> and then some conversation with dwfreed I wasn't looking at because lolPMs
<rww> had I been, I would have intercepted it before he got to y'all
<pangolin> human error is unacceptable.
<funkyHat> Human erwwor
<knome> humac error?
<rww> elky: kickban in 3... 2...
<elky> rww, i think robinetd wishes you'd op abuse someone else for a while
<rww> elky: hehehe
<rww> I'm wondering what'll happen now that Fuchs and mc44 are in the same room
<rww> probably explosions
<Myrtti> edbian: was there anything else we can help you with?
<edbian> Myrtti: nope, thanks
<edbian> Myrtti: on second thought...
<Myrtti> edbian: yes?
<edbian> Myrtti: Could you unite the various linux distributions.  I don't think there should be 1 unified linux but I think things would be better if we had like 10 or so.  That would cut down a lot of redundancy.  Thanks
<edbian> I'd like it by tomorrow
<Myrtti> sure thing, let me get my witch's hat...
<Myrtti> anything else?
<edbian> No :P
<edbian> U guys are the best!
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: You left it at my house, I'll bring it over when I come for the eye of newt.
<edbian> :P
<Myrtti> ach so
<Myrtti> I seem to have misplaced my cauldron
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Can't help you there. I've been making do with tupperware, with less than satisfactory results.
 * charlie-tca hates when the tupperware melts and puts out the fire
<Myrtti> :sadface:
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: Y U MAD
<charlie-tca> That water came out of it again :(
<rww> tonyyarusso or IRCC: please to update #ubuntu-release-party's ACL to reflect the shiny new op toys we've accumulated over this release.
<tonyyarusso> Summarize shiny toys and I will.
<rww> tonyyarusso: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ops list has a convenient list of core channel ops :3
<tonyyarusso> So, you just mean people?
<rww> i think
<rww> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> awright
<Myrtti> chocolate teapots
<tonyyarusso> I was hoping you were going to say something magical like you can just put "ubuntu ops" in the list and it does it all smart like.
<tonyyarusso> I should look up the flags again to
<tonyyarusso> o
<rww> tonyyarusso: well, I can change all your cloaks to ubuntu/op/* and you can just put that on there. I might not survive the attempt, though.
 * funkyHat would get stabby
<rww> funkyHat: I think most of us would.
<tonyyarusso> relational database for IRC!
<rww> launchpadlib scripts to manage channel access lists!
<rww> wait... that sounds really familiar somehow.
 * elky snerks
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-12
<rww> tonyyarusso: list: ldunn, Jordan_U, KB1JWQ, ocean, probably others I missed
<rww> (that's from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic ACLs)
<ldunn> LjL?
<rww> ldunn: already on there
<ldunn> ohk
<rww> ldunn: he had it because partybot, I think
<rww> or because lolubuntubotsisacorechannel
<ldunn> hehe
<rww> tonyyarusso: hypa7ia too
<rww> I should probably be PMing this
<Myrtti> well if you want indication of something, I have no clue what you are talking about
<rww> Myrtti: people who aren't on the #u-r-p ACL and should be
<Myrtti> rww: you just messed up
<rww> Myrtti: lies
<rww> also, eir in #ubuntu-release-party would be glorious, but I'm not even going to try going there.
<rww> although with a separate control channel and no ubottu integration, it could work just fine
<rww> (ps, for the love of goddess please keep ubottu out of #u-r-p this release, I just remembered that BT ended up full of crap last time and that's why I disliked it being there)
<ubottu> qin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jordan_U> Is anyone else watching #ubuntu? I've had to deal with a lot of (minor) issues recently but I'd like to leave (without leaving the channel unmonitored).
<Jordan_U> More trouble, as if on cue.
<Jordan_U> :(
<elky> kinda but not really, sorry, i'm at work
<rww> I'm paying a vague amount of attention. Kinda.
<ubottu> In ubottu, gr33n7007h said: why is your name ubottu
<Jordan_U> LindaLoveLace is back in #ubuntu-offtopic:       23:18 < robinetd> LindaLoveLace: Weren't you told to change your nick?      23:18 < LindaLoveLace> robinetd: yes, but it doesn't break any rules so i changed it back.
<jussi> I attempted to PM, no reply yet
<Corey> what's the concern?
<rww> Corey: name matches a porn star, apparently
<elky> the rules it breaks: knowing it's upsetting to people and intentionally using it out of spite. Also known as baiting.
<robinetd> Hi. Flannel wants his judgement reviewed.
<robinetd> Thanks.
<elky> We'll discuss this tomorrow when you're sober.
<robinetd> I am sober.
<elky> No you're not.
<robinetd> My last drink was three hours ago.
<elky> That doesn't make you sober.
<robinetd> I can walk a straight line.
 * robinetd turns on webcam.
<elky> Nor does that.
<robinetd> What makes me sober?
<elky> Going to bed and sleeping the alcohol off.
<robinetd> He admitted the only reason he quieted me was to "avoid getting myself banned". Which I did nothing to warrant a ban.
<robinetd> So it's an unjust quiet and thus would like either an explanation or an unquiet. Or a submarine sammich.
<elky> If he didn't, I would have. I'm not a fan of drunken declarations of love.
<robinetd> That happens when I've not drank for weeks.
<robinetd> More often than now.
<robinetd> Ask rww. He knows.
<elky> That already happened.
<robinetd> Precisely.
<elky> So you'll go to bed and discuss this with us tomorrow?
<robinetd> So what happens if I stay up all night?
<elky> It'll be longer until we discuss it.
<robinetd> But that doesn't make sense.
<robinetd> Alcohol wears off regardless of sleep.
<elky> Yes, but I'm not speaking to you until you've been to bed. So the sooner you go to bed, the sooner this can be discussed.
<rww> robinetd: If you'd like, I can go rules lawyer on you and point out that disobeying operators is a violation of channel policy. But I'd rather you just went to bed.
<robinetd> rww: And where does it say that channel operators can demand that I go to sleep?
<rww> robinetd: where does it say we can't?
<robinetd> ...
<robinetd> Was that serious?
<rww> robinetd: If you disagree with an operator action, please feel free to contact an IRCC member. Inconveniently, it appears the awake one just told you to go to bed.
<Tm_T> no point discussing things as long as heads are not clear (from toxics or lack of sleep or <fill in>)
<robinetd> My head is clear.
<robinetd> I got quieted for no reason.
 * rww goes back to nethack
<elky> You got quieted for being inappropriate.
<robinetd> Love isn't appropriate?
<elky> That is a valid reason.
<robinetd> Perhaps hate is better?
<elky> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<elky> Hostility is verboten.
<robinetd> Love has nothing to do with any of those things.
<Flannel> robinetd: Go to bed.  We can talk in the morning.
<elky> No, it does have something to do with "eww get it off me" and me not liking drunken declarations of love.
<robinetd> I wasn't on you.
<elky> Figuratively speaking.
<robinetd> Right.
<elky> If you really want to get into technicalities, I'd call it baiting.
<robinetd> Yes. Affectionism is baiting.
<elky> Creepy at minimum.
<robinetd> Creepy is stalking, not announcing that I like your company.
<robinetd> But if you prefer that I don't like your company, you're doing a good job of it.
<Tm_T> robinetd: last time, please come back after a good sleep
<robinetd> ...
<Tm_T> goodie
<Tm_T> pointless arguing how others should feel and the whole stopping to small details
<usr13> Derpadong says that evva is a bot
<Myrtti> the bot is already banned and reported further
<frewo64> ok
<Myrtti> interesting
<robinetd> It's tomorrow.
<LjL> u b&?
<robinetd> I don't think so.
<LjL> oh shame
<robinetd> LjL: Waiting for someone to explain to me why I got quieted last night.
<robinetd> flannel claimed it wasn't the "lurve" comment. Elky claims it was. Flannel wouldn't explain it last night.
<robinetd> Do quiets go in the ban tracker?
<robinetd> First he claimed it was "so I wouldn't get banned", but revoking my access to avoid getting my access revoked is not very sensible.
<LjL> yes they do
<robinetd> LjL: Could you please pull the reason and give it to me?
<LjL> robinetd: maybe if the bt didn't deny me access
<robinetd> Nice.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<h00k> what
<LjL> gives it to me as well
<robinetd> Blame seveas.
 * Pici just got in just fine
<robinetd> Pici: gif reason plox
<Pici> robinetd: "Temporary quiet so he'll go to bed and sleep it off before he does something he'll regret later."
<robinetd> He claimed it was also because I was being inappropriate.
<robinetd> And like I said, revoking access to avoid access revocation is incredibly stupid.
<LjL> is it stupid if it's a short quiet as opposed to a long ban
<robinetd> I didn't do anything against the rules.
<LjL> you never do anything against the rules, you're just consistently annoying ;(
<robinetd> ...
<LjL> i say it with the best possible intentions. you should try to irritate people less :P
<robinetd> Yes. I'll avoid telling people I like them. Someone might take it seriously.
<Pici> I don't know if you were really drunk, or just faking, but it was disrupting the channel and people were getting annoyed :/
<h00k> I missed all the schenanagins.
<robinetd> Pici: Nobody asked me to stop.
<robinetd> h00k: There were no shenanigans. I mentioned I was drunk, said I lurve elky, got +q.
<robinetd> Because "lurve" is totally serious business.
<robinetd> And stalker creepy.
<LjL> meh i dunno about that
<LjL> i'm speaking in general
<robinetd> I'm speaking in relation to last night.
<LjL> well in relation to last night i'll say nothing
<robinetd> Why?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Pici> I see 5 mentions of robinetd go to bed in the log from the bam.
<h00k> come on, ubottu.
<Pici> ban
<LjL> robinetd: because i have mixed feelings
<Pici> h00k: just try a btlogin
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> worked.
<h00k> huh.
<Pici> magic
<robinetd> Pici: I think !stop is meant for telling me to stop. "go to bed" can be construed as a joke.
<LjL> h00k: works for me too, but then it says it's unavailable to anonymous users
<robinetd> Apparently there are no jokes there though.
<robinetd> Specifically, can you tell me what I did that was disruptive?
<h00k> LjL: I was actually able to click the magic linky
<h00k> I don't have a place, as I wasn't there last night.
 * robinetd taps microphone
<LjL> robinetd: highlighting random people who aren't speaking can be seen as disruptive
<robinetd> LjL: Who did I highlight random people?
<LjL> robinetd: i think elky
<robinetd> I'm going through the logs. We'll see.
<robinetd> what. I swear she was active.
<robinetd> I will be back when I figure out what happened.
<Neutrinoo> This channel seems to be very serious.
 * mneptok blinks
<h00k> ...
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Stoken was warned yesterday about this sort of language)
<usr13> looks like something weird is happening  on the channel.
<rww> usr13: "the channel" meaning which?
<h00k> usr13: what channel?
<rww> and given that I see nothing weird, something more descriptive than "something weird" would be nice :P
<oCean> ?
<charlie-tca> neat
<usr13> Ok, maybe it's my PC.
<pangolin> usr13: what is this something weird you see?
<usr13> The iPod software may have been causing irssi to look weird.
<pangolin> heh
<usr13> fixme:something or other kept showing up on #ubuntu
<usr13> It's gone now... false alarm.  Sorry
<pangolin> no problem
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from xpress)
<BarkingFish> morning guys, could we have a link added to ubottu please?
<BarkingFish> the release party channel have posted the obscurest timezone link in history to when 11.10 will be released by, and they're giving a location most people won't know without google earth or a geography degree!
<LjL> what a shame
<popey> isnt that kinda the point
<BarkingFish> popey, no
<Myrtti> there is no stone set release time
<popey> to make people go away and think before just blurting out IS IT OUT IS IT OUT
<BarkingFish> The point is not to have people turning up in #ubuntu asking us where the flaming place is :)
<pangolin> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 | /join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement.
<BarkingFish> How the hell are we supposed to know?
<marienz> but there's the whole thisisthecountdown thing that has a, well, countdown :P
<pangolin> BarkingFish: #ubuntu turns into a mad house every release anyway.
<Myrtti> by the email the release manager sends
<BarkingFish> I just wanted the link to the wikipedia page for the place adding to ubottu, assuming not everyone is in a silly mood :)
<pangolin> send them to -release-party :)
<popey> -r-p is a bit of fun (stressful fun for some of us) but fun before the release
<popey> the topic, the bot and the ops all have some fun
<popey> i wouldn't take it too seriously
<pangolin> +1
<BarkingFish> right, well it's obviously stressful for others too :)  I'll just stay the heck out then.
<BarkingFish> -1
<LjL> aw
<LjL> i was going to send him some sense of humor
<LjL> but he didn't give me time to ask for his address ;(
<gry> #ubuntu-release-party <JamesMc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> and?
<Myrtti> traditionally, I guess, it has been forbidden to post links
<elky> it's preferable to discourage it since it slows down the eventual release
<elky> if the canonical mirrors fall over, it's kinda hard to push the stuff out
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-13
<Flannel> And seven years bad luck if they break.
<elky> Heh
 * elky facepalms
<rww> elky: indeed
<rww> there's always one :)
<elky> Why is it always this one?
<rww> didn't he get kickbanned last release too?
 * rww looks
<rww> I see he managed to get banned from here too.
<rww> let's see... previously kicked from -ot for forkbombing, don't see an -r-p ban, though that's not conclusive.
<elky> speaking of stupidity exploits, has anyone heard of mrdeb since after getting banned from -ot after #u because of recursive rm he refused to discuss it because "[he was] sad"
<rww> last I see him is #ubuntu+1 on the 6th
<elky> so 4 days after
<elky> i assume he'll get over it eventually
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (vibhav appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from vibhav)
<rww> failz ^
<rww> say Less lawyering, more boooooooooooze
<rww> ... and this isn't -ops-monitor.
<Flannel> rww: Correct.
<Corey> Still...
<Corey> I second the notion of less lawyering, and more booze.
<jussi> Corey: ++++ :D
<Corey> My wife dissents.
<jussi> Corey: awwwww
<jussi> Corey: tell her to take it to the judge.
<Corey> Bloody lawyers...
<rww> Corey: maybe next week, then
<Corey> Ideally.
<Lithos84> [Lithos84(i)]  beer and something else. Is there a way I can be forgiven so I can join the party. I wont do it again. I was an accident.
<ikonia> Lithos84: sorry - lies don't work well with me
<ikonia> you've missed the party.
<ikonia> it wasn't an accident
<ikonia> you also then tried to get around the ban.
<Lithos84> I thought the person said about beer and that. I though it was okay because the bot talked to me about beer. I didn't mean to offend anybody.
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you didn't
<ikonia> you saw the guy explictly say he had been asked to not talk about strippes to partybot
<ikonia> and you're next line was "hey partybot any strippers"
<ikonia> I'd have a lot more respect for you if you just said you where honest rather than "it was an accident"
<ikonia> anyway, parties over for you
<ikonia> the channel is a busy and messy place at the best of times, without someone trying to cause an issue
<Lithos84> I understand. I though he said "can", then I read he said "cant". I can assure it was an accident, because people were talking about beer. But thank you for your time.
<Schr0dinger> hey just thought i would let you guys know i got a spam PM right when I joined -- .:lena:. hi sex http://livecam.de.vc
<ikonia> Schr0dinger: thanks
<ikonia> I'm looking at it already
<Schr0dinger> kk :D
<Schr0dinger> night
<LjL> jrib, elky: supposed to be opped up?
<jrib> wanted to clear some bans, waiting for ubottu search to complete :)
<LjL> ok
<LjL> i was thinking, jrib opped up and riled up against someone? they must have been REALLY offtopic :P
<jrib> stephni | i created a fake gmail ligin page for phishing everytin is complete i dunno where to upload it to a webhost
<jrib> ...
<LjL> :|
<Tm_T> ligin?
<jrib> " i just hope you know cos i need it to mon my bf's mail
<jrib> sounds like the right approach
<Tm_T> aww
<Pici> sounds like a healthy relationship
<pleia2> happy "is it out yet" day my irc op friends! :)
<jussi> pleia2: be nice ;P
<ikonia> interesting that stephi still wants pm help after the last time she asked for pm help she ended up getting her system wiped
<Pici> THE INTERNET
<ikonia> this will not end well
<jussi> SUCKS!
<ikonia> next release, I want them to put out 11.10 iso in a 12.04 file name and watch these idiots download it while bragging to their mates
<ikonia> then at the time of release give the official url
<popey> s/idiots/keen users/
<ikonia> not for me
<ikonia> but "ok"
<popey> you have quite a dismissive tone about our target demographic
<ikonia> at the moment yes
<Pici> Its the people who go around saying 'its out, heres a url' that annoy us.
<popey> xkcd 386
<ikonia> Pici: yes, cor no reason
<ikonia> it's not that someone wants it, that's nice
<ikonia> I do enjoy that xkcd
<popey> I do my best not to be him.
<popey> I fail often.
<ikonia> it's hard not to sometimes
<ikonia> people are only human
<ikonia> and it's nice to see a bit of passion sometimes
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, AofA said: ubottu: is there any possible way to install ubuntu on a 512 ram machine, if installing lubuntu is not an option?
<ikonia> I'm genuinly surprised at the seer number of people I'm seeing who are genuinly activly waiting up (in their time zone) waiting to press "download" the moment someone says it's out
<popey> happens every release
<ikonia> yes, but the volume of people is what's surprising me
<ikonia> normally you get people hanging around in party for the "fun" side of it
<ikonia> but the number of people who genuinly appear to be waiting for it is much bigger than I thought
<Pici> Bad timing for a release.  I'm in crunch-mode at work.
<ikonia> knuckle down !
 * Pici gets back to work. 
<Pici> I'll check in here every so often.
<ikonia> good man
<Pici> !party =~ s/744/1186/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> isn't the release manager supposed to be in -party ?
<Pici> she timed out a few minutes ago.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> probably killed off by the canonical netowrk
<ikonia> thanks popey
<ikonia> just got the link
<popey> i would remove that bot
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> or at least disable the kick
<Pici> jussi: can you update the $curStable things?
<Pici> !no isitout is <reply> Yes! Ubuntu 11.10 is out! Downloads at http://goo.gl/Ov56R or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !no oneiric is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !natty =~ s/is the current/was the fourteenth/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> do we want to lock +1?
<pangolin> why?
 * Pici shrugs
<pangolin> I know we usually do but never got why
<Pici> I can't remember what we did last release.
<pangolin> some of us started running +1 the day after release.
<pangolin> Pici: thanks for updating those factoids :)
<Pici> no
<Pici> problem
<charlie-tca> last release it was locked for 3 days
<popey> P opens tomorrow doesnt it?
<charlie-tca> or maybe it was 5 days
<charlie-tca> I thought P opened in a couple of hours now
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/precise-changes doesnt exist yet
<pangolin> I'm gonna switch my sources in a few hours to P
<jussi> pangolin: you are mad
<pangolin> jussi: I am :S HAHAHAHAHA hahahahaha HAHAH ha haha haha
<pangolin> *cough*
<Pici> jussi: Did you get a chance to update those config things?
<Pici> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Pici> too long?
<pangolin> nope
<Pici> ubottu: forget notunity-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> notunity =~ s/  / /g
<Pici> jussi: I'm going to break !torrents if we don't get the $currelease things updated.
<Pici> oh dear
<pangolin> what did you break
<Pici> eir replied to !help in #ubuntu
<pangolin> hmm not optimal behavior
 * Pici is reading release notes
<Pici> I think we're going to need a bunch of factoids
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> some good wiki updates too
<Pici> I'll look into documentation or factoid changes later, but we'll likely need them for Skype, Remote Desktop with proprietary video, Orca, Sandybridge power issues, mac partitioning problems
<Pici> Anyone opposed to closing +1 for a few days? at least until things get started on +1?
<jrib> release this year has known time?
<Pici> jrib: its out already
<jrib> oh
<jrib> heh
<jrib> there was thisisthecountdown.com being thrown around earlier, was that official?
<popey> define $official
<popey> "Created by the Ubuntu Adverts Team. Thanks for playing!"
<jrib> hmm, "official team interacting and communicating with whoever actually decides when to release"
<popey> dunno if they talked to kate but they certainly talked to canonical
<jrib> i see
 * jrib goes off to read the release notes
 * jrib goes off to update the release notes factoid
<jrib> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Pici> :(
<jrib> !-notes
<ubottu> notes is <alias> releasenotes - added by Pici on 2008-10-30 18:29:35 - last edited by Pici on 2008-10-30 18:30:12
<jrib> !-releasenotes
<ubottu> releasenotes aliases: notes - added by Pici on 2008-10-30 18:30:01 - last edited by Pici on 2011-04-29 12:16:48
<jrib> I remember there was some sort of variable replacement feature added to ubottu and wondering how one checks that :)
<Pici> !+releasenotes
<ubottu> <reply> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Pici> !+torrents
<ubottu> <reply> $curStable can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/$curStableLower/desktop/ubuntu-$curStableNum-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/$curStableLower/server/ubuntu-$curStableNum-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> ah with +
<Pici> !no torrents is <reply> Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> I know I broke it, but no one is around to fix the config values right now.
<jrib> oh
<jrib> !no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<jrib> Pici: the variable sub is a pretty nifty feature
<Pici> jussi/ircc: can we get more people added to be able to change these config values, or lower the required capability level? I know this comes only every 6 months, but its rather disruptive if we can't fix this in a timely manner/
<jrib> oh backports enabled by default now
<pangolin> that doesn't sound right
<charlie-tca> that is a change, because they pin them to a lower priority so they won't install unless you specifically pick it
 * Pici finds someone to bug about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jrib> charlie-tca: right
<Pici> charlie-tca: Do you think I should bug -docs or -release about that?
<Pici> !nounity is <alias> notunity
<ubottu> I know nothing about nounity is <alias> notunit yet, Pici
<Pici> what
<Pici> Did I do that wrong?
<pangolin> I think the bot read it wrong
<pangolin> !nounity is <alias> notunity
<ubottu> I know nothing about nounity is <alias> notunit yet, pangolin
<jrib> !nounity is exists
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> !nounity is <alias> notunity
<ubottu> I know nothing about nounity is <alias> notunit yet, jrib
<jrib> don't know
<jrib> !nounity
<ubottu> nounity is exists
<pangolin> hmm
<jrib> !nounity is <alias> releasenotes
<ubottu> I know nothing about nounity is <alias> releasenote yet, jrib
<pangolin> looks like ubottu is dropping the last letter
<Pici> !no nounity is <alias> notunity
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> weird.
<jrib> yeah
<pangolin> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
 * Pici logs a bug
<jrib> i think it used to have some issue where you couldn't alias if the factoid didn't already exist
<mneptok> just alias nounity to xfce  ;)
<jrib> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Pici> jrib: its only with no.* aliases.
<jrib> Pici: ah
<ubottu> In ubottu, GirlyGIrl said: gigo is GIGO - Garbage in, Garbage out | Clearly you should pay attention to what you input is you want good output results
<GirlyGIrl>  Hi can someone change the #kubuntu-offtopic channel from "11.04" to "11.10"
<GirlyGIrl> Anyone there?
<pangolin> Someone will get ot it soon.
<pangolin> to*
<GirlyGIrl> Ok thanks
<h00k> They moved #ubuntu+1 over already, that was quick.
<gnomefreak> we did?
 * gnomefreak in there
<Pici> eh?
<Pici> h00k: ?
<pangolin> the topic
<Pici> Actually, I changed the topic in +1 before I  did it in #ubuntu
<h00k> Pici: eh?
<h00k> The topic
<h00k> usually it would close after a release
<h00k> until the toolchain was uploaded/repos open
<Pici> People always complain
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> I'm not complainin'
 * h00k complains about Pici 
<jrib> we should have ubottu spam !nounity every 2 minutes or so... would solve 90% of questions in #ubuntu at the moment
<Pici> I'm pretty sure that asdasdasdsd is lars :(
<Pici> I've had enough of this.
<Pici> jussi: we really need ubottu to be updated for the new release.
<h00k> oh boy.
<h00k> yeah, that, too.
<h00k> !away > sysadamin|away
<GirlyGirl> Hi this person has been bothering me by pm http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6664/snapshot5o.png
<jussi> GirlyGirl: right, we will look into it.
<jussi> GirlyGirl: anything else you need?
<GirlyGirl> No thanks ...
<jussi> Pici:
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> Global: oneiric; #ubuntu-ops: oneiric
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable
<ubottu> Natty
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable Oneiric
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableLong
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableLong Oneiric Ocelot
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableNum
<ubottu> 11.04
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableNum 11.10
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> jussi: thanks
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevel
<ubottu> Oneiric
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevel Precise
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong Precise Pangolin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelNum
<ubottu> 11.10
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelNum 12.04
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> right, done then :)
<Pici> !hashses
<Pici> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<h00k> hashes aren't opdated
<h00k> updated. See what I did there?
<jussi> hashses... Pici are you drunk? :P
<Pici> !no hashes is <reply> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/$curStableNum/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<h00k> Pici saves the day
<Pici> h00k: I know, I've bugged a few people about it and it hasn't gotten done yet... wanted to make sure that the old !hashes was logged in here before I put that workaround in.
<Pici> !gnome2 is <reply> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> PerfM: Can we help you?
<PerfM> Pici, oh, lol forgot to part
<Jordan_U> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Pici> !+final
<ubottu> <reply> If you install a development version of Ubuntu $curDevel and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of $curDevelNum when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Jordan_U> I figured it was something like that.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mfauzirahman said: ubottu: that upgrade is from 11.04 right? i'm using 11.10 beta
<jrib> banned user lena for pm spam on join
<Jordan_U> I'm a bit busy with support and other tasks. Can someone deal with d1kb's nonsense in #ubuntu?
<Corey> Sure.
<Corey> ER, wait.
<Corey> That was almost an hour ago.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-14
<pangolin> Would anybody else mind keeping an eye on yagoo in #ubuntu, he reads as unhelpful in my eyes.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FluffNiggz appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<FluffNiggz> excuse me, I can see muting me in a channel but blocking me from pming other users is fucking lame
<PoontangClan> excuse me, I can see muting me in a channel but blocking me from pming other users is fucking lame
<FluffNiggz> congratulations cunts
<PoontangClan> congratulations cunts
<FluffNiggz> you made my list
<PoontangClan> you made my list
<FluffNiggz> netsplit anyone?
<PoontangClan> netsplit anyone?
<FluffNiggz> cease your faggotry
<Pici> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Pici> !no gnome3 is <reply> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<popey> nice one Pici
<ikonia> possibly the best factoid I've ever read
<Pici> pff
<jrib> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> oh I understand now :)
<oCean> djskidd: hi, what's up?
<djskidd> Hi
<djskidd> I'm applying for op
<djskidd> If my OpenPGP would decide to show itself so I can sign the Code Of Conduct
<oCean> djskidd: you are familiar with the procedure?
<oCean> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<djskidd> oCean: gpg --fingerprint  in terminal right?
<djskidd> oh, yeah. I know how to apply
<oCean> djskidd: that's just to list your fingerprint
<oCean> you should upload your (public) key to one of the ubuntu keyservers
<oCean> djskidd: hello?
<djskidd> oCean Hello, and, again, welcome to the Aperture Science Computer-Aided Enrichment Center.
<oCean> djskidd: please don't waste our time here, if there's nothing we can do, please /part
<mneptok> my brain feels funny now.
<oCean> let me feel it
<mneptok> the lid seems stuck.
<mneptok> some people got really mad at me last time i used tools to loosen it.
 * popey tickles mneptok 
 * mneptok burbles and drools a bit
<Jordan_U> ahh, #ubuntu-opstopic.
<Pici> Channel #ubuntu-opstopic is not registered.
<h00k> it's true
<pangolin> ?
<h00k> pangolin: ah, you weren't in here
<h00k> <Pici+> Channel #ubuntu-opstopic is not registered.
<pangolin> couldn't have been important
<Myrtti> oh good god
<ikonia> a user called dan3 left me a pm asking why he was banned, no idea why/from where, just thought I'd put it out there if any of you knew him
<h00k> ikonia: good luck
<guntbert> hi, whatch out for <TimLoal> in #u, solicits PM...
<LjL> guntbert: hmm, might be innocent enough, i'm taking no action for the time being
<guntbert> LjL: fair enough, but seemed odd - please regard it as a "heads up" only :)
<guntbert> *but it
<guntbert> bye and have fun with the oneiric surge :-)
<PerfM> I'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu now please
<PerfM> I think we're all tired of these games
<PerfM> QUIT HIDING
<PerfM> SHOW YOURSELVES
<Flannel> Hi PerfM
<PerfM> Flannel, yaaay!
<Flannel> PerfM: I agree that everyone involved is tired of these games.  Let's stop playing them.
<PerfM> Okay cool, unban and we can get on with our beautiful lives
<Flannel> PerfM: Unfortunately no.  Last time you were here about #ubuntu, you were told to come back in three months.  I think that was a reasonable request.
<PerfM> Oh, yes, about that. It wasn't me, my account was hacked into
<Flannel> PerfM: I thought we agreed to stop playing games?
<PerfM> I said unban me first
<Flannel> PerfM: That's not how this works.
<PerfM> Flannel, but really, it was. I had to change my password and everything
<Flannel> PerfM: I'm glad you got it sorted out.
<PerfM> Flannel, you're so sweet, that means so much to me
<Flannel> PerfM: But it wasn't an isolated incident, so either your account was hijacked for a prolonged period or we still have some issues to sort out regardless of your last incident.
<Flannel> PerfM: either way, I'm going to stand by the three month timeframe
<PerfM> Tech. it's been 2 months no?
<PerfM> So I get voice back next month?
<Flannel> It's been one.  So We'll see you mid-January.
<Flannel> Have a lovely holiday season and a happy new year.
<PerfM> this makes no sese
<PerfM> ugh
<PerfM> this makes no sense*
<Flannel> PerfM: September + 3 = January, so yeah, it does.
<PerfM> I thought this all happened in august, either way. You guys are so unfair
<Flannel> PerfM: Once we hit that mark, I'll be the first to welcome you back to discuss things and get your bans sorted out.
<PerfM> omg, ldunn_ you're an op!
<PerfM> thats so exciting!
<PerfM> I take back the whole BFFs thing btw
<PerfM> Flannel, ohh godd, does it have to be you?
<Flannel> PerfM: Nope
<PerfM> lawlz, y'alirght kid
<PerfM> Flannel, have a great day~
<Flannel> PerfM: you too.
<Flannel> @mark PerfM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<emorris> Hi, I have a funny feeling about mkultra; might be worth keeping an eye on
<Flannel> emorris: Thanks
<emorris> np
<bazhang> <Drecondius> Anybody sucessfully connect wirelessly in ubuntu 11.10? I can connect with kubuntu but the actual os is too buggy on my machine due to kde.
<bazhang> what a terrible b-day present!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-15
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> is Polah offering suspect advice?
<bazhang> apt-get install gnome?
<pangolin> I would like to know who changed the topic in #ubuntu to Come in and swear all you like. We haven't heard enough how much Unity sucks.
<Flannel> pangolin: I believe that would be Canonical.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !no, 11.10 is <alias> oneiric
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !oneiric =~ s/Download/| Download/
<Myrtti> anyone awake?
<pangolin> yes
<Myrtti> nvz rings a huge bell. huge.
<Logan_> IdleOne: See above. :P
 * Logan_ grumbles about rww not being here to answer his factoid requests.
<pangolin> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<pangolin> !oneiric
<pangolin> ubottu: oneiric is <alias> 11.10
<ubottu> But oneiric already means something else!
<pangolin> !unforget oneiric
<ubottu> Factoid oneiric wasn't deleted yet, pangolin
<pangolin> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<Myrtti> magic
<pangolin> !oneiric =~ s/Download/| Download/
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<bazhang> sebsebseb is claiming that evolution is removed in oneiric
<pangolin> it was switched out for thunderbird
<pangolin> but still in the repos
<bazhang> but will not be removed if one already has it
<pangolin> shouldn't
<pangolin> a clean install will give you thunderbird
<bazhang> he's just saying random stuff without checking
<pangolin> an upgrade keeps what you have and funny enough upgrades it.
<bazhang> sacre bleu!
<pangolin> he reads all the blags and stuff, he knows!
<ikonia> Companion: can we help you ?
<Companion> naw just passing by :)
<ikonia> ok, please check the topic
<Companion> is it ok to idle here? :)
<ikonia> no
<Companion> ah alright
 * Companion hugs ikonia and leaves the channel
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<oCean> nice teamwork!
<oCean> :)
<jussi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<jussi> is that still actually relevant now?
<jussi> ie, are the instructions still the same for unity etc
<knome> hmm.
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<pangolin> jussi: yes and no
<knome> "Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric)."
<Myrtti> interesting
<knome> if you ask me, ubuntu should incorporate something like this in the default installation.
<PerfM> Do I have to wait 3 months to be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic too?
<PerfM> Cause that's pretty lame
<bazhang> "love shyness"?
<BarkingFish> Hi guys. Do you know if ubottu has any information about running your own mirror please?
<bazhang> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BarkingFish> I tried that one first, bazhang
<oCean> and?
<BarkingFish> Just had a guy in #kubuntu asking about running his own mirror from free webhosting, I wanted something to point him at, like guidelines on setting up a mirror.
<BarkingFish> the !mirror command isn't really what I needed
<oCean> !newmirror
<ubottu> Interested in setting up a new mirror? See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror for more info.
<BarkingFish> perfect, thank you oCean :)
<oCean> welcome, don't forget to thank ubottu!
<BarkingFish> i would but it normally just tells me it's not intelligent... I'm in two minds about that :)
<oCean> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BarkingFish> ah.
<oCean> :)
<BarkingFish> thank you ubottu :)
<BarkingFish> it normally mentions it's not intelligent...
<BarkingFish> never mind, I gave the guy what he needed, so cheers!
<bazhang> * [phiscibe] (~quassel@98.157.3.94): uhuh   repeatedly advertising his blog
<bazhang> gentoo64's advice for problems with Ubuntu: "use another distro"
<Flannel> bazhang: Have you talked to him about it?
<Flannel> mm, yes, yes you have.
<bazhang> Flannel, which one? there are currently about half a dozen people to chat with atm
<bazhang> <Phail_Quail> I voice my grievances in #Ubuntu-offtopic and I'm told that "I phail", and I am asked why this was sent there
<bazhang> I'm staying out of this. he's been asked half a dozen times to stop it.
<Flannel> I've already removed him from #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-16
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> his blog has now gone viral
<jrib> who's?
<jrib> whose?
<Flannel> jrib: Some guy who was spamming it, I accidentally had it instead of something else in my paste buffer.
<jrib> oh
<knome> leopard20
<knome> does that name say anything to you?
<bazhang> some of these folks have trolled so much, it's hard to tell if they are being sincere or not
<bazhang> ie troii Jasonn
<elky> yeah
<elky> amazing how mrdeb came back once it wasn't so that he had to discuss why not to suggest recursive rm in channels and can hence continue to claim ignorance.
<elky> so now he admits he knew what it does, but was /actually/ asking if it lets you.
<elky> and flounces from irc
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from timloal)
<Girly-Girl> Hi, could you please speak to oxymoron on #kubuntu. For the past days he sends a lot of inappropriate remarks like "which dumbass developer did that". Also in his support questions he uses a lot of ":d :s :O  xD..." its kind of anoying. There are many other Kubuntu community members who would like him to change his attitude a bit.
<oCean> Girly-Girl: thanks for bringing this to our attention. Lots of /away messages for the kubuntu ops, so we'll have to deal with it later
<Girly-Girl> oCean: Ok thanks
 * mneptok can look into it
<mneptok> 07:35 -!- mneptok [~mneptok@old-fart/mneptok] has joined #kubuntu
<mneptok> 07:35 -!- oxymoron [~joel@s213-103-208-171.cust.tele2.se] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<mneptok> my reputation precedes me :/
<LjL> or is it your smell
<oCean> oy
<mneptok> LjL: please, remember the discussions at UDS. orginally everyone wanted "stench," sabdfl thought that was too negative, and we went with "reputation"
<LjL> noted
<ubottu> Ignacio called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Ignacio called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<edbian> Someone wanna stop ignacio in ubuntu ?
<ubottu> Ignacio called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<edbian> yeah, like 20 times
<edbian> Hello??
<ubottu> random42 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Ignacio called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Ignacio called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<edbian> someones asleep on the job...
<oCean> job?
<oCean> it's weekend!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, penguin42 said: !no schedule is A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<oCean> !+schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> <reply> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<oCean> !no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I know nothing about schedule yet, oCean
<oCean> !no schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that oCean
<doritoDan> Hi.
<doritoDan> melanie_ is a sex adbot.
<doritoDan> [21:50:48] <melanie_> hiii sex http://msnlive.us.ms
<doritoDan> She's in #ubuntu only.
<doritoDan> afaik.
<doritoDan> thx
<pangolin> doritoDan: thank you.
<doritoDan> np
<pangolin> doritoDan: anything else?
<doritoDan> nope
<doritoDan> thx
<oCean> babilen: what's up?
<babilen> Just wanted to mention that KellyPa is idling in #ubuntu and was trolling in #debian. Just wanted to make you aware of that.
<babilen> Have a nice evening/day!
<Myrtti> muted anyway
<oCean> yup
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-08
<ubottu> In ubottu, yolanda said: my first idea is to change the Recommends for a Depends, but then it installs an unnecessary package for remote postgres connections
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1536 users, 14 overflows, 1550 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1579 users, 25 overflows, 1604 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1581 users, 28 overflows, 1609 limit))
<Pici> odd
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> "logging in as root"
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> it never rains but it pours
<bazhang> wilee-nilee seems to be very fond of announcing that he is /ignore ing users
<bazhang> even over slight issues, such as unasked for PM
<bazhang> <mercsniper> trying to install ia32-libs-multiarch says i have unmet dependancies...
<bazhang> that looks very familiar
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, carmi said: ubottu: !tab is that a command?
 * Pici sighs
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (schultza appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ow> Yes hello, are any #ubuntu ops around?
<IdleOne> ow: what's up?
<ow> IdleOne: I don't know how this happened or if it's always been this way or what, but #ubuntu is currently mode -C
<IdleOne> yeah.
<ow> this means that it's possible for clients to send CTCP requests to the entire channel, resulting potentially in things like that nasty botnet earlier
<IdleOne> fixed
<ow> k issue resolved, byebye :)
<IdleOne> thank you.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-x, mlankhorst said: !forget isitout
<IdleOne> !isitout
<ubottu> Quantal? Nope, it's not out. Wait some 6 months...
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out. Wait 2 weeks or so...
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> ravenhood: hey just wanted to make sure we get this logged. We would maybe like to use your track http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover for our own parody, would this be ok with you?
<ravenhood> yeah if you're not gonna sell it or something
<ravenhood> what are you going to do with it?
<IdleOne> nope
<ravenhood> i want to know what kind of parody
<IdleOne> no selling, just want to make a Ubuntu style parody it would be CC_BY-SA I imagine. I'll make sure the IRCC contacts you with details if it is decided we will use it.
<IdleOne> something that would be !codeofconduct compliant
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<IdleOne> have a read and if that is cool with you, great! if not, no hard feelings :)
<ravenhood> ok ill read it
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-09
<elky> IdleOne, i'm er... not sure you cc-by-sa a derived work which isn't.
<elky> derived work of something that isnt*
<IdleOne> elky: yeah, I don't know much if anything about licences and stuff. i'll let the smart people figure that stuff out if/when needed
<IdleOne> I just really liked ravenhood's cover and thought it would be cool to use if he is ok with it seeing how AlanBell had expressed interest in doing this parody
<elky> yeah, i'm just highlighting stuff that needs to be figured out first, before you put in the work only to find out it's unusable
<IdleOne> appreciated :)
<elky> Not to say it'd be completely unusable, but you'd not be able to assert licence protection on it.
<bazhang> sasuke> skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package   getting multiple complaints about that
<IdleOne> !info skype-bin precise
<ubottu> Package skype-bin does not exist in precise
<IdleOne> !info skype-bin
<IdleOne> bazhang: see +1
<tsimpson> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 (partner), package size 28551 kB, installed size 35232 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> yep just saw
<Pici> how pleasant
<bazhang> and now he PMs me
<bazhang> it's like #ubuntu-legalese
<bazhang> well ubuntu should support all Linux!111
<bazhang> and now Ubuntu should support all OS!!!1
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (teacher is trolling)
<ubottu> Sachiru called the ops in #ubuntu (Help, username "teacher" is being disruptive to the chat.)
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu artao (~quassel@50-50-177-185.snpr.wi.frontiernet.net extremely inappropriate commentary and quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ah kayaman. that is very familiar
<bazhang> he wanted to turn a tv tuner into a router or something like that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from xibalba)
<bazhang> ikonia, I told him repeatedly not to target users
<ikonia> I know, I saw
<bazhang> had him in PM, he refused to reply
<ikonia> I'd just given up helping him individually, and was doing other things, just got a bit fed up of the constant highlights
<IdleOne> ravenhood: Thanks for joining last night, if you don't mind parting this channel that would be appreciated. We like to keep it free of idle users.
<bazhang> <chinneseproduct> am looking for LAMP installation aid anybody with knowledge about it
<bazhang> ban dodging?
<IdleOne> sure looks like it
<IdleOne> n *!*@41.217.203.99 is banned
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> you'd think he would at least change his nick
<IdleOne> ravenhood: I am going to remove you from the channel. Don't take it the wrong way :)
<jrib> ikonia, bazhang: should chinneseproduct be banned?  Can't find it on the ban tracker
<jrib> (he's in the channel now)
<bazhang> jrib, ban dodging
<bazhang> <chinneseproduct> some sort of backbiting in this channel i detect it  don't  see me as fool
<bazhang> long time issue kayaman
<bazhang> hi chinneseproduct
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Ramtron)
<DJones> Dealt with, continually asking for support running a torrented version of minecraft for windows
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (masturbation)
<wilee-nilee> Hello is anyone watching the #ubuntu channel and user nicks and the comment associated
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-10
<bazhang>  [NiggletSausage] (~nick@c-71-226-128-177.hsd1.ga.comcast.net): Nick
<bazhang> offensive?
<bazhang> was McDickChunk as previous nick
<bazhang> * [gfdfgfr] (~drizzt@l49-18-203.cn.ru): drizzt   <---- is that LINT?
<Unit193> stalker  : jdhfr, Lint.
<bazhang> * gfdfgfr wonders if brokenness of everything in Ubuntu is related to a paid support plan prominently displayed during install
<bazhang> I bet thats LINT
<bazhang> let me check the bt
<bazhang> lint!~lax@l49-18-203.cn.ru   <----- booyah
<bazhang> <gfdfgfr> bazhang, it won't tell you anything if you're american
<bazhang> when asked a package name
<chu> Helpful advice :x
<bazhang> <gfdfgfr> bazhang, I complain about idiotic dependency handling in ubuntu. It worked without 104 dependencies in fedora
<bazhang> same old LINT
<bazhang> you know release day is getting close when the same people come back
<IdleOne> isn't he still banned?
<bazhang> thought so
<IdleOne> hello gfdfgfr
<gfdfgfr> IdleOne, ?
<IdleOne> yes?
<IdleOne> gfdfgfr: you came here, how can i help you?
<gfdfgfr> ask bazhang
<bazhang> you are +q in #ubuntu gfdfgfr
<gfdfgfr> I don't care for that irc games and have no idea what you try to achieve.
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, #ubuntu is the support channel
<bazhang> it's not for rants about the "idiotic dependency handling in ubuntu"
<gfdfgfr> exactly. that's why I expect support and not trolling
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, you are asking for support on a 3rd party application, and refuse to even answer what application as "  <gfdfgfr> bazhang, it won't tell you anything if you're american"
<chu> Pot, Kettle, etc.
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, you know the channel guidelines, and as user LINT, have had many many issues with not following them in the past
<gfdfgfr> I have no idea why you need to know what kind of application I use, and you did not explain it. that invades my privacy
<gfdfgfr> I follow guidelines
<bazhang> it's normal in support / troubleshooting  to ask for details
<bazhang> * gfdfgfr wonders if brokenness of everything in Ubuntu is related to a paid support plan prominently displayed during install
<gfdfgfr> to ask for related details, not just to know fun facts about the others
<bazhang> #ubuntu i s NOT the place for such offtopic complaints/rants either
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, so you are +q for not following the guidelines of the channel
<gfdfgfr> point me where I do not follow it. I'm polite, patient, respectful and avoid personal attacks
<bazhang> I just did.
<gfdfgfr> I don't understand what you want from me
<bazhang> no ranting complaining about " brokenness of everything in Ubuntu" would be a start
<gfdfgfr> I'm came here for support and not socializing
<gfdfgfr> ok I will not emote anything
<bazhang> or " idiotic dependency handling in ubuntu"
<gfdfgfr> what's wrong with that one?
<bazhang> I saw no support requests at all
<gfdfgfr> I asked for help with 4 issues so far
<bazhang> you refused to even name the software package you wished to install, and complained "what is this madness"
<gfdfgfr> installing 104 dependencies isn't madness?
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, it's very simple. #ubuntu is NOT the complaints and rants channel
<bazhang> what package
<gfdfgfr> it's called coolreader
<gfdfgfr> see? it is unknown in usa and english countries
<IdleOne> 104 dependencies is not madness if that is what the package requires
<gfdfgfr> IdleOne, it doesn't require as much in fedora
<IdleOne> also coolreader is not supported in #ubuntu because it is not in the Ubuntu repositories. I suggest you check the wensite/forums for that app
<IdleOne> website*
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is not fedora
<gfdfgfr> the same application depend on same libraries in both ubuntu and fedora, so that is a distro specific issue
<bazhang> for epub?
<gfdfgfr> epub and more
<bazhang> all the other formats are handled natively in ubuntu as is epub
<bazhang> so there is zero need for it, plus it's completely unsupported
<gfdfgfr> handled natively? i don't understand. and why we have that discussion in here channel?
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, to use the #ubuntu channel, you have to keep the complaining/ranting out
<gfdfgfr> I promised you not to emote anything didn't I?
<bazhang> it was *much* more than that
<gfdfgfr> ok I promise you not to 'rant'. about 'complaining' one must state issues in a support channel?
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, about what?
<gfdfgfr> and discussing with people being patronizing or using retorics to persuade me it is not ubuntu problem when it clearly is is not complaining too
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, ok
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, I'm not prepared to remove the +q at this time
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, you seem to have a hard time distinguishing support , and general dislike of Ubuntu
<gfdfgfr> and you tell you are not doing it because of my origin? right
<gfdfgfr> how can I dislike it when I use it now?
<gfdfgfr> it just don't work and I have a material proofs to it
<bazhang> people of any origin are not welcome to use #ubuntu as an attack platform/soapbox against Ubuntu
<gfdfgfr> do you want to say I invented problems I currently have????
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, plus you have a very long history of this *same* exact issue
<gfdfgfr> which exact issue? it 's new each time
<gfdfgfr> you want a screencast as proof or what?
<bazhang> the inability to understand that #ubuntu is not a rant / complaint platform
<gfdfgfr> please explain in plain language what do you call 'complaining'
<gfdfgfr> I tell my issue, people start telling me stupid things
<gfdfgfr> I tell they are wrong, you come in and call it complaining
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, perhaps IRC is not the place for you
<bazhang> askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums are much more suited you may find
<gfdfgfr> noone reads them
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, ok
<gfdfgfr> i need real help
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, that wont be in #ubuntu any time soon
<gfdfgfr> not joking by americans on foreigners
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, our discussion is over. the +q will not be removed at this time
<gfdfgfr> then whom can I inform about your special predisposition to Russian users and Russian software?
<chu> "Threads: 1,884,417, Beans: 11,651,006, Members: 1,740,431, Active Members: 30,647" oh, but no one reads them.
<bazhang> russian software?
<gfdfgfr> coolreader is ' not supported ' because it was written by Russian Lopatin for Russian People
<bazhang> he'd need to get into the ubuntu packaging team among others
<gfdfgfr> if you have issues with us tell it openly and don't play games with me
<bazhang> us?
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, please exit the channel
<gfdfgfr> us Russians
<gfdfgfr> bazhang, after you tell me where to complain about your behaviour
<IdleOne> !appeals > gfdfgfr
<ubottu> gfdfgfr, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Please part the channel now.
<gfdfgfr> IdleOne, very good
<IdleOne> Somehow, his 3rd party app not being in repos means Ubuntu is anti Russian
<k1l_> hi, can someone remove the arch-user? he is an obvious troll. thanks :)
<k1l_> ah, he left. bb
<IdleOne> k1l_: try asking them nicely not to be disruptive and maybe even helpful all the while staying on topic.
<ubottu> In ubottu, kolaracdn said: this is not off topic this could be considered a support question. how could one give or receive support if they dont even know what linux is
<ubottu> anonymous_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> Doesn't know how to change nick but knows about !op
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (obamuntu appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<mneptok> IdleOne: might as well ban all of lehigh.edu given the short length of most .edu DHCP leases. *sjrug*
<IdleOne> not fair to the rest of the school.
<IdleOne> but if he keeps it up I just might
<mneptok> i know it's not fair. but maybe we could start a discussion on their campus. :P
<AR__> hello friends
<IdleOne> * AR__ (~AR_@Dyn148115.cc.lehigh.edu) and  * obamuntu (~AR@Dyn148115.cc.lehigh.edu)
<AR__> i am at public location
<IdleOne> same person, don't lie. you are banned. Now leave this channel.
<mneptok> AR__: hi. anything you want to add to the "NIGGER LINUX" comments?
<AR__> i am at public location it was not me
<AR__> im not a racist
<mneptok> 08:14 [Freenode] -!- obamuntu [~AR@Dyn148115.cc.lehigh.edu]
<AR__> is this an official channel why is it in official namespace?
<mneptok> 08:13 -!- AR__ [~AR_@Dyn148115.cc.lehigh.edu] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<AR__> yes it is public domain name many have it
<AR__> anyone connected from large public campus
<mneptok> last i knew, Lehigh had a good CS school. go ask someone how IP addresses and DHCP leases can tie a user to a connection.
<IdleOne> right so someone across campus just happens to use the same ident as you
<AR__> yes probably
<mneptok> and same DHCP lease
<AR__> you dont know my dhcp lease unless you hack me
<IdleOne> not gonna waste time
<Pici> maybe u hack him
<mneptok> either that person is not a CS major, or Lehigh *once* had a good CS program.
<IdleOne> maybe
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1645 users, 3 overflows, 1648 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1688 users, 9 overflows, 1697 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1690 users, 9 overflows, 1699 limit))
<Pici> ikonia: well, that works./
<ikonia> he did it in #ubuntu earlier
<ikonia> can't be bothered with another round of it
<Pici> fine with me.
<ikonia> it's not a discussion based on #ubuntu earlier, it's a troll attempt
<Pici> oh, agreed.
<Pici> I wasn't complaining.
<ikonia> didn't think you where
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-11
<IdleOne> Well he got 3 out of 4 right
<Jordan_U> yekoms in #ubuntu is starting to show a clear inability to take criticism, and a penchant for giving bad (uninformed) advice.
<mrmist> does anyone fancy banforwarding fira, it might fix them?
<bioterror> Thu14:44 :: Mode #lubuntu [+b *!*~artixds@unaffiliated/fira$##fix_your_connection] by bioterror
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from paulens12)
<bazhang> where should we direct questions abou t the ubuntu hompage
<bazhang> +e
<Pici> bazhang: questions or bugs?
<bazhang> Pici, the donate page on Ubuntu.com  ( a question from +1), user nick omac
<bazhang> <gyre008> why aren't the corncobs reading /etc/environment ?
<bazhang> huh?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: do you have a Firefox shirt?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-12
<bazhang> Kheo, dodging a +q
<bazhang> got him in PM, he says "it's not me!" even though our previous chat log shows up in PM
<elky> It was his cat's boyfriend.
<bazhang> alessandro_, hi
<bazhang> alessandro_, did you have an issue?
<chu> Apparently not.
<bazhang> Kheo, this is the place to discuss it, NOT #kubuntu
<IdleOne> Kheo: you had something you wanted to report?
<Kheo> yes
<IdleOne> Please do so
<Kheo> me get banned and somebody enter my private and say me to listen..
<Kheo> and yes or no..something like that
<Kheo> he wants some money I think to let me in ?
<Kheo> I must play for getting help in #Ubuntu ?
<Kheo> pay*
<Kheo> ?
<IdleOne> Someone asked you to pay them?
<Kheo> I think so
<Kheo> no reason to ban me.
<Kheo> It's free to use #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> to follow the channel guidelines
<IdleOne> free as in no charge, yes, but there are rules that must be followed
<Kheo> me just join
<Kheo> .
<Kheo> and banned.
<bazhang> not quite correct
<bazhang> you were +q
<Kheo> bazhang is the one who wants money
<Kheo> what q ?!
<Kheo> q = money ?
<bazhang> for demanding answers and asking every five seconds
<IdleOne> Kheo: lies are not going to help. Please stop.
<Kheo> what answers ?!
<Kheo> what lies ?!?!?!?!?
<Kheo> me join the channel today. banned.
<Kheo> you friend with the one who banned me
<Kheo> ...
<bazhang> and thats what the trouble is, this time
<IdleOne> what about on the Oct 6 when you were repeating your question and ignoring the people trying to help you?
<Kheo> bazhang banning for no reason and he wants money and he's helping with unban issues ?!?!?
<Kheo> lol ?!?!?!?
<Kheo> what oct 6 ?
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<chu> Yay, let's plead ignorance. Works well.
<bazhang> there was never a request for money Kheo
<Kheo> bazhang what are you doing here you ban and "help" with unban >
<Kheo> ?
<Kheo> what !?
<Kheo> you all are friends in here..
<Kheo> ...
<Kheo> why me banned ?!
<IdleOne> because you were banned a few days ago and now are evading that ban
<Kheo> no banned never
<Kheo> me join now and banned
<IdleOne> Kheo: there are rules that must be followed to have the right to use #ubuntu
<Kheo> no evading no nothing just join the channel and get banned.
<Kheo> I flolow
<Kheo> all rules.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Kheo Please read these rules
<ubottu> Kheo Please read these rules: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Kheo> they not folow.
<Kheo> they ban everyone..
<Kheo> why banned me ?!
<IdleOne> because you were banned a few days ago and now are evading that ban
<Kheo> I do nothing..
<Kheo> what ?!?!?
<Kheo> me don't have iRC installed
<Kheo> me just install
<Kheo> ...
 * elky reads scrollback
<IdleOne> ok, well if you insist on not being truthful there is no need for this discussion to continue.
<Kheo> what ?!
<Kheo> I'm saying the truth
<elky> What in hell did I just read?
<Kheo> why you lie tell me I was banend a few days ago when I did not join mIRC ?!
<Kheo> ??!?!?!?
<Kheo> me join today and gett banned from a user who spam into my private..
<Kheo> he's friend with you ?
<IdleOne> We are all friends
<Kheo> me want to use #ubuntu for help not to be banned..
<Kheo> ah I see..you can bann all in the channel.
<IdleOne> We want you to use #ubuntu for help also, but we also want you to follow the rules
<Kheo> nothing will happen to you and your friends.
<elky> Kheo, you could try askubuntu.com
<Kheo> thanks elky
<Kheo> I will
<Kheo> IdleOne: ME follow your rules all rules.
<Kheo> me get banned..for nothing.
<Kheo> just join and banned !
<Kheo> from your friends.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Kheo Please read these rules
<Kheo> I read.
<elky> Kheo, evading a previous ban is not "nothing".
<Kheo> me very patient..and good friend with ubuntu server..I like ubuntu want to get helped.
<Kheo> what evading ?!?!?
<Kheo> what ?!
<Kheo> ?!
<Kheo> what do you mean ?
<elky> it means you changed your connection so you could get into a channel you couldn't before.
<Kheo> me not change nothing
<Kheo> download mIRC from odc and join here
<Kheo> what have I done ?!
<elky> mIRC isn't the only way to connect to irc.
<Kheo> LOL /
<Kheo> that's why I'm banned ?
<Kheo> thanks.
<IdleOne> on Oct 6 you were repeating your question and ignoring the people trying to help you. That was disrupting the channel and making it difficult for others to get help
<Kheo> me ??!?!?
<Kheo> me do not have access to internet 'till now.
<IdleOne> more lies.
<Kheo> you lie.
<IdleOne> The ban will not be removed. try askubuntu.com Please part this channel.
<Kheo> where are your proves ?
<Kheo> ?!
<bazhang> !logs > Kheo
<ubottu> Kheo, please see my private message
<bazhang> October 6
<Kheo> k k
<Kheo> Unable to connect
<Kheo> no logs
<elky> can't connect to what?
<Kheo> second link
<IdleOne> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/06/%23ubuntu.txt @ 05:42
<Kheo> do not works.
<Kheo> yes now It works
<IdleOne> There is our proof. The ban will stay. Please part this channel.
<Kheo> I can see another user with same nick I have..
<IdleOne> right, same nick!ident@ip
<elky> the second link was an old archive for other channels, as the text right before it said.
<Kheo> yes many ppl from my country download same script and use same nick if they don't know how to change.
<Kheo> where is the problem ?
<Kheo> they will get banned ?!
<Kheo> where is the rule ?
<Kheo> I can only see he has same nick as mine..
<bazhang> same level of patience too
<Kheo> if 10000 users join with same nick they will get banned..
<IdleOne> yes
<Kheo> lol ?
<Kheo> anyone can use anynick names not registred in here.
<IdleOne> Kheo: I am tired of repeating this so I will say it for the last time. The ban will not be removed. Please leave this channel.
<Kheo> why you banning me /!
<Kheo> because I have Kheo nick ?
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-ops Kheo ban evading BT 51702
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<lotuspsychje> i have a request for bot trigger, would this be the right channel?
<chu> I believe so - if not then #ubuntu-irc would also be an option.
<chu> (I have no control over ubottu, so I can't help, sorry)
<lotuspsychje> the trigger !zeitgeist in #ubuntu is empty, i tought might be interesting to add info on it like the zeitgeist purge remove, and regular zeitgeist info
<chu> Thank you. I imagine someone (who has the power) will clean it up when they come online.
<lotuspsychje> or even better create a system for users making auto requests online for triggers(if it not already exist)
<chu> Unfortunately, I imagine that would be abused.
<lotuspsychje> could make it so ops need to confirm first
<chu> Then it would just be serving the current point - i.e. someone comes in here (or the aforementioned #ubuntu-irc channel) and asks an op to add the factoid.
<lotuspsychje> true
<Unit193> You can also pm the bot and it'll be forwarded here.
<lotuspsychje> Unit193:ok thats usefull
<Unit193> !encyclopedia | For more info
<ubottu> For more info: See http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia for usage information on the Encyclopedia factoid plugin
<lotuspsychje> Unit193:so just the request ot the actual info on the bot
<ubottu> In ubottu, chu said: Hello ubottu: [test] emacs is a very good text editor.
<chu> :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Unit193> Was that all you needed for today?
<lotuspsychje> yes tnx mate
<Unit193> chu: o/\o
<chu> :p
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pkieszcz appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pkieszcz appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pkieszcz appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<IdleOne> How many nicks do you have!?
<bioterror> you mean BrokenThumb?
<BrokenThumb> I only use two...
<IdleOne> I did, but then I realised that it wasn't Mohi
<BrokenThumb> M0hi* ;-)
<bioterror> hahaha
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<Myrtti> I don't get it, I'm fine with one nickname and occasional lapse to my alter ego
<IdleOne> I have had several nicknames but I usually hang on to them for a couple of months. I don't understand when I see some people use 4-5 nicks in a day
<YDINTALVI> ooohhh, this looks so nice
<NUCLEARWINTER> dunno if this is better in english
 * Myrtti is now known as StaffRingedSeal
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<NUCLEARWINTER> Myrtti, that's a wonderful name in finnish :-)
<Myrtti> saimaannorppa ♥
<Myrtti> I've got blubber, I like fish, I'm Finnish.
<NUCLEARWINTER> norppa = kiehkuraishylje :D
<NUCLEARWINTER> Mark should name one release as saimaannnorppa ;-)
<mneptok> Ubuntu 14.10 - Succulent Salmiakkikossu
<jussi> hahaha
<jussi> mneptok: Strong Salmiakkikossu ;)
<mneptok> is there a "weaK' version?
 * mneptok thinks not
<jussi> mneptok: yeah, the new one is weaker
<mneptok> we can blame Greece
<mneptok> *shrug*
<bazhang> <paulens12> but i think windows is better for everyday use  <---- not ideal support advice
 * IdleOne makes a 900GB swap...computer becomes self aware at 20:00 UTC.
<NUCLEARWINTER> IdleOne, your computer turns into this singularity games computer?-)
<genii-around> I think only when he starts playing online pool.
<IdleOne> NUCLEARWINTER: it becomes a new form of intelligent life and it is not happy with you calling it a game. expect retaliation
<bazhang> <dell2012> how can i resize swap and extended partitions in my sda using commands in console commands?
<bazhang> explaining cfdisk to a very new user?
<NUCLEARWINTER> gksudo gparted
<bazhang> console command
<NUCLEARWINTER> if he were a "console" user, he would know the commands, or atleast find them by himself
<NUCLEARWINTER> but even tho, running gparted from terminal would also make him look cool
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> so much can go wrong with a new user in this case
<NUCLEARWINTER> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> even the advanced users likes to use gparted
<IdleOne> I don't think it is fair to assume that a "console user" would just know the commands or even to search for them.
<mneptok> "paste the parted command with args. i hate manpages and want a blame target."  <--- a wise approach, actually.
<NUCLEARWINTER> technically ubuntu doesnt have Gentoo or Arch kind of text based LiveCD environment
<NUCLEARWINTER> all the Ubuntu Live "DVD's" are desktop ones
<NUCLEARWINTER> correct if I am wrong
<NUCLEARWINTER> you have install media which is text based, but not really a live media
<Pici> oh dear
<bazhang> <dell2012> im using fedora and there is no gparted there. I know this is ubuntu but i have to register in #fedora and get an invite its alot of hazzle just to get some answers
<bazhang> D'oh!
<mneptok> can someone give me instructions? i have trouble following instructions.
<IdleOne> you need an invite to get into #fedora?
<ikonia> well considering he's already in ##linux before he said it was "invite only" suggested he's full of crap
<IdleOne> has lying become the new truth?
<IdleOne> s/lying/making stuff up/
<bazhang> #slackware for the slack
 * genii-around makes a note to start using acrocursing at every possible chance
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Gotta spread the word
<genii-around> Whups, I put "swear" instead of "curse" :-/
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-13
<jagginess> "<booger> you're all a bunch of dicks"
<jagginess> "<booger> fuck you jagginess"
<IdleOne> PM'ed jagginess and asked that he not paste that sort of stuff in here, the ops call is sufficient. he was receptive.
<bazhang> <M4dH4TT3r> hello is anyone here a op in ##ubuntu ???
<bazhang> did not know of such a channel
<IdleOne> he still banned in here?
<bazhang> oh yeah
<bazhang> oh in -ops?
<bazhang> not sure
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> augh UbuXubu
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-14
 * genii-around acrocurses profusely at IdleOne then skips away with the coffeepot
<IdleOne> bring back the coffee or I'm gonna go all !opabuse on you
<genii-around> Hah!
 * genii-around slides back in with fresh coffee, prepares a delicious mug for IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you.
<bazhang> <Caliope> good you have a Virgin HD then .. ready for Ubuntu to takes it's cherry
<bazhang> he/she has been spouting this kind of nonsense for a little while now
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu * [Caliope] (~dave@c-67-177-165-135.hsd1.tn.comcast.net): Callie Cortez  consistently offtopic, excessive inappropriate editorializing
<ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*'
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [Caliope] (~dave@c-67-177-165-135.hsd1.tn.comcast.net): Callie Cortez consistently offtopic, excessive inappropriate editorializing
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> he's not even in #debian
<IdleOne> lastlog doesn't show he was there
<bazhang> sudo nano , is it not?
<IdleOne> err yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, guys. I'm organizing OpenWeek this time, and I'd like to know if any of you is interested in running an Open Week session explaining what do you and how can you contribute to the IRC Team. The schedule is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> Will just follow the no-idle policy and ask again in #ubuntu-irc. Thanks!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1464 users, 25 overflows, 1489 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (stepto appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> he's been kicked
<jagginess> i think poedragonwarrior is trolling, calling the channel retarded
<jagginess> :/
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (bizoo)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (suttiwit)
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Jeff_Bezos)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Jeff_Bezos keeps spamming/OT)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1551 users, 12 overflows, 1563 limit))
<bazhang> <yekoms> i dont see how people are having trouble with netflix, it worked fine and i didnt change/modify anything
<bazhang> rly
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm iterested as well
<bazhang> yekoms often makes wild claims , gives oddball and/or questionable support advice
<ikonia> it's just lies
<bazhang> <yekoms> V13Axel0, i just load firefox, and goto netflix.com and hit play and max my screen and it plays. and im using ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> more of the same
<yekoms> what'
<yekoms> err, what'd i get banned for?
<ikonia> hello there yekoms
<ikonia> apologies for the ban forward
<ikonia> could we please get a screen shot of you running netflix on your ubuntu machine
<ikonia> yekoms: hello ?
<yekoms> uhm, i got banned because i didnt give you a screen shot right when you requested it?
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> the honest answer is
<ikonia> I don't believe you due to the technical requirements of netflix and I think you where giving missleading inforamtion
<ikonia> I'm happy to unban you if you can back up your claim
<ikonia> if I'm wrong, I'm happy to apologise %150
<yekoms> let me stay banned,
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> please leave the channel then
<yekoms> btw, i got two other clients, happy hunting ;)
<bazhang> so ban evasion
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubottu: !no cds is <reply>You can buy an Ubuntu CD/DVD from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd  Please consider using Torrents http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-07
<bazhang> <TripSec> am I able to use piratebay with ktorrent?
<genii> Well, they got an answer.
<bazhang> looks like the same guy that could not get magnet to work
<k1l_> * Paulus68_1 need a mod in #ubuntu server
<ubottu> Paulus68_1 called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Myrtti> and either they go silent or whatever
<Myrtti> or its paulus himself
<Myrtti> huhwhat
<bazhang> Paulus68_1, did you have some issue
<Paulus68_1> bazhang: problems in ubuntu server
<bazhang> Paulus68_1, what problems
<Paulus68_1> bazhang: Myrtti is busy with the guy
<Paulus68_1> bazhang: user Index posting links of sites he has hacked or he claims to be doing that
<bazhang> Paulus68_1, it's being taken care of; there's no need to stay here
<Paulus68_1> ok thought to leave ops open but if your prefer not then I will close the tab
<ubottu> Rory called the ops in #ubuntu (Index)
<bazhang> <Lacko> hw do i ubntu
<k1l_> can some -offtopic op take a look at that one that i already muted in #ubuntu?
<Guest62080> llift the ban
<Myrtti> nope.
<Guest62080> GUVMENT CHUTDOWN
<Guest62080> haven't you heard
<Guest62080> GUVMENT CHUTDOWN
<Guest62080> ooooh she is a little runaway
<IdleOne> busy night
<Myrtti> you don't say
<IdleOne> I did
<IdleOne> How are you Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> in need of painkillers, pizza and chocolate
<Myrtti> and some brain
<Myrtti> brain missing
<Myrtti> trying to plan a Scrum training at work
<DJones> Myrtti: Thank you for mentioning painkillers, reminds me to take diazapan
<Myrtti> mmm
<IdleOne> That is a very specific list of needs
<IdleOne> I don't have any of those items.
<jussi> Myrtti: I would happily share a pizza with you - havent eaten sincemy 6:30am porridge
<jussi> however, I think you might be a little far away atm
<Myrtti> yes, well, Hervanta is far from everywhere
<Tm_T> I disagree
<Myrtti> it's 2,50€ far away from town if you don't have a bus card...
<Pici> Please write your advice on a self addressed stamped envelope and mail it to me. Don't post here.
<ikonia> I appreciated that one
<genii> The guy seems a little ....off...
<Pici> yeah...
<ikonia> actually possibly gigahurtz,
<ikonia> zfs help
<ikonia> raid help
<ikonia> being a tool to me
<ikonia> new nickname
<bazhang> <darkXploit> sudo rm -rf /  -server
<Pici> I kicked them.
<bazhang> in #ubuntu-server
<IdleOne> removed
<genii> Sometimes I think the bot should be made to look for the command in messages and automatically do the !danger
<Pici> o
<ikonia> ok, so chaotic_good is either really really weak technically and pretending to be super good, based on what he's been saying in #bash, or just trolling (which I don't think he is)
<Myrtti> am I grumpy old git?
<IdleOne> I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that you are probably really grumpy and will kick me
<Myrtti> fair enough
<genii> Myrtti: Nah
<Pici> git status
<bazhang> Myrtti, quite young and vibrant afaict
<bazhang> remove seems not enough for the darkxploiter
<ikonia> he's had his final warning
<genii> I'm sensing lots of wubi-hate in #u
<k1l> imho wubi is just for teasing windows users.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from chaotic_good)
<bazhang> chaotic_good just seems to be spewing totally ot nonsense at this point
<bazhang> <potty> Hey Guys! My Name is John N! How yall doing?  <--- just a heads up
<Pici> where?
<bazhang> not yet in ubuntu channels, but thats his next stop
<bazhang> fn,df,then ubuntu
<genii> wth command is ll ??
<genii> ( samsita )
<genii> samsit87 rather
<jbroome> an alias for ls -l, usually
<genii> Interesting
<jbroome> and really annoying when it isn't on solaris machines.  that's apparently muscle memory now
<genii> If he's a new user then he probably isn't savvy enough to have added that alias which makes me thing he's not running *buntu but something else
<IdleOne> ll is a default alias
<IdleOne> least it is on my machine and I didn't add it
<jbroome> yeah on most modern linux distros it's already setup
<genii> Interesting, not here.
<genii> But then I have the same bashrc since 8.04
<jbroome> maybe it wasn't on centos6, i don'te see it in any of the /etc/skel/dotfiles
<Myrtti> it's on Debian
<Myrtti> no wait
<Myrtti> nevermind
<Myrtti> I fell for it
<Myrtti> I think it's a sign
<Myrtti> -->
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-08
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1694 users, 1 overflows, 1695 limit))
<GeorgeTorwell> Hello. bazhang quieted me for no reason. bazhang is a known troll from #defocus who abuses op powers constantly, can we deop him please? Its not appropriate to have him in charge of a channel where we want to project a friendly and positive atmosphere for ubuntu users
<GeorgeTorwell> Also i need to be dequieted to ask a question.
<jussi> hey GeorgeTorwell. I assume you are talking about #ubuntu? What did you say just before the quiet?
<GeorgeTorwell> yes, #ubuntu
<GeorgeTorwell> I believe I was inquiring into whether bazhang had been abusively quieting people and who opped him in the first place, since a lot of people are complaining about him in both #ubuntu and #defocus
<jussi> GeorgeTorwell: yeah, youll likely get a quiet for that, as it is offtopic for that channel (it belongs here). I can't help you with that anyway, as I dont have op rights there, so youll have to wait until someone with rights comes along
<GeorgeTorwell> ok
<k1l> GeorgeTorwell: hi
<k1l> GeorgeTorwell: you know your behaviour was not appropriate for the #ubuntu support channel
<GeorgeTorwell> k1l: hi
<GeorgeTorwell> k1l: I didnt know. But I wasn't warned, bazhang quieted me after I left. And I find it inappropriate for bazhang to be the one to quiet someone asking about his op abuse.
<k1l> no
<k1l> when you join a channel you accept the !guidelines and they do say where the  right place is to talk about your concerns. there is a bad intention in you joining #ubuntu and saying "<GeorgeTorwell> does anyone know why bazhang was appointed to op this channel?" right after joining.
<Myrtti> background you might not be aware of is that bazhang has been an op of this channel for years.
<Myrtti> well, #ubuntu, that is
<k1l> besides you are known to be trolling in other ubuntu channels like #ubuntu-women
<GeorgeTorwell> that was ages ago
<GeorgeTorwell> because I found the concept sexist and offensive
<GeorgeTorwell> and it wasnt bad itentions
<k1l> so i dont see your "good intentions" in your action you did and i will not remove the quiet.
<GeorgeTorwell> there is an email of people complaining about bazhang in #ubntu
<GeorgeTorwell> just unquiet me, I need to ask a question
<Myrtti> and what question is that?
<GeorgeTorwell> something about network-manager
<k1l> GeorgeTorwell: no, that is not how it works. you cant roll and if you need support its all fine. take the consequences of your actions.
<k1l> GeorgeTorwell: maybe you want to try the ubuntuforums or askubuntu.com for a new start in a support community.
<GeorgeTorwell> I didnt troll. I wanted to collect evidence that bazhang is an abusive op to submit it to canonical for his deopping.
<Myrtti> may I recommend askubuntu.com, it's got an excellent bouquet and very fruity flavour
<Myrtti> canonical doesn't make that decision anyway
<GeorgeTorwell> Now listen here you fat nerd fuck. I know you fail at life and this is your only chance to feel like you have power, but you'd better unquiet me right now if you know what's good for you. I can join the channel in any number of ways. You have no power, you are just a pawn.
<GeorgeTorwell> @ k1l
<Myrtti> and you think that actually helps you?
<Myrtti> seriously?
<GeorgeTorwell> Sometimes it helps to remind people that irc does not change their irl status
<k1l> GeorgeTorwell: that doesnt make it better :/ it just proves my point in not removing the mute since you say you wnat not to follow the !guidelines, code of conduct and freenode policies
<GeorgeTorwell> unfriendly antisocial neckbeards should be using arch, not ubuntu.
<Myrtti> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<GeorgeTorwell> who is the channel founder of #ubuntu
<jussi> The ubuntu IRC council, who is mentioned in the appeal process ;)
<Myrtti> Ubuntu IRC council is responsible for it, and you can find the contacts in the link on the previous factoid
<GeorgeTorwell> just unquiet me for 5 minutes so I can ask my question
<PriceChild> Wow. GeorgeTorwell what's going on today?
<GeorgeTorwell> PriceChild: bazhang quieted me in #ubuntu for investigating allegatins of op abuse he carried out in the channel and I need to be unquieted to ask a question.
<PriceChild> GeorgeTorwell: I was more shocked by some of the things you just wrote in this channel... I'm surprised!
<GeorgeTorwell> PriceChild: sometimes the truth can be shocking.
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<niko> k1l: a better mask is *!*@gateway/tor-sasl/georgetorwell
<k1l> niko: hmm, yes
<IdleOne> Myrtti: I know you can't confirm (least i don't think so) but if ~jack@unaffiliated/jack is that j4jack kid he is ban evading in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ns info suggests I am wrong
<Myrtti> yes well you are right
<Myrtti> in that I can't confirm
<Myrtti> or deny
<Pricey> IdleOne: If he's not being a dick then we all win.
<IdleOne> Pricey: true
<Pici> ahaha
<Pici> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/how-the-bible-and-youtube-are-fueling-the-next-frontier-of-password-cracking/3/
<IdleOne> our logs are being mined :/
<Pricey> Awesome.
<DJones> Hope the person who wanted their nick/comments expunged from all logs doesn't read that article
<IdleOne> lol
<ubottu> In ubottu, jose said: !no !lococuncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !no !lococuncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I know nothing about !lococuncil yet, Pici
<Pici> !no lococuncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I know nothing about lococuncil yet, Pici
<Pici> !no lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> wow - loco council coolbhavi......
<ikonia> someone who basically gamed his way into membership and tried to plagurise someone elses work as his own....ends up on the loco council
<ikonia> this "community" dissapoints me more each day
<bazhang> * [lolol] (~root@123.176.12.121): root
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> he's been doing that for several times a day now
<ikonia> python V pascal ?
<ikonia> that specific question
<bazhang> not just those two
<ikonia> $ V $
<bazhang> ruby vs. python
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> great,
<ikonia> another time waster
<jpds> http://i.qkme.me/3trz9o.jpg
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (comodo_dragon)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from comodo_dragon)
<Myrtti> "thanks gartral"
<lotuspsychje> ok reporting query from #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> <comodo_dragon> lousy nigger
<lotuspsychje> <comodo_dragon> fucking bithc
<lotuspsychje> <comodo_dragon> fuckin fagit
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> ok we get the picture.
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<DJones> I'm quite comfortable that that user shouldn't be on freenode, they've been banned in ##linux & are taking personal issues into other channels
<ikonia> and yet he's still in the channel after sending that abuse to a random user of the channel
<k1l> i think his behaviour and the report of pm abuse would satisfy a remove from the ubuntu channels, too
<ikonia> he's been like this for a long time,
 * Pricey looks in
<Pricey> Assuming nobody else saw anything apart from his msoffice+wine/iceweasel+ubuntu madness...?
<k1l> he got a ubuntu-women entry which shows his attitude quite well
<k1l> *bantracker entry
<ikonia> he's been a problem for approx 2 weeks that I'm aware of, however after his last racist and homophic abuse attack, he's been on topic and mostly polite
<Pricey> He's been a prat in /msg with me for a couple of weeks.
<ikonia> ah, so you've had reason to discuss with him too
<popey> 23:18:13 <Solo_in_Casa> Salve Fanciulla!!!
<popey> is pm'ing people on join, just booted from -uk
<popey> just fyi
<IdleOne> they were doing it in #ubuntu earlier and got banned
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-09
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<daftykins> any life in here? trolltastic action in #ubuntu
<daftykins> "Martinlemaitre"
<daftykins> no? all idle?
<daftykins> well floodbot got that guy but nobody's manning the guns.
<daftykins> ah well as useful as always
<genii> Heh, 200 linux distros
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1685 users, 0 overflows, 1685 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1687 users, 0 overflows, 1687 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (obiwanjabr0ni appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Myrtti> I don't think that really needs explanations
<bazhang> <buhman> why do I care?
<bazhang> thats not very helpful
<bazhang> also did a !bail earlier
<bazhang> dell/coleman looks to be sock-puppetry
<k1l_> jared_> Sorry Im Jared, I Can Help With Linux Problems!   <  hmm
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-10
<jared> No, I'm Jared :) There can only be ONE
<jussi> no Im sparticus!!!.... oh wait...
<Tm_T> you must mean Spartacus
<jussi> pffft, grammar pedant :P
<Tm_T> jussi: you must mean spelling
<knome> ahahah. :)
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines, and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> I wasn't telling people to not run it. I was telling you to stop being an idiot.
<Blacklite_> i got banned from ubuntu-offtopic for uttering this command  :(){ :|:& };:
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> don't be an idiot.
<Myrtti> and it wasn't a ban yet.
<Blacklite_> it was just a kick?
<ikonia> this isn't the first time though is it
<Blacklite_> first time I've mentioned the almighty forkbomb
<Blacklite_> but no, not the first time i've been kicked.
<ikonia> not the first time you've been banned though is it
<ikonia> you've been warned and TOLD to read the guidelines of the channel
<ikonia> ljl make it quite clear that if it happened again it would not be easy to get unbanned
<Blacklite_> I read them. this was not mentioned.
<ikonia> and here you are trying to destroy peoples machines
<ikonia> Blacklite_: really - you don't think trying to destroy someones session is in line with the guidelines ?
<Blacklite_> I was joking, assuming that nobody would be dumb enough to run it.
<ikonia> then you assumed wrong
<ikonia> and you've not read / understood the guidlines
<Blacklite_> did someone actually run it?
<ikonia> it doesn't matter, it's your intention
<ikonia> and you've been told about the rules of the channel MANY times now
<Blacklite_> my intentions were 100% benign
<ikonia> yet you appear to keep breaking them
<ikonia> lets be honest - it's time you found somewhere else to "chat"
<Blacklite_> may I remind you that the same thing was mentioned by someone else mere seconds before?
<ikonia> no
<Blacklite_> I was just trying to give you guys a good chuckle. that's all.
<ikonia> ljl unbanned you at 14:22 explaining about the guidlines, at 15:19 on the same day you where swearing, you broke the rules 20 minutes after being unbanned, now you do this sort of thing
<ikonia> I think it's time you went to another channel to "chat" as it's clear you cannot follow the rules of this channel
<ikonia> sorry not 20 minutes, but you get the point
<LjL> Blacklite_, since i am responsible for unbanning you, i feel obligated to ban you again now, as i can't believe you were being "benign" even after a !danger factoid was given, making it entirely clear that such "tricks" are not appreciated. The only reason the other people didn't get a warning, I believe, was that their command was a bit more obscure and people had a harder time recognizing it as dangerous.
<ikonia> ahh you're active, super,
<Blacklite_> so, because mine was waaay more obvious, it makes it worse somehow?
<Blacklite_> that makes no sense
<LjL> Blacklite_: the guidelines and CoC are a framework, which one is supposed to apply common sense to. You showed a lack of ability or willingness to do that. The current ban will only be removed after we get confident your attitude has changed, which is now very unlikely to take a short time.
<LjL> Blacklite_, I don't think I ever mentioned making anything worse.
<Blacklite_> The only reason the other people didn't get a warning, I believe, was that their command was a bit more obscure and people had a harder time recognizing it as dangerous.
<Blacklite_> this implies that because my command was not obscure and totally obvious that I got in more trouble than the other guy.
<Blacklite_> which makes no sense.
<ikonia> Blacklite_: look at the fact
<ikonia> Blacklite_: you got banned after multiple warnings - ljl gave you the guidlies, unbanned you and explained the warnings
<Blacklite_> the fact is, i'm being persecuted for a minor joke.
<Myrtti> wrongdoings of others don't justify yours
<ikonia> Blacklite_: you then swore a LOT straight after being unbanned
<ikonia> Blacklite_: you got away with that - you then start dropping fork bombs
<ikonia> so your overall behaviour - is unacceptable
<ikonia> after multiple warnings
<Blacklite_> that's dumb.
<ikonia> and thats why you can't use the channe;
<ikonia> channel
<ikonia> you think following the rules is dumb
<LjL> Blacklite_: this decision is final. please part now.
<Blacklite_> Sorry for wasting your time.
<Blacklite_> goodbye.
<LjL> @mark Blacklite_ Banned again after he dropped a forkbomb in #ubuntu-offtopic and dropped it again after !danger. He doesn't appear to understand what I've told him, given he argues it's "dumb" that he got in "more trouble" than the other guy giving a bad command.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U_> ikonia: I don't know where you're going with lixd but it looks to me like thier main problem is that they're trying to install grub legacy. Looking up grub legacy error codes might not lead them to the proper solution of installing grub2.
<ikonia> it depends on the problem
<ikonia> finding out the actual problem he's got seems the most logical approach
<ikonia> then you can find a solution, be that installing grub2 or fixing grub1
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I seriously doubt that fixing grub legacy is a solution, it looks like they found an old guide for installing grub-legacy and tried to follow it (hence the "I needed to apt-get grub").
<ikonia> that's not what he said
<ikonia> he said it was a clean install
<ikonia> suggesting it's either an older distro or an upgrade
<ikonia> which is why I want to know the real problem
<ikonia> but it's hard as he's telling lies, so he maybe telling lies about a clean install
<IdleOne> Not everybody is capable of going from A to B to C. Sometimes people need to be told how to do B before they can understand A.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: It could also be that they started with an entirely different booting problem, then came to the error 17 after trying to fix it without realising they were using an outdated guide / remwmbering old ways.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: that's not what he said, but sure it's possible
<ikonia> however as I said he appears to not be being honest, so it's hard to know
<ikonia> he said "it's a clean install and won't boot" - that to me does not suggest he's gone off and done things such as install grub1 or anything like that, but I don't trust his reasoning
<ikonia> Jordan_U: ok, so it's 13.04 - so it should be grub2 so it suggests he's not being straight about what's going on
<IdleOne> or maybe he is telling the truth as he understands it.
<IdleOne> badgering him and calling him a liar is not getting him any closer to a working install
<ikonia> who's badgerig him
<IdleOne> you did.
<ikonia> how did I badger him
<bazhang> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<IdleOne> by repeating multiple times to look up the error code and saying that he isn't telling the truth.
<bazhang> what!
<ikonia> IdleOne: that is fact
<bazhang> ah 5.10
<ikonia> IdleOne: he needs to look it up so we can move forward, and he keeps saying he has, but then he's not, so he's not telling the truth
<ikonia> in the same way he's saying it's a clean install - but doesn't appear to be
<ikonia> if you want to advise people without knowing the genuine status of their machine, go right ahead, I'm not
<IdleOne> what does it matter if he knows what the error code is, right now the priority is to get him back to a working install. He can learn about the error codes later.
<ikonia> it does matter if he knows what the error code is
<ikonia> so that we can help him
<ikonia> or I'll have to look it up
<ikonia> all he had to say was "no, not done that"
<IdleOne> All you had to do was look it up right quick and you would have been able to get him sorted by now probable. instead you got a user who is frustrated and doesn't know how to get his computer working.
<ikonia> I would look it up if he said "nope" but as he said "yes" I asked him what it is
<ikonia> and as it turns out he's not being honest, doing any leg work himself, you'll notice I've backed away and not helped any more
<Jordan_U> ikonia: There are terrible guides that will say that error 17 is a peoblem with the MBR much like he explained, and provide a (wrong for him) solution like he's trying to attempt.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: he's not saying anything, just it's a problem with error 17
<ikonia> you're welcome to jump in and help hi
<ikonia> him
<ikonia> I tried to find the information out from him, failed, I'm not helping hi
<ikonia> m
<ikonia> you're welcome to dive right in
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I find things like boot info script to be the best way to determine the state of a machine as users have a lot of misconceptions whwm it comes to booting.
<ikonia> I disagree on that, I don't like the script, but if it works for you, get him to run it and help him out
<Jordan_U> I've learned what info I can trust from it, and it's faster and easier than having them run all the commands I'd like on my own.
<Jordan_U> But it certainly has issues.
<ikonia> I don't think it's a bad tool, I just don't like it personally
<ikonia> things can always be improved, but it's just not how I like the information, so I don't use it
<K1rk_2> Hi, I'm banned from #xubuntu for excess flood ("k1rk")  Can this be lifted now that I've resolved the issue?  Thanks!
<Myrtti> done
<LjL> K1rk_2, in the future please don't enrage Picard
<ikonia> make it so
<DJones> ikonia: You're only allowed to say that if you've shaved your head
<ikonia> it's pretty short at the moment, so I can get away with it
<DJones> :)
<ikonia> I'm more like riker at the moment with my beard
<ikonia> so I'll just lean on things a lot and not really do a lot of work
<DJones> Reminds me of a couple of weeks ago, was reading a star trek/X men crossover book, laughed at the comment about Picard & Xavier meeting & the comments about how they looked
<ikonia> a mirror.....
<DJones> Not quite, but crossover universes
<ikonia> fyi: I'm at my parents next week, so if you are around, I maybe able to buy you lunch/drink/$something
<DJones> Sadly, won't work, I;m being taken to Newcastle on Saturday for the week by wife & parents-in-law
<ikonia> amazing timing
<DJones> Going to Newcastle can never be good timing :)
<ikonia> ha ha, I actually need to pick something up from Newcastle too funny enough
<ikonia> so I also need to make that trip
<DJones> If its something that can be picked up next week, I;m sure I could arrange to do that and drop it at your parents as a halfway point
<ikonia> sadly, not that easy
<ikonia> but a kind offer
<DJones> No probs
<DJones> I know Newcastle is one hell of a long way from me, and you're a hell of a lot further south
<ikonia> yeah, an easyjet flight seem the logicl fix for me
<ikonia> it works out about £45 so cheaper than driving/train etc
<DJones> Sounds good apart from the luggage allowance
<ikonia> well, it's actually excempt thanks to Easyjets musical instrument policy, so as long as I notify them 7 days before flight that I will need locker / non-hold storage for non-luggage, it's free :)
<ikonia> same as golfclubs
<ikonia> golf clubs even
<DJones> I'm not driving up so doesn't worry me, I can sleep/read/audiobook all the way up
<DJones> Thats great from a discount airline
<ikonia> the only way to travel, be a passanger
<ikonia> DJones: it's a loop hole from when stellios ran it, they can't close it, I did read up on it for some reason,
<ikonia> people are abusing it a lot, putting things in glof bags, sealing the lid and saying it's clubs
<DJones> Can't complain about that
<ikonia> well, it means I get to take things for free, so I'm happy, and I'm not abusing it, as it's the correct usage of the correct policy
<ikonia> but I do know someone who took his windsurfin kite thing in a huge golf bag case for free instead of £120 in the hold
<DJones> This is always assuming we get up there, my wife is at her mums at the minute trying to stop her mum having a breakdown
<ikonia> ah, complications
<DJones> Very complicated family
<DJones> Certainly too much to discuss in a logged channel
<ikonia> yes, I stopped there for that very reason
<DJones> No worries
<DJones> At times, I think back to the pre-marital life, there was my parents, me and dogs
<ikonia> simpler times
<ikonia> I often ponder the same
<DJones> This is my current relaxation http://dancol2012.wordpress.com/ 1st video, my dog & parents new puppy
<ikonia> quite a coat on the black and white dog
<DJones> And _NO_ you can't have the ball
<DJones> Yeah, all show dogs, so brushed & bathed in an inch of their lives
<DJones> Black one is Oscar which is mine, he's dads won best of breed at crufts multiple times, grands is top winner at crufts ever, to me Oscar is a pet dog and thats how he gets treated, part of the family, does whats needed
<ikonia> wow, good breeding then
<ikonia> I didn't know you where a dogs person
<Pici> dog!
<DJones> Very good breeding, sadly oscar doesn't win as much as he should, I think probably because my 70+ year old parents are showing him so can't get the right reaction out of him
<ikonia> cxI like his dads name
<DJones> Pici: Glad you didn't say cat, dog would have gone balistic
<ikonia> "I"
<DJones> Riff?
<DJones> Thats pet name
<DJones> I wanted to call Oscar "Tux" but was overuled
<ikonia> no the Ch, Demeliews Dark Moon..."
<DJones> Yeah, pet name is Riff
<ikonia> some odd names there "Aualita Class Act With Corydon"
<Pici> breeding names are weird
<ikonia> causing me to have a chuckel
<ikonia> chuckle even
<Pici> They're like Ubuntu version names.
<DJones> First part of the name is normally the breeders kennel name, middle bit is the dogs own name, last bit is the kennel name the dog has been sold to
<ikonia> interesting
<DJones> So for OScar, Rossavon was the breeder, Tuxedo is is kennel name & Dancol is our kennel name
<DJones> You end up putting the three together for the full kennel name
<DJones> Pici: Ubuntu version names are a lot simpler
<K1rk_2> thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-11
<ionutica-99> help me
<TardarSauce> with what?
<ionutica-99> I have no voice in #ubuntu
<ionutica-99> it always says cannot send to channel
<ionutica-99> can anybody tell me why?
<ikonia> how did you know to join this channel ?
<ionutica-99> well I saw this text document while googleling "Cannot send to channel #ubuntu"
<ikonia> which document
<ionutica-99> this one /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ionutica-99 hjphykvblpoj
<ionutica-99> oops
<ionutica-99> sorry
<ionutica-99> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-August/000265.html this one
<ikonia> wow an account that's 6 minutes old
<ikonia> have you used any other accounts in the past
<ikonia> (nicknames/account names)
<ionutica-99> some, I had some connection issues back then
<ikonia> what other nicknames did you use ?
<ionutica-99> all that start with ionut , ionut_ , ionut__ (I couldn't log in because of the connection issue I think)
<ionutica-99> can you cancel those
<ikonia> I'm just searching for the problem at the moment
<ionutica-99> ok
<ikonia> ahh i think I see why
<ikonia> you changed nicknames
<ikonia> can you please /part the #ubuntu channel for a moment
<ionutica-99> well I had to I tried every password
<ionutica-99> on the nick ionut
<ionutica-99> and it rejected them
<ikonia> ok, please /part ubuntu for a moment (stay in this channel)
<ikonia> ok, now join #ubuntu please
<ionutica-99> ok
<ionutica-99> great it works
<ikonia> there you go
<ionutica-99> One more thing
<ionutica-99> I have a photoshop cs6 license that I don't use can I donate it to ubuntu(for artwork and such)
<ikonia> not really no
<ionutica-99> i'm leaving this channel now
<ikonia> ok
<DJones> ikonia: After the conversation last night, I may be around next week, holiday may have to be cancelled due to mother-in-laws illness, won't know until later today or even tomorrow morning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mijn said: !htop is a graphical (ncurses), interactive version of top. it can display running processes, per-core cpu utilisation, memory usage, process tree, also allows modifying nice values and sending signals to processes. http://htop.sf.net/
<ikonia> DJones: I will let you know when I come back then
<DJones> No probs, I have no idea what will be happening, could even be hospital visiting in the evenings the way things sound
<ikonia> concerning, thats why I'm also here
<DJones> Hope things improve for both sets of families
<ikonia> yeah
<bazhang> heads up on gasman in +1  (aka icmpv6)
<ikonia> TardarSauce: you may want to look at -women too
<ikonia> and forums
<Pricey> ikonia: bah still going on?
<ikonia> nah, after some racial threats he parted
<ikonia> sent some abuse in pm then went quiet
<ikonia> hit #ubuntu-women, #ubuntuforums #networking (got banned) and has been quiet
<ikonia> all fine now
<Pricey> Hmm well afaict they've stopped so that's something. ping me asap if they start up again.
<ikonia> looks all fine now (thank you though)
<TardarSauce> yeah I'm not on my usual IRC machine as the vm isn't for some reason reachable
<TardarSauce> so I can't really do much at the moment
<TardarSauce> sorry
<TardarSauce> (hence nickchange too)
<ikonia> useful to know
<TardarSauce> that's why I'm only on subset of channels too
<TardarSauce> it's rather annoying.
<WordOfGod> you guys need to seek the lord forsake your way you need to seek the christ repent from all your sins
<h00k> They just hit #u-o too
<TardarSauce> now?
<h00k> yeah.
<h00k> WordOfGod
<k1l> <repudiate> Does anyone here have Ubuntu?
<k1l> i think the use was kind of noticeable before
<k1l> *user
<bazhang> <MangaKaDenza> and I think I accidentally uninstalled python
<bazhang> that cant be good
<ikonia> it doens't happen
<ikonia> as it depends on too much / too much depends on it
<ikonia> so it would take a fair bit of effort
<bazhang> yeah and he's a huge network troll, so no surprise
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> never seen the nickname before so not aware
<bazhang> thats like I accidentally removed glibc
<ikonia> yes, it would take some effort
<bazhang> <MangaKaDenza> DONGS!
<Pricey> bazhang: where was that last big from?
<Pricey> Ah #ubuntu too, hmm.
<bazhang> he followed that with some all caps nonsense: "I tried again and the magic happened" or the like
<ikonia> I suspect the real problem was just the steam repo causing a conflict
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> could we consider an offtopic factoid and a no-topic factoid
<ikonia> eg: something should go to offtopic, some things should just "stop"
<Pici> like !stop
<ikonia> not quite
<ikonia> as it's not STOP THIS NOW !!! as !stop suggests
<ikonia> more an !offtopic = join offtopic, it's nice to chat !nontopic = this topic is not part of ubuntu's channel topic, please stop it
<ikonia> as pointing some off these stupid comments to #ubuntu-offtopic as a holding pattern for just crap seems not a good move
<ikonia> but we don't have a better factoid
<DJones> I would have thought that !o4o might be the best currently available factoid for cases like that
<bazhang> true but the second o is -ot
<LjL> ikonia, was that related to the !ot call of the moment, or what? because Ubuntu using upstart seems like a perfectly appropriate thing to mention in -ot
<bazhang> LjL, the user was correcting ikon ias spelling of ubuntu and upstart
<LjL> ah
<bazhang> behelpful would work I suppose
<LjL> eh, i'd say that's a kind of thing that's best dealt with individually, see !scope
<bazhang> or !dontgothere
<LjL> yeah well you could debate which factoid is most appropriate for the job at hand for days, or you could just tell the person "by hand" :P
<Pici> how about !shutupalready ?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> ubottu, shaddup
<bazhang> what!
<LjL> i don't see what's wrong with telling the person "by hand"
<LjL> just say "by hand", or make a !byhand factoid if you want
<Unit193> ubottu: shaddap
<ubottu> :X
<bazhang> bwhaha
<DJones> I'd agree that a !nontopic factoid may be useful, !nontopic is Certain topics (see !o4o) are not appropriate to the Ubuntu channels, please discuss them in channels outside the Ubuntu channles, you may find a more appropriate channel by using the !alis factoid
<DJones> With spellings corrected
<bazhang> dontUjudgeMe wfm
<Pici> LjL: because this isn't just for us to use.  Its for those helpers who think that -offtopic is the catch-all place for things that aren't on-topic for #ubuntu
<DJones> If I sound harsh tonight apologies, just had to cancel a weeks holiday for the next 7 days due to a family illness
<bazhang> starhunter needs a !u
<bazhang> thats egregiously bad text spk
<DJones> However the upside of no holiday is I may suggest getting a new tablet for my wife with the money we save not going away
<genii> Did anyone else besides me get an email from j4jackj ( Jack Johnson ) about his K-line?
<Corey> That's kind of adorable.
<Pici> genii: not I.
<Myrtti> awwww.
<Pici> And nothing pending in either of our mailing lists.
<genii> http://securepastebin.com/go/retrievePost.action?id=9628  coffee
<IdleOne> that is sweet
<IdleOne> also not so secure now that you put it in the public logs
<Myrtti> why you'd bother encrypting it and pasting both link and password on to a public channel is a big baffling
<Myrtti> but oh well
 * IdleOne gives genii more coffee
<genii> Someone would need to be looking through logs to find it, and we only have ops and bots in here right now so I figured it was pretty safe. In a week it will be gone anyhow
<IdleOne> your lack of paranoia scares me.
<IdleOne> hehe
<Myrtti> wha
<Myrtti> thewha
<Myrtti> no, can't brain
<Pricey> Wow.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-12
<LjL> i, for one, could never have guessed the password was "coffee"
<bazhang> whodathunk
<icesword> hello
<icesword> how do you launch terminal in 12.04
<icesword> hello
<icesword> !terminal
<icesword> you GUYS banned me
<chu> To be honest, just looking at the condition under which you were banned, it's no surprise you were banned, and I honestly don't see it being removed.
<IdleOne> icesword: you are banned and the ban won't be removed. this is not a support channel, try askubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums. Please part this channel now.
<icesword> you suck idleone why you kick me
<chu> Because there is a no idle policy in this channel.
<icesword> now you only want money and ubuntu
<chu> The fact of the matter is, your ban will *not* be removed. As such, there is no point for you to be in this channel.
<icesword> idleone you are lacking the patience and affections of being volunteers
<icesword> now you only want money
<IdleOne> icesword: We don't have time to waste on these games. Please leave this channel now.
<icesword> Bazhang fuck die
<chu> Mature.
<IdleOne> @mark icesword #ubuntu See ban 57358 and comments/attitude in -ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> chu: Please change that ban forward to a straight ban in -ot. We don't need to waste more time on this person.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (rrykua)
<Myrtti> isn't byobu nowadays by default tmux+goodies?
<Unit193> Was pretty sure, but they need to update the apt description, it's not apt.
<icesword> hello
<icesword> can i speak now
<icesword> in ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-13
<bazhang> <RoboC0der> any body can help me to resolve my issue in kernel programming?
<bazhang> ROBO-kernel
<bazhang> now cleans rooms twice as fast
<Myrtti> ban?
<ikonia> auto ban, webchat...
<ikonia> didn't notice
<Myrtti> yeah, it took me a while to notice it was floodbot
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> still sleepy
<ikonia> not at all, it was a good spot
<ikonia> I totally missed it
<bazhang> <Wug> popey: are you still there? googling intensely maybe, or perhaps using your vast neckbeard to scan man pages?
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> no, he's using his sideburns for that
<popey> ☻
<popey> SIDEBURNS OF POWAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!
<bazhang> oopsie ! popey's in here!111
<topyli> there's a band in finland called Flaming Sideburns
<topyli> i bet they sell gold every time just for the name
<ikonia> there must be a better channel other than #ubuntu for the default IRC client to point at in ubuntu
<ikonia> pretty much zero questions are anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> "how do I setup my router"
<ikonia> "how do I install mate"
<bazhang> "how do I IRC?"
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> golden
<jussi> ikonia: we could set up #ubuntu-doorman :P :P :P :P :P
<IdleOne> what we would need in #ubuntu-doorman is a smart bit that can redirect users after they ask their question
<IdleOne> bot
<Wafamde> WINDOWS IS THE BEST!!! :D
<bazhang> * [Guest60993] (~doe@pool-74-103-155-240.phlapa.fios.verizon.net): john
<bazhang> troll detected
<DJones> Removed once under BT 57752
<DJones> After a warning about nickspam
<DJones> And enough nonesense
<ikonia> just to remind people that fixmywifiplz isn't actually running ubuntu but some raspbian version.
<Myrtti> right.
<ikonia> not sure why he's sticking around other than to appear to try to push buttons
<ikonia> too many people trying to be a problem, I'm going to do something else
<k1l_> chemist (~chemist@188-230-252-205.dynamic.t-2.net) aka [chemist^] is logged in as chemist^ ban evading for more drama
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> if someone could
<Myrtti> I cant
<bazhang> <likemike> the gui is so terrible that it makes me to vomit
<bazhang> another upvote for unity
<ikonia> didn't we ban bzshells as a host provider ?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-06
<ubottu> hateball called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu awm Random spamming of links
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu awm Random spamming of links
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Having issues brining up the bantracker here.. can anyone else see it?
<k1l_> working here
<Asus1> elky, how are ye?
<elky> who are ye?
<Asus1> elky, i had sex with your husband rww
<ubottu> Asus1 called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (i love you elky)
<genii> HSF again
<genii> @comment 64401 Abuse of !ops, inappropriate behaviour for the channel, possible stalker. Most likely recidivist HSFPlus
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 64402 Continued after being warned and previously removed. See 64401
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 64403 Angered by previous ban just prior in #ubuntu+1, profanity, verbal abuse, etc
<ubottu> Comment added.
<elky> now in -motu
<genii> He knows I don't have +o there, that's why
<elky> he knows i don't
<genii> @comment 64404 Repeated !ops abuse in multiple channels. See also 64403, 64402, and 64401 for details.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 64406 Spamming profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-07
<FTMichael> I had connection issues and was just banned from #ubuntu_offtopic ... can I get an unban please? :/
<Pici> sure
<Pici> FTMichael: you're all set.
<FTMichael> Thanks Pici. :)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (btodd (complaints from many people in the channel about this user including PMs))
<genii> DJones: I wonder now what the PMs contained.
<DJones> No idea, but enough is enough
<genii> Yup.
<DJones> Actually, probably should have just pointed them to bing.com
<genii> I was going to suggest "a search engine" ;)
<DJones> Heh,multiple requests to stop & continuing suggests to me that they'd continue no matter what
<bazhang> <Ajkthx> who you calling nerd, nerd?
<Ajkthx> so how do i get unmuted from your super-serious ubuntu channel
<k1l_> !guidelines | Ajkthx first take at least 10minutes to make sure you read the guidelines
<ubottu> Ajkthx first take at least 10minutes to make sure you read the guidelines: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ajkthx> k ill be back in 10 miuntes
<Ajkthx> minuts*
<Ajkthx> FUCK
<Ajkthx> minutes*
<Ajkthx> oh sorry, language right
<k1l_> Ajkthx: ok. i make it ban in #ubuntu right now, since you clearly show now intention to follow the guidelines but only want to stirr up trouble. dont come back before 24hrs to try to talk about that ban
<Ajkthx> i dont need 24 hours though to read bro, it's in english and english just so happens to be my native language
<Ajkthx> so i can read pretty fast
<Ajkthx> ill even take notes okay?
<Ajkthx> can i just skim?
<Ajkthx> can anyone lend me a pen?
<Ajkthx> i think i forgot mine at home
<Ajkthx> ill just ask the teacher then
<Ajkthx> hey k1l, can i borrow a pen to take notes?
<IdleOne> Ajkthx: Please tell me a joke, nothing with cursing or sexual content.
<Ajkthx> yo momma so fat she went to the movie theather and sat next to everyone
<IdleOne> hah, old one but funny
<Ajkthx> yo momma so fat she sets off car alarms when she runs
<Ajkthx> yo momma so fat her blood type is pepsi
<IdleOne> yo momma so fat when she asked her teacher what letter came after X and the teacher said Y. Your momma said, CUZ I WANNA KNOW.
<IdleOne> and stupid
<IdleOne> because being fat doesn't necessarily make you stupid
<Ajkthx> inaccurate, k1l is living proof that both of those things are connected
<Ajkthx> SICK BURN
<IdleOne> How about we keep away from the personal attacks
<Ajkthx> why, this guy already hates me and probably wont ever unban me
<Ajkthx> not like it matters anymore
<Ajkthx> he's pretty srs biz about ubuntu
<IdleOne> yeah, we all are
<Ajkthx> it's just strings of code, it's not a lifestyle
<Ajkthx> relax
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is busy enough as it is, it really doesn't need any idle chatter going on also
<IdleOne> so, yeah. You need to go now.
<genii> It's the same guy who was trying to do the fake ghetto-talk crap the other day in #u since he was bored
<genii> yoloswag420
<k1l_> genii: hey, he is banned in -offtopic already.
<k1l_> that is the reason he didnt went to offtopic with his offtopic as asked several times.
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> Hm
<k1l_> but no coffee for me. leaving for sleeping now, gn8 :)
<genii> I'm also gone soon
<IdleOne> night k1l_
<swagondeezhoes> rude
<IdleOne> yes you are
<swagondeezhoes> how?
<IdleOne> first by using that nick
<IdleOne> second by joining here and wasting our time
<swagondeezhoes> how is this nick rude
<IdleOne> third by making me have to tell you this that you should already know
<IdleOne> because if you had read the guidelines I wouldn't have to tell you these 3 things. Now 4 with this last statement
<valorie> hilarious when trolls prove themselves to be trolls
<valorie> not
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-08
<zetheroo> finitoo is spamming me in the #ubuntu channel ... "free shows .... " etc ... :P
<ikonia> lets see
<zetheroo> it was in personal chat window .. not in the main ..
<ikonia> yeah, I got it from my test drone account
<ikonia> all sorted
<zetheroo> thanks ;)
<k1l_> <MasterPiece> Hey! One Spammer is here! Kick Out She : user : cutegirl99
<k1l_> can someone confirm?
<ikonia> nothing in my test account
<ikonia> however there are notes on cutegirl previously
<ikonia> (not cutegirl99 though)
<MasterPiece> Hi, one Spammer bot is in #ubuntu with "cutegirl99" account
<ikonia> we are looking at it at the moment
<MasterPiece> Are you know what is the message in Spam?
<ikonia> not at the moment
<ikonia> but it doesn't really matter
<MasterPiece> ok, Can I left here?
<ikonia> cool
<ikonia> thanks for your help
<MasterPiece> YW
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (killjews)
<genii> When this crap starts it usually goes on all day
<genii> I wonder if cyberdine will actually go to -ot
<Jordan_U> I think they will. Let's see how good my crystal ball is.
<Jordan_U> :)
<genii> Good call
<Pici> can anyone make sense of IRBIS?
<bazhang> he's speaking multiple languages
<Pici> Is he making sense in any of them?
<Ajkthx> wait, what's going on?
<Pici> Ajkthx: I am an operator.  Is there something that we can help you with?
<Ajkthx> i was told to come back in 24 hours yesterday after i read the guidelines and whatnot to get unbanned from ubuntu
<Ajkthx> so im here, 24 hours later
<Ajkthx> ...
<Pici> Sorry, my ban log access is not working at the moment.
<Ajkthx> so am i permabanned?
<Pici> I'm looking for another op to take a look at this for you.
<genii> Ajkthx: I have reviewed the logs of that day and believe that you can probably be unbanned now. Please remember that the main #ubuntu channel is for support of Ubuntu only and not other distributions.
<Ajkthx> k
<genii> Ajkthx: Try to enter again perhaps 2-3 minutes
<Ajkthx> okay. it still says im unbanned right now
<Ajkthx> banned*
<Ajkthx> sorry
<genii> Ajkthx: Work took me away for a bit. You should be able to enter now.
<Ajkthx> ah, thanks
<genii> @comment 64419 Reviewed, ban lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Ajkthx> genii
<Ajkthx> im unbanned from the channel but it looks like i'm not allowed to speak
<ikonia> I see the proble,
<ikonia> problem
<ikonia> one moment please.
<ikonia> Ajkthx: you should be fine now
<Ajkthx> it still says i can't send to channel
<ikonia> you've left the channel
<ikonia> join the channel and try
<Ajkthx> im in the channel
<ikonia> ok, you're back now and it still says you can't send to the channel ?
<Ajkthx>  Set by phunyguy!~vortex@unaffiliated/phunyguy on Fri Sep 05 21:41:30 2014
<Ajkthx> <Ajkthx> test
<Ajkthx> #ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<Ajkthx> <ilhami> ikonia, show off :D
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> try now ?
<Ajkthx> did you see it
<ikonia> my fault
<ikonia> yes
<Ajkthx> thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> Ajkthx: if you're all working and fine now, would you mind /parting this channel incase others need help please ?
<phunyguy> erm?
<phunyguy> oh he pasted a bunch of junk
<ikonia> where ?
<phunyguy> [17:26:44] <Ajkthx>  Set by phunyguy!~vortex@unaffiliated/phunyguy on Fri Sep 05 21:41:30 2014
<phunyguy> I set the topic I guess
<phunyguy> he just grabbed that in the paste
<ikonia> where did he paste that ?
<phunyguy> about 10-15 lines ago..
<phunyguy> in here
<phunyguy> was just wondering why I got highlighted
<phunyguy> sorry, didn't mean to confuse
<ikonia> no problem
<genii> @comment 64310 Will not unban.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 64312 Will not unban.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 64314 Will not unban.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> It's from all that !ops nonsense the other day
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-09
<elky> whut is going on in -ot?
<Unit193> valorie: Would you be interested in setting  +q *!*@185.14.112.2  in #kubuntu in order to stop that?
<Unit193> Up to you, of course.
<valorie> you've been a multi-chan op a lot longer than I have
<valorie> what does your gut tell you?
<valorie> to me they seem just silly kids who will soon move on
<Unit193> Gibberish, tons of nick changing, etc.  Just there to caues noise.
<valorie> yeah, I guess
<valorie> hmmm, that didn't stop them changing nicks
<valorie> I guess I could kickban them, but that seems a bit harsh
<valorie> and not friendly
<Unit193> Quiet is slightly less harsh perhaps, and does prevent /nick changing.
<valorie> I think they had more than that one IP
<valorie> oh, well
<Tm_T> nick changes aren't that big of an issue as long as the nicks aren't problematic
<Unit193> Several users every couple seconds
 * Unit193 shrugs.
<valorie> it was 10 or 15 of them though, doing it every 30 seconds
<valorie> each
<valorie> quite annoying
<Tm_T> indeed
<Unit193> Still 7 left (same host, same username), but they're quiet.
<valorie> I think they made a couple of their own channels and are happy
<valorie> silly teacher
<ubottu> Wizard called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> @comment 64317 Reviewed, will not remove.
<ubottu> Comment added.
 * genii makes more coffee
 * Pici eyes CryptoCracker 
<genii> Pici: Yeah, that was kind of weird.
<Unit193> PottyTheShitter (~Asus@73.4.219.53)  ?
<IdleOne> hfs
<Unit193> Looked like it.
<genii> He kept me busy the other day.
<Pici> k1l: that sort of mask doesn't stop the user from coming back from a non-webchat source.
<k1l> Pici: that is  chanserv.py auto-mask
<Pici> *!*@188.80.194.223 would have been sufficient.
<Pici> thats silly
<k1l> and i am quite sure the ip bans didnt work last time i tried for the webchats
<k1l> and the "chanserv can see through cloaks" doesnt work, too
<genii> any one have ops in -classroom ?
<Pici> genii: Ubuntu members do.
<genii> k
<Unit193> k1l: Sure it does.
<genii> Hm, looks like bans in there don't go to ubottu so I don't get a reference number to comment them by
<Unit193> Only channels ubottu is in.
<Unit193> So, you'll have to remember to remove it too.
<genii> They still go in the bantracker?
<genii> Oh, of course not
<Unit193> ubottu doesn't see them, so nope.
<genii> <smacks head>
<ubottu> Unit193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> I just realized after I asked :)
<rww> k1l: It does if you do *!*@12.34.56.78 or *!*@12.34.0.0/24 or whatever. *!*@12.34.* doesn't work.
<k1l> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-10
<alejandra> hi
<bazhang> <redsuser> Hello, my name is Borat
<bazhang> <robingood> any nonjews here?
<bazhang> PMd him
<DJones> Ah well, they lasted even less time than I expected for a racist troll
<DJones> bazhang: Any response?
<bazhang> * Anuska have a ubuntu nude!
<bazhang> wth
<bazhang> DJones, some otr requirement to PM with him
<Jordan_U> Maybe a reference to the old wallpapers?
<DJones> Give anuska a minute, they don't seem to have been an issue in the past
<bazhang> minus80 has a buggy ubuntu
<bazhang> @random surprised shocked
<ubottu> shocked
<DJones> bazhang: Just point robingood to -ops which is loged, if they don't like that, enough said, bye
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> he quit or was klined not sure which
<DJones> Is it a full moon?
<bazhang> it's flip out for no reason day
<genii> @comment 64464 Profanity in Spanish
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> I get the feeling we're going to see some more of these from different IP
<genii> Trying a different tactic now
<bazhang> <Guest94105> avete per caso windows 8.1 preattivato?
<bazhang> warez?
<k1l> yep
<kcj> Might just want to check offtopic.
<genii> Yup
<kcj> Thanks.
<genii> Maybe i shouldn't have been flippant but it was getting late. Then everyone joined in anyhow though
<chu> At the very least, he hasn't responded since.
<genii> Spoke too soon
<chu> :'(
<genii> I have to go soon but there's enough ops awake in there now ;)
<chu> Heh, thank you genii :)
<bazhang> thomas1961 aka hfsplus is making the rounds
<ikonia> @ignore *!*@73.4.219.172
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-11
<ubottu> Thomas1961 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Thomas1961 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Pici nooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)
<valorie> while I was out, in #kubuntu:
<valorie> [17:22] --> goodjobopers (~GNAA@windows.virtual.infrastructure.g17media.com) has joined this channel.
<valorie> [17:22] <goodjobopers> incest is best - put your sister to the test
<valorie> not good news to see gnaa in any capacity
<valorie> I don't remember how to add that to the db
<valorie> ~4 hours ago, so no rush
<Flannel> valorie: @mark
<valorie> right, but the order to list the stuff
<Flannel> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
 * valorie adds this to the cheat sheet
 * valorie didn't kick the person though, as I was away
<Flannel> Unacceptable.  We're going to have to dock your pay.
<valorie> ah, still in chan, so I can still do it
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu goodjobopers | ~GNAA@windows.virtual.infrastructure.g17media.com said: incest is best - put your sister to the test
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu goodjobopers|~GNAA@windows.virtual.infrastructure.g17media.com said: incest is best - put your sister to the test
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu goodjobopers|~GNAA@windows.virtual.infrastructure.g17media.com said: incest is best - put your sister to the test
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> thank you Flannel
<Flannel> valorie: If they're still around (for a lookup), you can just do nick and it'll automagically grab the host.
<Flannel> So you know for next time
<valorie> so I could have left out the bit after the | ?
<Flannel> Yes.  (The | in the command is an "or", you use nick OR hostmask there
<valorie> and I should have done the @mark first, then kickbanned
<valorie> ok
<Flannel> I don't think that matters
<valorie> I suppose if they are in only that chan, it will matter, but otherwise not
<Flannel> I think ubottu will do a whowas if they've left the network entirely (leaving a particular channel, or all channels, still doesn't mean you're gone from the network, but you could be)
<valorie> k
<MasterPiece> YoLtA -> Spamme in #ubuntu
<MasterPiece> YoLtA -> ***Spammer*** in #ubuntu
<MasterPiece> How Can I become voiced?
<Unit193> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/LaunchpadOperatorApplication and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu ochiottes said <ochiottes> libreSSL: i forgot something: fuck you and your fucking autistic attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> release in 10 days or so?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, hggdh said: !no br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hggdh> tsimpson: nope, no factoid edit
<tsimpson> hggdh: try after @login
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<hggdh> !no br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> tsimpson: ah :-) thank you
<tsimpson> fwiw, k1l_ you have access to but your edits are restricted to be done in this channel only
<k1l_> tsimpson: ok, thanks
<bazhang> <detjm> terrorists PM me
<DJones>    /kill detjam
<DJones> Enough said
<phunyguy> full moon tonight?
<Thomas1961> how can i score with a grandma?
<Thomas1961> k1l, how can i score with a grandma?
<genii> On it.
<genii> @comment 64483 "How do I score with a grandma", previously same behaviour. Possible ban evasion. 64484 is just the removal number for this ban.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Thomas1961> @comment 64484 "noob"
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-12
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Freen0deAdmin (threats and abuse))
<TheClitCommander> whats up
<TheClitCommander> !ops
<ubottu> Digipeng called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<valorie> what a delightful nick
<valorie> sheesh
<TheCLitCommander> !ops
<TheCLitCommander> I am the clit commander
<valorie> @mark #ubuntu-ops TheCLitCommander !ops / I am the clit commander
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-05
<Yehai> bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave DJOnes FlannelKing funkyHat Guest47262 kloeri lhavelund mneptok nhandler phunyguy Pici tonyyarusso valorie    YO, WHY I AM BANNED FROM FREENODE
<Yehai> bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave DJOnes FlannelKing funkyHat Guest47262 kloeri lhavelund mneptok nhandler phunyguy Pici tonyyarusso valorie    YO, WHY I AM BANNED FROM FREENODE
<Yehai> bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave DJOnes FlannelKing funkyHat Guest47262 kloeri lhavelund mneptok nhandler phunyguy Pici tonyyarusso valorie    YO, WHY I AM BANNED FROM FREENODE
<bazhang> icesword innit
<Unit193> I don't know, but he didn't like me. :(
<bazhang> yeah its him
<Unit193> FlannelShirt.
<eighteenonwh33ls> Oh neat
<eighteenonwh33ls> Am I here to get lectured?
<eighteenonwh33ls> Hm.
<eighteenonwh33ls> This isn't productive for me...
<eighteenonwh33ls> I'll just circumvent the ban ^-^
<eighteenonwh33ls> ciao
<Unit193> Jordan_U: ↑
<valorie> right, I banned someone from freenode
<valorie> not
<rww> !discuss =~ s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (see above)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (KaliLinux)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (kali-linux please ban this idiot)
<DJOnes> Asked them to stay on topic & pointed out its not a chat channel, subsequently left
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #kubuntu (einfinity is trolling)
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #kubuntu (please kick einfinity)
<popey> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<popey> we should probably fix that :S
<bazhang> !outyet
<ubottu> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<bazhang> w00h00
<bazhang> oh
<genii> !isitout-#ubuntu+1
 * genii goes back to the coffeepot
<Pici> !-isitoutyet
<ubottu> isitoutyet is <alias> isitout - added by tsimpson on 2010-04-28 12:45:55 - last edited by Pici on 2015-10-05 14:20:25
<h00k> wait,
<h00k> what month is it
<Pici> octber
<bazhang> o
<k1l> octobear :)
<genii> 10th month
<h00k> 10, oh, it's releasing the 22nd.
<h00k> I panicked for a second.
<genii> Yep
<bazhang> unleash the party
<h00k> I'm so far out of touch with releases and "what's new" these days :'(
<bazhang> systemd has acquired the su
<Pici> poke me on the 22 if I'm not paying attention, or via twitter/email if I'm not here, and I'll update all the ubottu things.
<Caden> who banned me?
<cadenr> ok its me from another pc.... testing....
<k1l> hi cadenr Caden
<cadenr> both pcs aere on but i cant see everything thats happening on other pc
<cadenr> they on same channel
<k1l> do you know why you are banned?
<cadenr> not really... it was last night
<cadenr> (my time) XD
<k1l> !guidelines | cadenr
<ubottu> cadenr: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cadenr> i have it open on other pc
<cadenr> i spent time looking on how to get unbanned
<k1l> please make sure you re read them to get a clue what behaviour we do accept and what we dont want in the ubuntu community
<cadenr> i was there for help on my partitions tho
<cadenr> people started making random chat and moderator told them to stop then i was banned. i definatley tried to stay out of it
<k1l> yes, the logs tells me you started with a own support issue but then made a lot of offtopic and spamming which resulted in you beeing removed
<cadenr> ...
<k1l> 2015-10-03T01:14:13 <caden__> IN 5 SECONDS SPAM CINNAMON!!!!
<cadenr> lol
<k1l> with spamming you "CINNAMON" afterwards.
<cadenr> only 2 times
<cadenr> i think
<k1l> ok. is this now clear that this is not a suitable behaviour in a tehcnical support channel like #ubuntu?
<cadenr> ummm.. im only eleven :)
<k1l> age doesnt matter
<cadenr> 0-0
<cadenr> WAITAMINNIT!!! i msg-d u earlier didnt i
<k1l> other user coming for help to #ubuntu and needing help but you spamming the channel doesnt matter if you are 11 or 51.
<cadenr> i dont know much about ubuntu so i was there for help, not to help others. :P
<k1l> #ubuntu is a place for users getting help. for chatting we do have other channels. if everyone is chatting there will be too much noise in #ubuntu. that is distracting.
<cadenr> i understand, but were getting off track
<k1l> you showing you understand the guidelines and will follow them in future is not getting off track
<cadenr> i meant talking about my age (yes is my fault)
<k1l> did you re read the guidelines?
<cadenr> i have them here and i am reading now
<cadenr> i just read the entire freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<k1l> then please read this too since its the once additionally for the ubuntu channels http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cadenr> ok
<cadenr> i read it (i didnt know about pastebin at the time)
<k1l> ok. so can you please keep the chat and the malicious behaviour like spamming out of the channel in future?
<cadenr> yes i promise
<k1l> ok, i will remove the ban then. please stick to the guidelines in future, dont waste your second chance. thanks
<cadenr> no, thanks 2 u
<cadenr> ok, goodbye i am going to close the windows
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-06
<genii> @comment 69456 Inappropriate nick, trolling arch vs ubuntu
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 69458 Racist trolling
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> <tomek_> dont work
<bazhang> I miss the old !work factoid
<bazhang> a bit snarky, but not that bad
<genii> I tend to agree
<Unit193> Pretty awesome, it was.
<bazhang> that was the age of de-fun-ifacation of all the factoids
<bazhang> during the reign of JUSSI XIV
<valorie> what did it say?
<valorie> the !work
<bazhang> dont work? does it lay around all day? stay on irc? and some other funny
<Unit193> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> haha
<genii> Got changed to !details
<Unit193> valorie: There were some wonderful factoids.  I believe only one remains.
<Unit193> !42
<ubottu> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<genii> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines, and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<valorie> lol
<genii> Maybe a few.
<bazhang> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<Unit193> !opabuse
<ubottu> Leave the ops alone!
<bazhang> there used to be some for various opers as well
<genii> !hi or !hello seems to have been removed also
<ubottu> genii: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> from #ubuntu yeah
<Unit193> !hi-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<genii> Not sure why, seems pretty innocuous
<Unit193> genii: Overuse.
<genii> Hm
<huscurian> Ops, !defrag link is dead
<DJOnes> Looks like the domain It certainly is, website linked in the factoid has lapsed & is up for sale, may be worth changing the link to http://askubuntu.com/questions/1090/why-is-defragmentation-unnecessary unless somebody can see a better link
<k1l_> <A124> IDK. Noone helped me with anything so far on this channel.
<k1l_> maybe its because he is ranting all the time and saying he will use other distros or making a better one himself
<bazhang> heh yeah
<bazhang> his last two posts yesterday filled my entire hexchat screen
<bazhang> <Unkown> are you doing 32 64 bit thing right
<bazhang> sounds like emacs
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-07
<genii> Jordan_U: Well, that was entertaining
<Jordan_U> The combination of ubottu not replying to @comments when you haven't @login'd first, and ubottu accepting a comment ending in ", 30 days" but not actually setting that duration leads to me having bans build up, which is rather annoying.
<genii> Jordan_U: I get the idea sonvirgo is installing Chromium from elsewhere than repos .. "slow due to Chromium site" ...
<Unit193> Jordan_U: There's at least @duration.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Yes, which I use when I periodically check for bans for which I took steps to set a duration, but no duration was actually set.
<Unit193> Yeah not sure what's up there, but ah well.  Thanks for checking up on them.
<Jordan_U> You're welcome. I try not to be the object of ire when #ubuntu's ban limit starts getting close :)
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Would it be difficult to add a warning that you're not @login'd yet to ubottu's requests for @comments? (Or to not require explicit @login before @comment?)
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Well, in my case I never use @login, I've added my hostmask to ubottu.  I don't believe your IP is static though.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Indeed it's not.
<Unit193> It'll ignore @comment as it's set to ignore commands from users it doesn't know.  When you @login it checks the status of your nick with Services, and then logs you in.
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Though at least your IP hasn't changed this year.
<bazhang> qwebirc etc seems to be bot
<Pici> fyi bug 1500768 might cause some issues for people today, looks like its not possible to install libpython3.4 currently.
<ubottu> bug 1500768 in python3.4 (Ubuntu Trusty) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500768
<k1l_> who needs python anyway ;p
<Pici> Hey, this is pretty good argument for not switching to python3 ;)
<k1l_> bad it was a SRU. :/
<Pici> deleting the package so many hours after the release has probably left a lot of systems in an inconsistant state.
<Pici> libpython3.4-stdlib is at the newer (broken) version on one of my servers, but since it was deleted I can't install install libpython3.4 because the older version requires the same version of the stdlib package.
<daftykins> soo, what are the chances of being unbanned from #ubuntu? :)
<genii> daftykins: I've just finished reading the log of it, seem like you were a bit cranky that day. Remarked to a user the equivent of "you should have googled it before coming here" and then got testy with bazhang when you were called on it.
<daftykins> yeah, the latter portion was definitely the worst of it - unbeknownst to him though, the user in question i knew from #ubuntu-discuss
<daftykins> so knew it wouldn't go down badly
<daftykins> i find bazhang's conduct as an op pretty terrible in general, so getting so bluntly told the rules after so many years in there was a bit frustrating to say the least :)
<daftykins> but all told i shouldn't have called him what i did - i was even surprised i typed it when i woke up and saw it!
<genii> daftykins: Whatever your personal feelings regarding specific individuals, try to keep it civil in there. I know you already know the rules and code of conduct  etc.
<daftykins> *nod*
<genii> daftykins: I'll unban you in the next half-hour or so, as work allows
<daftykins> ty sir, no need for a rush, as i'm away from tomorrow anyway
 * daftykins departs \o
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-08
<bazhang> @random emacscool HURDcool
<ubottu> HURDcool
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> criminy
<bazhang> jak has to be doing that intentionally
<k1l> its obviously a ro filesystem. but i dont have the pacience for that user now
<bazhang> <jak2000> i try change the permission to 777 but get same error:
<bazhang> he knows an awful lot to miss on such basic details
<k1l> <mahingoc> digitsm: hi chump     typical leaseweb proxy user
<bazhang> @random wurst emacs
<ubottu> wurst
<bazhang> ikr
<k1l> <destred> is there a beauty channel on freenode?
<krabador> some of you online now?
<krabador> i'm an #ubuntu-it irc op , and i would to know if international 15.04 repos have some problem today
<Unit193> Pici: Actually caps lock did him in.
<Pici> Unit193: the other stuff didn;t help
<Unit193> Enter is 1 minute, caps lock as well as a few other offences are 3.  FWIW.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-10
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows that channel for ubuntu repos issues?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (danilo_ xdcc spam)
<ubottu> ioria called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> hello farhan_
<farhan_> hell
<farhan_> hello
<ikonia> I've removed you from the channel #ubuntu and forward you to the channel #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> I did this because you kept repeating the same question over and over in #ubuntu
<farhan_> my english is weak
<ikonia> I understand that maybe a problem
<ikonia> that's why I forwarded you here
<farhan_> so you all tell me more
<farhan_> bye
<ikonia> farhan_: if you want to get help with ubuntu/kubuntu you need to read the information given to you, and if you need more info, ask for more info
<ikonia> don't just keep blindly repeating the same question over and over
<ikonia> do you understand what I'm saying to you ?
<farhan_> yes
<farhan_> bye now i am going
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, julian-delphiki said: !ops prictlesz is pming people in here, insulting them.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-11
<ubottu> MasterCard called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Somebody my friends died this morning and they went to hell)
<phunyguy> tonyyarusso: it's HFSPLUS
<tonyyarusso> lovely
<phunyguy> that's why I didn't respond to it.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jophish_ said: ubottu: thanks, #test is a little quiet. There should be a bot in there to repeat things perhaps
<h00k> w/in 2
<h00k> woo
<h00k> 13:16 [~tredcuter] why are you a pile of trash
<h00k> that's nice. I got a /query.
<tsimonq2> .
<tsimonq2> hey, just wondering, I was told to ask here, does anyone know silver.bullet from the Ubuntu support mailing lists? Is he on IRC? I am just curious, so this has no sense of urgency
<tsimonq2> or is this not the right place to ask this...
<gdhsdmnshgafewae> siebenhundertsiebenundsiebzigtausendsiebenhundertsiebenundsiebzig
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-10
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: You're editing factoids with the wrong syntax.
<Unit193> !ninjas-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> ninjas is yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa: we need your attention!
<Unit193> !no ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa: we need your attention!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<Unit193> !ninjas-#kubuntu-devel
<valorie> it's come to my attention that adding a tail to santa's nick would be good
<valorie> so santa_
<valorie> Unit193: ^^^
<Unit193> valorie: Can't do it, that'd be effort!
<Unit193> !no ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<valorie> oh thank you very much
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, I forgot <reply>
<SonikkuAmerica> And apparently poor santa has a tail :(
<valorie> someone else must own "santa"
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193 - I'll keep that in mind. !no factoid is <reply> newtext , right?
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Usually, though sometimes that's not used.
<SonikkuAmerica> In what cases would it not be used?
<Unit193> !+deluge
<ubottu> a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<SonikkuAmerica> >cliekt
<Unit193> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<seednode> Bittorrent also has two "r"s
<seednode> while we're correcting
<Unit193> I didn't touch it!
<Unit193> !-deluge
<ubottu> deluge has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-12-28 20:42:49 - last edited by Pici on 2008-10-20 13:08:40
<Unit193> !deluge is <sed> s/torent/torrent/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<seednode> now s/cliekt/client/
<Unit193> seednode: Naaah, that one is fun! ;)
<Unit193> Do you even have editor rights?
<Unit193> !deluge is <sed> s/cliekt/client/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<seednode> I have no idea, haven't tried much
<seednode> I'm just here to subtly manoeuvre chat out of unsafe waters as needed
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh nuts, it says I need a client with Opus support. Great.
<seednode> Huh, does your mobile one not support opus?
<seednode> sec
<SonikkuAmerica> The Android client apparently doesn't.
<seednode> try again
<seednode> Disabled forcing opus
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<SonikkuAmerica> come join us on Mumble!
<SonikkuAmerica> oh wow, wrong channel :P
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (God\Armageddon fanatic alert)
<ubottu> debkad called the ops in #ubuntu (God\Armageddon)
<ubottu> debkad called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest95782)
<k1l_> uh, barfod is bad news.
<Pici> why?
<Pici> It looks like they accidentally pasted the nicklist.
<k1l_> like the accidentally 10 bantracker entries from 2015?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-11
<bazhang> ugh sorry Flannel I hit enter just as I saw your message
<Flannel> No worries.
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, cscf said: !dd is a tool for copying binary data.  syntax: " dd if=/input/file of=/output/file " . triple check locations! On 16.04 and higher dd supports "status=progress" to show progress.
<k1l> !dd
<ubottu> In ubottu, cscf said: !dd is a tool for copying binary data.  syntax: " dd if=/input/file of=/output/file " . triple check locations! It can be used to write ISOs to USB's.  On 16.04 and higher dd supports "status=progress" to show progress.
<k1l> seen a lot of users beeing connected from @gateway/shell/matrix.org/ now.
<Pici> hrm
<k1l> ah, the user now said its riot/matrix.
<valorie> some people in KDE are trying it out
<Pici> It would be nice if they actually knew they were joining freenode/#ubuntu though.
<valorie> since it bridges IRC <> matrix
<valorie> and supposedly works on phones
<valorie> odd that they are joining #ubuntu though
<dax> The front page of riot.im is a Directory. It sorts by user count.
<dax> Unsurprisingly, #ubuntu is at the top.
<valorie> huh
<dax> (it's not current users, it's... some weird metric like count of users seen or something? idk)
<dax> and by users i mean irc+matrix both
<valorie> sure, because riot.im is only one of the ways to use matrix
<dax> I know. k1l said they were using riot, so I went with riot.
<dax> I'm rather aware of matrix.org thanks to staff stuff.
<dax> (turns out the number is matrix.org users in the channel plus all IRC users it's ever seen because IRC users never leave the room from the POV of the IRC gateway... lol)
<Unit193> Bridges are crap anyway.
<wxl> !language | Unit193
<ubottu> Unit193: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<valorie> I like the Telegram <> IRC bridges
<valorie> but tastes differ
<wxl> true
<wxl> some people have bad taste
<wxl> and others don't :)
 * valorie sticks her nose in the air and glances around the channel
<Unit193> wxl: That's pretty much the worst factoid now, fwiw.
<wxl> Unit193: oh? what's the best one?
<valorie> !ping
<valorie> huh, I thought we had pong
<wxl> !marco
<ubottu> pong!
<valorie> lol
<wxl> ubottu: you're mixing metaphors, now
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * valorie goes to make ubottu a cup of coffee
<Unit193> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<wxl> ubottu: don't worry, i didn't
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> !trump
<wxl> XD
<valorie> she has LAG
<wxl> and she knows how to use it
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-12
<bazhang> lots of very similar matrix.org clients joining
<valorie> I wonder who was spreading the word recently
<valorie> shouldn't be many KDE folks since it's just in testing
<bazhang> looks like their website has some kind of portal
<bazhang> whatever the case they are constantly quit/joining
<hggdh> indeed.Truckload of them
<valorie> yes, they have a web client as well as standalone, mac and android
<dax> huh, we disappeared out of the riot.im room list
<k1l_> getting a lot of massjoins and quits from that riot/matrix service
<ikonia> yeah, I'm wondering about that
<ikonia> all mass exit at the same time
<ikonia> is there an admin contact for that shell provider
<ikonia> as thats one of the requirements for that shell provider to use ubuntu
<Pici> I'd imagine that freenode staff have that info.
<Pici> fwiw, kiwii has the same problems every once in a while
<k1l_> riot.im   but i still dont get what riot is at all
<ikonia> one of the standards we set was ubuntu team must be able to reach out to their admins
<k1l_> now massjoin of matrix shell users again.
<ikonia> what does the [r] mean I wonder after their names
<k1l_> i guess its [m] for matrix.com
<k1l_> *.org
<k1l> !dd
<k1l> <ubottu> In ubottu, cscf said: !dd is a tool for copying binary data.  syntax: " dd if=/input/file of=/output/file " . triple check locations! It can be used to write ISOs to USB's.  On 16.04 and higher dd supports "status=progress" to show progress.
<k1l> anything why we should not add that factoid? maybe add a hint to ddrescue?
<k1l> to use dd to create a live usb pendrive is often suggested in the channel since it doesnt change with the bootloader of the iso, like unetbootin etc do.
<dax> ikonia: elky and I both have contact info for them
<dax> k1l: to oversimplify, matrix.org is a federated chat protocol like xmpp that can also bridge to other protocols (like xmpp can)
<dax> k1l: and riot.im is a web client for it
<elky> They're quite responsive about problems
<dax> but feel rather beta-ish, so I'm unsurprised they're having connection issues
<k1l> dax: does it stay at this mass joins/quits?
<k1l> ah ok.
<elky> I helped them identify a security problem and they had it fixed in hours
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-13
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (gosports)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (harlmee)
<ubottu> orlock called the ops in #ubuntu (hawkings)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #xubuntu (hawkings ban requested)
<dax> ubuntu.com is updated with 16.10, no ubuntu-announce@ post yet tho
<Pici> o?
<Pici> I forgot about that
<Pici> non-LTS releases aren't as exciting as they used to be.
<dax> indeed
<dax> there it goes https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-October/000213.html
<Pici> no yakkety is <reply> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<Pici> I'll update the config vars too...
<Pici> Do we want to change the default !info behavior?
<k1l_> it was always the latest release, iirc
<Pici> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-15ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 577 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<dax> Pici: ubottu is not identified to NickServ and thus can't get into #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> I expect she didn't autoretry after the hub maintenance this morning; I think services were down during that.
<Pici> dax: she should be back shortly.  I gotta run for a doctor's appt, but I'll double check when I get there.
<Pici> oh, nm
<dax> danke
<gry> 09:36 [freenode] [abmares(~abmares@197.129.24.191)] hello
<gry> 09:37 [freenode] [msg(abmares)] Hi abmares :)
<gry> 09:38 [freenode] [abmares(~abmares@197.129.24.191)] Did you know something about ISLAM, the fastest growing religion in the World ?
<gry> 09:39 [freenode] [msg(abmares)] I have heard of it yes :) pretty controversial stuff but I don't take on because it makes too many assumptions about the Creator
<gry> 09:42 [freenode] [abmares(~abmares@197.129.24.191)] you can visit this site to have more information : http://www.islam-guide.com/
<gry> I think that needs a nuke. Sits in #ubuntu with me and not other channels, so far.
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not an op in there but I'll take a look
<gry> Ah, you op one of the #ubuntu-* channels but not #ubuntu itself? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, k1l_ beat me to it
<SonikkuAmerica> yeah
<gry> Thanks k1l_. Have a nice day you all.
<k1l_> gry: alright thanks. i kicked that user. you might want to report to freenode staff too if it continues
<SonikkuAmerica> gry didn't see that, he left
<SonikkuAmerica> I should apply for main channel op-ship, but I'm not in there often enough anymore.
<SonikkuAmerica> and I need to set up Ubuntu in a VM again :)(
<k1l_> wait? you are not running ubuntu as main OS?
<k1l_> /kickban SonikkuAmerica
<k1l_> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ikr? I'm running Arch with Deepin desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> I have Windows 10 (for *those* programs) and TrueOS in VMs
<SonikkuAmerica> but not UBuntu
<wxl> i see something that might be work a kickban
<SonikkuAmerica> I have TrueOS installed because I'm looking to install GNOME in it
<wxl> 1549 <+SonikkuAmerica:#ubuntu-ops> I have Windows 10
<SonikkuAmerica> /stab wxl
<Unit193> wxl: He runs Bash on Windows in it, that count? :P
<SonikkuAmerica> ^
<k1l_> hehe i do too. and i have only broken that 3  times yet :)
<dax> i run windows 10 and gentoo
<SonikkuAmerica> I will only go back to  Windows full time if (a) I build a dedicated gaming rig or (b) I can successfully install GNOME on Windows using the WSfL
<SonikkuAmerica> (and don't tell me I need systemd either, because there is a GNOME build using eudev)
<dax> ewwdev
<SonikkuAmerica> ^
<SonikkuAmerica> European Union dev
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-14
<bazhang> kde clocks twenty!
<ikonia> ?
<k1l_> and kde re releases kde1 :)
<ikonia> is it really 20 years since kde started ?
<popey> feeling old now
<ikonia> quite
<seednode> Feeling quite young now
<Pici> that sounds about right to me.
<ikonia> vccccccc``````wF eeeeeD         eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerr```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<seednode> cat?
<ikonia> exaclty that
<ikonia> exatly
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> (that was me)
<dax> excatly
<ikonia> bravo
<genii> heh
<genii> dax: Is there some way to get a list of the variable substitutions the bot knows about?
<genii> ( like, $curStableNum, $curDevel,  and so on)
<dax> genii: I use https://web.archive.org/web/20120720015950/http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Variables
<genii> dax: Ah, thanks!
<Pici> genii: also: /msg ubottu config list plugins.encyclopedia
<Pici> Theres other config things in there, but the ones that are substitutions are kind of obvious
<ikonia> ]\jkkkkm
<genii> more cat typing detected
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @btlogin
<wxl> everytime i see the nick sodomy, i cringe. i kind of feel like that's a bit inappropriate. thoughts?
<ikonia> it just seems like it's meant to cause "shock"
<wxl> so you would agree that it might be wise to ask the individual to choose a different nick?
<ikonia> your call
<ikonia> I'm not going to make a fuss over it, but it's not really a nice way to introduce yourself to people, and not really in the spirit of ubuntu's rules,
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i think i may just send him a message and offer some friendly advice
<valorie> a bit inappropriate?
<valorie> TOTALLY inappropriate
<valorie> change it or leave, would be my message
<wxl> sent a message with that message
<Unit193> Asking nicely is more likely to get a favorable response.
<valorie> you mean rather than immediate punching in the face? I'll remember that, Unit193
<valorie> <3
<sodomy> Hello.  I'm here as requested :)
<wxl> I invited sodomy here as he does not agree that his nick should be offensive.
<wxl> I'll let him make his own case, though.
<sodomy> Well, i've already made it once... I've got to do it all again?
<wxl> i'd rather not speak for you, especially considering i don't agree :)
<sodomy> I do not believe a simple english word - which is NOT a swear word - can be considered offensive.
<valorie> not a swear word, no
<valorie> a sexual act
<sodomy> Sexual acts aren't 'offensive' in their nature - they are natural and accepted in discussions within a normal community.
<sodomy> Also, I'm only lurking in /1/ ubuntu channel - I rarely speak or draw attention to  myself.. the only way people could be offended is if they study a nicklist (and who does that?)
<sodomy> I also don't think it's offensive.  It's more shocking to people than actually offensive.
<sodomy> (which is it's intent)
<wxl> Your intent with your nick is to shock people and yet you're concerned when someone asks you to leave because of that nick?
<wxl> That's certainly not considerate, which is CoC #1.
<sodomy> Shock, not offend.
<wxl> And shocking people is considerate?
<wxl> Is it respectful?
<sodomy> Not considerate in itself, but it is also not inconsiderate.
<wxl> Is it cooperative?
<sodomy> There's middle ground.
<sodomy> It's neither respectful or not.  Again, middle ground.
<wxl> Do you think people are negatively affected by it?
<sodomy> If wxl cooperative?  How does your nick say 'cooperation'? :)
<wxl> My nick refers to my name.
<wxl> I'm pretty sure no one is negatively affected by that, but maybe.
<wxl> If my nick was genetalia, though, that might not be the case.
<sodomy> I don't believe anyone is negatively affected by my name, because it's just a word.  A word that may initially shock them, but that shock would last a mere second.
<wxl> So-called swear words are also words, and yet you don't seem to question whether or not they negatively affect people.
<sodomy> wxl: But you've still not said how your nick is cooperative - which is a standard you want to hold mine to.
<sodomy> Because swear words are designed to *offend*.  Shocking is not offending.
<wxl> What's the difference?
<valorie> really
<wxl> Because I'm neither shocked nor offended by many swear words.
<sodomy> And many people are not shocked or offended at this word.
<wxl> And yet many are.
<sodomy> And many are by swear words.
<wxl> And that's why the continued use of it is inconsiderate.
<wxl> Just as with the swear words.
<wxl> Furthermore, the subject of sex is something that is recommended by the guidelines to avoid. It is because of this reason.
<sodomy> As I said, I do not believe the word is offensive by any reasonable standard of judgement - it is shocking, sure, but shock is something people don't mind inconsiderate.. they just accept it.
<sodomy> s/mind/find/
<wxl> Does anyone else agree with this logic? I'm more than willing to accept it, if so. Otherwise, I'd advise to just leave the Ubuntu channels and have fun shocking people elsewhere.
<sodomy> I'm just trying to back my corner... not be pissy here.
<valorie> I do not agree with this logic. The intent is to shock, which is the opposite of what we want in our community
<wxl> I agree.
<valorie> anyone else here agree with sodomy?
<genii> It's also not a very family-friendly word, which is one of the criteria we go by when deciding what nicks are approriate or not.
<wxl> sodomy: so far, you have not managed to convince anyone of your logic. that said, would you be so kind as to concede?
<sodomy> Well, if I don't i'm just going to be kicked anyway.
<sodomy> Is #ubuntu logged?
<wxl> Yeppers
<sodomy> Then - and I don't mean this in the pissy way - if you want me out, please kick me with a kick message which reflects my objection to my name being offensive.
<sodomy> I just want it logged as to the fact i'm being removed from the community unwillingly.
<genii> That will already be in the logs for this channel
<valorie> from this vantage point, you are removing yourself from the community
<valorie> you don't want to follow community standards
<sodomy> But the fact you kicked someone who hasn't caused any issue in the channel itself (and has actually helped a couple of people), will not be.  And I just think it needs to be 'on the record' that i'm being removed even though i've caused no offense (none has been reported to my knowledge).
<valorie> an offensive nick IS an issue
<valorie> or you would not have been asked to change it
<sodomy> I'm not trying to be intentionally pissy here.  I just want things recorded.
<wxl> they'll be recorded for all irc ops to see
<valorie> untrue, from the evidence I've seen
<sodomy> Trust me, if I was being pissy you'd have kicked me from here long ago :)
<valorie> you've not changed your offensive nick yet
<sodomy> And I will not.
<valorie> and you're now making veiled threats to be "pissy"?
<sodomy> How have I made a veiled threat?
<sodomy> All i've ask for is for a kick to be done with a kick message reflecting my objection that my name is offensive.
<sodomy> I have no choice but to accept you want me out of your 'community' even though i've done nothing wrong.  I'm just asking for it to be done correctly.
<wxl> done on #lubuntu
<wxl> i'm not in #ubuntu so i'll leave it up to the rest of you
<wxl> finally, would you please leave this channel, sodomy ?
<sodomy> I was only in #lubuntu.
<sodomy> Sure.
<wxl> thanks
<valorie> so polite
<valorie> weird
<wxl> pretty weird
<wxl> but that's the way ideologues are
<genii> When it some nick like that, you can take the family-friendly argument. "Would it be appropriate for your young daughter seeking support for their *buntu to be directed to an area where people use names which describe sexual acts?" etc
<wxl> i already tried that
<wxl> his argument was "if a 13 year old is on the internet, they've seen far worse"
<genii> There's some merit in that, but still not enough.
<valorie> imo "protect teh children" is a rather feeble argument
<valorie> however, he said his intent was to shock
<valorie> 'nuff said
<wxl> yup
<wxl> well he got what he wanted XD
<wxl> when i was younger, i probably would have made that same stupid argument
<wxl> based on that, i told him that while i agreed with him ideologically, i would hope he'd understand the simple practicality of being considerate
 * genii wanders off to get ready for Toronto Blue Jays vs Cleveland Indians
<wxl> go tribe!
<wxl> (not really, but i am from cleveland, so)
<genii> heh :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-15
<bazhang> wiatin for the cubbies to clinch
<bazhang> they usually just clench
<bazhang> was tsimpson involved with the KDE project
<bazhang> has gtxbb been an issue previously
<bazhang> not been seen for around 64 weeks now
<SonikkuAmerica> Why am I taking Ubuntu support questions at 10 of 2 AM ET? :P
<dax> because you're a nerd
<SonikkuAmerica> I knew it :P
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, I was playing NationStates :P
<dax> heh, i haven't touched that site since high school
<SonikkuAmerica> I found the sports section. Never going back. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> dax: They don't use Jolt anymore; they have their own, phpBB-powered, forums
<dax> nice
<SonikkuAmerica> !-live
<ubottu> live aliases: live cd, livecd - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:24:06 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-11-10 23:48:29
<SonikkuAmerica> CD, huh?
<dax> they're these round things we used to store data on
<dax> probably before your time
<SonikkuAmerica> Really? :)
<dax> still useful as bird deterrants
<SonikkuAmerica> aye
<SonikkuAmerica> !no live is <reply> The Ubuntu Desktop ISO image is a "Live image," which means it can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, SonikkuAmerica said: !no live is <reply> The Ubuntu Desktop ISO image is a "Live image," which means it can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
 * SonikkuAmerica shoots AtD
<SonikkuAmerica> I think that'd be a better factoid :P
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-16
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<SonikkuAmerica> Um, ignore that.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !live is <reply> The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ This. krytarik 's suggestion to my edit of !live from yesterday.
<krytarik> "Edit."
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry. I forgot I needed to log into the bot :P
<SonikkuAmerica> factoid should not only work but have the correct syntax.
<krytarik> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> So, all that needless trashy-trashy aside, let it be known for the record that I ought to be reminded to log into ubottu before I do anything :P
<krytarik> Now, just do it! :P
<SonikkuAmerica> I did, within a query
<SonikkuAmerica> !live | see, krytarik ? :)
<ubottu> see, krytarik ? :): The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<krytarik> \o/
<SonikkuAmerica> Dat :): doe... do we have a variant of the classic "smile/frown" masques?
<elky> unless you actually try make a mess, you can't really get the factoids in a worse state than they're in
<SonikkuAmerica> Perhaps the Ubuntu IRC team should start from scratch with the factoids
<elky> the factoids are fairly extensive though, there's 10 years of them built up
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-10
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ruff_Wizard[m] said: ubottu: is it made after the linux installation or is it already there?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-12
<tsimonq2> Can someone please kick ubuntu-mate from #ubuntu-mate?
<tsimonq2> !- ubuntu-mate [~ubuntu-ma@2601:18d:8a00:b48e:6cda:bfa8:ac44:a096]
<tsimonq2> heh, got an ubottu PM ^_^
<tsimonq2> Anyways, off I go o/
<wxl> i'm not sure that's worth of a BAN, tsimonq2
<wxl> ugh right
<hggdh> no, it is not, not right now
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-13
<elky> ...
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-12
<Daemon404Wn> tcd->soff = cpu_to_le16(SOFF_SOFF(soff));
<Daemon404Wn> starting with enter makes sense because you end each ex command with enter
<Catalysmeu> Microsoft seemed to disagree when they recommended using them to extend virtual memory.  :-S
<Catalysmeu> depends how hard you were working
<Catalysmeu> well, - might be, but prefix/postfix/infixness of operators in general is not
<rcsrv> those are 128 bit random
<rcsrv> KDE came after XFCE, nice, thanks for the info
<rcsrv> I guess I could just try it.
<rcsrv> I am having slight DNS issues on my home Desktop
<rcsrv> what entry has space?
<Guest95855> there it is, that is my sever information. I can't for the love of me understand what to do with some name servers provided to me when I simply rented a vps? the vps does not come with domains so I have no idea what those name servers are for
<Guest95855> :help 'tags' -> http://vimhelp.appspot.com/options.txt.html#%27tags%27
<bdtAV> dmwit, someone came in so i couldn't respond earlier .. what do you mean with:   and then use `headerOrder @foo` at use sites to pick which instance.
<bdtAV> ReedK0: I can almost guarantee you're richer than I am
<bdtAV> gt8ost4l: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<bdtAV> mostly, people do something more similar to karatsuba than long mul when quickly solving multiplication problems
<zzerosion> Also for servers I don't have postgres-superuser on is it essential the DBA runs VACUUM FULL?
<zzerosion> a PID can be anything
<zzerosion> D'uh...
<zzerosion> the error: unable to connect to database: could not connect to server: No such file or directory\n\tIs the server running locally and accepting\n\tconnections on Unix domain socket \"/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5452\
<FierceDeityLink> not just  '/([..]+)$'?
<FierceDeityLink> pvcreate
<FierceDeityLink> Or, "seemingly real-time".
<FierceDeityLink> Chinese Government = POOP
<sakuXZ> qwebirc16410: tail -f /var/log/syslog >> /tmp/syslog.log
<sakuXZ> but model migration is really complicated, unless you choose to create snapshots after every change and remove all migration code afterwards :o
<sakuXZ> worstje: is the drive physically connected or is it imaged? I've seen damaged CDs go way slow while theyre trying to read data so maybe platter damage?
<sakuXZ> i copied that line "curl"
<sakuXZ> they train bears to early detect cancer in dogs
<olligobber> also we are trying to build a newer drv
<olligobber> funds are probably saifu
<Guest96003> someone at work, around 2009, once said that python is superior to haskell, because you don't have to write types in python, then went ahead and wrote a valid haskell (and python) source file, so I compiled it with ghc
<Guest96003> MAMP uses MySQL though
<Guest96003> ⅿoon is not doing Αⅼⅼah is doiᥒg
<Guest96003> let's stick to the minimum... just tcp receiver of logs (or udp)
<Guest96003> whats network edge device?
<Guest96003> talk me about yourself bla blah
<Guest98431> vijaykc4: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<metalrain__> ksft: ah yes... because its secret... and only we know about it here
<metalrain__> daishun, uninstall systemd and start all the services manually
<metalrain__> how can i make use of sudo to write these lines in a file
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-13
<ikonia> allah is drunk
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-14
<hggdh> Butterfly^: anything we can do for you?
<Butterfly^> nah, was just browsing :)
<Butterfly^> i'll be on my way again
<Butterfly^> o/
<hggdh> Butterfly^: then please /part this channel. This is a no-idling place
<hggdh> jwon: anything we can do for you?
<jwon> Nope! Just idling. But will leave!
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-10
<dax> !amdgpu is <alias> amd
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !no, radeon is <alias> amd
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<dax> !no, radeon is <alias> amd
<dax> !-radeon
<ubottu> radeon is <alias> ati - added by gnomefreak on 2007-03-27 00:56:48 - last edited by dax on 2019-10-10 18:42:46
<genii> heh
<dax> whatever, it can stay that way then
<dax> (ati is an alias to amd)
